#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-06-09
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 75 building (started: 20140609 02:10) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 75 DONE (finished: 20140609 03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/75.changes ===
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> Oh! I see 71 promoted!
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> psivaa: once you're up and running - do you know why suddenly we have no manta test results? It seems to fail on the install step
<Mirv> hey sil2100, and yes! :)
<Mirv> sil2100: you're back today, or just visiting?
<sil2100> Mirv: back :)
<Mirv> sil2100: ah great! since I forgot that I need to leave before EOD for airport, when I mentioned that Fri & Mon are fine for me. I'm at the Qt Developer Summit until Thu (=flying back on Thu)
<sil2100> Normally I would be off, since yesterday we had a holiday and by Polish law it means I can take a nearest day off instead, but today ogra_ is off so it would be nice to have some coverage
<sil2100> Oh :)
<sil2100> QDS, didn't know there was something like that
<Mirv> http://qt-project.org/groups/qt-contributors-summit-2014/wiki
<Mirv> 8 of us are going - tsdgeos, zbenjamin, greyback, mzanetti, savi_q, kalikiana, timp and me
<sil2100> Mirv: excellent :) Have a good flight then!
<Mirv> thanks :) but I'll be around for some hours still, I just need to reserve some time for packing too
<sil2100> Right :)
<pete-woods> hi guys, it's been so long since I added a new LP project, that I forgot what I need to do to get it into CI and then distro
<pete-woods> I have https://launchpad.net/unity-scope-vimeo/
<pete-woods> is it still fginther who sets CI / autolanding up?
<sil2100> pete-woods: hi! For CI you would need someone from CI, usually fginther is the best bet
<sil2100> pete-woods: to get a project running on CI Train nothing really is needed
<pete-woods> sil2100: okay, thanks, I just wanted to get the ball rolling early, as this project is on the list for RTM, and it took a few days or so last time I did this (to get into distro)
<psivaa> sil2100: looking
<psivaa> sil2100: manta devices in the lab are having issues. there is a ticket open for that with the IS and they are still dealing with it
<sil2100> psivaa: thanks! Good to know it's nothing on our side
<psivaa> sil2100: yea, flo-03 also is down in the lab
<sil2100> popey, davmor2: meeting!
<davmor2> popey: do you see duplicates for clock and terminal in installed apps and apps in available when they are installed again
<Mirv> good new qt5.3 bugs, thanks popey. I've also tried to file as many bugs as possible so that while I'm at QtCS there's enough bugs to work on :)
<davmor2> 2380 in bugs/LP folder I'm not sure that is a good thing
<davmor2> by the end of the week who knows I may of caught up with my emails :(
<popey> davmor2: not sure, how do you mean?
<davmor2>  popey I'll take a screenshot after when I'm on for real
<oSoMoN> hi, can someone help me figure out why lately all the webbrowser-app-ci jobs fail on mako with the following error: "AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'unlock_unity'" ?
<oSoMoN> e.g. https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/6802/console
<Mirv> zbenjamin: why is this https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-015-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_qtcreator-plugin-remotelinux_3.0.1+14.10.20140609-0ubuntu1.diff needed? we'd need a packaging ack for that.
<oSoMoN> cihelp: anyone can shed a light on the failures I’m seeing at https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/6802/console ?
<mandel> sil2100, I have been told that you have already dealt with the dbus-cpp symbols, can you give me a hand with the following branch => https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/dbus-cpp/expose_executor/+merge/222200
* ev_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: ev | CI Train Status: #71 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: -
<ev_> oSoMoN: I'll have a look after this phone call in a minute
<oSoMoN> ev_, thanks!
<sil2100> mandel: hi! Let me take a quick look
<mandel> sil2100, AFAIK I just added the new make_executor function and added it to the symbols file, which should be enough
<davmor2> popey: is screenshot.sh and phablet-screenshot working for you?
<popey> davmor2: mine work because I modified them... bug 1327139
<ubot5> bug 1327139 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "mirscreencast broke (moved socket) in #71" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1327139
<popey> davmor2: ninja edit the phablet-screenshot script for now and move the socket location
<bzoltan> Mirv:  do you know somebody around  who I can ask for and ack  on the silo15?
<davmor2> popey: ta
<davmor2> popey: http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-06-09-113358.png note the empty terminal entry bottom right but that the terminal is top center
<bzoltan> sil2100: I guess you are off today :) if not then I need an ack on the SIlo15
<mandel> sil2100, I think is a matter of updating the package number to 4 since there are some symbols being added and some being removed
<popey> davmor2: thats odd.
<popey> davmor2: adb shell sudo -u phablet click list | grep terminal
<sil2100> bzoltan: hey!
<sil2100> bzoltan: not off, I'm here ;)
<sil2100> bzoltan: I thought Mirv was taking care of that, ok, let me try finding someone
<davmor2> popey:
<davmor2> com.ubuntu.terminal	0.5.73
<sil2100> I was just busy in code
<popey> davmor2: no idea whats going on there,
<Mirv> bzoltan: I was trying to ask zbenjamin why the only change was needed, but didn't get an answer
<Mirv> at this point it's however safe to say I'm not handling it, instead I'm panic-packing my luggage ;)
<bzoltan> Mirv:  what chage?
<sil2100> Mirv, bzoltan: it's +1'ed ;)
<bzoltan> Mirv:  you should not miss your flight
<sil2100> So no need to worry about it
<Mirv> bzoltan: no problem indeed, already published. it was https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-015-2-publish/29/artifact/packaging_changes_qtcreator-plugin-remotelinux_3.0.1+14.10.20140609-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> If it breaks anything we'll fix it, right? :)
<bzoltan> sil2100:  hehe... sure we do
<bzoltan> sil2100: Mirv: for some reason the remoteloinux plugin did not find the QTC plugin dir... it is a strange package. We need to check it at some point
<sil2100> mandel: ok, only now looking at it, but I have some ideas already
<mandel> sil2100, tell me, I want to understand why it complains, make_executor(io_service* was the new addition all others are missing ones and are pointing to private symbols
<mandel> sil2100, my understanding is that I should bump the version number to 4 since 3.1 is not good enough
<sil2100> mandel: the missing ones are not a problem, as they are set as 'optional' - so they appear in the diff as MISSING but they will not cause a failure
<mandel> sil2100, yes debuild is failing due to that..
<sil2100> mandel: what is causing the failure is actually the new symbol, it seems to be invalid for 32-bit archs
<mandel> sil2100, really?
<sil2100> The other symbols just generate a warning
<sil2100> Need to look more into why it's like that
<sil2100> mandel: as the problem is here:
<sil2100> - (c++)"core::dbus::asio::make_executor(std::shared_ptr<core::dbus::Bus> const&, boost::asio::io_service &)@Base" 0replaceme
<sil2100> + _ZN4core4dbus4asio13make_executorERKSt10shared_ptrINS0_3BusEERN5boost4asio10io_serviceE@Base 3.1.0bzr61pkg0utopic8-0ubuntu1
<mandel> sil2100, will be appreciate it, I have a branch where I bump eveything to 4 and works fine
<sil2100> So, what I will do now is demangle this thing and compare, if there is any difference
<mandel> sil2100, weird, cuase I used c++filt with that and was ok
<davmor2> popey: also if I install an app like the here.com app it is still showing in available
<sil2100> mandel: let me experiment one thing on a chroot, one moment
<mandel> sil2100, sure
<popey> davmor2: i am not seeing that
<sil2100> mandel: as I think I see what's wrong, but this would mean dpkg-gensymbols is REALLY stupid
<davmor2> popey: http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-06-09-121217.png
<davmor2> popey: does it on most of the apps I've installed recently but not the ones I installed a while ago
<popey> davmor2: http://imgur.com/LeJhxAd
<popey> davmor2: did your phone get updated through all the broken images before ~#71 ?
<davmor2> popey: pass I was on holiday and the first image away from home completely screwed it so when I got home Saturday I did ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel-proposed to fix it
<popey> hm
<popey> dunno then
<davmor2> I might do a bootstrap flash
<davmor2> see if it still happens then
<sil2100> mandel: ok, I have it I think
<mandel> sil2100, great, what do you think is the issue?
<sil2100> mandel: commented on the merge :)
<sil2100> mandel: really stupid thing...
 * popey pokes ogra_ 
<mandel> popey, is a bank holiday in germany AFAIK
<popey> i know
<popey> I'm poking him because he's just submitted 10 apps to the store ☻
<sil2100> mandel: you'll just laugh when you see the source of the problem
<ogra_> popey, whats up ? issues with my new submitted apps in the store ? :=
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> Are those German apps?!
<mandel> sil2100, a space? WTF?
<ogra_> nope, all games
<sil2100> mandel: YES :D It seems dpkg actually thinks it's a different symbol with that whitespace in it ._.
<popey> ogra_: first one failed
<ogra_> on what ?
<popey> check your email ☻
 * ogra_ has no mail yet ... *waiting*
<popey>       "text": "could not find --enable-back-forward in 'webapp-container http://m.tap.pm/gem2-mob/index.html'"
<popey>       "text": "must specify one of --webappUrlPatterns or --webappModelSearchPath"
<mandel> sil2100, wow.. very disappointed with dpkg...
<ogra_> argh
<ogra_> i explicitly disabled it :(
<ogra_> in all of them :((
<mandel> sil2100, thx for the help, I would have never considered that!
<sil2100> mandel: yw! Well, I would never expect that myself as it's just stupid ;)
 * ogra_ will fix then ... damned, i didnt want any toolbar ... they are all fullscreen apps
 * sil2100 lunch
<oSoMoN> ev_, any luck with my mako failures on webbrowser-app-ci?
<mandel> sil2100, mp fixed, can you please add a +1 or abstain?
<sil2100> mandel: sure :)
<sil2100> mandel: done
<mandel> thx
<davmor2> popey: qt5.3 meeting is it cancelled?
<popey> looks that way
<popey> i was just getting a coffee for it and it disappeared
<davmor2> popey: not just me then phew,  Still playing the email catch up game
<bregma> hey trainguards I've had line 21 ready and waiting for a silo for a week or so, could I please get one assigned?
<sil2100> bregma: hey! From what I see ricmm's landing still didn't land...
<bregma> the unity-app-launcher rename?
<sil2100> ricmm: hi, how's it going? I think we have the fixed papi in the archive now, so we could land yours soon?
<sil2100> bregma: no no, there's a big platform-api v2 waiting for weeks already
<sil2100> bregma: it was pushed back all the time because of other landings landing in the meantime
<bregma> ah, I missed that one, didn't realize he was including chages to the desktop there
<sil2100> bregma: it locks the unity8-desktop-session as well...
<sil2100> Yeah, normally I would override, but this has been pushed back so many many times that I would prefer it to finally land :(
<bregma> I guess I'll just keep on waiting
<sil2100> bregma: I could assign a silo for you for testing but as I said, I would like this to land finally
<sil2100> Then you could only rebuild after this lands and do a quick retest
<sil2100> Would that be fine?
<bregma> I can test all I want without a silo, but it's blocking the Unity8 desktop ISO spin, so it should just wait until everything's ready, no special treatment
<davmor2> popey: if you open the accounts page setup your twitter account and then on returning to the main accounts list do you get a missing title on the selector like this one for facebook http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-06-09-142542.png
<ev_> oSoMoN: apologies, I completely ran out of time to look at it. sil2100, can you have a look given that we're now in your vanguard shift?
<sil2100> ev_: hi! I didn't know we're still doing vanguard shifts?
<sil2100> Like, me and robru
<ev_> yeah, we discussed that in Malta, remember?
<popey> davmor2: i cant add a facebook account so i cant reproduce that
<davmor2> popey: that's why I said twitter it happens there too
<sil2100> ev_: right, but I thought that was only if we would be part of CI, right? Or is that also as part of Foundations work?
<ev_> sil2100: it'll ensure that you guys have good operational understanding of the infrastructure
<sil2100> I was simply unaware as slangasek didn't mention that we're still doing that
<davmor2> popey: facebook was just the one I took a screenshot of :)
<ev_> sil2100: this was a conversation after the switch to CI. I'll confirm with slangasek though
<sil2100> I'll try taking a look in-between things anyway
<sil2100> oSoMoN: ^
<popey> davmor2: http://imgur.com/k3PjKfn oddly broken differently
<davmor2> popey: yeah yours was ota though right?
<popey> davmor2: ya
<popey> t1mp: i now agree with om26er_ - the back button is hard to hit.
<om26er_> \o/
<davmor2> popey: you and your little hands :)
<popey> nope
<popey> the target needs to be made bigger
<ev_> sil2100: thank you
<davmor2> popey: the one in the new header?
<t1mp> popey: you cannot change your mind afterwards ;)
<popey> t1mp: haha!
<popey> davmor2: yes
<t1mp> davmor2, popey could also be too thick fingers, the pressed point recorded is the pixel that you touch first, which is difficult to predict when you touch with a full finger (= lots of pixels at once)
<davmor2> t1mp: I'm new to the argument I say it's too small or the name of the tab is too close to it.  It's too easy to hit the tab name with the fleshy part of your thumb when operating one handed
<popey> t1mp: we need to have stuff on screen which shows where you hit momentarily
<popey> which would also be useful for watching autopilot, and seeing where AP has tapped/swiped
<t1mp> popey: oh that would be cool indeed
<popey> where would that go? mir/unity?
<ahayzen> popey, isn't this what i requested in the autopilot feedback?
<t1mp> I saw lightroom for ipad has a "demo mode" which does exactly that (also handy for recording demos)
<popey> yes ahayzen
<t1mp> davmor2: the bug is on my list: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1327171 feel free to comment
<ahayzen> popey, just a dot to show where the 'mouse' is
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1327171 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "The back button in the header is a missed target, needs more area" [High,Confirmed]
<davmor2> popey: I witness t1mp +1 on implementing a where did I tap the screen
<popey> implement it!
<davmor2> t1mp: when are you landing it popey and I can't wait :D
<popey> it's not like t1mp is at a conference or anything
<oSoMoN> sil2100, thanks, I appreciate it!
<ahayzen> popey, but as you said what do we report the bug against?
<t1mp> popey: heh :) I am actually :)
<popey> i think it should be in unity
<popey> with an environment variable like the performance overlay
<ahayzen> yeah
<popey> ahayzen: feel free to file a bug in unity8 ☻
<t1mp> davmor2: can you paste the code for your prototype in the bugreport?
<ahayzen> popey, will do i'll ping you the link when i've done it :)
<popey> ta
<t1mp> davmor2: just put a mousearea on top of your app that doesn't accept any events.... that sounds easy but I guess it will mess up all the mouse events then
<t1mp> zsombi: ^right?
<zsombi> t1mp: heh?
<davmor2> t1mp: you want something like the screen recording tool on widows/mac where you get a visual dot where you click/touch I guess  So I assume that it is mir screencast that should cover it rather than unity8 maybe :)
<popey> no, because i dont want to be recording all the time
<popey> e.g. when running AP tests
<t1mp> zsombi: for debugging it would be nice to have an indication on the screen where you are touching it.. just wondering if you have ideas whether that could be done by putting a mousearea/toucharea on top of the app that rejects all events but still shows some visual
<ahayzen> popey, something like this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1328115
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1328115 in Unity 8 "Provide an optional hint of the current 'mouse' position" [Undecided,New]
<zsombi> t1mp: definitely not a mouse area, as that either steals all events or if you pass it over its children, it will no longer receive anything else that pressed events
<davmor2> popey: true but maybe have an env setting like AP_MIR_SCREENCAST_SHOW_TOUCH=true and then it doesn't record it just shows the area touched maybe?
<t1mp> zsombi: yeah, that's what I tought
<popey> davmor2: i think it should be part of unity, but yeah.
<zsombi> t1mp: so it has to be in Mir or a special filter which grabs everything from app
<pete-woods> cihelp: hi guys, I want to try and get a package into utopic/universe now (as mentioned earlier) I have an empty ready for CI train, is there anything else I should do besides get someone to add it to the spreadsheet for me?
<ricmm> sil2100: I've been working today on updating my branches and making sure the silo builds/works ok
<ricmm> sil2100: so yea, soon
<ahayzen> FYI android has the option of a dot to show the current position, which can be turned on in the developer options
<t1mp> zsombi: yeah, putting a TouchArea on top of the MainView in uitk would be too easy
<cjohnston> pete-woods: you need to speak to someone who works with the CI Train.. look at the topic to find out who
<t1mp> zsombi: I guess that^ wouldn't work.. but I haven't tried it out
<zsombi> t1mp: touch area is similar to the other one: if it handles a touch event, no other item will get that
<zsombi> t1mp: and you don't even have the luxury there to pass events to children :)
<t1mp> zsombi: so how could unity8 work around it? that's a qml app
<pete-woods> cjohnston: okay, spoke to sil earlier, hadn't realised he was looking after that stuff :)
<sil2100> ricmm: \o/
<sil2100> ricmm: thanks!
<zsombi> t1mp: or the toolkit... cpp component
<t1mp> hmm
<t1mp> what do we use on device to run qml apps?
<t1mp> for autopilot at least it could be built into that
<ricmm> sil2100: a branch of the build failed, is it possible to continue the build from the point where it failed to merge?
<ricmm> or do I need to restart the whole build job again
<ricmm> it takes ~1.5hr
<sil2100> ricmm: in citrain we only give the ability of rebuilding a single component - would that help? But it will need to merge in all the merges
<sil2100> For that component
<ricmm> I'll just rebuild everything
<ricmm> to make sure its clean
<ricmm> sil2100: I want a clean, fresh build of the whole thing in silo 7
<ricmm> force_rebuild and ignore_step?
<sil2100> hmmmm, let me take a quick look
<sil2100> ricmm: yeah
<ricmm> sil2100: ok building
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | CI Train Status: #71 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: -
<davmor2> popey: is it me or does having the spinning dots not make it seem like it takes for ever for an app to open
<sil2100> oSoMoN: btw. regarding those mako CI failures - when did those start? Was that after we landed the split greeter?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, quite possibly, although I don’t remember for sure
<popey> davmor2: i dont think so personally.
<popey> its way nicer than a white screen
<davmor2> popey: agreed it is nicer
<renato> fginther, hi, all my jobs are getting stuck on jenkings: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/phablet-team-address-book-app-staging-ci/
<fginther> renato, looking
<fginther> renato, there was a machine that was locked up. tests should start running again.
<sil2100> ev: I had a quick look at that failure oSoMoN is having and I see that I think they're using the old way of unlocking the screen
<renato> fginther, thanks
<sil2100> fginther: do you know who's dealing with generic-mediumtests-runner-mako ? :)
<sil2100> fginther: since I think those (at least for webbrowser-app) are using some deprecated way of unlocking the screen
<sil2100> fginther: it should use the one from /usr/share/unity8/unlock-device in unity8-autopilot I guess
<fginther> sil2100, I'm looking at that. those projects need to be switched to using the newer test runner
<sil2100> fginther: thanks :)
<pete-woods> fginther: hi, would you be able to add this LP project (https://launchpad.net/unity-scope-vimeo) to your list of projects for CI?
<pete-woods> I have an MR we can try it out with: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity-scope-vimeo/empty-commit/+merge/222498
<fginther> pete-woods, I've added it to the list, should be ready a little later
<pete-woods> fginther: awesome, thanks!
<dobey> fginther: hey. did the rum make it back ok? :)
<tedg> ricmm, Is platform API 2 landing today?
<ricmm> tedg: it might be, once it finishes building
<ricmm> why?
<tedg> ricmm, We were trying to decide when to land alarms for datetime, didn't want to overlap.
<tedg> Keep the churn low
<ricmm> well if it doesnt land today, it lands tomorrow
<ricmm> depends on how much further testing I ask people to do
<ricmm> wait for it, and go ahead with rebasing
 * sil2100 would love ricmm's papi v2 to land finally
<sil2100> It's waiting for landing long enough
<tedg> I don't think we need to rebase as much as just know when it's reasonable to push a bigger change.
<ricmm> it will, unless something else creeps in
<ricmm> tedg: oh you will need to rebase
<ricmm> if you look at my branch, things have moved places
<tedg> Heh
<tedg> Okay
<ricmm> so if you are adding new files a rebase is probably in order
<tedg> ricmm, Oh, I think the platformapi portion has already landed, I'm talking about the datetime part.
<ricmm> tedg: the application API for alarms hasnt landed, only the hw API
<ricmm> which charles uses to set hw alarms
<ricmm> but there is no application API for it yet, not sure if thats what you mean
<tedg> Yes, I'm talking about the setting them in the HW.
<tedg> I didn't realize we were putting app API in platformapi. Guess that makes sense though.
<tedg> Probably most apps at that level should be happy with the Qt interface, at least for a while.
<ricmm> well there is an API branch from a while ago
<ricmm> about setting them in hw, the API itself wont change, you just need to link against the base SO
<ricmm> and make sure your running env has the backend selected
<ricmm> or confirm that the default one from /etc/ubuntu-platform-api/ works for you
<tedg> Yeah, so I'm not worried about that. I'm more worried that it's going to change how alarms work at that level, so it could confuse a platform API landing.
<tedg> Doesn't make sense to do them at the same time.
 * barry waves
<robru> barry, stgraber, slangasek: so the spreadsheet is at https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFVHQ3FuMDJGLUZCamJfSjYzbWh3Wnc&usp=sharing
<robru> barry, stgraber, slangasek: http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #71 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: -
<davmor2> sil2100: one master bug I'll be adding to it after Tea
<davmor2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-greeter-session-broadcast/+bug/1328187
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1328187 in Unity Greeter Session Broadcast "Known issues with indicators in the new separated greeter screen" [Undecided,New]
<stgraber> tedg: you got silo 014 for unity-scope-vimeo
<tedg> stgraber, Great, thanks!
<fginther> dobey, it did indeed :-) thanks
<dobey> great :)
<sil2100> barry: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/FAQ
<sil2100> barry, stgraber: http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/citrain/silos/
<robru> barry, stgraber: join #ubuntu-ci-choo-choo to be pinged
<sil2100> o/
<popey> tedg: on the subject of crashes on the phone, do you know if apport is switched on by default on the phone to upload (maybe  ev knows better)?
<popey> because I find myself uploading crash dumps, because they don't seem to upload automagically
<tedg> popey, I believe you have to opt-in, the new welcome allows you to do that.
<popey> oooh!
<popey> can i trigger new welcome?
<tedg> popey, No, it's like the new customer deals at banks ;-)
<slangasek> heh
<slangasek> is it exposed in the settings?
<tedg> Not sure how to do that, Cimi would be who I'd ping.
<tedg> Yeah, it's in the about
<tedg> Wait, sorry, privacy
<tedg> There was a bug that the right file wasn't getting written by that setting, but I think it got fixed.
<tedg> Perhaps Laney knows that? ^
* barry changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #71 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, rsalveti, barry - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: -
* barry changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #71 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: -
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: robru | CI Train Status: #71 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: -
<brendand> where are these failures? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1319711
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1319711 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "test_tz_list_initially_empty started failing in image #29" [High,Fix released]
<brendand> i didn't see them in any recent image, but we are highlighting them in the landing email
<robru> brendand, if they're not in the latest image please email lukasz to tell him to take it off the landing email ;-)
<brendand> robru, well of course i'm asking because i want to confirm that i'm looking at it right
<robru> brendand, yeah, I don't see that failure in the latest smoketest run, and also the bug is marked as fixed, so it's likely just being included by mistake
<brendand> robru, this is the right spot? http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/75:20140609:20140530/8487/ubuntu_system_settings/1235625/
<robru> brendand, yep, you got it
<brendand> robru, that hasn't failed since #30. it's a bit strange it got in the first place
<robru> brendand, maybe check that it's been passing for more than just image 75, maybe it's flaky or something, if it' failed in the last 5 images it might still be relevant
<robru> brendand, yeah, there aren't good guidelines for what failures should be in the landing mail
<robru> probably just an honestmistake that it's been around so long
<brendand> oh actually there's one at #52
<robru> brendand, thanks for the email
<ev> popey, tedg, slangasek: it should be opt-out by default
<ev> if it's not, that's a bug :)
<ev> it will only upload on wifi though
<ev> so maybe that's what you're seeing, tedg?
<tedg> ev, I haven't checked recently, but I think that it wasn't originally.
<tedg> ev, I think that popey has an older install, so it's likely he doesn't have the defaults.
<tedg> Would probably need to flash and wipe to ensure how things are.
<tedg> Hmm, now that I'm thinking about it, we should probably write a test :-)
<popey> ev: i have both old and fresh installs, none of the upload as far as I can tell
<tedg> Oh, that's no good.
<tedg> To #ubuntu-devel to grab bdmurray
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #71 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, barry, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues:  -
<Laney> tedg: The bug I fixed was in whoopsie(-preferences) itself. I think system-settings is poking it correctly. Check what the D-Bus interface things its properties are set to - I suspect if you've got a bug it's whoopsie not uploading for some reason
<tedg> Laney, Yeah, I think that's where we're looking, discussing in #ubuntu-devel
<Laney> ah
<Laney> Oh yes. :)
* barry changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #71 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues:  -
<rsalveti> robru: can I get a silo for line 34?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-06-10
<robru> rsalveti, jenkins is down for maintenance, should be back soon though
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 76 building (started: 20140610 02:05) ===
<robru> rsalveti, sorry about that, had an absurdly long phone call. you're in silo 18 now
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 76 DONE (finished: 20140610 03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/76.changes ===
<sil2100> ricmm: hi! I see your silo has some problems building certain archs
<sil2100> ricmm: is that on your radar?
<ricmm> sil2100: sure, but that was last night
<ricmm> sil2100: if you see again, you'll see they rebuilt 9 hours ago
<ricmm> the remaining failing arches are not published in the archive for any of the pkgs
<ogra_> sil2100, looks like to dropped
<sil2100> Ugh
<sil2100> Wifi died for a moment :o
<sil2100> Ok guys, this wifi madness is making me unable to hear any of you
<sil2100> So I drop off from hangouts
<ogra_> sil2100, well, you know where to look for the changelog :)
<davmor2> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7622470/
<popey> congratulations sil2100
<popey> https://twitter.com/ubuntudev/status/476286376485593089
<sil2100> Thank you!
<sil2100> Damn, sucks that I don't have tweeter ;p
 * sil2100 is like a caveman from the stone age
<ogra_> OOOOHH !
<ogra_> congrats !!!
<Mirv> sil2100: congrats!
<sil2100> Thanks guys ;)
<mandel> ogra_, what partitions are mounted in recovery mode?
<sil2100> Holy crap, just went to my balcony for a moment and it's hot like hell outside
<dbarth> Mirv: ping?
<ogra_> mandel, just / and /cache by default iirc
<mandel> ogra_, so I can do a adb push of resize2fs (static one) to /cache or / correct?
<dbarth> Mirv: the new qtwebkit seems fine for old webapps overall
<mandel> ogra_, I want to resize the system partition :)
<dbarth> Mirv: do you have a timeline for landing it?
<ogra_> mandel, that should be preinstalled
<Mirv> dbarth: I'm at QtCS this week, but I can do the publish from here if needed. I maybe just don't have the complete picture of what would still be tested, like did you test HTML5 apps? I did start some cordova tutorial created app and it seemed to work.
<popey> sil2100 went to the balcony to announce to his followers that he's now a #motu, right?
<cjwatson> <followers class="adoring">
<sil2100> popey: right! Although there was only one guy with a dog listetning...
<popey> heh
<popey> "He's not a MOTU, he's a very naughty boy!"
<brendand> do we reboot devices between autopilot suites?
<Mirv> dbarth: I also tried Cordova Mobile Spec app that was installable, but I'm not sure which all of those should work to which extent etc, but surely it was navigable
<dbarth> Mirv: ok, i'll get back to you re: more html5 apps testing
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | CI Train Status: #71 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues:  -
<davmor2> sil2100: network disconnecting over night issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1328478
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1328478 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Network-manager seems to lose connection" [High,New]
<Mirv> sil2100: building is broken https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-005-1-build/82/console
<Mirv> (second try already)
<Mirv> ...as seb128 also just found out
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> same on https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-012-1-build/40/
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> It might be related to that jenkins switch that happened last night
 * sil2100 looks into that
<sil2100> Ah shiiit
<seb128> rsalveti, ricmm: when is platform api v2 going to land?
<sil2100> So the worst-case scenario happened
<seb128> rsalveti, ricmm: it's blocking unity8-desktop-session bugfixes to land
<seb128> the desktop-next iso is useless until that happens...
<Laney> why does it need to block that?
<seb128> if the api stuff is not ready to land, could we get the bugfixes in and then go back to yours?
<seb128> Laney, because you can't have the same projects in multiple silos
<sil2100> seb128: I was asking that yesterday, it was supposed to be landed ASAP
<seb128> sil2100, ok, thanks
 * popey notes that desktop-current iso is currently useless ☻
<seb128> popey, how so?
<sil2100> We didn't want to override again as geh, papi is already waiting for weeks
<popey> ubiquity is broken, it doesn't start at all.
<seb128> urg
<Laney> I don't even know for sure that this will fix it
<seb128> popey, bug number?
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1326707
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1326707 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity does't start, hangs in "/usr/lib/ubiquity/bin/ubiquity", line 426, in acquire_lock, test_debconf.stdout.readline()" [Critical,Fix released]
<seb128> Laney, well, I want to see that landing before I spend time debugging
<popey> \o/ fixed 9 hours ago!
<seb128> popey, ;-)
<Laney> seb128: indeed
<popey> I love sleeping. Things get fixed when I sleep.
<Laney> I just mean that it's hard to test until things get in
<Laney> the slow pipeline makes this difficult
<seb128> right
<xnox> popey: it's fixed, but there ain't yet an iso with a fixed ubiquity =)
<popey> good enough ☻
<popey> thank you!
<xnox> popey: thus can't actually verify it's "fixed fixed"
<dbarth> sil2100: o/ hi, i have a quick branch to pass, for an extra HTML5 binding
<dbarth> sil2100: would be handy for a UOS session later this week
<sil2100> Hey!
<sil2100> dbarth: sure, we're having problems with jenkins right now though
<dbarth> ok, nw; just to know if i can be that last silo that remains ;)
<davmor2> Mirv: how's the conference?
<Mirv> davmor2: interesting, a lot of Qt interested folks from different companies + Digia. I'm showing my Qt 5.3 running U-Phone to interested people.
<Mirv> runtime OpenGL vs ES switching still being planned, which is good
<davmor2> Mirv: sounds fun then :)
<Mirv> indeed. now -> lunch
<davmor2> popey: did you ever write a bug for video stalling on playback?
<sil2100> NOTICE! There will be a jenkins outage in a moment!
<popey> davmor2: no, i thought there already was one.
<sil2100> (by jenkins outage I mean citrain jenkins)
<popey> xnox: tested your fixed ubiquity on a live cd, it is fixed ☻
<davmor2> popey: be pretty daft calling it a fixed ubiquity if it wasn't ;)
<popey> Penfold, shush.
<xnox> davmor2: well, i claim it's a python3 regression.
<xnox> popey: did you read the comment next to the one-liner fix?! =)
<popey> nope
<xnox> popey: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/revision/6188
<xnox> in retrospect, it's not that funny.
<popey> wow
<cjwatson> xnox: I'm not convinced printing was ever guaranteed to flush.
<cjwatson> xnox: I don't agree that's a regression.
<cjwatson> xnox: Leaving aside the flush=True keyword arg, test_debconf.stdin.flush() was available.
<cjwatson> xnox: Maybe the default buffering changed or something; some equivalent of setvbuf might be worth looking into, rather than manually flushing all over the place, though.
<cjwatson> I think we were wrong to make any particular assumptions about the default buffering on pipes.
<xnox> cjwatson: experimentally, changing try: except:, feeding stdin & closing stdin/stdout. is all looks clunky.
<xnox> when:
<xnox> stdou, stderr = test_debconf.communicate ("VERSION 2.0")
<xnox> is all that's needed.
<xnox> (with try/except IOError)
<xnox> so i was going to propose that as a longer term fix.
<cjwatson> That seems wrong.  .communicate is defined to "read data from stdout and stderr, until end-of-file is reached".
<cjwatson> Now as it happens you probably get EOF because it's run out of stuff in the pipe, but it doesn't seem conceptually right to me.
<cjwatson> .communicate is really meant for "and I don't want to do anything else with this process later".
<cjwatson> I think you should figure out how to make test_debconf.stdin line-buffered instead.
 * cjwatson goes out for a bit before UOS starts
<xnox> buffering=1
<sil2100> ogra_: I guess we'll have to cancel the evening meetings for the next 3 days I guess
<seb128> sil2100, what's the status on the infrastructure issues? can I retry the build that failed earlier?
<sil2100> seb128: not yet - it's almost fixed, we're still having some permission issues and webops are looking into that
 * sil2100 is using seb128's job for that
<sil2100> I'm using your job for testing ;)
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah, makes sense
<seb128> sil2100, great, thanks
 * sil2100 goes preparing lunch in the meantime
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #71 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues:  -
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cprov | CI Train Status: #71 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues:  -
<tedg> sil2100, silo 14 has some deps that need to be sorted, can you deallocate it?
<sil2100> tedg: you want the silo freed?
<sil2100> Ok :)
<sil2100> I like the idea as we're low on silos
<seb128> sil2100, did you fix the build environments?
<tedg> sil2100, Yeah, it's going to take a while to fix the deps. No reason to hold it.
<sil2100> seb128: not yet... webops are working on it as I have no access ;/
<sil2100> seb128: I'm trying to help out as much as I can, but it's lunch time for the vanguard as well
<seb128> k
<brendand> sil2100, i'm looking for some info on how the smoke tests are run. is there a jenkins job i could look at?
<ogra_> brendand, bzr branch lp:ubuntu-test-cases
<ogra_> IIRC
<ogra_> it is run as part of UTAH
<brendand> ogra_, not much in that branch
<davmor2> popey: for the bulk of the default app (Note not core apps) if you long press them do you get a description you would expect?
<davmor2> popey: ie compare calendar/clock with amazon/dialer etc
<popey> davmor2: probably not for the ones installed via debs
<popey> davmor2: the ones that have descriptions are coming from the store, until all of the apps are clicks, the debs will have missing descriptions I guess
<davmor2> popey: ah okay that explains it ta
<sil2100> brendand: yeah, one moment:)
<sil2100> brendand: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/274/console
<sil2100> brendand: here for instance you have the run that had filemanager in it (and some others)
<dobey> davmor2: eh?
<popey> uh, did we break ubuntu-bug?
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ ubuntu-bug unity8
<popey> usage: whoopsie-upload-all [-h] [-t TIMEOUT]
<popey> whoopsie-upload-all: error: unrecognized arguments: unity8
<dobey> popey: the apps installed from debs will only have missing descriptions if the .desktop doesn't have a "Comment=" field. however, the ones that do have it seem to have pretty awful descriptions :-/
<popey> ok
<dobey> many of the click packaged apps also have pretty horrible descriptions
<davmor2> dobey: why the eh?
<dobey> davmor2: i'm trying to understand what you're asking about
<dobey> davmor2: you are seeing apps with blank descriptions?
* barry changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cprov | CI Train Status: #71 promoted | CI Train Support: US: barry, robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues:  -
<davmor2> dobey: not blank just not descriptive compare clock app to dialer
<davmor2> dobey: or clock app and friends
<dobey> davmor2: yeah, many apps have very poor "descriptions"
<popey> yes, clock = click, dialer isnt a click
<dobey> and the store has this "tag line" thing when you upload an app, which it munges into the description, and actually gives us as the first line of the description text
<dobey> popey: whether it's a click or not is irrelevant i think
<dobey> popey: the description for twitter and most of the default web apps are pretty awful too :)
<popey> file a bug
<davmor2> I only just noticed as I flicked through them testing the platform api for any breakages :)
<dobey> i did file one against friends already
<brendand> sil2100, so we are rebooting the devices between test suites
<dobey> oh, well i filed a bug about friends-app.desktop not being translated, but i guess i didn't mention the bad description in it
<popey> bug 1328535
<ubot5> bug 1328535 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Performance overlay no longer works" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1328535
<sil2100> brendand: yes, as I remember correctly we do
<popey> davmor2: can you confirm bug 1328536 pls?
<ubot5> bug 1328536 in apport (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-bug <package> broken in #76 mako" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1328536
<brendand> sil2100, ok. i'm trying to figure out why it's so difficult to reproduce these failures locally
<brendand> sil2100, is there a single script that runs the smoke test from start to finish?
<davmor2> popey: I use apport- bug I didn't even know ubuntu-bug was installed :)
<popey> well thats broken too
<sil2100> brendand: uh, I remember doing something like this once, but I can't remember the exact steps and if that didn't change... so I guess the safest way is poking plars-away or reading up the logs
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: Ursinha | CI Train Status: #71 promoted | CI Train Support: US: barry, robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues:  -
<sil2100> ogra_: any news on the failing security tests?
<ogra_> sil2100, yes, i pinged jdstrand in -touch earlier, he is looking into it
<sil2100> Awesome :)
<sil2100> Thanks!
<jdstrand> it should be fixed now. bad test. sorry
<sil2100> jdstrand: thanks o/
<bfiller> sil2100: getting failures trying to build silo-003: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-003-1-build/72/console
<bfiller> sil2100: is it a jenkins problem?
<sil2100> bfiller: ah... yes, let me update the header on the spreadsheet
<sil2100> bfiller: we're currently fixing jenkins ;/
<balloons> ping fginther
<fginther> balloons, yo
<balloons> fginther, hey :-) So, I wanted to let you know about the discussion we had on running tests on trusty during merge proposals. Basically, given all the issues surrounding it and lack of support, we decided to just remove the trusty builds.
<balloons> can you tweak all the core apps at some point to go ahead and stop running trusty?
<fginther> balloons, that's easy enough to do
<balloons> awesome.. and hopefully we won't have another friday like the last one :-)
<rsalveti> seb128: you might be able to help us on that :-)
<rsalveti> we wanted to land it today, but there's a bunch of packaging renaming happening in the platform-api mr
<rsalveti> and that will require someone to approve them from NEW
<seb128> rsalveti, I can do the NEW side, sure
<rsalveti> we're just finishing the testing side of it as we speak
<rsalveti> seb128: in case you already want to take a look at the renaming: https://code.launchpad.net/~ricmm/platform-api/v2-dynamic-refactor/+merge/220721
<ricmm> seb128: we iterated a few times over it, but there might still be something amiss that you will catch
<seb128> ricmm, rsalveti: k, looking in a bit, thanks
<sil2100> seb128, bfiller: issues resolved (most probably)
<sil2100> seb128: your silo is running build right now
<seb128> sil2100, great!
<seb128> thanks
<sil2100> seb128, bfiller: it seems that *somehow* the debootstrap chroot got broken during the migration, which is strange
 * Mirv builds too, Qt 5.3 PPA shoud be again functional pretty soon after that (currently webbrowser is lagging behind archive version)
<Mirv> bfiller: could you look through the open Qt 5.3 issues and do some bugs assigning when you know who to assign to? http://is.gd/gZFEqm is the best link (filters out fixed-in-PPA ones)
<sil2100> bfiller: I'll run the build job for you
<bfiller> Mirv: will do
<bfiller> sil2100: ty
<sil2100> robru, davmor2, ogra_, slangasek, plars-away, popey: ok, so as discussed, let's skip the US TZ meetings during UOS
<sil2100> There's a session I want to listen into even
<ogra_> ++
<robru> most excellent
<sil2100> davmor2, popey: as you guys have the power of the calendar for the US TZ event, can you maybe cancel the 3 meetings?
<robru> sil2100, which session interests you presently?
<Mirv> bfiller: thank you
<davmor2> I'd forgot this was even on
<sil2100> robru: Unity8 Desktop Preview Image
<sil2100> Anyway, as a track lead I need to be available for all the platform tracks
<popey> sil2100: yes, i can
<sil2100> popey: thank you!
<popey> sil2100: done
<popey> np
 * sil2100 is a master of the universe but not a master of the google calendar it seems
<davmor2> popey: damn you I'd just figured out how to do that too :)
<davmor2> popey: I don't mind really though as long as it is done :)
<Mirv> elopio: hey! could you run the gatekeeper job with ci-train-ppa-service/landing-005 again? since Friday we've gotten working media player and camera, so it'd be interesting to have results for those plug in general have another autopilot run. music app still crashes, though.
<Mirv> elopio: oh, with the caveat that about 30 minutes from now, when https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-005/+build/6087001 is safely published (finished building >20mins ago)
<elopio> Mirv: yes, I can. I'll see if autopilot is using the job.
<elopio> ping Ursinha: can we get this one triaged please? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1275012
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1275012 in Ubuntu CI Services "Add a job to run all the image tests with new qt versions" [Undecided,New]
<elopio> I would like to know if we will have it in the near future.
<Mirv> elopio: thanks. the Friday's run was fine (although I'm not sure if all AP:s from the image dashboard were again included or not)
<elopio> Mirv: do you have a link to that run?
<Ursinha> elopio: I'll have a look/hand over to the next vanguard person
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #71 promoted | CI Train Support: US: barry, robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues:  -
<elopio> thanks
<robru> hmmm i'm not getting the video feed on the uos page...
<Mirv> elopio: http://q-jenkins:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/151/? - robotfuel mentioned something about that the "ALL" description for tests might be outdated and in theory it should be really ~all. I'm just wondering why there weren't camera AP failures reported since camera was still broken on Friday
<robru> sil2100, can you get me a link for the unity8 video stream? it's not showing up on the summit page for me
<elopio> Mirv: camera app was not run there.
<sil2100> robru: still waiting for it to be setup
<robru> hm
<elopio> oh, wait, actually it was
<elopio> Mirv: http://q-jenkins:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/151/label=daily-mako/testReport/camera_app.tests.test_capture/TestCapture/
<elopio> I don't know the camera tests, so I'm not sure what they are doing.
<Mirv> elopio: it should take a picture, but the taking a picture button was disabled still on Friday. but there's only three tests there, while http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/76:20140610:20140530/8503/camera_app/ has 11
<Mirv> well, we can also just simply see how it's this time that it's not disabled/broken
<ricmm> anyone here familiar with u8 autopilot ?
<elopio> Mirv: there are 11 tests, http://q-jenkins:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/151/label=daily-mako/testReport/
<elopio> all passed.
<davmor2> ricmm: so I had 3 fails on unity8 addressbook running now
<elopio> ricmm: I am familiar, but I tried to run them yesterday after a couple of weeks and I'm still trying to recover my machine.
<fginther> elopio, can I discuss the qt smoke test runner job with you later today?
<elopio> it crashed badly.
<ricmm> davmor2: address book ran OK in all tests for me
<ricmm> but I'm having issues with unity8, after a while it reboots
<ricmm> ?
<elopio> ricmm: are you on desktop or phone?
<davmor2> ricmm: so it ran fine for me bar the 3 failures
<ricmm> phone
<ricmm> davmor2: mako? I ran them on flo
<davmor2> ricmm: yeah mako
<ricmm> oh you had 3 fails on unity8
<ricmm> I misunderstood that
<elopio> ricmm: on desktop, unity7 was restarted here. I can try on the phone as soon as I recover my desktop.
<ricmm> elopio: what tests are you talking about?
<ricmm> I'm talking about silo 7, what davmor is trying out
<elopio> ricmm: unity8 autopilot tests.
<ricmm> davmor2: how did you run it exactly? it's literally dying after a few runs for me, with an actual reboot
<ricmm> davmor2: also, do you have the error output?
<elopio> re: <ricmm> anyone here familiar with u8 autopilot ?
<davmor2> ricmm: I'm going to go back and dig into stuff I just want to get things running and compare it to the current run tests
<ricmm> davmor2: ok awesome, thank you for that
<ricmm> I just want to understand what the failure on my device is
<ricmm> if I run it without -v then a bunch of them pass until it reboots randomly, if I run it with -v none of them pass
<davmor2> ricmm: it hates you, hate it back it worked for me :)
<ricmm> I will
<davmor2> ricmm: cordova 1 failure
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | CI Train Status: #71 promoted | CI Train Support: US: barry, robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues:  -
<sil2100> ogra_: do we have a bug for the indicator-network crash?
<ogra_> sil2100, nope, since Wellark said the whole week in malta he would fix it i dont think anyone filed one
 * sil2100 sighs
<sil2100> Right
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Ok, I'll fill it in then once I have a time window for that
<sil2100> For now I'll simply add it to our list bugless
<balloons> ogra_, would you happen to know where I can get old manifest files from? older than what's on cdimage atm.. seems to keep about a week's worth, I need a bit more than that
<sil2100> Wellark: we're putting pressure on you!
<ogra_> balloons, i think they are gone ... unless cjwatson has a secret place where he stores backups or some such
<ogra_> balloons, my manifest diff files have the added/removed packages though
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/
<cjwatson> I don't
<cjwatson> I already referred balloons to the build logs though
<balloons> yea, he pointed out some nice build logs..
<cjwatson> Which we do keep indefinitely
<sil2100> ogra_: regarding that, let's have a chat tomorrow about moving our bots and scripts to canonistack
<balloons> means some tool tweaking.. ok, I may rebase to use your diffs instead of the manifests
<balloons> ty ogra_
<ogra_> sil2100, ++
<sil2100> davmor2: did you get any update from tedg or design on some of the greeter-related issues?
<davmor2> sil2100: yes thanks but I'm not telling you :P
<sil2100> Heeey
<sil2100> That's mean!
<sil2100> ;)
<davmor2> sil2100: So the biggest one being redesigned is messaging, the others have tweaks no news on when those will land.  The stuff the needs fixing is in the master bug and will be worked on at some point I still need to add links to those
<davmor2> sil2100: does that help any?
<sil2100> davmor2: yeah, at least something, thanks :)
<elopio> Mirv: I'm starting the jenkins job again.
<sil2100> ogra_: https://plus.google.com/109159869108744115904/posts/9YuCXibF2CS
 * ogra_ hugs sil2100 
<ogra_> yay \o/
<ogra_> now google has you !!
<sil2100> Is that ok? ;p
<ogra_> totally
<sil2100> Since I'm a bit noob with this...
<ogra_> it is perfect
<sil2100> \o/
<elopio> fginther: sure
<elopio> sorry, I found your message too late :)
<asac> ricmm: how is the platform-api landing going?
<asac> i see we need Prerequisite: lp:~thomas-voss/platform-api/hw-alarms-api
<asac> to fix my avenger bug :)
<ricmm> that landed a long while ago
<ricmm> hw-alarms-api that is
<ogra_> asac, we're missing the indicator changes that use it properly now
<asac> ricmm: ok thats in the image?
<asac> that prereq?
<ogra_> i was told it landed a week before malta or so
<asac> so charles tells me he also needs the /dev/alarms being read-only fixed for his branch to land
<asac> ricmm: ogra_: who is doing that? you know?
<ogra_> asac, charles i think
<asac> charles: ?
<charles> no
<asac> see :P
<charles> I just spoke to tvoss about it a few minutes ago, iiuc he's doing it
<asac> ok, but we dont know how?
<ogra_> magic !
<ogra_> he will swing his wand
<charles> looks like he's not idling here, I'll ping him to join
<asac> lol
<asac> i pinged him already
<charles> no reply yet, we'll see
<ricmm> it is 8:30pm
<asac> charles: are your reviews etc. done already?
 * cjwatson gets frustrated waiting for the PPA publisher and considers spending half a day optimising it
<asac> e.g. could you start landing if this would be avail?
<charles> asac, if we want to wait for review signoff, ted is looking at it
<charles> asac, if push came to shove IMO we could start landing it
<asac> charles: in general we want MPs to get eyeball review first to avoid wasting silo/landing overhead
<asac> tedg: ^^
<asac> tedg: are you happy with charles branches :)?
<ricmm> asac: in general we want more than eyeball
<asac> yeah
<asac> eyeball and pre-testing etc.
<asac> every compnent should have a check list that should be followed
<asac> ricmm: any idea how tvoss might plan to fix /dev/alarm read-only?
<asac> and which component he will touch
<charles> probably ought to add wakeup tests to the indicator-datetime walkthrough plan
<asac> yep
<asac> please update testplan :)
<charles> hyep
<ricmm> asac: ogra_ this is probably an android item
<asac> once this is fixed i will put my life in the hands of our devel images
<ricmm> we should be able to fix those nodes permissions without much issue
<asac> so better not regress :)
<ricmm> ogra_: am I right?
<asac> udev :)
<asac> tvoss_: \o/
<tvoss_> here we go
<tvoss_> asac, what's up?
<asac> 20:34 < asac> ricmm: any idea how tvoss might plan to fix /dev/alarm read-only?
<charles> :)
<sil2100> ricmm: how's the papi landing proceeding?
<ricmm> sil2100: very well, there is a special unity8 AP test that misbehaves with it
<ricmm> because the test is launching unity8 directly and not using upstart
<sil2100> Ouch
<ricmm> so its not inheriting environment
<ricmm> mterry is reviewing my patch for it
<tvoss_> asac, we have to fix /dev/alarm permissions to whatever the indicator requires
<tvoss_> rsalveti, around?
<asac> tvoss_: yeah, but charles said you said you will do it :)
<asac> so wonder what you wanted to do:
<asac> 1. find someone else to do :)
<asac> 2. have a plan :)
<sil2100> ricmm: thanks :)
<charles> tvoss_: tell him ogra_'s working on it
<tvoss_> asac, ogra_'s working on it :)
<asac> ogra_: i assume thats news to you, so ignoring that how do we fix it :)?
<asac> udev rule?
<tvoss_> asac, I would think so, much like we set the permission for the haptic feedback devices
<ogra_> i am ?
<tvoss_> ogra_, we need to adjust permissions on /dev/alarm
 * sil2100 EODs
<sil2100> Or maybe not...
<tvoss_> charles, eds would be setting the alarm?
<ogra_> tvoss_, ah, trivial
<charles> ogra_, just completing the blame circle from you -> me -> tvoss
<asac> ogra_: what needs landing for that? can you do the patch so we can get that into the silo for charles fix?
<ogra_> can someone file a bug and assign to me so i dont forget over UOS
<charles> tvoss_, not sure I understand the question? indicator-datetime-service will be the process that calls platform-api's hardware API & sets the wakeup alarm
<asac> ogra_: hmm. i can ping you every 30 minutes :)
<charles> tvoss_, EDS doesn't do wakeups per se
<ogra_> asac, ok do that then :P
 * ogra_ wants to see how long you persist :P 
<tvoss_> charles, okay, that runs under which user? phablet?
<asac> ogra_: ok, whats the status on /dev/alarm permissions?
<tvoss_> lol
<ogra_> asac, nearly done ... 29min to go
 * asac points out it would be better to remember if the alarms would work on ubuntu phone :)
<asac> lol
<ogra_> haha
<asac> ogra_: ok, please ping me in 28 minutes so i can remember you
 * asac thinks thats a smart solution
<asac> hehe
<charles> tvoss_, will check owner as soon as I can shell in
<tvoss_> charles, ack
<asac> ogra_: anyway, would really be cool if we could have that patch when charles and tedg are doner eviewing their patches
<tvoss_> ogra_, I would think a group permission for writing would do it
<asac> think that should happen in 1-2 hours earliest
<charles> phablet runs the primary, lightdm runs its own
<ogra_> tvoss_, ACTION=="add", KERNEL=="alarm", OWNER="system", GROUP="system", MODE="0664"
<ogra_> seems to be 0664 already
<asac> but where do we ship that line in?
<asac> whats the package?
<ogra_> asac, lxc-android-config
<asac> in indicator-datetime directly?
<ogra_> lib/udev/rules.d/65-android.rules
<asac> hmm. i hate that package. caused so many regressionms :)
<ogra_> pfft
<tvoss_> charles, is the indicator in group system?
<tvoss_> charles, or better: the indicator user?
<tedg> We don't have any special permissions for the indicators today.
 * tedg is back
<asac> hey tedg :)
<charles> tvoss_, ^ what tedg said wrt permissions
<asac> we need your pedantic review and testing role for charls alarm MPs :)
<asac> tedg: ^^
<asac> :)
<charles> he knows, I've been pestering him in PM
<asac> you never know :)
<tedg> Heh, yeah. I figured it was a DoS attack on my IM client at first ;-)
<rsalveti> tvoss_: what's up?
<rsalveti> Mirv: are you also testing qt 5.3 on the x86 emulator?
<asac> hope rsalveti is also here for the alarm topic :)
<tvoss_> charles, tedg so yeah, the user under which the indicator runs should be in group system
<ogra_> yeah, alarms on 5.3 in the emulator
<asac> can the emulator deep sleep?
<ogra_> the more important qurestion is "does it dream ?"
<asac> dunno, i know that i am dreaming far too much because of the broken alarm :P
<tedg> tvoss_, I've got no one in that group...
<ricmm> so many words
<ricmm> all we need is to either put phablet in system, which wont happen
<ricmm> or make /dev/alarm 666
<ricmm> and go to hell
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> and have jdstrand show up at your home at 3am in the morning
<tedg> Why isn't logind doing the permission here like with audio?
<asac> is /dev/alarm confined so apps cannot access? if so 666 sounds okayish :)
<ogra_> tedg, its handled by udev at creation time ...
<ogra_> you could surely stack something else on top
<tedg> Hmm, wait. If multiple users are logged in, do we want both their alarms to go off?
<tvoss_> tedg, let's fix that post rtm
<tvoss_> tedg, it would require global knowledge
<asac> doesnt feel thats something that should be solved through permissions :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: we should ideally have group to access alarm
<ogra_> rsalveti, no prob with that
<rsalveti> not sure we want everyone to have access to it
<rsalveti> but yeah, let's just open it up for now
<asac> awesome ... so 666 it is?
<ogra_> yeah, we'll give jamie your address
<charles> to be replaced with group later, yes?
<rsalveti> the group won't fix the multiple user issue
<tedg> We could make indicator-datetime sguid
<ogra_> right
<rsalveti> we need to think further to get that fix properly
<ogra_> you will need a service on top
<asac> i am not sure... if 666 is good enough for RTM and it wont fix multiuser, we probably dont need to do the group
<tvoss_> rsalveti, right, but it will get us moving if we open up now
<asac> ack, what rsalveti says basicall
<ogra_> managed by logind
<rsalveti> ogra_: something along that line
<rsalveti> yeah, change to 666 for now
<ogra_> ugh
<asac> feels like something we can do when we land multiuser
<rsalveti> so we can unblock this already
<asac> good
<asac> who is owning multiuser topic?
<rsalveti> confined apps won't be able to access it anyway
<asac> whoever that is, we should enusre he knows that we should include alarm support in this plan
<ogra_> probably mterry
<ogra_> as he owns the greeter
<asac> mterry: you have a multiuser plan already? can you inject the alarm for multiuser topic if it isnt in there?
<asac> so we wont forget?
<mterry> asac, I have some ideas for multiuser, sure.  Didn't realize I owned it, but I suppose that makes sense.  :)
<mterry> asac, will make a note
<cjwatson> I'm a bit worried about the approach of "open up permissions for now, we can fix it when we do multiuser"
<cjwatson> Not that I have a better suggestion, but it'd be pretty easy for this to bite us down the line
<tvoss_> cjwatson, we could take the somewhat cleaner approach and add phablet to group "system"
<cjwatson> That's an android-compat group, isn't it?
<ogra_> cjwatson, we could just add an alarm group and add the user to it
<ogra_> (and change the udev rule accordingly)
<charles> that's sane...
<ogra_> a bit more work but i agree its worth it
<cjwatson> Possibly, yeah, though extra groups are annoying to manage if we need to remove them later
<cjwatson> Is there no other reasonably-fine-grained existing group that would work?
<cjwatson> How about "audio?
<ogra_> phablet adm tty dialout cdrom sudo dip video plugdev autopilot nopasswdlogin radio bluetooth android_graphics android_input audio sdcard_rw gps android_net3 android_net android_net2
<ogra_> thats what phablet is in atm
<cjwatson> So tell me why audio isn't appropriate
<ogra_> audio might work
<asac> jdstrand: what do you suggest?
<ogra_> not sure there are android bits on the ubuntu side of the fence that need it as systme gropup though
<mterry> cjwatson, ogra_: does the greeter need access to this dev
<mterry> ?
<asac> jdstrand: making /dev/alarm 666 is too evil to do?
<asac> :)
<charles> hardware wakeups don't necessarily need audio
<charles> and audio doesn't necessarily need hardware wakeups
<charles> it's just that indicator-datetime needs both
<ogra_> mterry, well, can the greeter contolr volume (read is it in the audio group)
<asac> cjwatson: is it hard(er) to add a new group? or why try to reuse an existing one?
<ogra_> asac, it is hard to remove it on installed systems
<asac> oh session started
<cjwatson> asac: It's annoying to manage more of them, requires changes in more places, we don't have good ways to sunset them
<asac> k
<cjwatson> It's certainly not impossible if that really is the right answer, but my experience is that it's worth thinking about it first
<mterry> ogra_, it sets volume via AccountsService right now and user session that happens to be open sets it via hw
<mterry> ogra_, but sound in the greeter is a wider problem right now
<jdstrand> so, the phablet user is in too many groups as it is
<asac> :P
<mterry> ogra_, like in future, there may not be an open session
<jdstrand> the phonedations team has todo items to clean that up
<jdstrand> seems like we would want to avoid using a group they plan to clean
<jdstrand> I'm not keen on 666
<cjwatson> the set of groups that we currently add desktop users to should be fine though
<cjwatson> the first desktop user at least
<jdstrand> I'd like mdeslaur to comment actually, because he and mterry have talked about pk, the greeter and seat management quite a bit
<jdstrand> is is in a session atm
<mterry> ogra_, actually yeah, greeter can control volume because logind gives it access as the active session
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: when you get a chance, please comment on /dev/alarm ownership. apparently indicator-datetime needs access to /dev/alarm. some have suggested 666 for /dev/alarm (yuck), others to add a group and other to use 660 with an existing group (eg, 'audio')
<mterry> I guess this would be similar issue
<ogra_> yeah
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: also note that the phablet user is in too many groups atm and that phonedations is hoping to clean that up for rtm (ie, adding a group or reusing an android group may not be the best choice if we are just going to remove it later)
<ogra_> jdstrand, there are groups we need because the android bits need to be able to use them with the right UID ... android is all about groups, no other proper device control mechanism there
<ogra_> so if we change them things start to break
<rsalveti> audio group doesn't seems right though
<rsalveti> the main feature here is being able to wake up the system by triggering alarms
<rsalveti> has nothing to do with audio itself
<ogra_> well, i dont see another group that would fit better in the list
<ogra_> android_input ?
<rsalveti> well, we could just use any group then :-)
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> audio is as good as any other
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> cdrom
<rsalveti> hahah
<rsalveti> just noticed phablet is part of that
<ogra_> lol, right, thats a spare one
<rsalveti> maybe phablet group?
<rsalveti> as this will be single user only anyway
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> works too
<ogra_> can we make it 0660 ?
<rsalveti> at least not 666
<rsalveti> yup
<ogra_> or do you think the 4 is needed in the end
<rsalveti> 0660 system:phablet
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> don't think reading is bad
<rsalveti> but won't help in anyway
<rsalveti> so just put 0660
<rsalveti> easier to open up than close it down later
<ogra_> yeah
<mterry> Again, consider greeter
<mterry> Or multi-user in general
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7625093/
<rsalveti> ogra_: looks fine
<rsalveti> mterry: in which terms?
<rsalveti> who will be reading the alarm device file?
<rsalveti> charles: ^
<rsalveti> as which user?
<mterry> rsalveti, I guess i'm not 100% clear on the use case we're talking about.  But if greeter needs the same permissions, phablet group won't cut it.  Nor I imagine will that work great for multi-user devices?
<rsalveti> in the greeter use case
<mterry> rsalveti, the user for greeter is lightdm:lightdm
<rsalveti> mterry: we're not trying to solve the multi-user case atm
<charles> rsalveti, the phablet user runs the main indicator-datetime service
<charles> rsalveti, lightdm also runs one
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> charles: what is the service started by lightdm?
<mterry> rsalveti, charles: in not-too-distant future, consider the possibility of an encrypted home dir where the greeter is running but user session isn't
<rsalveti> mterry: sure, in that case the alarm shouldn't even be enabled
<mterry> Probably not RTM
<rsalveti> I'd imagine
<charles> rsalveti, for both users it's indicator-datetime-service
<rsalveti> how to trigger a user alarm if the user session is not even up
<ogra_> it is up
<ogra_> (currently at least)
<mterry> rsalveti, well we have an external location for some information (AccountsService) -- conceivably, the alarms could be stored there.  Depends if design wants alarms to work in that case
<ogra_> we have constantly two sessions running now
<rsalveti> in case the user session is not up, on a multi-user use case
<mterry> ogra_, rsalveti: right.  I was just listing future scenarios where this current plan is insufficient
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> for sure, we're not trying to solve that right now
<rsalveti> all we want is a working solution for a single user and not cause any more damage later on, once we implement the multi-user use case
<charles> +1
<ogra_> mterry, for that we will need a service sitting on the alarm device anyway ... and then drop all the gruop hackery
<rsalveti> right, ideally we want to have someone controlling the hw access
<mterry> Sure, I'm not trying to be stop energy.  Just better to know future plans when doing something shorter term
<mterry> Well that's probably logind, which controls access to all sorts of devices already
<mterry> For example, the fact that phablet is in audio group is a hack around that, back when logind wasn't configured correctly
<mterry> But this current group plan is fine for now
<mterry> Logind needs more smarts anyway to do the right thing
<rsalveti> right
<ricmm> robru: hey, are you alive?
<robru> ricmm, barely
<robru> what's up?
<ricmm> robru: ;)
<ricmm> robru: is it possible to remove an MR from a silo, and thus drop the already-built pkg from it?
<ricmm> is the only way a full reconf/rebuil? or is there a shortcut
<robru> ricmm, yep I can take care of that.
<robru> oh hmm
<robru> ricmm, reconf is definitely necessary, it *should* be possible to avoid a full rebuilt by doing a WATCH_ONLY build but that's been buggy lately
<robru> ricmm, did you take the MP out of the spreadsheet yet?
<ricmm> no, not yet
<ricmm> its a possibility with a fix im working on
<robru> ricmm, ok just let me know, I'll have to delete the package from the PPA manually
<ricmm> alright
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #71 promoted | CI Train Support: US: barry, robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues:  -
 * mdeslaur reads backscroll
<robru> ricmm, just a heads up, we're about to publish telephony-service, so that'll at least need a rebuild in your silo soon
<sil2100> o/
<ricmm> robru: how long until it hits trunk?
<mdeslaur> ogra_, jdstrand, mterry: so that does /dev/alarm do exactly?
<asac> did we reach agreement on what to do with the 666?
<asac> :)
<asac> charles: ?
<asac> sorry was focussed on session
<mdeslaur> ogra_, jdstrand, mterry: ah, so it wakes up the device...in a multiuser scenario, in theory some sort of system power daemon would manage that, and the user would use a dbus call to set it which would use policykit and would make sure the user owns the current session
<bfiller> robru: can I have a silo from line 39 please?
<robru> bfiller, sure
<robru> barry, ^ wanna do it? ;-)
<barry> monkey wakes up
<robru> ricmm, oh sorry, missed you message. probably a couple horus
<barry> bfiller: silo 12
<bfiller> barry: thanks
<robru> barry, so, eg if you look at https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFVHQ3FuMDJGLUZCamJfSjYzbWh3Wnc&rm=full&pli=1#gid=30, the spreadsheet for the silo page, the button there is called "merge & clean", that's why the bot says "click merge & clean". my dashboard page is newer than both of those things though
<barry> robru: ah
<robru> barry, alright, I'm going to pop off for lunch, back soon!
<barry> sounds good
<asac> rsalveti: did we agree on 666?
<rsalveti> asac: we decided to use 0660 and system:phablet for now
<asac> cool
<asac> rsalveti: who is landing what?
<rsalveti> ogra_ did the debdiff, not sure if he already uploaded it
<asac> we probably want that to go into the same silo that charles will use?
<ricmm> robru: well, lets see, maybe im there first ;D
<ricmm> robru: I'll make sure to rebuild otherwise
<rsalveti> could land separately, but won't hurt to make it as part of that sile
<rsalveti> *silo
<asac> yeah, lets put it in there
<asac> so we test the real thing together
<rsalveti> sure
<rsalveti> ogra_: ^
<asac> do we need to do something so that indicator runs as the right user/group too?
<asac> charles: do you already need/have a silo?
<asac> tedg: how do the reviews look like? :)
<tedg> asac, I think that jenkins tripped over itself :-/
<asac> tedg: how about the code review by your eyeballs? does that look good?
<tedg> asac, yes, that looks good.
<asac> tedg: did you test it locally too?
<tedg> asac, Not for a code review, will for the silo landing.
<asac> k
<asac> tedg: what is missing from here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/Checklists/indicator-datetime ?
<asac> just jenkins? :)
<tedg> Yup, though that gets updated a bit in the MR.
<asac> guess the unit tests would be run in the ppa too?
 * asac thinks that jenkins build and unit tests would be happening in the silo ppa anyway, so is kind of fine to fastpath if we are confident that both will work
<tedg> Yes
<asac> but your guys call (its your checklist etc.)
<tedg> Uhm, yeah, in general though I try to avoid using silos until we're sure it builds somewhere in infrastructure.
<tedg> They're usually in demand.
<asac> ack
<asac> tedg: can you try build locally?
<asac> :)
<asac> not sure what is going on wiht the CI bot jenkins, maybe its just a retry
<tedg> I did and it works. But my machine is way easier to build things on than Jenkins :-)
<asac> check with vanguard i guess
<asac> tedg: your x86 machine? or your phone/arm?
<tedg> I didn't build it on the phone, but that is easier to build on than Jenkins as well.
<tedg> It has a bunch of dev stuff on it.
<asac> k
<asac> well, you guys know how to do things right
<asac> robru: how manu silos are free?
<tedg> Spreadsheet says 2
<tedg> G1
<asac> heh
<asac> hmm. had bip problems
 * asac reboots bip machine after sec update - maybe ttyl :)
<ricmm> thomi: hey, are you awake? :)
<asac> tedg: so did you convince yourself that building and testing on your phone might help us to move forward :)?
<balloons> fginther, just checking to confirm / deny trusty has been removed from core apps builds.. specifically I need it gone from reminders atm :-)
<asac> tedg: would be cool to really follow rule book
<asac> tedg: you need that phone wiped for testing the silo anyway, so the earlier to say good bye to thwat is on it the less likely you will try to dodge that step :)
<tedg> asac, Not sure why building on the phone is "following the rule book" ?
<tedg> AFAICT the rules state that Jenkins needs to be happy, which is exactly what I'm doing.
<tedg> You're suggesting skirting around the rule book.
<tedg> And, none the less, testing on the phone isn't all that's required for an indicator. I would hope that people don't think that's adequate.
<fginther> balloons, sorry about that, updating the jobs right now (the currently running jobs will need to finish before it's done-done)
<balloons> fginther, lol.. you can cancel them all then
<ricmm> tedg: did you test on the phone or not?
<asac> tedg: point taken, what i sensed though by you saying that you dont want to kill your phone setup is that you wont test the silo :)
<asac> point about rul book
<asac> not the rest :L)
<balloons> fginther, I top approved several pending merges under the assumption, then thought I should ask
<ricmm> just wondering about phone testing before we go into proper silo testing and deployment
<ricmm> so pre-siloing
<tedg> I'll test the silo, but testing isn't a code review
<balloons> fginther, I can can them
<ricmm> consiering this is a phone HW alarms related task, its worth checking on the phone
<thomi> ricmm: yup
<ricmm> and by the phone I mean the phone an a tablet, as their sleep behaviours are different
<fginther> balloons, thanx
<ricmm> thomi: \o/ good morning
<ricmm> thomi: can I tell autopilot to run tests in the order I want?
<ricmm> I want to run three tests from the unity8 suite
<ricmm> but autopilot seems to be deciding what order to run them on, or phablet-test-run, whatever does it
<ricmm> I dont have greater knowlege of these tools, so wondering if you can shed some light
<thomi> ricmm: yup, you can list the test ids explicitly, one after the other on the command line
<fginther> balloons, reminders is now updated, it's ok to approve again
<ricmm> I did, but its rearranging the order
<ricmm> :(
<thomi> 'autopilot run test.id.one test.id.two ...'
<balloons> fginther, awesome thanks
<ricmm> to whatever it pleases
<thomi> ricmm: hmmmm. so veebers is now looking after autopilot - you should talk to him :)
<ricmm> but do you know?
<ricmm> consiering its your brainchild
<ricmm> veebers: or you :)
<thomi> ricmm: I suspect it's a bug, no onen has reported it yet
<veebers> ricmm: hey, just checking something one mo :-)
<ricmm> thank you!
<veebers> ricmm: hey, no way currently to set the order specifically (you can randomise so it's different each run though ;-) )
<veebers> ricmm: a workaround right now, which is a pain I know, is go: autopilot run test.id1; autopilot run test.id2  . . .
<veebers> I haven't came across anyone needed to run suites in a specific order as of yet
<robru> ricmm, sorry about that, was on lunch. yeah, silo 19 is merged now, you'll have to rebuild telephony-service
<ricmm> robru: alright, im on it
<ricmm> will wait for my other branches to rebuild tho
<robru> ricmm, no rush, just needs to be done before you can publish
<rsalveti> crap, disconnected
<ricmm> veebers: how can I randomise?
<ricmm> I only have two tests, I'm sure ill hit the right order eventually ;)
<veebers> ricmm: heh :-) argument to run: "-ro, --random-order " (i.e. from autopilot run --help)
<veebers> ricmm: why is the order important?
<ricmm> can I pass that to phablet-test-run somehow?
<ricmm> veebers: well I have an odd feeling that one test isnt reverting some stuff in the teardown as it should
<ricmm> and the order might be impacting
<veebers> ricmm: ah I see, um I'm not sure about phablet-test-run. I think either 1 of fginther, doanac or something might be able to answer that question (or point you at who can)
<ricmm> veebers: ok
<ricmm> veebers: to confirm, each test kills the previous running instance of autopilot and brings up a new one?
<ricmm> or does it all run in the same "env"
<veebers> ricmm: the autopilot process is the same across a whole run
<fginther> ricmm, you can try using the '-x' option to phablet-test-run to run whatever cmd line you need to give it
<veebers> ricmm: if any environment variables are altered within the test using the correct mechanism (i.e fixtures.EnvironmentVariable or deprecated patch_environment) they are reset after the test ends
<fginther> ricmm, but you can't otherwise change the options passed to autopilot by default
<ricmm> I want to run all three tests, in one autopilot run, in the order I want
<ricmm> can I achieve that with any of the cmd line runners?
<thomi> ricmm: how about 'phablet-test-run -x "autopilot run test_one; autopilot run test_two; autopilot run test_three"' ?
<ricmm> veebers: its using patch_environment() but I'm still weary of it
<veebers> ricmm: do you know what it may or may not be modifying (i.e. is it an env var)? Perhaps you could modify the test to log out the contents of envat the start and end of the tests
<ricmm> I guess I can try that
<ricmm> but then I need to run the full suite again, heh
<ricmm> oh wait nevermind, im being dumb
<ricmm> maybe because its late
<veebers> heh :-)
<ricmm> I think I can get rid of that env patching
<ricmm> robru: ok, I've pushed a build req for telephony-service plus my two packages
<ricmm> in the end we wont need to remove one of them
<ricmm> just rebuil
<robru> ricmm, cool
<tedg> robru, So for the android change, I've not had an "extra package" before. Is that something that I need to upload?
<tedg> robru, Or does it happen automagically?
<rsalveti> tedg: I already did
<tedg> rsalveti, ? to the PPA?
<rsalveti> tedg: yup
 * tedg refreshes
<tedg> Ah, okay.
<rsalveti> needs someone with enough permission to upload it directly to the ppa
<tedg> rsalveti, Thanks! Is that something I should have done had I known? :-)
<tedg> Oh, okay.
<robru> yeah, nothing magical about CI Train
<bfiller> robru: we need a silo for line 33 (telephony-service) - not sure if this was waiting on anything to be cleared in other silos first
<bfiller> is that the ricmm stuff?
<robru> bfiller, ricmm has a silo with telephony-service yeah
<rsalveti> there's plat v2 from ricmm
<robru> ricmm, are you close to landing?
<bfiller> ok
<robru> bfiller, the funny thing is, ricmm *just* started a rebuild on telephony-service because we just published a conflicting one a couple hours ago.
<robru> bfiller, so if ricmm isn't ready to land today I'd say we can do yours, but I don't want to step on his toes if he's just moments away from publishing...
<bfiller> robru: no rush, we'll just wait for his to land
<robru> bfiller, ok great
<rsalveti> ricmm: what else is needed besides the packaging review by seb?
* barry changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #71 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues:  -
<charles> rsalveti, I'm getting an error installing lxc-android-config from silo 14
<charles> rsalveti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7625734/
<rsalveti> oh, indeed, that needs special instructions, to be done from recovery
<rsalveti> let me find it
<rsalveti> charles: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7625773/
<charles> rsalveti, ty
<ricmm> robru: im working on it
<ricmm> robru: some things just finished building
<ricmm> I need to run some clean tests with the current silo state and DONE
<robru> ricmm, sweet, i can publish, just say the word
<ricmm> it will need seb to look at it in the morning, he said he would today but it didnt happen in the end
<ricmm> as he needs to ack some NEWs
<ricmm> rsalveti: still alive?
<rsalveti> ricmm: yes
<rsalveti> looking for dinner, but around
<tedg> rsalveti, Got an error when upgrading lxc-android-config, should I be concerned about it?
<tedg> rsalveti, unping, charles set me straight
<tedg> Looking for a tablet, neither myself nor charles has one to test silo 14.
<tedg> If someone has a tablet and can test it that'd be great, else we can ask folks in the morning.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-06-11
<rsalveti> I can give it a try
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 77 building (started: 20140611 02:05) ===
<rsalveti> tedg: charles: asac: so hw alarms is partially completed with silo 14, works as expected on nexus 7 and I can hear the alarm ringing at the right time
<rsalveti> it's not yet perfect as we don't have anyone holding a suspend blocker once the alarm is triggered, and not turning on the screen either
<charles> rsalveti, \o/
<charles> ted and I are seeing it work on the n4
<charles> yea the not-turning-on-the-screen is something we talked about back in #phablet if you remember
<rsalveti> I'd imagine we need to change powerd to also listen for alarms via /dev/alarm, and hold the lock for a few seconds (and turn on the screen)
<charles> right
<charles> I'd have to go back in scrollback but iirc you and ChickenCutlass and ricmm discussed making that change in powerd itself, same as how it listens for incoming calls
<rsalveti> right, I believe that's how we'll end up doing it
<rsalveti> but let's talk tomorrow to know how to proceed
<rsalveti> but I believe we can already land the silo, it's an improvement already
<charles> I agree, it's not a blocker for silo 14
<charles> the other issue I'm seeing (or rather, hearing) is a 'stutter' in the alarm sound, https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/1320877
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1320877 in Indicator Date and Time "alarm sound sometimes 'stutters'" [Undecided,New]
<charles> ok
<rsalveti> right, I think that will be solved once the powerd side is implemented
<rsalveti> it's a race because the device is still trying to suspend
<rsalveti> it wakes up but it'll try to suspend right after the alarm starts ringing
<charles> rsalveti, should powerd be added to that ticket?
<rsalveti> sure, that's my theory at least, let me try to reproduce here again
<rsalveti> yeah, if the device is up the alarm plays fine
<rsalveti> charles: can I mark your silo as tested then? can also land it
<rsalveti> we can try to land the needed change in powerd tomorrow
<charles> rsalveti, ted and I both passed it on the n4
<rsalveti> great, I also validated it on nexus 7
<charles> we were going to wait to make sure it passed on a tablet too, which you've done
<charles> so afaict we're ready
<rsalveti> great
<rsalveti> argh, jenkins is still waiting for the arm64 build, that is never going to happen
<charles> ok I've updated 1320877
<charles> I'm going offline, I'll be back in ~11.5 hrs
<rsalveti> charles: ok, only remaining issue
<charles> yes?
<rsalveti> charles: needs packaging change for it to depend on libplatform-hardware-api1-dev only on armhf, i386 and amd64
<rsalveti> as we don't have that package for the other arches
<rsalveti> and it might need build time changes to be smart enough and detect once it's available
<rsalveti> otherwise it'll be blocked in proposed, as we currently have a working version for powerpc, ppc64el and arm64
<rsalveti> and latest version from the ppa is not building any package for the above arches, because we don't have libplatform-hardware-api1-dev there
<charles> hrm, that provides/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libubuntu_platform_hardware_api.so
<rsalveti> yup
<charles> so we want to ifdef out all the hw alarm stuff and not link against that when we're outside of those three arches?
<rsalveti> is there a way to not build the support for platform hardware api if not available during build-time?
<rsalveti> charles: yeah
<rsalveti> so we can still produce binary packages for those arches
<charles> I thought platform-api fell back to stubs so that client apps didn't have to go through ifdef hell
<rsalveti> well, not yet for every arch
<charles> okay, I can do that
<rsalveti> we could change platform-api to be generic enough with stubs and so on, but I'm afraid such change will take longer to land
<charles> dyk where I could find an existing debian/control that does something similar? I haven't done this in debian packaging before.
<rsalveti>                libplatform-hardware-api-headers,
<rsalveti>                libplatform-hardware-api1-dev,
<rsalveti> change then to:
<rsalveti> libplatform-hardware-api-headers [armhf i386 amd64],
<rsalveti> libplatform-hardware-api1-dev [armhf i386 amd64],
<charles> aha
<rsalveti> and during build time you just try to find if it's available or not
<charles> yep, build time I've got
<charles> so far so good on systems w/o alarm.h, now to try with alarm.h
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 77 DONE (finished: 20140611 03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/77.changes ===
<charles> rsalveti, https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/hw-alarms-api/revision/354
<bzoltan> Mirv: are you in a position to be able to assign a silo to the line33?
<bzoltan> Or maybe robru if still online
<dpm> sil2100, would you be able to help bzoltan with his silo? ^
<dpm> (and good morning :)
<Mirv> rsalveti: no (testing emulator with 5.3), but I have that dependency problem with the gles packages I wrote about, so I couldn't even if I had the time
<Mirv> dpm: assigned, even though bzoltan left
<dpm> thanks Mirv!
<Mirv> I'll kick a build too
<dpm> awesome
<vila> Mirv, sil2100, ogra_ : Hi guys ! Looks like I can't select any carrier anymore since... ~#71 (I'm at #76 now)
<vila> Note that the automatic selection never worked for me
<sil2100> vila: ouch
<vila> sil2100: don't mention it ;)
<ogra_> you are not the first one to claim that
<ogra_> and i think there is a bug open for that
<asac> rsalveti: charles: cool ... step by step :)
<ogra_> vila, bug 1274618 ... see if it is the same
<ubot5> bug 1274618 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Cellular page: set to manual network detection can't revert" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1274618
<vila> ogra_: I saw some msgs on the u-phone ML but people seem to have recover, any idea on which project the bug was filed against... ::) ?
<sil2100> Cellular seems to work fine here all the time at least
<vila> ofono scripts fail with 'org.ofono.NetweorkRegistration doesn't exist (see added comment on bug)
<ogra_> vila, that looks more like ofono isnt running
<vila> ogra_: ps says there is an 'ofono -P stktest,provision,sao.udev.dun.smart,hfp' running
<ogra_> ok ...
<ogra_> so its not that
<ogra_> any crash files in /var/crash ?
<vila> 3 today for the scripts I just ran, the others are quite old
<vila> ogra_: I'll remove them all and restart
<vila> ogra_: weird msg in the system setting upstart log file (added to bug), is that relevant ?
<vila> the /run/user/32011/signond/ dir is empty here
<vila> seb128: regarding bug 1274618 , am I seeing the same bug (related at least) or should I file a new one ?
<ubot5> bug 1274618 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Cellular page: set to manual network detection can't revert" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1274618
<ricmm> seb128: hi seb
<ricmm> seb128: any chance you could take a look at the platform-api MR from yesterday? the packaging review for the NEW ack
<ricmm> we are blocking on that, and I think you are also blocking on that landing for something
<ogra_> vila, bfiller is doing system settings now
<vila> oops, sorry seb ;)
<vila> bfiller: : regarding bug 1274618 , am I seeing the same bug (related at least) or should I file a new one ?
<ubot5> bug 1274618 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Cellular page: set to manual network detection can't revert" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1274618
<ogra_> sil2100, any idea what is up with silo 14 ? spreadsheet says it is building ...
<sil2100> ogra_: let me see that
<ogra_> (despite being testing done)
<sil2100> ogra_: ah, yeah, if a job is aborted then CI Train will not pick up the state... it seems it drops some supported architectures?
<ogra_> not sure if it ever built on these
<seb128> ricmm, hey, was on the phone, looking at that in a bit
<sil2100> ogra_: LP says it did...
<seb128> vila: if you are seeing a bug already open, no need to file a new one
<sil2100> ogra_: I wonder if they discussed that with cjwatson
<sil2100> (or some other archive admin)
<cjwatson> sil2100: rsalveti was working with charles in scrollback to get that fixed
<cjwatson> this channel, about six hours back
<ogra_> oh, and it seems that last change to debian/control is still missing if i see that right
<sil2100> cjwatson: oh, ok, will have to look at the logs then.. so they intend to get it working for those archs? Since right now I just see a dep-wait on some mir libs
<sil2100> ogra_: so I wouldn't call it 'testing done' ;)
<sil2100> ogra_: meeting!
<cjwatson> sil2100: yes
<vila> seb128: thanks, abeato is guiding me to a workaround and a different bug anyway
<vila> s/anyway/in th mean time/
<cjwatson> or so it seemed to me from skimming the discussion anyway
<vila> ogra_, sil2100 : my modem is back thanks to abeato, bug #1321627
<ubot5> bug 1321627 in urfkill (Ubuntu) "Wrong WWAN value in saved-states" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1321627
<ogra_> cool, glad you found it
<Mirv> it might be just my network at QtCS but my system-image-cli claims system-image.ubuntu.com has invalid certificate
<ogra_> yeah, sounds like a proxy issue
<Mirv> I guess it's just that the mako doesn't have a proper connection, ubuntu-device-flash started just fine
<popey> can someone please reproduce bug 1328536 - just run "ubuntu-bug unity8" on a device
<ubot5> bug 1328536 in apport (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-bug <package> broken in #76 mako" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1328536
<brendand> sil2100, ogra_ - was there an autopilot landing recently?
<brendand> sil2100, ogra_ skip has broken it seems
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: vila | CI Train Status: #71 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues:  -
<ogra_> brendand, on wed and thu ... for the upstart-app-launch rename
<brendand> sil2100, ogra_ - at least for that one test
<brendand> sil2100, ogra_ - right. i'll take a look and see if i can figure out what's going on
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/autopilot/1.5.0+14.10.20140601-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/autopilot-legacy/1.4.1+14.10.20140430-0ubuntu4
<ogra_> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/176889634/autopilot_1.5.0%2B14.10.20140526.1-0ubuntu1_1.5.0%2B14.10.20140601-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<ogra_> and
<ogra_> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/177001213/autopilot-legacy_1.4.1%2B14.10.20140430-0ubuntu3_1.4.1%2B14.10.20140430-0ubuntu4.diff.gz
<ogra_> are the package diffs
<ogra_> sil2100, i think bug 1321627deserves some of our attention ... given that there seem to be many people with similar 3G probs
<ubot5> bug 1321627 in urfkill (Ubuntu) "Wrong WWAN value in saved-states" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1321627
<ogra_> (like vila )
<ogra_> :)
<vila> ogra_: I can't agree more ;)
<brendand> ok it looks like a test that is skipped still runs setUp. that's stupid
<brendand> although it's probably a 'feature' of unittest rather than APs fault
<sil2100> ogra_: oh, I wasn't aware of that one
<brendand> sil2100, really interesting finding about the medai player failure
<brendand> sil2100, if you look at the timestamps, media-hub-server crashes *just* exactly when the test starts
<brendand> like 1 second after
<sil2100> oh
<brendand> sil2100, i can't reproduce it, but i think we can agree the test is not at fault
<brendand> sil2100, do those crashes generate bugs automatically?
<brendand> sil2100, or will i need to file one?
<sil2100> brendand: no... we have to fill them in ourselves manually, but not sure if ogra_ didn't fill one in already
<brendand> ogra_, did you?
<sil2100> brendand: so in other words, it should basically skip this test but the crash makes the test failing?
<brendand> sil2100, well the behaviour of unittest module in python is to always run setUp. for good and for bad
<brendand> sil2100, and setUp launches the app and checks it can be accessed
<brendand> sil2100, so if setUp fails then it won't get a chance to be skipped
<sil2100> Now this is a funny case happening then ;)
<sil2100> Thanks for looking into that!
<ogra_> brendand, nope, didnt
<brendand> ogra_, what's the project for media-hub-server?
<brendand> ogra_, is it the mediaplayer itself?
<sil2100> brendand: media-hub I suppose?
<ogra_> yeah
<brendand> sil2100, for the osk in web browser, it does appear, but i can't confirm if it's actually used. i'll look at the code a bit and also ask the AP folks later when they log on
<seb128> ricmm, reviewed, it's mostly good but has some small issues
<brendand> sil2100, here's that crash bug finally. https://bugs.launchpad.net/media-hub/+bug/1328859
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1328859 in Media Hub "media-hub-server crashes when running mediaplayer-app test_scene_selector_operation test" [Undecided,New]
<brendand> sil2100, launchpad very kindly crashed and lost my report halfway through filing
<sil2100> brendand: thanks! Murphy's law, as always ;)
<asac> Saviq: is anyone checking the unity8 test failure?
<asac> who from SDK team is lander besides zoltan?
<asac> sil2100: ?
<sil2100> asac: only Zoltan is the lander, we have bugs filled for this issue already
<asac> sil2100: how long is his test failing?
<sil2100> asac: but Zoltan and Saviq might be not too responsive because of the QDS
<asac> QDS?
<asac> sil2100: do we know when those test failures started?
<asac> and which landing caused this?
<sil2100> asac: just appeared now
<sil2100> Qt Developer Summit
<sil2100> asac: we don't know yet, things started getting more 'sensitive' after the Mir landing we had
<sil2100> But we could not identify the source of why it started happening
<sil2100> As these are generally only AP flakyness
<asac> sil2100: so they dont happen on every image?
<sil2100> No
<sil2100> Most of them are random, and brendand and elopio are helping as much as they can to identify the causes
<brendand> sil2100, nothing is random :)
<brendand> sil2100, we just don't have enough info yet
<brendand> we'll figure it out. we already realised about the media-server-hub crash
<asac> bzoltan: are you guys investigating the uitoolkit AP failure?
<ogra_> asac, there is a fix already
<asac> ah
<asac> ogra_: which component needs landing?
<asac> uitoolkit itself?
<ogra_> gimme a sec ... need to check if it is still the same failure
<asac> :P
<ogra_> hmm, it is still the same and there is an MP from elopio but i cant find a landing for it
<ogra_> asac, bug 1326072
<ubot5> bug 1326072 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "test_fake_home_fixture_must_copy_xauthority fails to create file on mako" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1326072
<ogra_> seems it is merged into the staging branch but not in trunk
<ogra_> and seems the whole UITK needs to land for it
<asac> the whole?
<asac> like no cherry pick possible?
<ogra_> no idea how the SDK guys manage thes branches
<ogra_> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging has definitelly a bunch of newer commits already
<ogra_> asac, aha, soli 6 seems to include it
<ogra_> but it is untested
<asac> soli :P
<asac> solitude
 * ogra_ wishes the changelog entry was more descriptive again ... ldoesnt talk about Xauthority at all
<ogra_> heh, silo indeed :)
<bzoltan1> ogra_: asac: I have tested the soli6 but I am not happy with the results...
<bzoltan1> ogra_: asac:  but yes, that silo has the fix for that problem
<asac> bzoltan1: what results do you get that make you not happy?
<bzoltan1> asac:  do you want me to dig up the original MR what fixes that issue? I know which one it was, but I do not know what conflicts it will cause later with the staging branch
<bzoltan1> asac: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7628182/ But I want to reflash my testing device and run these tests again...
<sil2100> Damn, what's wrong with my WiFi router
<asac> bzoltan1: dont worry. was just checking
<ogra_> sil2100, the NSA got you !
<asac> sil2100: maybe its not your roiuter, but your computer wifi modem :)
<asac> is your phone going off as well?
<bzoltan1> asac: few weeks back I started to enjoy that I could roll out UITK releases in 1-2 days, but now we are back at 1-2 weeks... and most of the times it is not about the components
<asac> bzoltan1: what happened?
<bzoltan1> asac:  mostly AP changes
<sil2100> It looks like the wifi router has some problems, it's not the first time all my machines loose WiFi suddenly ;p
<sil2100> brb, quick test-reset
<asac> bzoltan1: AP changes? QA changed autopilot (the framework)?
<asac> bzoltan1: was there a new ap release that makes your life harder?
<bzoltan1> asac:  the UITK's own AP tests changed and the applications own AP tests are not really reliable
<bzoltan1> asac:  simple said, we had problems with the AP itself, with the apps tests, with our own AP tests and the biggest change was the new header what flagged out poorly writen app tests
<mhr3> Mirv / sil2100 any way to poke the hud sru? it's been in unapproved for 2 weeks now
<seb128> mhr3, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sru/+members is who you want to ping
<seb128> mhr3, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Publishing suggest you can try asking cjwatson on wednesdays
<seb128> mhr3, I guess I just sort of pinged for you there ;-)
<seb128> (wouldn't mind seeing unity-settings-daemon approved as well, oem team is waiting on it)
<mhr3> seb128, that's the way, i like it :)
<seb128> ;-)
<mhr3> aha aha
<mhr3> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dd--tIkrVoA&feature=kp
<rsalveti> Mirv: thanks, will take a look later today
<rsalveti> charles: great, rebuilding the package now
<rsalveti> sil2100: marked as tested yesterday before we found out that issue, moved to not tested now and rebuilding the silo
<sil2100> rsalveti: o/
<sil2100> rsalveti: thanks, good to hear that :)
<bzoltan1> asac:  for example.. the CI dash shows that the calendar app has 22 all OK tests... I flashed the latest image few minutes ago and I have 4 failures on the Calendar ap on the stock image http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7628432/
<ogra_> bzoltan1, well, if you look at the test results from a few days you get a different picture
<ogra_> looks like it constantly had flaky tests the last days
<ogra_> it just happens that it didnt hit one today
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  flaky tests are killing me...
<asac> bzoltan1: just wanted to ask if always reproducible?
<ogra_> bzoltan1, yeah, not only you ... but we still have some
<asac> but guess that answers it
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: Ursinha | CI Train Status: #71 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues:  -
<bzoltan1> elopio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7628383/
<alan_g> Ursinha: For the last few hours we've seen jobs failing in a system header file: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-clang-utopic-amd64-build/. I assume something has changed in the build config: Can you help?
<Ursinha> alan_g: I'll have a look
<alan_g> thanks
<sil2100> ogra_: I'll try to look into what we can do to get our stuff migrated to that canonistack instance
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> imgbot will definitely need some work before i can move it somewhere
<ogra_> it is a mess of separate scripts atm
<sil2100> k, let's slowly work on that I guess, not need for haste
<charles> rsalveti, any news?
<ogra_> charles, you missed the second bit rsalveti mentioned above
<ogra_> <rsalveti> change then to:
<ogra_> <rsalveti> libplatform-hardware-api-headers [armhf i386 amd64],
<ogra_> <rsalveti> libplatform-hardware-api1-dev [armhf i386 amd64],
<rsalveti> no, that was done already
<rsalveti> :-)
<rsalveti> charles: rebuilding
<charles> rsalveti, ack
<ogra_> rsalveti, i didnt see it in the PPA
<rsalveti> charles: just missing ppc64el
<rsalveti> ogra_: I triggered a rebuild this morning
<rsalveti> my morning :-)
<ogra_> ah
 * ogra_ looked at it his morning ... 
<ogra_> we should sync our monrings ;)
<ogra_> *mornings
<charles> ogra_, I pushed that 9 hours ago, you've had a long morning... :)
<ogra_> i looked at it 5h ago or so
<ogra_> but only at the debdiff in the PPA
<sil2100> ogra_: ;)
<sil2100> ogra_: rsalveti mentioned about a rebuild some time ago
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> missed that, thanks
<Ursinha> alan_g: so, gcc was updated from 4.8 to 4.9 and clang isn't happy; it's a known bug and it's fixed on llvm-toolchain-3.4 1:3.4.1-4 (not on ubuntu yet)
<Ursinha> alan_g: possible workaround is to force gcc 4.8 on your side
<Ursinha> alan_g: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=744872 for reference
<ubot5> Debian bug 744872 in clang "clang-3.5: once gcc-4.9 and g++-4.9 are installed, clang stops properly building existing projects" [Important,Fixed]
<alan_g> Ursinha: thanks. I assume there's no ETA for the fix?
<alan_g> alf_: FYI ^
<alf_> alan_g: thanks
<Ursinha> alan_g: not that I know of, fginther just investigated and concluded that that was the problem, other builds might fail due to the same issue so I believe it shouldn't take long
<Ursinha> but that's a guess
<alan_g> Ursinha: thanks again. We'll figure it out.
<stgraber> robru: "stgraber is missing the Job/Build permission" ...
<charles> rsalveti, will you retest the hw alarms for tablet w/the new build?
<rsalveti> charles: yup
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #71 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues:  -
<robru> stgraber, bah, hang on
<robru> stgraber, ok, i added core dev again, not sure why this isn't a permanent setting
<robru> stgraber, you're on for landings today right? need any help?
<stgraber> robru: I should be fine now that I can actually get stuff done
<stgraber> mhr3: you've got silo 19 for mediascanner
<robru> stgraber, k, feel free to ping me if you have any questions
<mhr3> thx
<xnox> sil2100: I want to become a lander! =)
<robru> sil2100, ok, now that the session is over, please review my branch ;-) https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/cupstream2distro/add-core-dev-perms/+merge/222705
<sil2100> robru: o/
<sil2100> xnox: hah!
<sil2100> xnox: wait, you're not a lander yet!!
<sil2100> *!?
<mterry> sil2100, can I get a silo for spreadsheet line 37?
<sil2100> mterry: sure, just heard about the revert plan
<sil2100> What's up?
<sil2100> Since I remember QA saying things aren't bad as they are now
<robru> mterry, noooooooooooo :-(
<mterry> robru, I know  :(  But it will come back, though probably only for Desktop
<mterry> robru, RTM is too close to take the risk for phone
<robru> mterry, so we're going RTM with single-user-only phones then?
<asac> my head is a bit messy today, did the alarm stuff land ?
<mterry> robru, yeah -- I mean, I think that was always likely the plan, but we wanted the correct architecture in place anyway
<ogra_> asac, nope
<robru> mterry, ah ok,
<ogra_> asac, needs a tester first ...
<asac> ogra_: tester?
<ogra_> asac, it was rebuilt with the final changes ...
<asac> ogra_: ok, how long is that build done?
<ogra_> dunno, i didnt check
<xnox> sil2100: no, i am not a lander
<mterry> sil2100, well anyway, I have a couple branches in line 37, this should revert the split greeter for now
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-014/
<ogra_> seems it built, the spreadsheet thinks it failed though
<sil2100> xnox: let's change that in the nearest days then - core-devs themselves can anyway land stuff through CI Train but some basic training might be useful ;)
<robru> sil2100, that can be true for real as soon as you review my branch ;-)
<asac> ogra_: ok seems its not dangling, but rather fresh TODO :)
<sil2100> robru: no no, your modification is for the landing team ;p core-devs are landers by default since longer
 * asac wont ping folks to test for a bit
<ogra_> asac, i think rsalveti confirmed to re-test after the rebuild
<asac> xnox: awesome decision :)
<asac> thanks!
<asac> ogra_: how long waiting for a tester?
<asac> < 1h <3h >6h
<asac> err
<asac> well you figure
<ogra_> asac, until he has time and isnt in a session or important discussion i guess :)
<robru> sil2100, we need to think up better names than "landers" and "landing team", too confusing
<asac> ogra_: ok so charles and tedg already tested?
<ogra_> dunno, who tested that
<ogra_> i just saw the conversation between charles and rsalveti above
<rsalveti> just waiting the ppc64el package to build
<asac> robru: i had names once :)
<rsalveti> oh, just completed :-)
 * asac finds the slide deck
<rsalveti> charles: ^
<rsalveti> so once you re fine with mako, I'll cover flo
<rsalveti> let me flash latest on it
<sil2100> \o/
<stgraber> mterry: shouldn't that last landing be marked as ready (I see you got a silo already though)?
<mterry> stgraber, oh yeah let me mark
<stgraber> tedg: is that indicator bugfix thingy ready to build? if so, please mark as ready (pinging because it's been on there unchanged for a while now)
<robru> sil2100, so I just merged that MP and then deployed citrain, prepare job lost core dev perms again, what am I missing?
<robru> sil2100, I guess the deploy job doesn't branch from bzr, how do I get the bzr branch code into jenkins?
<tedg> stgraber, Jenkins failed on one of the branches and I rekicked it (branch conflict)
<tedg> stgraber, Just waiting on that.
<stgraber> tedg: ok
<tedg> Ah, should be good now.
<sil2100> robru: one moment, meeting ;)
<sil2100> (not landing, different one)
<cjwatson> https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/launchpad/preload-publisher-indexes/+merge/222768 whee
<cjwatson> Wonder how much of a dent that'll make in cron.ppa runtime
<stgraber> we've ran out of silos, so new landings will have to wait for other people to finish theirs
<seb128> tedg, is your indicator-session landing for logout on unity8 tested/ready to land? (we have 0 silos, looking what we could try to land to get some)
<seb128> dbarth, ^ what about your 017 u-s-s-o-a one?
<seb128> bfiller, ^ what about your ubuntu-keyboard bugfixes?
<cjwatson> just looking at the hud SRU nowish
<seb128> mandel, ^ what about dbus-cpp
<seb128> cjwatson, thanks, if you could do unity-settings-daemon as well that would be great (oem is waiting on it, and it would free a silo)
<cjwatson> depends on time but I'll try
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> bfiller, you also have a qtorganizer-eds bugfix in there ... can that be verified/landed? ;-)
 * sil2100 back from meetings
<sil2100> kgunn: hi! Would you mind if we clense your pre-flight silo 001?
<sil2100> seb128: thanks for helping out whipping people :)
<tedg> seb128, Trying to get a tester that has u8 desktop running, on my third :-/ bregma said he could test after UOS today, so hopefully soon.
<dobey> :(
<seb128> sil2100, yw
<seb128> tedg, I've unity8 desktop running ... do I need unity8 changes or just plain utopic?
<sil2100> rsalveti: hi! How's landing 14 proceeding?
<sil2100> robru: getting back to your question
<robru> thanks
<tedg> seb128, Just utopic, then update indicator-session and then you should be able to logout.
<seb128> tedg, great, testing
<tedg> Woot!
<kgunn> AlbertA: is loosing silo1 for display state changes ok ?
<kgunn> figure sense we landed mir020 we might want to land this now... ?
<AlbertA> kgunn: media hub mp is missing
<sil2100> kgunn: if you can land it today it would be awesome
<AlbertA> kgunn: and the powerd-cli to use the new display on requests interface
<AlbertA> kgunn: which will be needed for autopilot tests
<charles> rsalveti, tedg, I was afk for a bit. does datetime still need n4 testing?
<kgunn> sil2100: go ahead and use silo1 as you need....looks like we're waiting
<kgunn> on some other projects
<AlbertA> kgunn: yeah
<sil2100> kgunn: thanks! Once you have all the bits in place, just ping us again
<kgunn> sure
<kgunn> ta
<AlbertA> kgunn: we'll request another one when the other pieces are in
<robru> sil2100, can we use that -test job to run 'bzr pull' on the jenkins instance or something?
<sil2100> robru: one moment, let me take a look on what happened
<seb128> tedg, how is it supposed to work? indicator-session has no icon in unity8, it's listed in the headers of the indicator set, but picking logout does nothing
<sil2100> robru: ah, I see the problem ;)
<cjwatson> seb128: both hud and unity-settings-daemon accepted now
<seb128> cjwatson, thanks a lot!
<bfiller> seb128: I need to check with renato to see if he's finished his testing on that yet
<seb128> bfiller, that would be nice, we are on 0 silo atm so everything new is locked pending on previous landing to be tested/landed/cleaned
<bfiller> seb128: will do
<sil2100> robru: ok, it's fine now - I see you didn't check DEPLOY_PREPROD_CITRAIN and DEPLOY_PROD_CITRAIN while doing the deploy
<seb128> bfiller, thanks
<sil2100> robru: it's required to do a bzr pull
<tedg> seb128, I'm not entirely sure. charles ^
<tedg> seb128, I thought it was just hit logout.
<robru> sil2100, ah ok, I didn't understand those options on that job, thanks
<mhr3_> robru, can i get 019 reassigned to line 40?
<mhr3_> robru, i mean, i'm giving up 019
<robru> mhr3_, alright
<mhr3_> and want it back for another project :)
<robru> mhr3_, ok, freeing now. it takes a bit, hopefully nobody else assigns before I can reassign it...
<mhr3_> k, ty
<robru> youre welcome
<sil2100> robru: we really need an useful FAQ or docs for citrain ;p
<robru> sil2100, yeah... wanna add some stuff to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/FAQ ?
<sil2100> robru: would love to if I had the time ;p
<robru> mhr3_, ok, got you in 15 actually, 1 free silo yay ;-)
<robru> who's next in line for a silo?
<mhr3_> heh, k
<dbarth> seb128: not finished, so far i fail to co-install the 2 modules, but i may be missing a step
<seb128> dbarth, what about the html5 one?
<robru> silos 2, 4, 13, and 17 haven't seen any movement since last week, I'd like to free those ones...
<dbarth> seb128: i just got it 4h ago
<seb128> dbarth, ok, sorry, just looking at the list since we are out of silos ;-)
<dbarth> seb128: if you need one, take the ussoa + signon one
<seb128> dbarth, no, that's fine, just making sure things don't stay there for a week because it blocks others to get a silo
<mandel> seb128, we are looking at dbus-cpp at the moment
<seb128> mandel, thanks
<robru> there are too many requests and not enough silos. I can't risk assigning something to somebody who isn't around and won't use the silo immediately. therefore silos will be assigned on a first-ping basis. whoever asks first, gets it first
<mandel> seb128, robru kill silo 02 for dbus-cpp and I'll request it later, is not urgent
<seb128> mandel, k
<tedg> robru, sil2100, let's drop silo 13, we'll be able to land it next week with the u8 MR for the same feature.
<robru> tedg, thanks!!
<robru> mandel, also thanks ;-)
<seb128> robru, can I get a silo for ubuntu-system-settings on l38?
<robru> seb128, yes you can!
<seb128> thanks
<robru> seb128, you got 1
<seb128> k
<robru> bfiller, tedg, boiko, kgunn: i've gone through and marked all the unassigned silos as ready:no. if you are around and you really want a silo, please ping me.
<tedg> robru, I'd like a silo for the bug fixes to lower down the MR queue, but it's not critical. If there's a lull, it'd be nice to work off the backlog.
<robru> tedg, yes we have some silos free now, it's no problem to give you one, I just can't assign them without some sign that you're actually around to work on it, otherwise it's a waste to have silos idling for people who aren't around.
<robru> tedg, ok you got silo 2. thanks for grouping indicators into one big one
<tedg> robru, Cool, thanks!
<robru> tedg, you're welcome!
<sil2100> robru, ogra_: so, the plan is... let's try getting the alarm fix from rsalveti in as soon as possible
 * rsalveti just got back from lunch
<sil2100> Once that's in, let's kick a new image and consider it as a promotion candidate
<rsalveti> let me validate the ppa
<ogra_> ++
<sil2100> If not, then we can promote 77 as we have green lights on that
<robru> sil2100, sounds good
<sil2100> rsalveti: thanks :)
<rsalveti> charles: yeah, please test on n4
<charles> rsalveti, k
<robru> rsalveti, i've got an idle n4, want me to help test? what do I do?
<rsalveti> robru: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-014
<rsalveti> robru: use http://paste.ubuntu.com/7625773 to update lxc-android-config
<robru> rsalveti, alright, on it
<rsalveti> then set an alarm, suspend the device (make sure you don't have any usb cable connected to it)
<rsalveti> and wait for it to wake up :-)
 * sil2100 jumps out to the store for a moment
<rsalveti> the alarm sound might but be that smooth, but that's known as we still need to change powerd in a way it blocks the suspend once the alarm is triggered
<rsalveti> but the main different here is that you'll get something
<robru> rsalveti, alright
<robru> thanks
<robru> rsalveti, what do you mean by "suspend the device"? does that mean just let the screen turn off?
<charles> sigh. trying to set alarm, got this... https://i.imgur.com/UckEY8w.jpg
<robru> charles, hm, I was able to set a couple alarms, but the interface for selecting the time was rubbish, very unresponsive.
<charles> robru, it's being redesigned, nik90 is implementing the new design for rtm
<robru> cool
<charles> indeed
<rsalveti> robru: yeah
<robru> rsalveti, alright, alarm set for a couple minutes from now, will let you know ;-)
<rsalveti> yeah, might be a different issue
<charles> okay, after blowing away the alarm database and rebooting the phone, I'm able to set alarms now... testing
<robru> rsalveti, alright, so I got this piano-y alarm tone, it sounds a bit crap, like a CD skipping, but it technically triggered at the right time. so that's what we want?
<charles> yep, wfm as well
<ogra_> do you actually let the phone lseep for a while so it is in deep sleep ?
<charles> robru, the skipping CD is a different issue
<robru> ogra_, how deep is deep sleep? I had my screen off for 5m
<rsalveti> ogra_: the crap audio shows that the device was sleeping
 * ogra_ only misses allarms if the phone was off for like 30min 
<rsalveti> because it wakes up and then tries to sleep again
<rsalveti> causing the audio issue
<ogra_> i.e. i had all alarms go off in malta where i regulary used it
<ogra_> yeah, i know that
<rsalveti> to fix that we need changes in powerd
<charles> robru, if you're interested https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/1320877/comments/3
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1320877 in powerd "alarm sound sometimes 'stutters'" [Undecided,New]
<charles> ogra_, hm, ok. Let's try with a 30+ min alarm too
<rsalveti> ogra_: charles: tested with flo
<rsalveti> flo always go to deep sleep in minutes
<rsalveti> worked as expected
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> flo is different
<rsalveti> no radio
<rsalveti> modem I mean
<rsalveti> charles: looks good, guess we can land it
<rsalveti> let me do a watch-only build
<ogra_> land it !
<rsalveti> robru: ogra_: charles: DONE
<ogra_> \o/
<robru> rsalveti, should I publish then?
<ogra_> asac, ^^
<ogra_> there are your alarms
<rsalveti> robru: done already
<robru> oh great
<rsalveti> asac: not yet perfect though, but getting there
<charles> rsalveti, :D
<rsalveti> you should hear something now at least :-)
<rsalveti> cyphermox: this landing also unblocks lxc-android-config
<rsalveti> so feel free to push your change
<nik90> charles: are you guys discussing the wake from deep sleep when an alarm is being triggered?
<ricmm> robru: can you reconf silo 7 for me please?
<charles> rsalveti, are you handling the powerd changes for 1320877?
<ricmm> dbus-cpp is added which needs a rebuild against gcc 4.9
<ricmm> which was switched ON 2 hours ago
<rsalveti> charles: our team will handle that
<robru> ricmm, sure
<ricmm> thanks
<cyphermox> rsalveti: ah, thanks!
<charles> rsalveti, ok
<robru> ricmm, you're welcome!
<robru> ahhhhhh... 3 free silos, and 2 just published will be free soon... such breathing room, it's great!
<ricmm> robru: actually I think I can reconf myself
<robru> ricmm, too late, I did it!
<ricmm> heh
<ricmm> alright great
<ricmm> I'll build
<cyphermox> rsalveti: robru: so, confirm line 26 is no longer blocked? I just set it back to Ready
<robru> cyphermox, right, well lxc-a-c just got published, it's not free yet. are you able to base your upload on that one? if so I can assign you a silo
<cyphermox> I can
<robru> cyphermox, alright, you got silo 13
<sil2100> robru, ogra_: once silo 14 migrates, remember to kick a new image :)
<ogra_> sure
<sil2100> davmor2: if you could then dogfood #78 we'll think of promoting it tomorrow
<asac> rsalveti: will this help at all?
<asac> rsalveti: what does "not perfect mean" :)?
<ogra_> asac, sound playback will still stutter
<asac> ogra_: ok. i wasnt after
<asac> ogra_: i only want my alarm to ring in the morning so i can schdule morning calls again :)
<asac> that works now?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> it will in 78
 * asac  crosses fingers that that one gets promoted
<asac> maybe i can start waking up early on friday :)
<asac> that would be phabulous
<rsalveti> asac: not yet perfect because we need to fix bug 1320877
<ubot5> bug 1320877 in powerd "alarm sound sometimes 'stutters'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1320877
<asac> rsalveti: ah. yeah. i think a not predictable rythm helps me actually to not built up alarm-tolerance :P
<rsalveti> :-)
<robru> ogra_, hmmm, something goofy is going on with silo 14. citrain says it landed, launchpad and rmadison say the packages are not only not landed yet, but not even in proposed...
<rsalveti> maybe there were just migrated
<rsalveti> that happens when the migration is in place iirc
<ogra_> robru, looks fishy
<robru> rsalveti, usually when I check LP in the middle of a migration, it says there's two in the release pocket. but right now there's no LP or rmadison acknowledgement of the new packages at all
<robru> ogra_, rsalveti: also, excuses says 'valid' on both new packages
<cjwatson> have you checked +publishinghistory?
<cjwatson> it's usually clearer for this kind of thing
<cjwatson> there is certainly a window where the package will be absent from the normal source package page
<robru> cjwatson, hmm, it does show up in the history
<cjwatson> Right, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxc-android-config/+publishinghistory and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+publishinghistory are as I'd expect
<cjwatson> So that's busy migrating to release
<robru> cjwatson, ok great, thanks for clearing that up. I guess just by chance I never saw a migration at exactly this stage before
<cjwatson> proposed-migration does a copy and a delete, and the main source package page only shows things in the published state
<cjwatson> so it'll look missing from there until the publisher starts
<cjwatson> I reach for +publishinghistory pretty much as a reflex now as it actually fits my model of the world :)
<ogra_> cjwatson, thats a recent thing, right ?
 * ogra_ was caught by surprise by it a while ago when rmadison didnt show the package anymore all of a sudden)
<robru> cjwatson, but we still need to trust rmadison as authoritative, right?
<cjwatson> ogra_: no
<cjwatson> robru: yes
<cjwatson> that's what tells you what the image builder will see
<cjwatson> ogra_: well if by recent you mean start of raring when proposed-migration was introduced
<cjwatson> ogra_: windows tend to shift around a bit over time depending on various factors
<ogra_> cjwatson, no recent like a few weeks ago ... right before malta i noticed it for the first time
<cjwatson> no change at that point
<cjwatson> I think you just got (un)lucky
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> :)
<cjwatson> it's behaved that way for ages
<ogra_> i never noticed
<ogra_> probably i'm more patient usually and dont reload rmadison that often :)
<cjwatson> ok, I should reread and clarify
<cjwatson> LP not showing the package for a period is standard and normal
<cjwatson> rmadison not showing it is bad luck
<cjwatson> that happens if the publisher starts between the copy and the delete
<robru> cjwatson, bad luck, as in, something went wrong?
<cjwatson> no, just an exceptional event
<ogra_> right
<robru> cjwatson, can you estimate how long until it's resolved?
<ogra_> 30min at most
<robru> ah ok
<cjwatson> robru: I don't see a problem, rmadison shows lxc-android-config ...
<robru> I'll stop refresshing rmadison every 2s then ;-)
<ogra_> cjwatson, indicator-datetime
<ogra_> is the second package in the set
<cjwatson> it shows that too
<ogra_> not for me
<robru> cjwatson, it shows me 0.170, we're waiting for 0.171 which is missing
<cjwatson> sure, not the latest version, but it's not missing
<ogra_> 13.10.0+14.10.20140611-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> thats what you look for
<cjwatson> nothing's broken there, it's just not fully processed
<robru> cjwatson, the latest version is missing :-P
<ogra_> right
<cjwatson> normal condition
<robru> alright, well I'm going to step out for lunch then, no point twiddling my thumbs for this.
<cjwatson> with a bit more detail, what probably happened here is:
<cjwatson> promote-to-release requested the copies
<ogra_> robru, right, i'll take care (since i'll build the image anyway)
<cjwatson> those are async, and the copy requests came back successfully
<cjwatson> it then scheduled the delete
<cjwatson> that's a synchronous request
<cjwatson> then the copy job ran
<cjwatson> in between the delete and the second stage of copying, the publisher started
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | CI Train Status: #71 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues:  -
<cjwatson> so it processed the delete and copy out of expected order
<cjwatson> which leaves the package temporarily absent from both the published utopic and utopic-proposed suites
<ogra_> well, couldnt rmadison maintain a cache for one publisher run ?
<cjwatson> No, not its job
<cjwatson> rmadison shows you what is in the archive right now
<cjwatson> It would be terrible if it stopped doing that because it would make things harder to debug
<ogra_> true
<cjwatson> The right way to improve this is to add an atomic move request to LP
<cjwatson> That would be async, but it would always preserve the order
<cjwatson> Probably just copyPackage(move=True)
<cjwatson> Anyway, it's publishing right now, should be done in <20min
<ogra_> yeah, i'm patient
<cjwatson> And to further clarify what I said above: it's absolutely normal for the package to not show up in any published state in the LP UI for a while, but it's an unusual chance event if it goes missing from rmadison
<cjwatson> Hope that makes sense
<ogra_> it does
<ogra_> i just never had it occur to me
<ogra_> until a few weeks ago
<cjwatson> It actually gets more probable as we make the publisher faster :)
<ogra_> :)
<cjwatson> I deployed a change a day or two ago which speeds up the germinate stage of the publisher (which runs at the end, typically in parallel with things like proposed-migration)
<cjwatson> So that could have tweaked the probabilities
<cjwatson> Anyway, I should do the atomic-move thing, since that would close this window for good.  Might see if I have time tomorrow
<ogra_> === Image build triggered ===
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> YAY
<sil2100> :)
<ogra_> (bot should pick up in 5)
<charles> ogra_: as a postscript to the discussion about sleep on different devices... I just had an alarm go off on my n4 after it had been unplugged and asleep for an hour :)
<ogra_> charles, \o/
<ogra_> cool !!!
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 78 building (started: 20140611 19:30) ===
<Ursinha> sil2100: hey :) are all unit tests passing for you on cu2d trunk?
<cjwatson> ogra_,robru: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1329052
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1329052 in Launchpad itself "Atomic "move package" operation" [Low,Triaged]
 * ogra_ subscribes
<sil2100> Ursinha: hey!
<sil2100> Ursinha: didn't try yet ;) Let me do that tomorrow
<Ursinha> alright :P
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 78 DONE (finished: 20140611 20:50) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/78.changes ===
<dobey> ugh, i forgot the architecture fix i made for unity-scope-click isn't in trunk yet, so the package is held in proposed because of a binary dep that's not satisfiable on arm64 :-/
<robru> dobey, can you clarify what's going on there? the version stuck in proposed contains your fix
<dobey> robru: yes, it contains the fix for the gcc 4.9 issue. but the previous upload was held in proposed because we introduced a binary dep on ubuntu-sdk-libs, which is not built on arm64. i fixed this in our /devel branch, but apparently that hasn't made it to trunk yet. for the previous upload the migration was overridden
<robru> dobey, ah, the previous upload introduced that. ok i was wondering about that, because your upload clearly couldn't cause that ;-)
<robru> cjwatson, ^^ can we get a manual override on unity-scope-click in proposed?
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #71 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues:  -
<robru> tedg, you around? what happened in silo 2? dbus-test-runner was never built
<robru> Laney, ^
<robru> so that MP is just syncing the archive to the trunk, no idea why this is in a silo.
<robru> I'm removing it
<cjwatson> dobey,robru: can't see any evidence of the previous upload having been forced
<cjwatson> that said it does seem to be uninstallable on arm64 right now
<cjwatson> how strange
<robru> cjwatson, no idea, it's dobey's thing ;-)
<cjwatson> I wonder if it was traded off against some other uninstallability (one reason I hate introducing them)
<cjwatson> dobey: forced
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-06-12
<kgunn> any idea why we lost silo 20 on the greeter revert ?
<dobey> cjwatson: you forced it last time :)
<dobey> cjwatson: thanks again though
<kgunn> robru: stgraber any idea why line 32 lost silo 20 ?....we're kind of expecting some folks in europe to test when they wake
<cjwatson> dobey: couldn't see it in bzr; ref to irc log would be welcome so I can figure that out
<robru> kgunn, yeah spreadsheet is just completely borked, don't worry your silo is still there
<robru> kgunn, please refer to http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ as the authoritative status for citrain silos
<robru> I'm trying to restore the spreadsheet but it's slow
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #71 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues:  Spreadsheet is totally garbage, please refer to http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ for authoritative silo statuses
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #71 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: Spreadsheet lost a bunch of landing requests, please refer to http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ for authoritative silo statuses and re-add your request to the spreadsheet if it's missing
<tedg> robru, How does one land the dbus-test-runner MR then?
<robru> tedg, just merge it? it's already in distro, just push it to trunk
<tedg> robru, Oh, I thought that was against the rules.
<tedg> I'll do that though, clean things up.
<robru> tedg, well, laney already broke the rules by doing an upload without using ci train in the first place. so you have to just push to trunk in order to get things back in sync.
<tedg> Oh, cool. It's so rare I get to blame Laney for something :-)
<tedg> Will do.
<robru> tedg, yeah, CI train is totally not set up to do merges like that. it freaks out because that component never built, and then it insists that you rebuild and republish the compnent, which is completely unnecessary
<tedg> Makes sense. Mostly package based I guess.
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 79 DONE (finished: 20140612 03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/79.changes ===
<cjwatson> So I roughly doubled the speed of the PPA publisher yesterday, and we deployed that a few hours ago.  Hopefully that will make the CI engine feel a bit more responsive :-)
<Laney> What?
<Laney> There is *no* rule against anyone doing direct uploads.
<asac> Laney: why do you think there is a rule?
<ogra_> asac, because tedg claimed that
<Laney> asac: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/12/%23ubuntu-ci-eng.html#t02:11
<seb128> ogra_, it's not ted who claimed, see that log
<ogra_> (and robru agreed)
<ogra_> seb128, i have it 109cm above on my screen here :)
<asac> so there are laws for the world
<ogra_> *10cm
<seb128> they are both wrong though
<ogra_> indeed
<asac> and there is common sense :)
<ogra_> but there was nobody around to tell them
<asac> is tedg a core-dev?
<ogra_> nope
<asac> ok then it doesnt really matter i guess :)
<ricmm> robru: hi, are you around?
<ogra_> ricmm, i doubt that ... and sil is out this morning, should be back in 20-30min though
<ricmm> right
<ricmm> I wanted to drop a pkg from my silo
<ogra_> i think technically i can delete packages from silos ... but i dont know what is involved beyond that (which kind of rebuild etc)
<sil2100> Argh! Didn't make it for the meeting in the end :<
<sil2100> robru: you didn't use the backups?
<sil2100> robru: when did the spreadsheet failure happen?
<sil2100> ogra_: ^ do you know?
<sil2100> We should have backups for that case...
<ogra_> sil2100, nope, no idea
<ogra_> but it looks fine now it seems
<ogra_> sil2100, so we decided to quickly dogfood 79 instead of 78 since the test results are so much better, as soon as davmor2 gives his OK i'll promote something
<sil2100> Awesome o/
<sil2100> Test results look really good indeed
<sil2100> ricmm: how's the papi v2 landing going?
<ogra_> he was looking for you to drop one package from the silo
<ogra_> (sorry, i forgot)
<ricmm> right, I need to drop dbus-cpp from the silo
<ricmm> to then rebuild the whole thing with 4.8
<ricmm> as the 4.9 default has been reverted for now
<sil2100> hmm
<sil2100> Ok
<sil2100> ricmm: I can remove the package from the PPA for you - do you need a reconfigure of the silo as well? Like, removing some dbus-cpp merge or somethin?
<ricmm> yes, dbus-cpp has an MR to have it rebuild
<ricmm> it is the last one in the spreadsheet
<ricmm> can you remove it and reconf for me?
<sil2100> Sure
<sil2100> ricmm: reconfigured, you can build stuff now
<ricmm> sil2100: thank you
<ricmm> sil2100: building
<ricmm> after this is done, it should be landable
<sil2100> davmor2: how's the dogfooding going?
<ricmm> 4.9 creeped in with ABI breakage
<sil2100> ricmm: yay \o/
<ricmm> that was unexpected
<ricmm> sorry
<sil2100> Right, I saw some other projects having trouble with that as well
<sil2100> We had some issues in the OSK for instance
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | CI Train Status: #71 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: Spreadsheet lost a bunch of landing requests, please refer to http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ for authoritative silo statuses and re-add your request to the spreadsheet if it's missing
<asac> ricmm: creeped in? was there no announce or something?
<davmor2> sil2100: I'm starting it properly now but it looked pretty stable on 79 already
<ricmm> asac: I'm sure there were announcements, but the gcc-defaults upload happened yesterday and I didnt see that
<ricmm> but I also dont dive deep in lists every other hour
<ricmm> but it was catched in my silo when I tried to rebuild something for a change
<ricmm> then realised the toolchain had moved to 4.9
<cjwatson> asac: it's already been reverted pending investigation
<ricmm> it allows us to move forward without doubting breakage
<ricmm> so, its good while doko investigates I guess
<sil2100> I didn't see an official message that 'switch is done', I only remember reading an e-mail from doko in May about the gcc switch pending
<popey> davmor2: ever seen this bug 1329275
<ubot5> bug 1329275 in ofono (Ubuntu) "missed call from x-ofono-unknown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1329275
<davmor2> popey: no but I guess you can replicate using the house phone with 141 or whatever the hide my number is
<popey> yeah, i tried, but 141 doesn't work on virgin
<mandel> sil2100, I gave up a silo yesterday to give a hand to other so that they can get silos, may I get one back (line 22) pretty please :) :)
<sil2100> mandel: o/ Is that dbus-cpp?
<mandel> sil2100, yes :)
<mandel> sil2100, before we go back to gcc 4.9 ;)
<sil2100> mandel: since there is a landing from thostr_ that already locks dbus-cpp, but I guess it's for testing right now
<sil2100> mandel: could you coordinate with him :) ?
<sil2100> i.e. that everything is rebuilt when released
<mandel> sil2100, I can wait for him to land and will do the landing after, I'm just adding macros to be used by other projects, conflicts should not happen at all
<sil2100> mandel: from what thostr_ said, it's still not '100% ready', so we might try landing your thing first
<sil2100> mandel: just make sure you inform thostr_ when that happens :)
<sil2100> So you guys don't step on your toes
<mandel> thostr_, let me know what you are changing in dbus-cpp so that I make sure we have no issues :)
<sil2100> mandel: assigned a silo for you with override, but please try to proceed with the landing - we would appreciate not having many idle silos :)
<sil2100> Thanks!
<asac> cjwatson: thanks!
<mandel> sil2100, ok, will be fast fast fast :)
<davmor2> popey: 141 works but mine just displays unknown caller
<davmor2> popey: http://help.virginmedia.com/system/selfservice.controller?CMD=VIEW_ARTICLE&ARTICLE_ID=4022&CURRENT_CMD=SEARCH&CONFIGURATION=1001&PARTITION_ID=1&USERTYPE=1&LANGUAGE=en&COUNTY=us&VM_CUSTOMER_TYPE=Cable
<davmor2> nice short url there
<mandel> sil2100, since I consider you my new *.symbols guru, can you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/leak-symbols/+merge/222472
<sil2100> mandel: give me a moment :)
<davmor2> popey: can you reproduce this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/1329289
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1329289 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "Messaging indicator sometimes fails to send a reply" [Undecided,New]
<mandel> sil2100, thx
<popey> davmor2: 141 doesn't work here
<davmor2> popey: don't know what to say it does here
<davmor2> oh nice if you screenshot the split gretter you can't slide it to get to the phone
<popey> davmor2: for that messaging bug, i sent another and the previous one came through
<davmor2> popey: hahahaha that's broken that is :)
<popey> well, i mean the previous one and the one I sent game through
<popey> like it pushed them
<thostr_> mandel: yes, will do so
<mandel> thostr_, I'm just adding a set of macros for other projects to use so that they do not have to write the entire method struct definition => https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/dbus-cpp/provide-macros/+merge/221840
<mandel> thostr_, we should not have any problems, what are you guys landing?
<davmor2> popey: not seen that I got the first I replied to that I got the reply I replied to that :)
<Wellark> mandel: go ahead and land.
<davmor2> popey: if you call your phone does the ringer repeat?
<Wellark> we are not landing right now
<thostr_> mandel: I don't think we'll land it today
<sil2100> mandel: the changelog is still b0rken there in the u-d-m branch ;) See my comment
<mandel> Wellark, thostr_ ack, thx
<popey> davmor2: what do you mean "repeat"?
<mandel> sil2100, ew.. I hate making those mistakes, let me check
<davmor2> popey: for me it is playing once and then doesn't ring again
<popey> same
<davmor2> ogra_, sil2100 ^
<ogra_> did that work in 78 ?
<davmor2> ogra_: pass I went 77-79
<ogra_> and did it work in 77 then ?
<davmor2> ogra_: pass I normally pick it up straight away :)
<mandel> sil2100, weird, 'casue debuild did not complain about that  missing ' ' pushing
<ogra_> lol, so it could be broken since a while
<davmor2> ogra_: it has worked in the past
<davmor2> ogra_: I'll dig into after
<ogra_> ok
 * ogra_ is most interested if we have promoted with that before 
<davmor2> popey: does it work on stable?
<davmor2> well last promoted
<davmor2> popey: confirming your x-ofono issue the notifcations display correctly it's just the message in the indicator that is wrong
<ogra_> davmor2, so on 71 it plays on ...
<ogra_> just tried here
<davmor2> ogra_: plays more than once right?
<davmor2> ie it keeps repeating
<ogra_> yes
<davmor2> cool so its a recent regression then
<davmor2> I'll try 77 in a minute and see if it is the alarms wake up fix that broke it
<ogra_> err, thats only in 78
<davmor2> yes hence trying 77 so it is before that fix ;)
 * sil2100 sighs
<sil2100> davmor2: what's up?
<davmor2> sil2100: ringer only rings once
<ogra_> ringtone doesnt repeat anymore it seems
<sil2100> That's serious ;/
<sil2100> Well, in the end we can promote #77 I guess
<sil2100> And then maybe try aiming for #80 if this gets fixed by then
<davmor2> sil2100: trying 77 now to see if it work right there
<sil2100> davmor2: keep us updated
<sil2100> I would really like to see 79 released, but I guess we can't do it with such a regression
<ogra_> well, not ringing at all would be worse :)
<sil2100> Yeah, but you can miss calls this way anyway
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #71 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: Spreadsheet lost a bunch of landing requests, please refer to http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ for authoritative silo statuses and re-add your request to the spreadsheet if it's missing
<davmor2> sil2100: so 77 rings more than once
<sil2100> ;(
<sil2100> Well, I should be happy I guess?
<sil2100> Since we can at least promote 77
<davmor2> sil2100: at least we get to blame rsalveti for everything :D
<sil2100> davmor2: yeah :)
<sil2100> rsalveti: ^
<sil2100> davmor2: btw...
<sil2100> davmor2: can you take 77 and upgrade just the bits from rsalveti
<sil2100> ?
<sil2100> And see if it breaks?
<sil2100> ogra_: anyway, let's promote #77 for now, and then think of what to do with the next images
<davmor2> sil2100: should be able to give me 5
<sil2100> But I want to have something new at least
<ogra_> sil2100, could we wait til we have proper results ?
<ogra_> 77 78 and 79 wont go away ... we can promote them any time
<ogra_> let davmor2 do his research first
 * ogra_ cant really belive the indicator changes actually cause this ...
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, but I guess there's nothing bad in promoting 77 anyway, right? We can surely wait a moment anyway
<ogra_> sil2100, we dont know yet if 77 doesnt have the same issue
<sil2100> davmor2: you want help with the component lists?
<ogra_> it hasnt been tested for this yet
<sil2100> ogra_: davmor2 just tested
<sil2100> ogra_: 14:01 < davmor2> sil2100: so 77 rings more than once
<ogra_> oh, i missed that ... sorry
<ogra_> 77 had these unity8 crashes :(
<sil2100> ogra_: I just wanted to make double sure that it's that particular landing by asking davmor2 to upgrade the HW bits themselves at 77
<sil2100> :<
<sil2100> It's better than nothing!
<davmor2> sil2100, ogra_: by the look of it most of 78 is the fix right?
<ogra_> sure
<ogra_> davmor2, indicator-datetime and lxc-android-config have the fix
<ogra_> the rest are langpacks and heimdal (encryption libs) updates
<davmor2> ogra_: ah right give me 5 then
<ogra_> dont forget you need to install lxc-android-config from recovery
<ogra_> (or just quickly hack the udev rule it chnages yourself ... )
<davmor2> ogra_: damn it why is it never easy ;)
<ogra_> just hack the udev rule ;)
<davmor2> ogra_: how exactly would I hack that please
<ogra_> davmor2, /lib/udev/rules.d/65-android.rules ...
<ogra_> change:
<ogra_> ACTION=="add", KERNEL=="alarm", OWNER="system", GROUP="system", MODE="0664"
<ogra_> to:
<ogra_> ACTION=="add", KERNEL=="alarm", OWNER="system", GROUP="phablet", MODE="0660"
<davmor2> ogra_: ta
 * sil2100 jumps out for lunch
<sil2100> No time to cook!
<rsalveti> morrrning
<davmor2> sil2100, ogra_: right with just those 2 packages installed and and the udev.rules changed I get one ring then it goes click and I get no more ringtone however the notification for the incoming call is still in place so you could conceivably still answer the call even though it only rings once
<ogra_> 2 packages ?
<ogra_> you mean only the indicator package, right ?
<davmor2> ogra_: indicator-datetime and the lxc-android-config
<ogra_> well, lets hear what sil2100 says ...
<ogra_> i personally think the indicator notification is enough ... as long as we notify about the issue in the daily landing mail
<ogra_> and make sure it gets fixed asap
<ogra_> davmor2, can you revert the udev rule and try again (after a reboot indeed, else udev wont pick it up)
<davmor2> ogra_: of course I still blame rsalveti 110%
<ogra_> so we can poinpoinnt it to either tthe indicator or the rule
<davmor2> ogra_: sure one second
<rsalveti> nah, should be the indicator
<rsalveti> would be surprised if the udev rule caused that hahah
<rsalveti> charles: around already?
<ogra_> yeah, just wanna make sure
<seb128> rsalveti, what has the indicator to do with ringing?
<rsalveti> seb128: you tell me
<seb128> nothing!
<Laney> you're the one trying to blame it!
<ogra_> especially since it is the datetime one
<seb128> though it started using the platform-api
<seb128> so maybe it's triggering a bug there
<ogra_> yeah, we wont fix bugs in that
<ogra_> v2.0 is already waiting to land :)
<davmor2> Laney: I'm not I'm trying to blame rsalveti :D
<seb128> the new platform-api is about to land right?
<ogra_> yep
<seb128> that might fix it, who knows :p
<seb128> land it!
<rsalveti> hahah
<seb128> before doko gets you again by changing gcc
<davmor2> rsalveti, ogra_: reverted the udev rule now it reings more than once
<ogra_> ha !
<rsalveti> wtf
<ogra_> davmor2, try changing the group to audio please and keep the 0664
<ogra_> then try again
<rsalveti> but that also means that the indicator code that talks with platform-api -> alarm will fail
<rsalveti> because it can't set the alarm
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> but you tested that ... and charles too
<ogra_> and it worked
<ogra_> i think its the 0660 that bites us
<ogra_> but lets see what davmor says
<rsalveti> how would that bite us
<davmor2> ogra_: so I reverted the udev to 0664 already so you want me to leave the system in but change it to 0660 right?
<ogra_> dunno, but if the ringtone gets somehow routed through /dev/alarm ...
<ogra_> davmor2, GROUP=audio
<rsalveti> makes no sense
<ogra_> davmor2, and leave the permissions at 0664
<davmor2> ogra_: right rebooting
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, it makes no sense at all that it goues through /dev/alarm ...
<ogra_> but apparently it does
<seb128> ogra_, what makes you think it does?
<ogra_> seb128, behaviorial changes if you change /dev/alarm
<ogra_> thats the only thing that davmor2 is fiddling with atm (the udev rule that sets its permissions)
<seb128> could also be an issue with the platform-api though, as rsalveti said, if you change the permission you make platform-api uses different codepaths
<ogra_> indeed
<ogra_> for now i'm looking for a quick fix so we can have an image in a few hours with a fix *and* working alarms
<ogra_> this is all about promoting something before landing the new platform-api
<davmor2> ogra_: bugger it looks like it works the very first call after a reboot but not after that so I'm going to start again from a fresh 77 and double check that it works after the first call on that and then go from there again
<ogra_> davmor2, thanks
<rsalveti> ogra_: do you know how to simulate a call (probably with phonesim)?
<rsalveti> can't trash my mako right now, but can help testing with flo
<ogra_> rsalveti, not really ... pitti should know
<ogra_> he wrote phonesim
<ogra_> i think you can install it and then dail a special number so it calls you back
<rsalveti> yeah
<ogra_> not sure how to simulate outgoing
<rsalveti> the alarm itself rings more than once
<davmor2> ogra_: right back to 77
<davmor2> ogra_, rsalveti: right just rung 77 5 times and the ringtone repeated 3 times without issue
<ogra_> so it worked all the time ?
<rsalveti> great, now install just the indicator
<davmor2> yes
<ogra_> rsalveti, no
<ogra_> rsalveti, the udev rule was what could tirgger it before even without the indicator changed
<davmor2> ogra_: so now you want me to tweak udev without the indicator in place
<ogra_> at least as i understan
<rsalveti> I don't believe in that
<rsalveti> but well :-)
<ogra_> davmor2, right ... for a start just change 0664 to 0660
<ogra_> reboot and see (hear)
<mhr3> ehm, can i get silo for #30?
<mhr3> sil2100, ^?
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | CI Train Status: #71 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: Spreadsheet lost a bunch of landing requests, please refer to http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ for authoritative silo statuses and re-add your request to the spreadsheet if it's missing
<rsalveti> great, can't even open the dialer-app on flo after installing phonesim
<davmor2> ogra_: so with 0660 the ring keeps ringing tested 3 times
<davmor2> ogra_: so group change to phablet next right?
<ogra_> right
<rsalveti> ogra_: weird, latest on flo, phonesim installed, simulated an incoming call, could hear the ring 3 times
<ogra_> well, phonesim ...
<ogra_> dont trust it :P
<rsalveti> well, the ringing part should be the same
<ogra_> one would hope .... but ...
<davmor2> ogra_: okay so now with phablet in it is still ringing correctly again tested 3 times
<ogra_> ok, now install the indicator
<davmor2> ogra_: okay now I get the crackle after the first ring finishes but it continues
<ogra_> weird
<dbarth> o/ sil2100: hi, i've got an mp to fix the gmail issue for asac
<davmor2> ogra_: attempt number 5 this time I got the crackle and it stopped
<ogra_> sounds really random
<davmor2> ogra_: the crackle is only introduced with the indicator update, there was no crackle before that
<ogra_> well, not sure what to make out of that
<davmor2> I wonder if there is a race of some sort
<davmor2> cause those are always the easiest things to trace
<asac> dbarth: you are my hero of the day if this lands :)
<asac> yesterday it was charles for the alarm :P
<ogra_> asac, who broke calls
<ogra_> :/
<dobey> cjwatson: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/05/26/%23ubuntu-devel.html#t12:50 is where you jumped in last time. was during malta so easy enough to forget :)
<davmor2> ogra_: not calls just the ringer
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> well
<davmor2> I'm going to do a fresh install of 78 and see what is what then
<ogra_> ++
<ogra_> wha the frmer one an OTA ?
<ogra_> *former
<ogra_> oh, right, you said so
<cjwatson> dobey: ah, so I removed the binary rather than forcing it
<dobey> right
<davmor2> ogra_: the first was ota
<ogra_> yeah
<cjwatson> dobey: what confused me was that the binary was present in utopic last night though
<davmor2> last one was bootstrap install of 77 then tweaking, this will be a bootstrap of 78
<ogra_> ++
<mhr3> Mirv, silo for #30?
<ogra_> lets see
<dobey> cjwatson: weird. or was it the old binary without the dep on ubuntu-sdk-libs, and the previous upload was just removed from the upload, and not from the archive?
<cjwatson> dobey: I think possibly that was some kind of bug in the LP copying process; https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/arm64/unity-scope-click shows the arm64 binary being copied to release at the same time as i386, despite the previous removal
<dobey> oh
<cjwatson> maybe a race because the removal hadn't been published yet or something
<dobey> cjwatson: thanks again. hopefully no more weird breakage from new gcc again before we can get another release done
<davmor2> ogra_: okay so a fresh 78 works no issues
<ogra_> now do a OTA ;)
<davmor2> so now lets try a fresh 79
<seb128> ricmm, rsalveti: I know you are working on the platform api landing ... is that still on track? if it keeps being delayed maybe we can land our trivial fix for the iso autologin and rebase the silo unity8-desktop-mir work then?
<ricmm> it should be ready to land
<ricmm> after removing 4.9 from gcc defaults I've rebuilt the silo with 4.8 to retest
<ricmm> thats what I'm doing right now, and we publish
<ricmm> seb128: ^
<seb128> ricmm, great, thanks
<dbarth> asac: hopefully
<dbarth> does that give me a silo more quickly? ;)
<sil2100> mhr3: o/
<sil2100> uh
<rsalveti> ogra_: davmor2: so fresh 78 works? o_O
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> with cracks
<rsalveti> always?
<ogra_> oh, wait, no cracks in the fresh one
<rsalveti> davmor2> ogra_: okay so a fresh 78 works no issues
<ogra_> cracks when he changes it manually
<rsalveti> no issues I assumed it worked perfectly
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> sorry
 * ogra_ is super stressed having his mailserver freak out over here today
<rsalveti> hahah
 * popey sends ogra_ some more mail
<ogra_> DSL issues so i had to switch to my fallback DSL ...
<ogra_> which means my smtp address is gone temporarily ...
<davmor2> rsalveti: no issues on 78
<sil2100> hmmm
<ogra_> so i thought, since i route all my mail through gmail anyway (to abuse their spam filter) ... i could just set up fetchmail to poll instead of using smtp
<sil2100> davmor2: ok, so it's not rsalveti fault in the end, right? ;)
<ogra_> sadly that just started downloading 2mio duplicated mails :(
<davmor2> ogra_, rsalveti: oh this is interesting.  I can't change the ringtone I can hear and select a new one however it doesn't seem to change
<davmor2> sil2100: no I still blame rsalveti :D
<ogra_> because he can
<davmor2> popey: did you change your ringtone from the default
<popey> dont think so
<popey> rington: ubuntu, message received: xylo
<davmor2> popey: thanks
<sil2100> davmor2: we need to get info if it worked on the last promoted image
<dbarth> sil2100: o/ (not sure if you caught my silo request above)
<davmor2> sil2100: the ringer worked on 71
<sil2100> davmor2: I mean changing the ringtone
<sil2100> dbarth: o/ Not yet, but will get to it in a moment :)
<sil2100> dbarth: see it, assigning
<dbarth> thank you
<davmor2> ogra_, rsalveti: so 79 fresh flash I hear the ringtone but it has definite crackles at the end
<ogra_> does it repeat ?
<davmor2> sil2100: right leave that with me I'll get back to that in a minute
<rsalveti> davmor2: yeah, can't change ringtone in 79
 * sil2100 is confused with the ringtone issues
<rsalveti> here it repeats fine
<rsalveti> can hear some crackles sometimes as well
<ogra_> sil2100, well, it plays ... it seems to for no weird reason not repeat *sometimes* ... but the indicator works properly and shows the missed calll in the panel ... so i think we could go with that as long as we note it in the landing mail
<rsalveti> not being able to change ringtone is a regression, not sure when that started though
<davmor2> rsalveti, ogra_: okay so it rings reliably
<sil2100> hmm, if it's not 100% reproducible then I guess, if QA thinks it's plausable, we should promote #79
<ogra_> and after all we can just blame asac ... since he wanted the alarms to work
<seb128> not having call ringing as they should seems like an usability blocker
<sil2100> ;)
<davmor2> rsalveti: that definitely worked in 77
<sil2100> hehe
 * sil2100 likes the 'blame asac' strategy
<asac> whats the problem?
<davmor2> I'm wonder if it is the ota from 77 - 79 and the non-changing ringtone that is the issue maybe?
<rsalveti> probably
<davmor2> so I'll try that next
<ogra_> seb128, its a usability "issue" ... wether it is a blocker lies in the eye of the beholder^WQA guy
<rsalveti> let me flash 77 and see if I can indeed change rintone in there
<ogra_> asac, rigntones sometimes dont repeat
<ogra_> asac, and you seemingly can not change them in the settings
<asac> ogra_: does that affect the default ringtone?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> sometimes it seems to ring only once and doesnt repeat
<ogra_> even though the phone is still ringing
<ogra_> but it isnt reliably reproduceable
<ogra_> (and now not at all anymore if i see the above discussion)
<ogra_> davmor2, i get the cracking on a promoted 71 when playing the tones from system-settings ... i dont think it is related at all
<ogra_> rsalveti, ^^
<ogra_> sounds simply like the amp powers off
<sil2100> For me it sounds serious, but it makes me feel a bit more easy when I hear it being hard to reproduce - but I leave the final decision to QA as I guess Dave knows best if this is something unacceptable or not ;)
<sil2100> He's got the experience
<rsalveti> yeah, I get the cracking in system-settings as well
<davmor2> ogra_, rsalveti: right that's one thing less then.  I'm reflashing 77 I'm going to leave the default ringtone in place and ota to 79
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: Ursinha | CI Train Status: #71 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: Spreadsheet lost a bunch of landing requests, please refer to http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ for authoritative silo statuses and re-add your request to the spreadsheet if it's missing
<davmor2> ogra_, rsalveti: so leaving everything on default everything just works moving from 77-79 I'm now going to change the ringtone and seed what happens then
<ogra_> davmor2, that sounds less serious though
<davmor2> ogra_: remarkable less so but it might just be that the system is still basically fresh rather than used :(
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> ricmm, rsalveti, bregma: of course the platform-api silo updates make unity8-desktop-mir session stop working :/
<rsalveti> thought that was tested
<ogra_> is the silo done yet ?
<seb128> no
<seb128> rsalveti, who tested?
<ogra_> i thought there were still rebuilds/changes needed
<ricmm> thats not true, the silo has been tested by me and bregma
<ogra_> due to the gcc issue
<ricmm> unless something else has changed somewhere
<davmor2> ogra_, rsalveti: okay so changing the ringtone in 77 and then upgrading to 79 presents the issue with the ringtone again
<rsalveti> seb128: ricmm and bregma
<seb128> ricmm, hum, maybe it's the current state? are rebuilds still ongoing?
<ogra_> ricmm, you didnt test on a french system :)
<davmor2> brb I need to go say hello to some people
<rsalveti> davmor2: ok, the issue then an issue when retrieving the ringtone file when playing it I'd guess
<rsalveti> as it gets changed by system-settings
<seb128> ricmm, the unity8-mir.log ends on "Ubuntu Platform API: Unable to load selected model. -- Aborting"
<ogra_> now i would like to know if that was broken in 71
<ricmm> seb128: do you have ubuntu-application-api2-desktop installed?
<ogra_> rsalveti, davmor2, i can reproduce it on 71 from the devel channel
<ogra_> sil2100, ^^^
<seb128> ricmm, no
<ricmm> seb128: a proper upgrade should've replaced the old plugin with it
<sil2100> ogra_: the no repeated ringing?
<ricmm> according to our reviewed packaging, no?
<ricmm> it certainly brought it in for me
<ogra_> sil2100, yes, after chaning the ringtone once in system-settings
<seb128> ricmm, I did a partial upgrade because of other things I didn't want to pull in, I guess unity8-desktop-mir-session could use some updated depends?
<ogra_> sil2100, seems 78 and 79 are fine if you dont do that ... and seems it is reproducable in 71
<ogra_> sil2100, so its an older bug we already promoted with
<ricmm> seb128: did you update qtubuntu-desktop?
<sil2100> NOTAREGRESSION
<sil2100> Ship it
<sil2100> ;D
<ogra_> seb128, ricmm why dont you use the tools that only pull the ppa packages ?
<ricmm> https://code.launchpad.net/~ricmm/qtubuntu/platform-api-v2/+merge/220722
<ricmm> qtubuntu-desktop brings in the correct depedency
<ricmm> so what happened on your system is that you probably did not upgrade qtubuntu-desktop, it is also a part of the ppa
<ogra_> from the phablet-tools-citrain package
<ricmm> ogra_: we like to live on the edge
<ogra_> but you test crap is you use apt
<ogra_> s/is/if/
<ricmm> depends on how much attention you put to the upgrade list
<ogra_> since it will mix up with archive packages/dependencies
<ogra_> afaik the tools pull the debs and dpkg -i them
<ricmm> as I just said, depends on how much attention to pay to the upgrade list
<ogra_> so that you cant taint your install
<ogra_> sure
<seb128> ricmm, yeah, I didn't, ... did now, that resolved that error but I still get nothing to render our of the hardware cursor
<rsalveti> ogra_: davmor2: alright, not my fault :P
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> definitely older than 71
<ogra_> so we still can blame asac ... we just dont know for what since it is so long ago already :)
<ricmm> seb128: do you have an error in the log?
<asac> i take all the blame
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> how did i knwo you would say that :)
<asac> i will deflect it to some engineer that caused it though in the end :P
<asac> so dont blame me for your own stuff :P
<ogra_> pfft
<asac> lol
<ogra_> :)
<ricmm> seb128: trying locally
<seb128> ricmm, let me do a proper reboot to be sure, I had cases where Mir was in weird state until I powered off the machine
<ricmm> rsalveti: silo updated for 4.8 seems to be working all fine on the tablet
<ogra_> asac, so looks like we can after all promote the alarm fixes
<ricmm> some manual + unity8 APs all passed
<ricmm> rsalveti: do you want to take a look yourself?
<rsalveti> ricmm: I can give it a shot
<ricmm> that'd be great, thanks
<rsalveti> but I'd guess you're ready to land it, right?
<ricmm> if I can't repro seb's breakage, yes
<seb128> ricmm, don't block the landing on desktop, it's not like it was usable/anyone relied on it yet
<seb128> we can fix bugs with another landing
<seb128> but we need to start getting it stable this cycle ;-)
<sil2100> ogra_, davmor2: so in the end it got confirmed that this only happens once the ringtone gets changed at least once?
<seb128> ricmm, the log is
<seb128> "()
<seb128> libEL: warning: unsupported platform (null)
<ricmm> ???
<asac> ogra_: so ringtone works?
<ogra_> sil2100, right and i can reproduce it on 71
<seb128> WARNING: Application was not created in the main() thread.
<seb128> libEL: warning: unsupported platform (null)
<seb128> "
<ricmm> about to test anyways one sec
<ricmm> you dont get more output?
<ogra_> asac, no, but it is already broken on former promoted images
<seb128> k
<seb128> ricmm, no
<asac> ok
<asac> didnt get worse?
<sil2100> asac: no :)
<asac> oki
<sil2100> Let's add a testcase for this, document the issue and promote
<ogra_> asac, if you change it manually in the settings it will never repeat but only play once on incoming calls
<asac> seems you guys know how to assess whether this is promote worthy or not
<sil2100> davmor2: is there a bug for this already?
<ogra_> sil2100, i doubt that, since we only found it today
<ogra_> will be hard to trace back when that stated happeneing though
<sil2100> Well, we didn't have a testcase (even manual) for that before, so I wouldn't block promotion on that
<sil2100> The usual thing we should do in such cases is note a test case for this to ensure it's being tested for the future
<sil2100> And try fixing it then
<ogra_> right
<ricmm> seb128: works for me
<ricmm> =/
<ricmm> have you updated things like Mir recently?
<seb128> no
<ricmm> if you havent, thats no good, this platform-api is rebuilt against latest Mir from utopic
<seb128> let me ppa purge that one
<ricmm> if you try to upgrade it explicitly it will try to bring 0.2.0 in
<seb128> well, I was on utopic mostly uptodate
<ricmm> this is just a guess
<seb128> it worked
<seb128> then I opted for the ppa
<seb128> and it stopped working
<ogra_> you want Mir 0.2.0 i guess
<ricmm> you need everything thats in the PPA
<ricmm> and Mir 0.2.0
<ricmm> libmirserver20
<ricmm> you cant test the ppa against a not-up-to-date utopic
<ricmm> for example, yesterday gcc-defaults was 4.9
<ricmm> today is 4.8
<ricmm> tomorrow will probably be 4.9 again
<ricmm> the flux is strong with this one :)
<ricmm> ogra_: are you on up to date utopic?
<ricmm> ogra_: care to give the ppa a try with u8 desktop session?
<ogra_> on any desktop ? nope
<ricmm> ah, nvm then
<ogra_> laptop runs trusty, desktop precise
<davmor2> sil2100: no I will file one now we know the cause
<seb128> ricmm, the only thing which is not uptodate is GTK because I've 3.10-mir rather than 3.12 that landed in utopic
<ogra_> davmor2, so any objections to promoting 79 ?
<seb128> ricmm, but let me dist-upgrade in case that's an issue
<ogra_> popey, ^^^^ same to you
<davmor2> sil2100: also in that case 77 and 79 are as good as each other so you can promote either
<popey> hmm?
<popey> 79 seems good to me
<popey> or at least no worse than previous images
<ogra_> popey, thanks !
<ogra_> sil2100, promoting then ...
<popey> I have now switched my daily driver to -proposed
<sil2100> davmor2: we could promote both, but not sure if that makes sense ;) #79 would be good in overall
 * ogra_ tries to find a spare terminal
<davmor2> sil2100: go with 79
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah, only 79
<davmor2> now then to file a bug and then start testing silo 020 for kgunn
<ricmm> bregma: hey, are you around?
<seb128> ricmm, ok, it started working after another power down cycle, go figure
<bregma> ricmm, yep
<seb128> ricmm, sorry for the noise :/
<ricmm> no problem
<seb128> I think the video might have been in a weird state
<ricmm> bregma: nvm wanted a second opinion on seb's non starting u8
<ricmm> but it seems to work now
<ogra_> french ... as i said :)
<ricmm> rsalveti: on your plate bro, publishedededed it
<seb128> yeah, after a forced power down
<ogra_> go go go °
<ogra_> !
<rsalveti> ricmm: cool, rebooting, will do a quick test and will happrovelandship
<ricmm> happrovelandshipdone
<ricmm> seb128: ready to sponsor NEWs ?
<seb128> ricmm, yes
<ricmm> awesome
<sil2100> ricmm, rsalveti: do I hear correctly?! New papi v2 almost ready? :)
<rsalveti> almost
<ogra_> sil2100, nah ...
<ogra_> :P
<ricmm> I wouldnt put my money on it
<ricmm> lol
 * sil2100 trusts that all things were checked and no surprises will happen
<ogra_> god
 * ogra_ upgraded to 79 ... 
<ogra_> and immediately got a notification for the phonedations standup !
<ogra_> but i see no apps
<ricmm> sil2100: dont put that kind of pressure on us
<sil2100> hah!
<ogra_> sil2100, my click scope is completely empty in 79
<ogra_> davmor2, ^^^
<sil2100> uh!
<ogra_> all others are fine
<ogra_> doesnt even have local apps listed
<asac> anything came up or did we promote?
<ogra_> oh, btw
<davmor2> ogra_: I see apps in the apps scope
<ogra_> === IMAGE 79 Promoted ===
<sil2100> o/
<ogra_> davmor2, well, i dont :P
<sil2100> Yay
<asac> ogra_: err... i didnt get a notifaction yet :)
<davmor2> ogra_: open search and look for an app
<ogra_> sil2100, davmor2, searching once helped
<ogra_> still not so great
<ogra_> asac, try harder ... i did :)
<sil2100> NOTABUG, just ship it and stop finding problems!
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> the new statup animation looks weird with webapps
<ogra_> very flashy
<davmor2> sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1329351
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1329351 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "System Settings changing the ringtone means the ringer only rings once" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> davmor2, popey, do you guys get an app startup animations if there is already an app open ? i only get a black screen
<ogra_> only the first app seems to trigger the actual animation
<davmor2> .
<davmor2> ogra_: how do you mean?
<ogra_> the rotating triangle of dots
<ogra_> i just started 4 webapps ... only the first one got me an animation
<ogra_> the subsequent three just gave a black screen
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah possibly because the browser is already open maybe?
<ogra_> well, bug anyway :)
<ogra_> but yeah, indeed there are other webapp-container apps running
<davmor2> ogra_: so I just did facebook and gmail and got the animation on both
 * ogra_ blames dbarth :P
<ogra_> weird
<davmor2> and again for twitter
<rsalveti> ricmm: seems fine, will publish it
<davmor2> and again for amazon
<ogra_> i started with G+. then golem.de, heise.de and n-tv.de
<elopio> ping Ursinha: I think that jenkins is not running the filemanager autopilot tests.
<elopio> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-filemanager-app-utopic-amd64-ci/51/?
<elopio> can you help me finding out why?
<ogra_> only G+ got me the animation
<Ursinha> elopio: let me have a look
<davmor2> I wonder if it is installed apps verses default I was only trying default apps I haven't set the phone up yet
<ogra_> davmor2, and i can reproduce it with only G+ and golem.de ... the second app doesnt get the animation
<davmor2> ogra_: now try gmail and twitter
<ogra_> if gmail ever starts
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah, works for them
<davmor2> ogra_: so I wonder if the way the installed ones are called differently to the default ones
<ogra_> no, thats not the pattern it seems
<ogra_> others work fine too
<ogra_> oh !
<ogra_> i have all apps in my launcher
<ogra_> and strted them from there
 * ogra_ tries from the app scope
<sil2100> robru: no worries, my pings were about the spreadsheet ;)
<sil2100> robru: like, did you use the backups or not, since this shouldn't result in us loosing anything
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah, starting the apps from the launcher is the issue here
<davmor2> ogra_: okay so that is where your bug lies let me see if I can reproduce it
<ricmm> rsalveti: awesome, thanks
 * ogra_ removes all apps he added manually from the launcher
<ogra_> crap
<ogra_> now my session died
<davmor2> ogra_: ouch so open app 1 from the launcher, while it has the animation page is running open a second app from the launcher
<sil2100> davmor2: thanks for the bug!
<ogra_> davmor2, lovely
<ogra_> looks like the launcher still needs some love
<ogra_> ugh
<seb128> you people stop opening bugs against settings
<ogra_> and session crashed again
<ogra_> damned
<seb128> the settings only write a gsettings key for the ringtone
<ogra_> thats not really stable
<davmor2> ogra_: pleasure
<seb128> how can that bug be a settings one?
<robru> sil2100, no i didn't use the backup, wasn't sure how to restore it
 * ogra_ reboots ... thats why to crashy 
<davmor2> seb128: feel free to move it it's just the thing I interact with to make the change
<sil2100> robru: I would only use it as a manual helper to restore the missing items
<seb128> seems like Laney beat me to that
<seb128> davmor2, can you reply to his comment?
<seb128> so we can reassign to the service
<dbarth> ogra_: is that a webapp issue that lack of animation
<dbarth> (having a hard time catching up with the latest and greatest)
<asac> now i cannot set the alarm
<asac> clock app is broken?
<ogra_> dbarth, well, i only have it in webapps ... but apparently only for some that i place in the launcher and start from there
<asac> i edit the alarm, but then i can only change the hour
<asac> no way to change the minute
<ogra_> sigh
<ogra_> crached again
<dbarth> that may be an api we're not calling yet
<ogra_> i cant use my phone for more than ten minutes in a row
<dbarth> but which qml apps call bydefault
<sil2100> uh
<ogra_> dbarth, i doubt its your fault
<ogra_> dbarth, it works fine if i start the apps from the apps scope ... it doesnt when i start from the launcher
<ogra_> but its only webapps that behave like this though
<dbarth> ok
<dbarth> file a bug if it gets confirmed it's a webapp only thing
<sil2100> rsalveti: yeah, so the publishing fails because the build job basically didn't succeed
<sil2100> rsalveti: as there are some archs that failed I guess?
<davmor2> seb128: done and moved
<rsalveti> sil2100: weŕ e on it already
<rsalveti> we're
<seb128> davmor2, thanks
<Ursinha> elopio: so, the tests are being run in another job: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-filemanager-app-ci/ -> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/
<elopio> Ursinha: ah, I see them now. Thanks.
<Ursinha> elopio: no problem. Sorry taking a few to reply, I'm yet figuring out the jenkins labyrinth
<elopio> Ursinha: don't worry, it's the same to me :)
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #71 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: Spreadsheet lost a bunch of landing requests, please refer to http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ for authoritative silo statuses and re-add your request to the spreadsheet if it's missing
<ogra_> hmpf ... stopping a notification still plays the tune to the end
<ogra_> thats annoying
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | CI Train Status: #71 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: Spreadsheet lost a bunch of landing requests, please refer to http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ for authoritative silo statuses and re-add your request to the spreadsheet if it's missing
<rsalveti> ogra_: something is broken in there
<rsalveti> might just be the notification itself
<ogra_> well, at least it doesnt go on looping it :)
<davmor2> ogra_: I blame rsalveti bound to be his fault ;)
<ogra_> but yeah, the tone is very long for a simple notification
<dbarth> sil2100: still around? i had to change the branch in silo 014 (to fix the conflict), could you reconf. the silo please?
<sil2100> dbarth: still here, reconfiguring :)
 * sil2100 stays around late now usually, even more during UOS
<dbarth> ah cool, thx
<robru> SRUs! bregma you got silo 10, seb128 you got silo 3
<seb128> robru, thanks
<robru> seb128, you're welcome!
<robru> ricmm, yeah, it was 2AM when you pinged me ;-) Still need my help?
<ricmm> robru: nop :) thank you
<robru> ricmm, you're welcome!
 * sil2100 didn't assign the SRU ones because SRUs are bad silos
<sil2100> They tend to linger for ages ;)
<robru> sil2100, yeah, I know, but they have to happen sooner or later.
<sil2100> SRUs are soo last year
 * seb128 slaps sil2100
<sil2100> :<
<sil2100> ;)
<seb128> sil2100, we got the hud and unity-settings-daemon reviewed/approved and I M&C my silo when that happened
<seb128> so we can get a few new SRU in exchange ;-)
<sil2100> Indeed ;) I was also happy seeing hud in -proposed finally, since it's been a while!
<ogra_> "a few" ...
<seb128> ogra_, a bunch of you prefer?
<seb128> don't start nitpicking !
<ogra_> trading one for "a few" ... :P
<ogra_> doesnt sound like a good deal
<robru> ricmm, wow congrats on publishing 7!
<robru> see we have a new free silo right away here ;-)
<ogra_> oh, did it happen ?
<ogra_> yay
<seb128> nice
<rsalveti> seb128: sil2100: ogra_: ricmm: plat v2 just landed
<robru> rsalveti pulled the trigger
<seb128> \o/
<rsalveti> just need to new the packages
<seb128> rsalveti, well done sir
<sil2100> rsalveti: \o/
<ogra_> hooray \o/
<seb128> rsalveti, I'm on it
<sil2100> Woohooo!
 * ogra_ dances
<rsalveti> now we see the world explode while I watch the initial world cup game
<rsalveti> :P
<seb128> lol
<ogra_> rsalveti, i wont watch the image while doing that :P
<ogra_> work is to distracting
<sil2100> rsalveti: ;) I trust in you and ricmm! *puts more pressure on both landers*
<robru> hah, well we can promote 79 right? no need for traincon when p-api v2 explodes
<sil2100> robru: it's promoted already
<seb128> sil2100, does it mean we can get a silo for l18?
<ogra_> robru, you are so behind over there in canada
<ogra_> robru, 79b was promoted ;)
<ogra_> -b
<robru> hey I just woke up ;-)
<robru> and there was no meeting this morning to tell me anything!
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> seb128: I already see a silo for this one - just be sure to rebuild once papi v2 lands in the archive
 * sil2100 is in the middle of writing the e-mail
<sil2100> Since there was a lot distractions today
<ogra_> yeah
<robru> seb128, line 18 has a silo, did you mean a different line?
<robru> seb128, (line numbers aren't permanent)
<ogra_> but we found a lot of new wonderful bugs :)
<seb128> robru, oh, so it has ... no I though it didn't, because unity8-desktop-session was in the platform-api landing and there is a comment saying "locked by"
<ricmm> is the NEW'ing process long?
<seb128> I guess it needs a rebuild, once the changes are merged back in trunk
<seb128> ricmm, no
<robru> seb128, yep, needs a rebuild
<robru> brb guys, gotta eat breakfast during UOS lunch break
<seb128> but after than the other changes are in trunk, right?
<robru> seb128, yeah
<seb128> k, makes sense, thanks
<popey> gah, phone red hot. can't adb shell in, can't do anything, had to hard reboot
<mdeslaur> pocket warmer mode
<sil2100> popey: on the promoted image?
<popey> yes
<sil2100> popey: do you know what happened?
<popey> well no.
<ogra_> blame the greeter ... and low ram conditions
<sil2100> Did you do anything specific? Let's hope this will stop happening after the greeter revert
<ogra_> might have started swapping ...
<popey> i expect so
<popey> i had ~3 or 4 apps open
<ogra_> i had two session crashes right after OTA
<ogra_> but since then it is stable with 4 webapps constantly open
<popey> it also seems to think the battery is dead
<popey> yet it's been on charge most of the day, it's drawing 0.5A
<popey> maybe going red hot sapped the battery a lot
<popey> hah, battery gauge has gone from dead (0:00) to (0:01) to (unknown) ☻
<popey> sil2100: I had calendar and i think bbc news webapp open
<popey> oh and dialer and messaging app too
<sil2100> mandel: ah! Aaaand it seems because of all this work I forgot double-checking the symbols in your leak-symbols branch
<sil2100> mandel: can I get to you with that tomorrow?
<charles> rsalveti, ogra_, looks like I picked the wrong morning to be gone
<charles> looking at scrollback now, did the alarm issue get resolved and if so, how?
<robru> boiko, you got silo 1, but just be advised that your telephony-service conflicts with the almost-but-not-quite-landed silo 7, so you'll need to rebuild after that one gets merged
<boiko> robru: ok, let me see what's in silo 7
<boiko> robru: ah, the platformv2, ok
<robru> yeah
<boiko> robru: is that getting close to land?
<robru> boiko, yeah, it's published already, just migrating through -proposed right now. will probably be ready in a couple hours assuming all goes well
<robru> actually it already says Valid Candidate, might be ready sooner
<boiko> robru: that's fine, I will take care of that after the game then :D
<robru> boiko, great ;-)
 * ricmm back
<ricmm> seb128: hi seb, did you manage to take a look at the new ?
<robru> ricmm, I think he did, silo status shows everything is in -proposed (if he hadn't it should say NEW queue). also proposed_excuses says everything is valid, so it should land in distro very shortly
<ricmm> robru: super-awesome
<ricmm> wasnt too sure what the steps for new through CI were, thanks for clarifying
<ricmm> and yea, I did see it as valid in the excuses
<ricmm> so I guess it will migrate on its own
<ricmm> DONE
<sil2100> o/
<robru> ricmm, haha, yup!
<robru> now we just need to ram qt 5.3 through... ;-)
<ricmm> qt 5.3 is not that terrible
<ricmm> only like 20 bugs
<ricmm> ;)
<robru> hehe
<sil2100> robru: that later ;)
<sil2100> robru: first the greeter revert!
<robru> sil2100, yeah, greeter revert is important, but it's only 2 MPs. the qt5.3 silo is *huge*, it just boggles...
<davmor2> ricmm: man that less than platform-api land it now ;)
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: robru | CI Train Status: #79 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: -
<ricmm> davmor2: technically platform-api didnt have bugs, maybe like 2, fixed 2 weeks ago
<ricmm> this was more the work of dark forces
 * charles crosses himself
<ogra_> with roller skates on a surface full of pebbles :)
<ogra_> (everything underneath you moving in all directions all the time)
<jdstrand> I tried upgrading to 79. it said it downloaded and then I click 'Install and Restart'. it then restarted but it still shows as 71
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, I have seen that in the past but it was like sun spots
<pmcgowan> usually doing it again worked
<jdstrand> I tried. same things
<jdstrand> thing
<pmcgowan> hmm
<jdstrand> when I retry, it finds the previous download and just prompts to Install and Restart
<pmcgowan> thats different then, not good
<jdstrand> oh, guess third time is the charm
<jdstrand> I see the swirling logo this time
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, did you enter the update page the same way each time?
<pmcgowan> I have seen different behavior with the two ways in
<jdstrand> yes. system-settings, then at the top it said I had updates. tapped it
<pmcgowan> ok
<pmcgowan> no idea
<pmcgowan> racey, we need diego back on the case
<seb128> ricmm, rsalveti: so, britney seems unhappy with the platform-api transition, did anyone look at why yet?
<ricmm> seb128: where to see the error?
<seb128> ricmm, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt
<rsalveti> let me look
<seb128>     * i386: edubuntu-desktop, indicator-datetime, qthybris, qtubuntu-android, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop-next, ubuntu-touch, unity-control-center, unity-control-center-signon, unity-control-center-signon-autopilot, webaccounts-chromium-extension, webaccounts-extension-common, xul-ext-webaccounts
<seb128> so it's claiming those are made uninstallable by the update
 * seb128 fires pbuilder to test
<seb128> indicator-datetime qthybris xul-ext-webaccounts looks like potential "bottom" ones
<seb128> things like unity-control-center are going to be fallout of the indicator
<ricmm> qtubuntu-android being uninstallable?
<ricmm> I dont see a reason for that, unless it being unable to find ubuntu-application-api2-touch
<seb128> ricmm, hum, I wonder if it tries to co-install ubuntu-desktop-next and qtubuntu-android
<seb128> those conflicts
<ricmm> whats ubuntu-desktop-next?
<seb128> because the first tries to pull in qtubuntu-desktop which conflicts with qtubuntu-android
<seb128> ricmm, the unity8-desktop-mir session
<seb128> I might be reading that wrong though
<seb128> that page is difficult to parse :/
<ricmm> its tough yea
<ricmm> rsalveti: are you really looking at it? considering its T-25min
<seb128> trying: indicator-location
<seb128> skipped: indicator-location (0 <- 353)
<seb128>     got: 34+0: i-34
<seb128>     * i386: indicator-location, ubuntu-desktop-next, ubuntu-touch
<seb128> but that's earlier in the pag
<seb128> having cjwatson or stgraber or Laney or infinity around would help, they know how to parse that better
 * seb128 tries to poke around in pbuilder by installing things listed as non installable
<ricmm> perhaps stgraber
<rsalveti> yeah, easier to try with pbuilder
<seb128> well, I sort of pinged the people who I though could help there
<ricmm> well if you do try to install both it will complain
<ricmm> but I dont see why it would block on installing both?
<ricmm> those package relationships havent changed
<seb128> yeah, I guess it's not the issue
<ricmm> indicator-location installs with either of them
<ricmm> so not sure what that paste before meant :(
<ricmm> need a parser, lets just wait for that
<seb128> yeah, the first entries are partial set tries
<seb128> the bottom one has
<seb128> leading: platform-api,unity-mir,location-service,powerd,indicator-location,qtubuntu,qtubuntu-camera,telephony-service,qtubuntu-sensors
<seb128> which means those are tried together
<seb128> but they lead to the
<seb128>     * i386: edubuntu-desktop, indicator-datetime, qthybris, qtubuntu-android, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop-next, ubuntu-touch, unity-control-center, unity-control-center-signon, unity-control-center-signon-autopilot, webaccounts-chromium-extension, webaccounts-extension-common, xul-ext-webaccounts
<seb128> which means somewhat britney thinks the update is going to make those binaries not installable
<ricmm> individually?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> slangasek is done doing his wrapup summary, he might be able to help us ;-)
<ricmm> :)
<boiko> robru: so, what happens with silo 7 now that libdbusmenu is in the unapproved queue?
<boiko> robru: regarding silo 1 (which has a telephony-service change)
<robru> boiko, well you can build telephony-service now but you will have to rebuild it later once silo 7 finishes landing
<boiko> robru: ok, I think I'll do that
<slangasek> seb128, robru: yo; what's the question?
<seb128> slangasek, we need help reading/debugging http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt
<robru> slangasek, what he said
<slangasek> seb128: which package are we trying to get in?
<seb128> slangasek, the platform-api transition
<seb128> Trying easy from autohinter: platform-api/2.0.0+14.10.20140612-0ubuntu1 unity-mir/0.4+14.10.20140612-0ubuntu1 location-service/0.0.3+14.10.20140612-0ubuntu1 powerd/0.15+14.10.20140612-0ubuntu1 indicator-location/13.10.0+14.10.20140612-0ubuntu1 qtubuntu/0.54+14.10.20140612-0ubuntu1 qtubuntu-camera/0.3.3+14.10.20140612-0ubuntu1 telephony-service/0.1+14.10.20140612.1-0ubuntu1 qtubuntu-sensors/0.6+14.10.20140612-0ubuntu1
<seb128> ups
<seb128> slangasek, ^
<slangasek> ok, looking
<seb128> slangasek, I've been trying to co-install things in pbuilder but it works
 * sil2100 waves
<seb128> trying to install qtubuntu-android an qtubuntu-desktop doesn't work, but I don't see why britney would try those together
<ricmm> across all packages the only dep change is that qtubuntu-desktop depends on ubuntu-application-api2-desktop
<ricmm> and the opposite for -android
<ricmm> seb128: slangasek ^
<ricmm> but I still dont see why that would cause further issues
<slangasek> we may have to unpick these one at a time
<slangasek> indicator-datetime is very strange - did something add a conflict on it?
<ricmm> nop
<ricmm> I need to feed some people here... but I'll check as soon as I can
<seb128> slangasek, the log has, a bit earlier
<seb128> trying: indicator-location
<seb128> skipped: indicator-location (0 <- 353)
<seb128>     got: 34+0: i-34
<seb128>     * i386: indicator-location, ubuntu-desktop-next, ubuntu-touch
<seb128> but I guess a subset is not useful information?
<seb128> slangasek, hum, indicator-datetime depends on libubuntu-platform-hardware-api1 though
<seb128> but that transition has changed soname to libubuntu-platform-hardware-api2
<cjwatson> no point looking at earlier entries - use the first one from the autohinter, ignore earlier
<seb128> # apt-get install indicator-datetime libubuntu-platform-hardware-api1-
<seb128>  indicator-datetime : Depends: libubuntu-platform-hardware-api1 (>= 1.2.0+14.10.20140522.1) but it is not going to be installed
<seb128>  
<seb128> needs rebuild for the new soname?
<cjwatson> britney assumes that NBS from the updates e removed
<cjwatson> sothat sounds plausible
<cjwatson> apologies for typing, using phone
<slangasek> oh indeed, I was looking at showsrc by mistake
<seb128> cjwatson, slangasek: so I try a no-change rebuild of indicator-datetime to pick the new libubuntu-platform-hardware-api soname?
<slangasek> yeah, indicator-datetime needs a no-change rebuild
 * seb128 tries
<seb128> cjwatson, slangasek: thanks
<seb128> ricmm, rsalveti, tedg: uploaded an indicator-datetime no change rebuild, I think that depends got introduced with the landing ted did yesterday, so it was missing for the silo
<slangasek> however, I don't see why qtubuntu-android is uninstallable here
<tedg> seb128, Oh, okay. Is it really no change?
<tedg> seb128, I thought we'd have to change a build dep ,no?
<slangasek> ah, qtubuntu-android is libubuntu-application-api1 -> libubuntu-application-api2
<seb128> tedg, they did dummy transitionnal packages
<slangasek> so does qtubuntu-android also need a no-change rebuild?
<tedg> seb128, Ah, I see, but we should change it for real in the next silo for datetime then.
<tedg> charles, FYI ^ next time we open up datetime.
<seb128> tedg, yes, I just went for the trivial option to unblock that migration
<charles> ack
<seb128> slangasek, weird, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/qtubuntu/0.54+14.10.20140612-0ubuntu1 ... it was in the silo
<slangasek> which were the dummy transitional packages?
<slangasek> seb128: ah, but perhaps it's being held back
<slangasek> seb128: oh; no, somebody changed the package to now build only on armhf
<cjwatson> qtubuntu-android comes from qtubuntu-gles on i386/amd64
<cjwatson> and I don't see qtubuntu-gles in that autohinter list
<slangasek> ah
<seb128> those archs should use qtubuntu-desktop now I guess
<cjwatson> nor anywhere in -proposed
<slangasek> no, qtubuntu-android still needs to exist on x86
<seb128> hum, right
<slangasek> e.g. for the emulator
<slangasek> but maybe the source package was missed in the silo because it's x86-only
<seb128> likely, people to check on the archs they use
<slangasek> anyway, that probably needs a trivial update
<seb128> let me try
<cjwatson> qtubuntu-android/i386 depends: libubuntu-application-api1
<seb128> I'm in a x86 pbuilder
<cjwatson> so needs a no-change rebuild
<seb128> cjwatson, thanks
<cjwatson> pbuilder won't show this because it doesn't filter out NBS from things in -proposed
<seb128> cjwatson, well, I was speaking about trying a rebuild
<cjwatson> unfortunately that sort of thing needs manual analysis or a transition tracker
<cjwatson> oh sure
<cjwatson> unity-control-center etc. is something else though
<seb128> they are indicator-datetime rdepends
<cjwatson> oh, that's indicator-datetime
<cjwatson> right
<cjwatson> so aye, indicator-datetime + qtubuntu-gles should do it
<seb128> ricmm, rsalveti: qtubuntu has code/packaging changes, do those need to be copied to qtubuntu-gles?
<seb128> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/177500145/qtubuntu_0.54%2B14.10.20140526.1-0ubuntu1_0.54%2B14.10.20140612-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<robru> seb128, yes, I believe so, -gles needs to be kept in sync
<seb128> yeah, no change rebuild fails to build
<seb128> but I need to go for a bit...
<robru> seb128, wait
<seb128> if somebody want to work at that, please do, otherwise I'm going to look at it later
<robru> seb128, should I apply that diff to -gles and upload to the silo? or somewhere else?
<seb128> robru, ideally to utopic
<robru> seb128, right, but I don't have upload rights :-P
<seb128> no need of a silo there
<seb128> right, but I'm sure you can find people who have to sponsor it for you
<seb128> like rsalveti or slangasek
<robru> seb128, alright, I'll do it in a sec then.
<seb128> bbl
<slangasek> yeah, AFAIK the silo doesn't help since that only tests on armhf anyway
<robru> slangasek, hey if I make this diff will you be around to sponsor it shortly?
<slangasek> robru: yes
<robru> cool, th
<robru> thx
<robru> ugh, gotta update my pbuilder
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #79 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: -
<robru> slangasek, alright, got this diff, confirmed it builds in pbuilder. what's the best way to do this? put it in my ppa?
<robru> i think putting it in the silo would be best, then all the pieces are in one place
<slangasek> robru: an MP on the UDD branch?
<robru> ahhh UDD... ok
<cjwatson> the silo doesn't really gain us anything here; package that doesn't do anything on armhf anyway, plus the packages are already migrating to the primary archive
<cjwatson> just extra overhead+time
 * slangasek nods
<robru> just that it's easy for me to upload things there, that's all.
<slangasek> well, if you intend to upload it to the silo and publish from there without a sponsor, that's one thing :)
<robru> slangasek, no i was expecting you to pocket copy it from there
<slangasek> but if you're looking for a sponsor, an MP and a sponsored upload direct to the archive is better
<robru> ugh.... how do I push a UDD branch?
<robru> $ bzr push lp:~/ubuntu/qtubuntu-gles/platform-api-v2-sync
<robru> bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "lp:~/ubuntu/qtubuntu-gles/platform-api-v2-sync": No such distribution series qtubuntu-gles.
<robru> $ bzr push lp:~/qtubuntu-gles/platform-api-v2-sync
<robru> bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "~robru/qtubuntu-gles/platform-api-v2-sync/": : Project 'qtubuntu-gles' does not exist.
<cjwatson> lp:~/ubuntu/utopic/qtubuntu-gles/platform-api-v2-sync
<robru> ah
<robru> ok
<robru> slangasek, https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/ubuntu/utopic/qtubuntu-gles/platform-api-v2-sync/+merge/222998 if you please
<slangasek> robru: ok, will be a couple of minutes
<robru> slangasek, no worries, I have a meeting shortly
<robru> cjwatson, was this the only bit? if I understood correctly indicator-location got away with a no change rebuild?
<robru> datetime rather
<slangasek> robru: those were the only bits we saw, yes
<robru> slangasek, right but, do I need to do an MP for datetime as well, or was that one taken care of already?
<slangasek> I thought someone did the no-change upload for that already
<slangasek> you can probably check current update_output to see
<robru> it's still listed in the platform-api stanza
<slangasek> alright, I'll have a closer look once I'm done with this review
<slangasek> robru: diff looks good, source doesn't want to build because there's no orig.tar.gz for this upstream version; did you prepare one?
<robru> slangasek, sure didn't.
<robru> maybe my version should have been 0ubuntu2 or something
<slangasek> I wonder if the tarball should be identical to the qtubuntu one
<robru> slangasek, no, i don't think so, but it should be identical to the previous version
<slangasek> robru: actually, I think the tarballs *should* be identical
<slangasek> (and if I use it, I get zero upstream diff)
<robru> slangasek, well, maybe check that before steamrolling over rsalveti's work
<robru> oh ok
<slangasek> robru: uploaded
<robru> slangasek, thanks!
<cjwatson> robru: I didn't do a mechanical analysis so I might have made a mistake, but yeah it looked like everything
<cjwatson> indicator-datetime has an hour-old upload in the release pocket, which is pretty suspicious
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/armhf/indicator-datetime/13.10.0+14.10.20140611-0ubuntu2 doesn't seem to actually use the new ABI
<cjwatson> it has an explicit build-dep on libplatform-hardware-api1-dev
<cjwatson> needs a sourceful change to switch to the new -dev packages
<cjwatson> possibly should be libubuntu-platform-hardware-api-dev instead?  just guessing
<seb128> yeah, it picked libplatform-hardware-api1-dev from the release pocked rather than the proposed version ... is that normal?
<seb128> libplatform-hardware-api1-dev is a dummy transition in the new platform-api version
<cjwatson> huh, no, I may be misunderstanding
<seb128> Get:356 http://ftpmaster.internal/ubuntu/ utopic/main libplatform-hardware-api1-dev i386 1.2.0+14.10.20140605-0ubuntu1 [1980 B]
<cjwatson> I'm pretty puzzled by that build log
<cjwatson> it must not have been able to resolve the build-deps using the newer version ...
<seb128> new binaries in universe I bet
<cjwatson> but it works fine in a simulation here
<seb128> or indicator-datetime is in main
<seb128> so the transitionnal didn't resolve
<cjwatson> oh, yeah
<cjwatson> when I restrict to main the simulation produces the same results
<seb128> that keeps biting use on copies, since things don't get through binNEW
<boiko> robru: so, in the end telephony-service won't build, as platform-api v2 already landed in the archive
 * cjwatson runs "change-override -s utopic-proposed -c main -y libplatform-api-headers libplatform-api1-dev libplatform-hardware-api-headers libplatform-hardware-api1-dev libubuntu-application-api-dev libubuntu-application-api-doc libubuntu-application-api-headers libubuntu-application-api2 libubuntu-platform-hardware-api-dev libubuntu-platform-hardware-api-headers libubuntu-platform-hardware-api2 ubuntu-application-api2-desktop ubuntu-applica
<seb128> we don't get to pick where the binaires land
<cjwatson> seb128: yeah, I have a partially-finished branch to fix that
<cjwatson> https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/launchpad/copies-respect-new/+merge/221529
<boiko> robru: I'll have to wait
<seb128> cjwatson, great
<seb128> cjwatson, so, need another no change rebuild after next publisher run?
<robru> boiko, really?
<cjwatson> the ancestry calculation is buggy there so I need to spend some more time on it
<boiko> robru: seems so, let me get the failure
<cjwatson> seb128: right, check that rmadison reports the binaries in main first
<seb128> right
<boiko> robru: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/177512791/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-armhf.telephony-service_0.1%2B14.10.20140612-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<robru> boiko, oh weird
<robru> that must be related to this whole thing
<robru> boiko, yeah we're working on it. slangasek just uploaded my fix
<boiko> robru: nice! thanks
<rsalveti> robru: slangasek: thanks, was watching the world cup
<rsalveti> brazil won at least :P
<cjwatson> boiko: yeah, (get somebody to) retry that after my overrides change above lands
<cjwatson> should work then
<cjwatson> boiko: no need to reupload, somebody in either ~ci-train-ppa-service or ~launchpad-buildd-admins can retry those builds
<robru> cjwatson, when is that going to land?
<cjwatson> robru: end of next publisher run - I would guesstimate about 20 minutes from now
<boiko> cjwatson: ok ,thanks
<robru> cjwatson, ah great. ok I'll take a late lunch and come back and retry that
 * cjwatson itches for the apt-ftparchive source caching work to be done
<cjwatson> oh, it'll probably be less than that, the most recent proposed-migration run didn't copy anything into release
<cjwatson> which puts it at more like five minutes from now
<robru> cjwatson, ugh, sorry, so what happened with indicator-datetime? does it need another rebuild?
<rsalveti> I'm migrating to plat v2
<cjwatson> robru: will do shortly
<rsalveti> using the right packages, but we should have a transitional packages for the current dependencies
<cjwatson> hm, oh, haha, I think rmadison is lagging behind because the previous proposed-migration run is slow and has locked the mirror
<cjwatson> should be nearly done though ...
<cjwatson> amusing when p-m takes longer than the publisher!
<robru> cjwatson, congrats on making the publisher so fast ;-)
<rsalveti> robru: mind getting a silo for line 41?
<robru> rsalveti, ok, you got 15
<cjwatson> there, have retried telephony-service/armhf
<rsalveti> robru: thanks
<robru> cjwatson, nooooo
<cjwatson> let's see if that actually resolves build-deps now, then we can try indicator-datetime again
<cjwatson> why not?
<robru> cjwatson, it just needs to be rebuilt after the one in proposed lands anyway
<robru> was hoping we'd get this p-api through proposed, merge & clean silo 7, then build telephony-service for boiko
<cjwatson> well, ok, but why's it bad to build it?  it's a cheap canary for whether an indicator-datetime rebuild is worthwhile
<rsalveti> silo 15 has the plat v2 renaming for indicator-datetime as well
<cjwatson> we can afford the armhf builder time
<rsalveti> to use the right packages now
<cjwatson> and you can just not publish it
<robru> cjwatson, not that we can't afford the time, i just thought p-api was coming shortly, somewhat pointless to build it twice in the same horu
<robru> hour
<cjwatson> ok, but I have a point :)
<cjwatson> it's building against the new p-api anyway ...
<cjwatson> or should be
<cjwatson> but the previous builds on other arches may not have done, indeed
<robru> cjwatson, it's building against the new p-api, but it won't include the diff from the telephony-service MP in silo 7, which needs to be merged back into trunk, and then boiko's silo rebuilt
<robru> in fact thats probably why it failed in the first place
<cjwatson> sure, not objecting to you rebuilding it, just saying it's harmless to finish this build first so that we can confirm that build-deps are now installable.
<robru> ok
<cjwatson> no, it failed because of incorrect platform-api overrides
<cjwatson> huh, well, maybe it was both
<cjwatson> ok, whatever, failed again :)
<robru> cjwatson, https://code.launchpad.net/~ricmm/telephony-service/papi-v2/+merge/221322
<cjwatson> anyway, a better simulation looks fine for indicator-datetime
<cjwatson> I'll go ahead and upload a no-change rebuild just as seb128 did
<robru> cjwatson, thanks
<rsalveti> cjwatson: silo 15 has the change that renames to the right packages
<rsalveti> we can just land that instead
<rsalveti> a rebuild will use the transitional packages, will work, but we need to change that anyway
<cjwatson> ok, if you like
<robru> rsalveti, can you land that quickly? all of p-api is waiting for it
<rsalveti> yup
<rsalveti> package is building
<cjwatson> qtubuntu-gles is in the autohinter set now and has improved things
<robru> cjwatson, improved things how? like excuses will explain the situation if it comes up again rather than just saying "valid" and not doing anything?
<cjwatson> robru: no, that's expected, excuses is only the first stage of processing
<robru> bah
<cjwatson> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt shows "Trying easy from autohinter: platform-api/..." and below that lists the remaining uninstallables that result from attempting to promote that set of packages to release
<cjwatson>     * i386: edubuntu-desktop, indicator-datetime, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop-next, ubuntu-touch, unity-control-center, unity-control-center-signon, unity-control-center-signon-autopilot, webaccounts-chromium-extension, webaccounts-extension-common, xul-ext-webaccounts
<cjwatson>     * amd64: edubuntu-desktop, indicator-datetime, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop-next, ubuntu-touch, unity-control-center, unity-control-center-signon, webaccounts-chromium-extension, webaccounts-extension-common, xul-ext-webaccounts
<cjwatson>     * armhf: edubuntu-desktop, indicator-datetime, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop-next, ubuntu-touch, unity-control-center, unity-control-center-signon, webaccounts-chromium-extension, webaccounts-extension-common, xul-ext-webaccounts
<robru> ah, no qtubuntu
<cjwatson> improvement: qtubuntu-android and friends are gone
<cjwatson> indeed
<cjwatson> the rest look like they're all from indicator-datetime
<robru> i guess we'll find out soon!
<cjwatson> update_excuses => package-local tests (well, aside from autopkgtests).  update_output => global (and much slower) installability analysis
<cjwatson> as a rough rule of thumb
<cjwatson> it's a lot easier to read when there aren't half a dozen incomplete enormous intertwined sets all trying to migrate at the same time.  hopefully will be able to make some further inroads into those next week
<rsalveti> robru: package is building in the ppa
<cjwatson> oh, I could probably shift the rtmidi transition at least.
<cjwatson> anyway, must sleep, early start tomorrow.  night
<robru> cjwatson, thanks again, good night@
<rsalveti> robru: hm, the build wasn't able to find the new packages, wonder if it used proposed at all
<rsalveti> robru: yeah, didn't build against proposed
<rsalveti> robru: I'll just upload it directly
<robru> rsalveti, alright
<rsalveti> robru: but we might want to check with silo 15 didn't use proposed
<rsalveti> *why
<robru> rsalveti, yeah that is really strange
<rsalveti> robru: not configured properly
<rsalveti> robru: go to silo 15 -> edit ppa dependencies
<rsalveti> robru: dependencies is just 'default'
<robru> hmm, i wonder if they're all like that
<robru> fixed 15 anyway
<rsalveti> robru: uploaded directly, can you abort silo 15?
<robru> rsalveti, yeah
<robru> rsalveti, thanks
<rsalveti> robru: thanks
<robru> rsalveti, hmmm, none of them have proposed enabled, should I turn that on? not sure why that's set that way
<rsalveti> robru: well, then not sure if that was by design
<robru> yeah, maybe i'll leave that since it's been working fine thus far
<rsalveti> confusing at least as uploads always target proposed
<robru> we can just be aware to enable that when needed
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> robru: built fine, waiting now to be migrated, lets see if it all work as expected :-)
<robru> rsalveti, great ;-)
<robru>  13.10.0+14.10.20140611-0ubuntu3 best version number ever
<rsalveti> robru: should I just erase line 41?
<rsalveti> robru: line 8 can be removed as well
<robru> rsalveti, yeah please, delete row
<rsalveti> done
<cjwatson> I think it's deliberate that silos don't use proposed normally, so that they build against a consistent base.  also think exceptions are ok but we should remember to configure the silo back to normal at the end
<robru> cjwatson, yeah
<rsalveti> robru: indicator-datetime just migrated
<rsalveti> platform-api is also a valid candidate
<robru> rsalveti, yeah, p-api has been a valid candidate for like 4 hours
<rsalveti> right
<robru> rsalveti, rmadison doesn't show indicator-datetime migrated yet
<rsalveti> yeah, lp is in that state that makes it disappear as well
<robru> oh excellent
<robru> well ci train is satisfied that the whole silo 7 migrated, so that's good news
<robru> rmadison should catch up shortly
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> hopefully it should be all good in a few
<robru> at least I can merge the silo so boiko's telephony-service can build on the new trunk
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> guess we can just wait for the cron image as well, should be started in a few hours
<robru> yeah
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-06-13
<robru> huh, output.txt says success, not sure what's taking this migration so long
<veebers> robru: I understand that I don't need to bother you now that we have the train bot right? (he says while bothering him :-) )
<robru> veebers, you got silo 7 ;-)
<veebers> robru: awesome, thanks
<robru> veebers, you're welcome!
<veebers> robru: hmm, going to the landing-007 tab shows a bunch of errors for me. do I need to refresh perhaps?
<robru> veebers, nah, the spreadsheet is just slow. it'll still work if you click build though
<veebers> robru: sweet, will try that :-)
<robru> veebers, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ updates faster and is more accurate about silo statuses
<robru> errrrrr mahhhhh geerrrrrrd platform-api finally landed for real! holy crap congrats ricmm!
<veebers> ah cool cheers
<rsalveti> robru: awesome
<Saviq> davmor2, so what do you think of silo 20? of the two issues found one is fixed (time sync in greeter), the other is an old bug (bug #1325696)
<ubot5> bug 1325696 in Unity 8 "Contact avatar not being displayed in snap decision when phone unlocked" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1325696
<sil2100> ogra_: morning! Packaging ACK required: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-012-2-publish/40/artifact/packaging_changes_mediascanner2_0.101+14.10.20140613-0ubuntu1.diff <- love this one, it has a nice changelog mention of the dep-change and a really well made symbols file o/
<ogra_> sil2100, beautiful ! ACK
<Laney> sil2100: why are you asking for acks for universe stuff?
<ogra_> right ! you are a MOTU now !
<ogra_> dang ... i totally forgot
<sil2100> Oh
<Laney> p0w3r
<sil2100> Laney: well... theoretically I shouldn't, but Didier said that we had to ask 'core-devs' before publishing - so I thought the rule was 'core-devs-only' :) But if I can use my newly gained POWER than YEAH
<Laney> I think you have to ask someone who can upload the package
<Laney> core-dev is probably a shorthand for that
 * sil2100 stands on top of a mountain in an epic pose then
<ogra_> yeah,, since you could actually just upload the package you can as well judge the quality yourself
<sil2100> Right, I was even talking about this with Robert in Malta, but in the end we didn't know what the rules for citrain-uploads are
<sil2100> And it seems it just sticked with me
<ogra_> the same as for the archive
<sil2100> Oh, greeter revert ready for release
<ogra_> lets go then :)
<sil2100> We have an image promoted so I'll just do this one :)
<seb128> you guys like reverts
<ogra_> PAPI v2 didnt show any regressions in the tests
<ogra_> ricmm deserves a medal for that one ... i think it is the first landing of such a size that just went through this cycle
<seb128> ogra_, what about split greeter? ;-)
<ogra_> seb128, lol
<ogra_> right, we had *nearly* no work with that one
<ogra_> woah ...
<ogra_> 8 out of the 10 crashes the flo smoketest has today are indicator-network crashes
<ogra_> randomly throughout the tests
<sil2100> Saviq: I know you're not the lander of the split greeter, but since you're the only related one around a quick info:
<Laney> oh COME ON
<Laney> new u-s-s failures
<sil2100> Saviq: I will have to rebuild unity8 I guess ;/
<ogra_> Laney, well, the TZ one is gone
<sil2100> Saviq: the changelog is b0rken
<ogra_> think positive
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah I saw it was weird
<Laney> i want green
<ogra_> and you got two for one ... who wouldnt want that !
<sil2100> Saviq: CI train got confused
<seb128> Laney, :-(
<Laney> VOTE GREEN
<Saviq> sil2100, will it require testing again?
<ogra_> ++
<seb128> Laney, which one this time?
<sil2100> Saviq: I guess no need for a retest, since I will only change the commit message
<Laney> updates
<ogra_> seb128, update ones
<Laney> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/80:20140613:20140530/8547/ubuntu_system_settings/
<Saviq> sil2100, ok cool
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> nothing changed on updates!
<ogra_> seb128, we got a new platform api
<ogra_> probably some slight fallout ?
<seb128> ogra_, let's revert!
<ogra_> lol
<seb128> ypou people love reverts
<seb128> ;-)
 * ogra_ refers to management :P
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/80.changes
<seb128> btw did anyone figure out the ring only once issue?
<ogra_> not yet i think
 * ogra_ isnt sure how "repeat" is handed to the backend but i can imagine there is just something like a newline char coming out of the gsettings change or some such so that option is dropped or something 
<ogra_> <- wildly speculating
<ogra_> whee, weird harp sounds out of my phone !
<ogra_> and you cant stop it !!!
<seb128> is that the new alarm sound?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> and even if you hit the stop button it plays to the end
<ogra_> that sound is like 5 min long (felt)
<seb128> well at least it's harp being played!
<seb128> not drums
<ogra_> lol
<sil2100> Mirv: an *NO*, no Qt 5.3 landing this week mister!
<sil2100> ;)
<mhr3> uh oh
<mhr3> i really need a silo for 41
<mhr3> sil2100, pls
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, not this week, it's on Monday like you remember! ;)
<Mirv> mhr3: doing
<Mirv> landing-015
<davmor2> sil2100: Monday then for Qt5.3 so it fixes the world then right?
<sil2100> Right!
<sil2100> ;p
<sil2100> Split greeter revert published o/
<sil2100> Uh
<sil2100> Or maybe not
<sil2100> eh... the silo wasn't rebuilt after papi v2 it seems ;/
<ogra_> ouch
 * sil2100 rebuilds ubuntu-touch-session
<mhr3> Mirv, eeeh, sorry, false alarm, giving up 015
<sil2100> Saviq: once it rebuilds, could you take a quick look on if nothing is b0rken?
<sil2100> Saviq: in silo 20
<Saviq> sil2100, I think is already built
<Saviq> sil2100, will check in a few
<sil2100> Saviq: thanks o/
<sil2100> Saviq: well, ubuntu-touch-session is still said to be building
<Saviq> sil2100, +1 on silo 020
<sil2100> Saviq: \o/
<sil2100> Published, yay
<popey> davmor2: on #80 my OSK is confused. It gets upper and lower case round the wrong way. It auto switches caps off at the start of a sentence, and then on for every subsequent letter. So I get "hELLO".
<popey> and if I flip it off then type a letter, it flips back on again
<davmor2> popey: I've seen that trying to add accounts for twitter and facebook but no where else.  What app are you testing on?
<popey> in browser, lastpass webapp
<davmor2> popey: so that might be the same issue then it just always triggers caps I've not seen it recently so didn't bug it let me see if it happens for me too then
<ogra_> popey, hmm, OSK was updated before 80 ... and there was a change related to capitalization i think
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/79.changes ... 79 had the new OSK
<davmor2> ogra_: I think it might get triggered by certain text fields maybe
<popey> it bugged me when i was out and about earlier and wanted to login to twitter
<davmor2> popey: yeah that is where I have seen it before
<ogra_> ah, right, and the capitalization changes were actually the upload before
<alan_g> cihelp this morning I've seen a couple of failures like this: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-android-utopic-i386-build/537/consoleText can you help?
<ogra_> bug 1312329
<ubot5> bug 1312329 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "After clearing name field, first character typed is lower case" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1312329
<popey> ARGH
<alan_g> "tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now"
<popey> GPU lockups on my laptop are doing my head in
<popey> Getting dangerously close to wiping and re-installing entire laptop
<sil2100> The OSK problem might be related to my change
<sil2100> Oh, or Elleo's
 * davmor2 instantly blames sil2100  from now on for all keyboard issues ;)
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #79 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: -
<fginther> alan_g, looking
<fginther> alan_g, found the issue and am fixing
<alan_g> fginther: thanks - let me know when I can restart failed jobs
<fginther> alan_g, you can start now. I took the bad node offline while it's being fixed
<alan_g> fginther: nice
<Saviq> sil2100, is "sil/20140604: locked by 007" still valid for line 17?
<sil2100> Saviq: not anymore :)
<sil2100> At least not by 007
<ogra_> sil2100, how about an image build ?
<ogra_> greeter revert migrated
<sil2100> ogra_: nice - let's do one :)
<sil2100> At least we'll know instantly if something is wrong
<ogra_> triggered ...
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks
<ogra_> bah, where is the bot
<charles> ogra_: I'll take a look at stopping the new alarm sound as soon the snap is dismissed :-)
<ogra_> charles, having some shorter sound (or something configurable) would also be cool
<charles> ogra_, the plan is for there to be a configurable sound via the alarm app
<charles> my guess is that'll come in the redesign that nik90 is implementing for RTM, but that's only my guess
<ogra_> well, i think it should be a system setting ... given that all alarms i get here are from calendar
<ogra_> or both share the same backend or some such ...
<ogra_> +need to
<nik90> ogra_: the new designs provided have a setting to change the alarm sound in the clock app
<ogra_> nik90, right, but that doesnt help me with the calendar
<nik90> ogra_: we will have a dedicated alarm ringtone folder
<nik90> ogra_: why not?
<nik90> ogra_: calendar app can add an event sound option which uses that same folder
<ogra_> does the calendar app use the alarm pages from the clock ?
<nik90> ogra_: atm it doesn't, but they can if they want to.
<ogra_> i think that would make sense
<charles> we should coordinate with them on that
<ogra_> else we'll duplicate a lot of code
<nik90> charles,ogra_: I will coordinate with the calendar app devs about this. But first charles we need the indicator-datetime to support different alarm sounds
<charles> I would hope that calendar-app is going through qt5organizer-eds, but I haven't read the code
<nik90> charles: the last time I checked it was hardcoded
<charles> nik90, agreed, that's some thing I need to fix. It's still hardcoded
<nik90> charles: well the calendar app uses qt5organizer-eds to set the event details. So I am sure they can set the event sound there. But the UI code is something they can borrow from clock after it has landed.
 * ogra_ thinks we should have a system wide default that you can set from the settings and that is the default in both apps ... and then on a per app and per notification basis a way to override that 
<charles> nik90, so when the clock app saves an alarm with a custom sound, will it be stored in EDS as a E_CAL_COMPONENT_ALARM_AUDIO?
<charles> nik90, I can start coding to that RSN s.t. the hardcoded file is only used as a fallback
<charles> let's see... working backwards, the qtorganizer term that translates into that EDS term is QOrganizerItemReminder::TypeAudibleReminder
<nik90> charles: I am guessing the SDK Alarms API translates the stored alarm sound in EDS as a E_CAL_COMPONENT_ALARM_AUDIO. You will have to confirm with zsombi about that.
 * charles looks at ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<nik90> charles: however you are right about using the hardcoded file as a fallback
<charles> confirmed, I think. AlarmsAdapter::organizerEventFromAlarmData()  is using QOrganizerItemAudibleReminders
<charles> nik90, ogra_, added to my TODO: (a) supporting custom sounds and (b) stopping playback as soon as the snap is dismissed
<zsombi> nik90: charles: it's not SDK Alarms doing that, it's EDS backend
<nik90> charles: awesome. Let me know once (a) lands. I can then start looking to land the support in the clock app side
<ogra_> charles, cool
<charles> zsombi, I think we're saying the same thing though, right? ubuntu-ui-toolkit is using qtorganizer's QOrganizerItemAudibleReminders, agreed you don't care what happens below that, but renato's code is converting it into E_CAL_COMPONENT_ALARM_AUDIO
<nik90> ogra_: I will try to bring this to the designer's attention..(system wide default that you can set from the settings and that is the default in both apps ... and then on a per app and per notification basis a way to override that)
<zsombi> charles: yes :) sorry, I'm in a meeting and saw teh text popping up :)
<ogra_> nik90, thanks a lot !
<charles> zsombi, ok :)
<renato> fginther, I think jenkis is blocked again: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/phablet-team-address-book-app-staging-ci/
<Saviq> sil2100, can you reconfigure silo 008 for us please?
<sil2100> Saviq: sure
<sil2100> Saviq: should be reconfigured now
<bregma> you're enhancing my desktop session landing now?
<Saviq> bregma, yes, added the unity8 branch
<Saviq> bregma, and just kicked a rebuild (because unity8-desktop-session from silo 007 landed)
<bregma> Saviq, what does that branch do, and does it require non-desktop testing before it can land?
<Saviq> bregma, that branch just enables the logout button from the session indicator
<Saviq> actually making it exit
<bregma> Saviq, will that not also require changes to session-indicator?
<Saviq> bregma, indeed, missed that one
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | CI Train Status: #79 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: -
<Saviq> sil2100, sorry, can you recon again, forgot to add a indicator-session branch
<sil2100> Ok :)
<bregma> the party never stops
 * bregma dances off into the crowd
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 81 DONE (finished: 20140613 13:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/81.changes ===
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, ^^^
<davmor2> ogra_: was this silo 020
<ogra_> the greeter revert ...
<davmor2> ogra_: yes
<ogra_> right
<sil2100> I curious how it will look test-wise
<davmor2> this should just work too then :D
<sil2100> Ah, darn it, forgot about the smoketesting modification
<ogra_> :)
 * sil2100 prepares a merge
<mterry> fginther, hello!  So my split-revert packages landed, and if you remember, they were experiencing some odd autopilot/qmluitest failures in jenkins CI.  Now that they are merged in, are we seeing any oddities on the autopilot test suites?
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_: nice ok
<sil2100> psivaa-afk: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-test-cases/touch-readd-dispatcher/+merge/223073 <- could you take a look?
<ogra_> sil2100, wasnt that a dependency of unity8-autopilot anyway  ?
<sil2100> ogra_: yes, but we're not installing unity8-autopilot - I mean not at least as part of the test-case
<sil2100> Maybe it's installed for something else, like unlocking the screen?
<ogra_> no, we install it before running any tests
<ogra_> since it ships the unlock script
<ogra_> right
<sil2100> Ok then, so we're safe
<sil2100> I'll leave this merge just in case, but in this case we're cool
<ogra_> we'll see, the smoketests for 81 are already running
<sil2100> elopio, brendand: hi guys! Any luck with filemanager by any chance?
<brendand> sil2100, well we found that the test fixes aren't in yet
<sil2100> Which test fixes?
<brendand> sil2100, filemanager is still not approved to the store for the latest version
<brendand> sil2100, that elopio did earlier this week
<brendand> sil2100, they may not fix all the issues but we should certainly make sure it's updated and re-evaluate after that
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> Ok, good to know! It's rather confusing with click packages indeed
<sil2100> popey: do you know anything about that ^ ?
<brendand> sil2100, i noticed a possible issue but i want to try again when everything is perfectly up to date
<sil2100> brendand: excellent news in overall, thanks!
<brendand> sil2100, well we aren't out of the woods yet, but let's see what happens
<popey> sil2100: "that" specifically?
<sil2100> popey: brendand mentioned that a new filemanager is not yet approved in the store
<popey> ok, i can triggeryes
<popey> bah
<sil2100> So I guess it's pending a review?
<popey> yes
<popey> no
<popey> it's not been submitted to the store. elopio said earlier not to as he has another merge pending
<popey> well, that his don't fix it
<popey> 15:01:56 < elopio> brendand, popey: but, my clean ups don't fix the problems. What we seem to be having are random freezes.
<popey> so no point pushing to store if it aint fixed
<elopio> popey: well, we might get a little prettier traces of the errors.
<sil2100> Ah
<elopio> I need to sync with balloons to see if he found something or at least has better ideas of where to look for.
<popey> happy to push to the store
<popey> but need you guys to give me the nod when you have something you want pushing
<brendand> elopio, just now the tests and the app are out of sync
<brendand> elopio, so i need to roll back to an old version of the tests then
<elopio> brendand: or use phablet-test-run
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-filemanager-dev/ubuntu-filemanager-app/trunk
<popey> store has r193, latest is r203
<brendand> elopio, phablet-test-run is broken because of a bad unity8 version
<brendand> elopio, which appears to have been transient
<brendand> elopio, working now
<brendand> elopio, i still think we should push it if it's test changes. it's not as if we're going to roll them back
<elopio> brendand: yes, I agree to that.
<elopio> brendand: can you look at my pending branch, so we land it too?
<brendand> elopio, ok
<sil2100> mandel: so, I'm looking at your branch now and I see you're not using a symbol map there
<sil2100> mandel: it might be a bit more troublesome maintaining the symbols this way
<mandel> sil2100, what do you mean? the addition of each of the archs pointing to two files, the 32 and the 64?
<cyphermox> sil2100: you can free silo 13
<cyphermox> like, free / nuke, etc.
<sil2100> mandel: not sure if that will be required, I mean something different - without an ld-version script (also called an symbol export map) you're also maintaining STL and Qt symbols in your symbols file
<sil2100> cyphermox: ok
<sil2100> cyphermox: something wrong with that one?
<cyphermox> not really, but I already uploaded the proper version to it before
<mandel> sil2100, oh, I did see some of the qt ones being present, what do you recommend?
<ogra_> sil2100, unity8 passed fine ....
<cyphermox> it's tested and ready to land, but I'll upload directly with the correct version number to the archive
<ogra_> so i guess we dont need your change
<ogra_> dialer seems ot have a new error :(
<sil2100> mandel: so, some projects already use this, let me write a comment on the merge with an example one :)
<mandel> sil2100, great, thx
<sil2100> mandel: it's easy and makes the libraries even better, as we're not leaking everything as it goes (which is the default in C++)
<mandel> sil2100, is the first time I have to deal with this rather than update one
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, geh
<sil2100> ogra_: well, it doesn't look so bad, I saw this failing in the past - not sure if it was really fixed or just went away
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> 81 looks okayish up to now
<ogra_> but it is only half doen yet
<sil2100> cyphermox: ok, so I'm also removing the landing line as well
<cyphermox> thanks
<cyphermox> going to do a new one for urfkill most likely
* retoad changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | CI Train Status: #79 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: -
<elopio> brendand, balloons, sil2100, popey: ok! for the first time I've seen the filemanager going crazy. It just stays on the new opening animation for a long long time.
<balloons> elopio, so it failed to start?
<elopio> balloons: yes. I think it's the new version of white screen.
<balloons> elopio, well.. old version you mean.. that was an issue in the past. a couple different times actually
<balloons> there's old bugs ons
<nik90> charles: hey, I noticed that when an alarm rings, the phone does not turn on and show the welcome screen. Instead I need to do that manually. Do you know what we might need to add that support similar when receiving calls?
<brendand> elopio, me too
<brendand> elopio, at least once for run
<brendand> elopio, that's the issue - just hard to reproduce
<brendand> elopio, strange that the test continues to run while the animation is ongoing
<sil2100> uh
<elopio> brendand: the thing is that we don't have a way to wait for the main view.
<elopio> currently some tests do self.main_view.visible.wait_for(True) on the setUp
<elopio> but that doesn't work, because visible is always True, even while the animation is going.
<charles> nik90,  yeah it's an issue with powerd not watching for the wakeup. There's nothing to be done on our side of the stack, no API even for us to call for that
<elopio> so as far as autopilot can find the components, it will start the test even if they are not really visible on the UI.
<elopio> then the test fails after the first click, because if of course does nothing.
<nik90> charles: do you know who the developer of powerd is?
<brendand> elopio, that's got to be a bug in the application then
<charles> nik90, rsalveti said his team would handle it, though I don't think it's been delegated to a specific dev yet
<ricmm> its not scoped yet but our team will do it
<ricmm> probably mandel
<elopio> brendand: well, in my opinion is a bug in Qt because you can't rely on visible. It says True but it's not actually visible.
* barry changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | CI Train Status: #79 promoted | CI Train Support: US: barry, robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: -
<balloons> elopio, do we know why visible lies anyway? we depend on it, but it's not always set properly
<elopio> but they have documented somewhere that you shouldn't rely on visible.
<elopio> so, we need an alternate way to do it.
<brendand> elopio, the real issue though is that it's failing to start up properly
<elopio> like a month ago or so I was talking about it with kalikiana and he had some ideas of how to wait for things to be actually painted, but we never did anything about it.
<nik90> charles: thnx
<brendand> elopio, the test is failing correctly. maybe with a not clear reason, but it should fail in that situation
<elopio> brendand: well, yes, that's the issue. The app is broken and it sometimes doesn't start.
<elopio> secondary issue is that on autopilot we have no way   to know when the app started.
<charles> mandel, congrats on being volunteered ;)
<elopio> so failures look like random problems on the test, when they are actually apps broken.
<mandel> charles, he, I noticed that.. will do asap, dealing with location-service and udm atm, as soon as I have some time I'll move to powerd, hopefully in 1/2 weeks
<balloons> elopio, I would also saw we don't always know when an app crashes either in autopilot.. those too aren't clear in the log
<balloons> *say
<elopio> balloons: that's because it didn't crash. It just was slow to load.
<renato> fginther, do you still around, jenkins is getting stuck again : http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/phablet-team-address-book-app-staging-ci/
<elopio> or maybe even if we waited 5 minutes, it would never load.
<balloons> elopio, right.. but I'm not sure we do well when apps do crash.. or whitescreen :-)
<elopio> who should be checking that? ubuntu-app-launch ?
<elopio> balloons: I think that autopilot collects every crash it finds.
<elopio> if it's not on the artifacts, it's because the file was never created.
<elopio> or maybe I'm trusting autopilot too much :)
<balloons> elopio, well I use crash loosely.. if something doesn't appear / draw, or it whitescreens (i still don't know what to call that), or something eats all the cpu, etc.. we don't have a great way to tell via the log
<balloons> basically if the app itself fails, which is the case in many of these, we can't easily tell that is the case
<balloons> and sadly I feel we assume too often the test is at fault
<elopio> balloons: yes, you are right.
<elopio> one thing that will help is the screenshot. I asked veebers to raise the priority to that.
<elopio> other thing are the measurements thomi is working on.
<psivaa> sil2100: sorry was away for some time, i see you've taken care of url-dispatcher-tool MP yourself :)
<elopio> we are still left with never knowing when something is painted on the screen.
<sil2100> psivaa: hey! Yeah, it seems to have been unneeded ;)
<popey> fginther: weather app is failing to build in s-jenkins - getting odd infrastructure errors in console log
<psivaa> sil2100: ack :)
<brendand> elopio, do we have any info on what makes the startup animation end?
<brendand> elopio, is the app giving it some signal?
<ogra_> davmor2, popey, is any of you dogfooding 81 already ?
<elopio> brendand: I don't know.
<davmor2> ogra_: I am
<ogra_> cool
<elopio> it should. Whoever wrote this new animation should be able to help us here.
<elopio> Saviq: do you know about that ^ ?
<Saviq> elopio, it's just a timeout
<Saviq> brendand, ↑
<sil2100> davmor2: hi! Are you busyish? :)
<Saviq> brendand, elopio, but that's temporary, we'll soon know when app's drawn its first frame and hide then
<sil2100> davmor2: could you take a quick look if 81 is not badly broken?
<davmor2> sil2100: see above
<elopio> Saviq: how do you know when an app draw it's first frame?
<sil2100> hah!
<sil2100> It seems ogra_ poked first ;)
<brendand> Saviq, in this case we see the animation running for well at least 30 seconds
<ogra_> sil2100, heh :)
<brendand> Saviq, does that sound right?
<Saviq> elopio, right now we don't, but we will once unity8 does the compositing
<elopio> ok, sounds promising.
<brendand> Saviq, and does the animation go away when an application eventually draws itself?
<brendand> (right now)
<popey> sil2100: do you have a fix for the keyboard capitalisation issue?
<Saviq> brendand, it should
<davmor2> popey: I don't see it now at all so I'm wondering if it is a race somewhere
<Saviq> brendand, if you can see it running long after the app started, is a bug, please file one and we'll investigate
<brendand> Saviq, so if the animation remains for as long as 30 seconds we can say the application is for some reason not able to draw itself
<sil2100> popey: no, didn't have time to look into that - I guess my and Elleo's changes combined could have caused something strange
<Saviq> brendand, it didn't start, yes
<Saviq> brendand, I mean if you can *see* the dots
<Saviq> brendand, then the app failed
<brendand> Saviq, yes we see the dots
<Saviq> brendand, 'cause the app is painted on top
<brendand> Saviq, i will file one against the app itself
<sil2100> seb128: so, you want to land line 32 first?
<seb128> sil2100, yes please, it's a trivial fix for the desktop-next iso
<seb128> sil2100, I'm going to land that now, then reconfigure silo 008
<sil2100> Ok, assigning then :)
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<elopio> sil2100: where can I see the commit log for 79 - 81 ?
<balloons> elopio, is this helpful? http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/
<elopio> balloons: yes it is. Thanks.
<sil2100> seb128: hmm, spreadhseet takes ages to update
<Laney> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/81:20140613.1:20140530/8558/ubuntu_system_settings/
<Laney> YEAH!
<ogra_> broken !
<sil2100> Laney: LIES!
<sil2100> I want those testst to be re-run!
<sil2100> ;)
<brendand> sil2100, so here is the primary issue with filemanager: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1329818
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1329818 in Ubuntu File Manager App "File manager occasionally gets stuck at the application startup animation, especially during automated testing" [Undecided,New]
<brendand> sil2100, let's put whatever tags we need / importance to make sure it gets serious attention
<davmor2> ogra_, sil2100: so 81 is pretty good to be fair
<fginther> popey, looking
<ogra_> promotable good ?
<brendand> sil2100, no doubt it's a tricky one
<ogra_> or just so so good
<popey> fginther: thanks
<davmor2> ogra_: no different to 79 or 80 only with indicators working both sides of the greeter :)
<sil2100> brendand: now this bug makes sense to me, at least we know that the 'white screen' problem is the cause now
<ogra_> \o/
<sil2100> brendand: thanks! Let me update the list on the e-mail
<sil2100> davmor2: great news ;)
<ogra_> davmor2, did you put some extra care into dialer ? looks like we have a new test failure there
<sil2100> What a happy Friday 13th!
<ogra_> we're down to 4 crashers !!!
<sil2100> So many good news and good swift landings
<sil2100> Ok, now this is a *really* good Friday 13th
<davmor2> ogra_: works here what is failing?
<ogra_> (of which two are indicator-network, one is system-settings and the other media-hub ... thats really great)
<ogra_> davmor2, test_call_log_item_opens_messaging
<ogra_> try send an SMS from the call log
<davmor2> ogra_: yeap that works just takes it's time
<Laney> no!
<Laney> one is system-image-dbus
<ogra_> ah, timing issue with the test perhaps
<ogra_> Laney, nah ... all your fault :P
<davmor2> ogra_: so felt like 4-5 seconds for it to open, but if the test is set to continue the window opens pretty much instantly it's just black, so if it looks for something or tries to interact with something it will fail
<fginther> popey, fixed the problem with the broken workspace and it's building now
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah
<popey> fginther: thanks
<ogra_> davmor2, as long as it works in real life i dont really care :)
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah works in real life
<ogra_> awesome
<ogra_> sounds liek a good weekend candidate for promotion :)
<sil2100> davmor2: could you check-out #81 from promotion side of things? :)
<sil2100> We're still blocking promotion on filemanager, but..!
<davmor2> sil2100: No :P
 * ogra_ gets meeting coffee
<sil2100> If the filemanager issue gets triaged properly and people assigned for fixing it, I guess we could consider taking the blocker off
 * sil2100 has some nifty tools in the works which he wants to finish off to make managing this easier
<popey> balloons: please upload http://popey.com/~alan/com.ubuntu.weather_1.1.272_all.click to store, it passes tests
<davmor2> ogra_, popey: on 81 hit the apps header and switch it to something else
<davmor2> nevermind it's the old if you drag down it breaks it
<balloons> popey, done
<popey> thanks balloons
<popey> published
<davmor2> sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1329834
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1329834 in Ubuntu File Manager App "When music is selected it nolonger opens in music app" [Undecided,New]
 * popey starts running filemanager tests with current filemanager in #81 to compare against
<sil2100> popey, davmor2: if it's not a regression then I won't even include it in the e-mail I guess ;)
<popey> +1
<sil2100> popey: thanks!
<davmor2> +1
 * popey lights the bbq
<davmor2> popey: that's a sure fire way to reduce the length of you hair :D
<popey> ☻
<popey> I'm going to light it with a match, not my hair
<popey> (to be clear)
<ogra_> you light the BQ ?
<sil2100> Don't! We want those phones...
<popey> elopio: got filemanager stuck on loading screen
<elopio> popey: yay!!!
<davmor2> popey: that didn't take long :)
<elopio> popey: please mention here that it's reproducible by a user: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1329818
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1329818 in Ubuntu File Manager App "File manager occasionally gets stuck at the application startup animation, especially during automated testing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<popey> well. reproducible by autopilot ㋛
<elopio> oh, so you were running autopilot, not doing it with your fingers?
<elopio> :(
<popey> yes
<popey> left comment and my log
<popey> worth looking at the test that ran before the failed one, and see what it does, then reproduce that manually?
<elopio> agh, so we still haven't ruled out autopilot from the possible causes.
<popey> elopio: interestingly i see AP try and tap things and fail
<popey> it didnt detect that the app had started
<popey> *hadn't
<elopio> popey: yes, that was one of my points related to this error.
<elopio> from autopilot, we have no way to tell if the app is painted.
<elopio> as soon as the qml tree is ready, it will start running the test.
<elopio> until it tries to click something, which will fail because that something is not receiving the input.
<elopio> I'm not sure if running the test before that one that you saw failing will give useful information. But if you have the time, we don't lose anything by trying.
<popey> is there any way to insert a short 1-2s delay after the qml tree is ready, before the test starts?
<popey> like launch.. wait for tree, wait for 1s, start test
<sil2100> elopio: ah, and sorry if I miss out something in my landing e-mails - there's usually so much to write down that currently things can get 'lost'
<sil2100> elopio: I have some tools in the works that will help out
<sil2100> But for now it's mostly manual ;)
<elopio> popey: the problem is that it's not being 2 seconds. The one I saw was waiting for at least 15 seconds, and it never finished loading.
<popey> hmm
<elopio> sil2100: yes, don't worry. If I see something important not mentioned, I can reply anyway
<popey> Ran 24 tests in 577.870s
<popey> FAILED (failures=1)
<elopio> your mail is getting bigger every day, that's not good either.
<popey> will play some more elopio
<robru> barry, want to assign line 33?
<robru> sil2100, hey, your commitlogs for 78, 79, 80, and 81 are broken... 0-length files
<robru> http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/
<barry> robru: yep
<robru> barry, hey you're not in #ubuntu-ci-choo-choo ;-)
<robru> (line 34 is ready for a silo too)
<sil2100> Uh oh!
<sil2100> robru: let me check that
<sil2100> Ah
 * sil2100 was auto-syncing from canonistack and something is broken it seems
<robru> sil2100, failed to upload or something?
<robru> ah
<sil2100> Eeek!
<sil2100> Ok, bug bug
<sil2100> Let me fix that
<sil2100> Now it should work, let me regenerate those and sync
<sil2100> robru: thanks for noticing :)
<robru> sil2100, apparently I'm the only person reading the landing mails... including you! ;-)
<sil2100> Uh oh! You got meee!
<sil2100> ;)
 * barry hacks bip.conf
<sil2100> robru: should be ok now I guess
<robru> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> Ok, today I think I need to EOD in some normal, sane hours ;)
<sil2100> Even though it's anyway past my EOD
<sil2100> o/ See you on Monday eveyrone
<sil2100> *everyone
<robru> sil2100, have a good weekend!
<popey> elopio: Ran 24 tests in 596.758s
<popey> OK
<popey> annoyingly passed that time
<popey> (interestingly i had switched off wifi for that run) ☻
<boiko> robru: I need to add one more MR to an existing component, it is just a matter of adding it to the list of MRs and reconfiguring the silo, right?
<robru> boiko, yep, if it's an existing component, you can run the reconfigure job yourself and it'll work
<robru> boiko, you only need me if you want to add a new component
<boiko> robru: ok, I just did it
<boiko> robru: but after I've done that, do I need to do a full rebuild?
<boiko> robru: or can I just rebuild the component I changed?
<robru> boiko, in theory you can just rebuild the one component, but then after that you have to do a WATCH_ONLY build, because otherwise it won't realize that the other components are already built
<robru> barry, ^ fyi
<boiko> robru: ah ok, next time I'll do that, thanks
<robru> boiko, we've had a few snags with that sort of thing recently... citrain will insist that your other packages never built, so you can't publish them, and then you really do need to rebuild. so that WATCH_ONLY build is super important. maybe even do that one first ;-)
<boiko> robru: ok, yes, the watch_only build I have used multiple times already
<robru> alright
* retoad changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cprov | CI Train Status: #79 promoted | CI Train Support: US: barry, robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: -
<robru> barry, alright, I'm stepping out for lunch. wanna publish silo 12?
<barry> robru: sure
<robru> barry, thanks
<Saviq> fginther, whoo! re: qmluitests :)
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #79 promoted | CI Train Support: US: barry, robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: -
<robru> I just gotta run out to the shops before they close, will be back in a bit to handle any landings if anybody needs.
* barry changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #79 promoted | CI Train Support: US: robru, stgraber - EU: sil2100, Mirv | Known issues: -
<robru> wow, busy day
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-06-08
<sil2100> Mirv: uh oh qt 5.4.2!
<sil2100> Mirv: oh, and you assigned line 51?
<Mirv> sil2100: well I thought it might be a good idea for wily, before GCC5 and Qt 5.5 and all that uncertain crazinesss...
<sil2100> Ah!
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, I assigned
<sil2100> Ok, good that you assigned, I mis-read the comment actually
<Mirv> sil2100: I mean, there are so many uncertainty factors in my mind regarding wily that I'm not 100% sure we will ship 5.5... but if we get once again bugs fixed, it can be done.
<sil2100> Since this sync is indeed needed *before* silo 4, because they couldn't dual land it due to address-book-app differences
<Mirv> I won't eg ship without the qml cache patch and that's unfortunately in limbo since people have so many other priorities
<sil2100> Ah, right, ricmm is working on different things now
 * Mirv has shiny XPS 13 in use, migrated during weekend!
<sil2100> \o/
<Mirv> sil2100: yes :( it was supposed to be both adapted for 5.5 and submitted upstream, now...
<Mirv> sil2100: \o/ indeed. working screen! fast! fast fast!
<Mirv> like 3 generations newer fast.
<sil2100> Let's have a chat with ricmm later on, maybe we can somehow convince management to get this done
<Mirv> even though nowadays it's not that huge as it sounds regarding CPU speed.
<sil2100> hoo
<sil2100> Nice!
 * sil2100 sticks with his old laptop for now
<Mirv> sil2100: I fired one e-mail at pat + ricardo as ricmm suggested but as I didn't get a reply (from pat) I assume it's not a priority
<Mirv> but we can try...
<sil2100> I have certain requirements for laptop hardware and currently there's nothing that could interest me
<Mirv> finally the dashboard and spreadsheet do not annoy me anymore too :) because they're no longer as laggy.
<Mirv> but they're both quite overheavy pieces
<Mirv> requiring the latest 2015 machine to work fluently
<Mirv> oh, I read _wily_, not wily vivid
<Mirv> sil2100: how's the status with landing gates...
<Mirv> argh, I need to revert that anyway since the QA field was empty
<Mirv> train should really just abort on such case
<Mirv> that's luckily easy as there was no earlier mediascanner2 in the overlay PPA
<Mirv> robru: sil2100: could we perhaps switch to "dual" string in the dashboard instead of "wily vivid"? I've found myself also earlier parsing that as "oh, wily" and dual would make it explicitly "not just wily"
<sil2100> Mirv: hm, that might be an option
<sil2100> Mirv: the landing gates are closed *but* we wanted to open them today anyway
<sil2100> So probably no harm ndone ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: do not remove it from the PPA yet
<Mirv> sil2100: yes there is, as noted above it was not QA sign-off:d
<sil2100> Ah, ok
<sil2100> Ouch
<Mirv> but this is pretty easy one, I deleted it from the PPA, there was no earlier version in the PPA, wily got released. if QA signs off, just publish the vivid one again.
<Mirv> (or copy-package if train doesn't like the fact that wily already has it)
<sil2100> It might be a bit troublesome since PPAs don't like to re-copy the same package version
<sil2100> Not sure how long this info stays in the PPA after a deletion
<sil2100> Anyway, we can do a manual version bump if anyuthing
<Mirv> sil2100: ah, darn, that's a problem indeed. it is possible to copy just-deleted same package back to the same PPA, restoring it, but I'm not sure if I've ever tried copying from another PPA later on.
<jibel> sil2100, Hey, we'd need a new image with latest mir that landed on Friday
<Mirv> sil2100: it's safe to say the info stays there indefinitely
<sil2100> Mirv: as said, we can just take the package, change the version to ubuntu2 and push it manually in the worst case :)
<sil2100> jibel: ok, let me kick a new build the
<sil2100> *then
<sil2100> jibel: it's building
<jibel> sil2100, we'll probalbly need another to update translations
<sil2100> Right, but I think translations are auto-uploaded on Tuesdays... maybe we could ask pitti to run the update job earlier though
<sil2100> He's doing the german translations now
<jibel> sil2100, once the missing translations are completed, which is what seb128 and pitti are doing
<seb128> jibel, we need to find a spanish translators to validate the translations from vrruiz
<seb128> https://translations.launchpad.net/dialer-app/trunk/+pots/dialer-app/es/+translate?show=untranslated
<seb128> same on messaging as well
<seb128> or seems like messaging got done
<jibel> seb128, ok, i'll see with victor if he knows someone.
<jibel> otherwise it'll be leo or sergio this afternoon
<sil2100> ogra_: pong
<ogra_> ping ?
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> no harps !!!
<sil2100> jibel: we have 1.5h for verifying the spanish translations ;p
<jibel> sil2100, I know :)
<jibel> sil2100, I found someone for the verification but need someone to actually approve them
<seb128> dpm can do that I guess
<jibel> dpm, ping
<dpm> seb128, jibel, what's the context?
<jibel> dpm, we need someone to approve https://translations.launchpad.net/dialer-app/trunk/+pots/dialer-app/es/+translate?show=untranslated
<jibel> dpm, can you decide which translation is correct for the 1st sentence, fgimenez and victor have different suggestions
<jibel> dpm, the 3 others are ook
<jibel> -o
<seb128> "Listo" is what got used in the messaging-app, if you change it in dialer you probably want to change messaging as well for consistency
<seb128> https://translations.launchpad.net/messaging-app/trunk/+pots/messaging-app/es/32/+translate
<dpm> jibel, I'm not a member of the Spanish translation team, but FWIW, Victor's suggestions are the correct ones
<jibel> dpm, ah, maybe you should apply :) Unless you know a member we'll have to wait for victor then
<jibel> dpm, thanks
<dpm> jibel, moving forward, I think to avoid this, the best thing would be to send an e-mail to the translators mailing list
<seb128> dpm, you should be able to approve them anyway no?
<dpm> not sure I can commit to do translations for yet another theam
<dpm> seb128, I can approve them as a Launchpad admin, but not as a team member, not sure I want to bypass the team mechanisms
<seb128> dpm, k, I'm pondering doing it :p I don't know spanish but it's basically approving the translations that got used in the dialer-app trunk
<seb128> it doesn't feel like approving new work
<seb128> just copying over things done
<sil2100> dpm: can you contact the spanish translator team admins somehow to get these translations approved? We need them ASAP since otherwise we'll miss the export and will have to ask for a manual one ;)
<sil2100> And we cannot release OTA-4 with missing key translations
<dpm> sil2100, in the future, could we send an e-mail to ubuntu-translators to avoid this situation? I've just come back from vacation, so apologies if that's already been done and I haven't seen it yet
<rvr> dpm: Can you approve them? There is no one in #ubuntu-l10n-es, and I usually ping elopio por urgent  translations.
<rvr> But elopio lives in Costa Rica, will be late if we wait for him
<seb128> dpm, there is this proposal, which  you commented on, to have a string freeze and that includes emailing translators
<ogra_> sil2100, seb128, dpm, sounds like a good topic to start a snappy discussion about ... "handle translations in snaps" ... once the system-image setup for images got replaced by snaps we could probably unbundle translations from the core image
<seb128> ogra_, yeah, I guess we could do that
<dpm> rvr, I'll approve them as a one off to unblock this situation, but I'd rather not do this in the future and bypass the team. As an aside, I myself would translate "Got it" as "De acuerdo" instead of "Listo", but I'm not familiar with the guidelines
<rvr> dpm: I agree with you, I can suggest that translation
<dpm> and please, even if the string freeze policy is not yet in place, an e-mail to ubuntu-translators does not take more than 2 mins to send. The Spanish team are responsive enough and generally get translations done in a matter of hours
<rvr> dpm: Done
<dpm> translations approved
<rvr> dpm: Thanks
<seb128> dpm, rvr, you probably want to change https://translations.launchpad.net/messaging-app/trunk/+pots/messaging-app/es/32/+translate as well then, for consistency
<rvr> seb128: dpm: Done
<rvr> seb128: dpm: Needs approval, though
<dpm> rvr, I'd rather the Spanish team does this, as it's a discussion about nomenclature and it's not blocking any release
<sil2100> jibel, rvr: so do we now have all the required translations in place?
 * ogra_ wonders what happened to the image 
<sil2100> Which one?
<ogra_> the one from 10:00
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/vivid/ubuntu-touch/+build/29104
<sil2100> ogra_: it seems to have built, not sure if the importer finished it up already
<ogra_> well, the rootfs finished 1h ago
<sil2100> Yeah, the importer is still running since 30 minutes
<ogra_> ah, k
<sil2100> At least
<ogra_> slow thing :P
<sil2100> Damn, this is getting really slow due to all the additions lately ;p
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> more devices ... more imports
<ogra_> by end of the year it will run 2h :P
<sil2100> I think the 'building images doesn't cost us much' statement is less and less accurate as we're losing time ;)
<rvr> sil2100: No untranslated items in messaging app and dialer app (trunk)
<rvr> sil2100: So I think it's ready
<ogra_> there it is !
 * sil2100 prepares lunch
<sil2100> jibel: kicking the new image
<sil2100> As per changes e-mail, langpacks have been uploaded
<jibel> sil2100, ok
<kgunn> trainguards so are we thawed on vivid+ ?
<sil2100> kgunn: hey! What do you mean?
 * Mirv searches dictionary :D
<kgunn> meaing can stuff land in vivid+ now?
<kgunn> thaw!=frozen
<Mirv> non-freeze, ah
<sil2100> We're opening the landing gates basically in a minute, just finished lunch - we had to re-roll an image with the new mir and translations
<kgunn> \o/
<sil2100> kgunn: but QA already looked into your silos not to waste time :)
<sil2100> Not sure if they were able to validate silo 8 or not, but that was the plan
<sil2100> So that once we're open, stuff can land
<kgunn> oh man...dreams do come true
<sil2100> We'll still have to rebuild silo 4 then ;/
<sil2100> jibel: do you know if you guys checked out silo 8 already?
<sil2100> jibel: I think now that the rootfs is basically done, well, I suppose we could open the gates, right? Any objections?
<jibel> sil2100, is it ready for QA?
<jibel> if it is then someone mark it so and we'll start
<sil2100> Uh, no, not sure if there was anyone around to take care of it, I thought you guys wanted to start once it built anyway
<sil2100> Nevermind then
<sil2100> Let me open the gates
 * sil2100 sighs
<sil2100> So much rewriting
<sil2100> mzanetti: ping! Could you test silo 8 and mark it as ready for testing?
<jibel> rvr, image 27 is out, can you confirm that translations are fine?
<sil2100> If it's fine, I'll copy it to the RC channel
<sil2100> Will wait for your confirmation
<rvr> jibel: Flashing
<kenvandine> davmor2, you moved silo 45 to testing passed but didn't mark the spreadsheet, intentional?
<rvr> sil2100: jibel: Wizard appear in English
<sil2100> ?
<rvr> sil2100: jibel: In /usr/share/locale-langpack/es/LC_MESSAGES/messaging-app.mo I don't see any "Got it" or "Swipe to reveal actions"
<rvr> language-pack-touch-es 1:15.04+20150608
<sil2100> Something went wrong then
<sil2100> My knowledge of translations is a bit too small... we'll probably have to poke pitti about those
<bfiller> sil2100, pmcgowan: need a silo for line 54 to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/barajas/+bug/1462416
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1462416 not found
<rvr> sil2100: Talking to him
<sil2100> bfiller: looking
<seb128> sil2100, rvr, why is that discussion with pitti not happening there or a channel where others can participate?
<seb128> sil2100, rvr, anyway, you are probably going to come to the same conclusion but the issue is
<seb128> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/208568312/language-pack-touch-es_1%3A15.04%2B20150601_1%3A15.04%2B20150608.diff.gz
<rvr> seb128: I didn't find pitti here
<seb128> +"X-Launchpad-Export-Date: 2015-06-08 11:12+0000\n"
<seb128> hum
<seb128> oh, +0
<seb128> that was after you approved the translations?
<seb128> rvr, I guess those langpacks are built from the vivid translations set
<seb128> e.g https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+source/dialer-app
<rvr> seb128: Yes
<seb128> not from wily/trunk
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/vivid/20150608.1.changes
<seb128> well, vivid doesn't have those strings
<ogra_> FYI
<rvr> Hi pitti
<seb128> ogra_, yeah, it's just that the langpacks come from vivid serie
<pitti> hello
<ogra_> (thats the most recent image)
<seb128> I think
<rvr> <seb128> rvr, I guess those langpacks are built from the vivid translations set
<rvr> pitti: ^
<rvr> :)
<seb128> and the new strings are in trunk/wily only
<ogra_> ah
<pitti> ah, I just pinged about that in #ubuntu-touch
<ogra_> wily ... the source of all evil :P
<seb128> pitti, ah, -touch works for me as well
<pitti> pitti | sil2100: our overlay PPA doesn't have any support for translations/message sharing
<seb128> or here
<pitti> pitti | as it's neither vivid nor wily
<pitti> pitti | so while e. g. trunk has a new message "Got it": https://translations.launchpad.net/dialer-app/trunk/+pots/dialer-app/es/+translate?search=Got
<pitti> pitti | the same message isn't in https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+source/dialer-app/+pots/dialer-app/es/+translate?search=Got
<pitti> Launchpad translations only supports distros, not PPAs
<pitti> so while we had translation support for RTM, we don't for a "random PPA"
<seb128> pitti, any idea how to workaround that?
<seb128> yeah, RTM was a distro
<pitti> not really
<seb128> pmcgowan, ^ more fun
<pitti> we can crowbar the wily translations into the overlay
<pitti> but that would break again if wily has packages/versions which aren't in the overlay PPA
<seb128> well, that's assuming that wily and vivid+overlay branches don't diverge
<seb128> which you can't assume
<pitti> exactly
<pitti> the overlay PPA is neither wily nor vivid
<seb128> ogra_, see, that's for that sort of reason that I think that we should keep wily and vivid+overlay sources in sync
<ogra_> pitti, it is amphibian ;)
<ogra_> seb128, yeah, i thought thats what the double landing does
<seb128> ogra_, well, double landing is an option, not an enforced rules
<seb128> so nothing block $randomcomponent to diverge
<ogra_> make it a rule then ?
<sil2100> I think this wasn't considered during the decision-making
<ogra_> not sure that works either
<sil2100> ogra_: well, that wouldn't work, as wily can have different strings as it can have development features
<sil2100> So even though we enforce anything that's in vivid-overlay to be in wily, we can't do the same other way around...
<ogra_> yeah, feared that
<pmcgowan> sil2100, pitti so how do we update the translation in the PPA?
<sil2100> pitti: we'll probably have to poke the launchpad team about that
<sil2100> They would know if they can make a quick workaround for us
<pitti> seb128: erk, it's not enforced?
<sil2100> Since the milk has been spilled, not much we can do - but I'm feeling more and more that the PPA idea wasn't so nice in the end
<pitti> we fell into that trap once already
<sil2100> pitti: it's enforced only in one direction, not the other
<pitti> not sure that there's a quick workaround -- the PPA doesn't build translation tarballs, they don't get imported anywhere, so we don't have correct PO templates for the PPA anywher
<pitti> e
<sil2100> pitti: since the reason we have the overlay and wily is that wily can be for development, non-stable work as well
<pmcgowan> sil2100, does this mean we have not gotten translations since making the PPA? I am confused
<ogra_> pmcgowan, we only got vivid translations
<pitti> pmcgowan: correct
<ogra_> pmcgowan, which didnt actually change since release
<sil2100> pmcgowan: it seems we didn't get any updated ones, but only now it seems to have been made visible
<pitti> well, we did get updates
<pitti> but only for strings that are already in vivid
<sil2100> Right
<pitti> which hid the fact that there weren't new strings
<pmcgowan> I see
<pmcgowan> dang
<sil2100> Things are getting better and better
<pmcgowan> sil2100, pitti can we for now just get the wily version and push it in?
<ogra_> the proper solution is obviously PPA support in the langpack importer ...
<ogra_> but that might take quite some effort
<pitti> or moving the PPA into RTM/15.04 or something such
<sil2100> pitti: ^ ? What do you think? The strings in wily and overlay should be the same right now
<ogra_> sil2100, are you sure ?
<pitti> sil2100: didn't you say that wily could have newer versions than the overlay?
<pitti> if these dropped any string, we lose those
<sil2100> pitti: it *can*, but not sure if it does
<ogra_> yeah, i'd be careful with such claims
<pitti> (or "changed", which is the same basically)
<sil2100> pitti: I'm just saying it would be better than what we have right now anyway
<pitti> and we know how often we did pointless changes in strings :)
<pitti> so, the crux is, we don't have *.pot files for the overlay
<seb128> pmcgowan, sil2100, pitti, I would be careful to use the wily one, for what we know some strings might just have been modified and the vivid-overlay version droped from wily that would regress the vivid users translations
<pitti> if we do, the packs can be pieced together (in principle) from the vivid and wily translations, assuming that everything that's in the PPA is in either vivid or wily
<pitti> if the PPA has a newer version than in wily, we lose
<sil2100> slangasek: ping
<sil2100> pitti: I'm starting to consider the idea of using an ubuntu-rtm series instead of the overlay
<pitti> sil2100: oh -- we actually did generate translation tarballs, e. g. in https://launchpadlibrarian.net/205869413/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.dialer-app_0.1%2B15.04.20150507.1-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<pitti> but they didn't get imported anywhere
<pitti> so we'd need to iterate over all builds, find the _translations.tar in the librarian, download all of them, download vivid+wily+trunk translations, and do a big msgmerge over them
<pitti> i. e. the whole thing that LP usually does
<sil2100> pitti: since we already got bit many times by some of the PPA short-comings which we had to work-around, like bug-autoclosing, lack of proposed migration, lack of changes-emails
<pitti> sil2100: yeah, TBH I was quite surprised that we moved back to a PPA once we spent months making ubuntu-rtm actually work
<sil2100> I'd like slangasek joining this discussion, maybe he'll have some ideas
<pitti> is ubuntu-rtm worse than a PPA?
<seb128> sil2100, the rtm distro seemed to work fine to me, why did we decide on a ppa instead?
<pitti> it's certainly a lot more duplication as ubuntu-rtm has to be a complete distro
<pitti> as opposed to just an overlay
<pitti> that might have been a key reason
<seb128> well, that was a bootstrap issue
<seb128> copy enough to get it to work
<seb128> then it was similar to the overlay
<seb128> just upload what is needed
<sil2100> seb128: I wasn't on the final meeting where the decision has been made, I guess one of the arguments was that with the overlay PPA we're actually basing on top of a released series and can get updates/security from them
<pmcgowan> we avoided the distro in order to make use of security and udates
<pmcgowan> sil2100, yeah that
<seb128> we could easily auto pocket those to another distro no?
<sil2100> It's a solid reason to be fair, but I don't think it's important enough to cope with so many issues
<ogra_> pitti, ubuntu-rtm means a super limited archive
<seb128> having a cron copy would be less work that all the workaround you have for -changes/translations/etc
<sil2100> I proposed making a script that would report every change happening in vivid-updates and propose a sync
<pitti> ogra_: sure, just the expansion of build/binary deps of ubuntu-touch, so it's muuuch smaller
<ogra_> pitti, it isnt a whole archive mirror, only the seed subset
<pitti> ogra_: I was just trying to come up with reasons why rtm is worse than PPA
<ogra_> well, this is one :)
<sil2100> Yeah, but I think we shouldn't put LP resources as a priority here
<pitti> right, duplication and re-using of -security/-updates
<ogra_> the other is SRUs and security
<pitti> but the latter can just be copied
<pitti> I think conceptually an entire new distro is too much (requires too much duplication of packages, cron jobs, building, testing, etc.)
<pitti> and a PPA is too little (no translation/bug closing/bug tracking. etc.)
<ogra_> one big advantage of RTM is that publisher runs only take a fraction of the time they take with the full archive
<pitti> conceptually the right thign would be a distro release
<ogra_> so the turnaround time for a package is significantly fster
<pitti> but that doesn't work well with wily and vivid+touch being open in parallel
<pitti> ogra_: that's the same for a PPA, though?
<ogra_> not sure
 * ogra_ moved to snappy before having to wait for PPA packages to land on the phone :)
<oSoMoN> trainguards: hey ho, can I have a silo for line 55 please?
<pitti> anyway, coming back to the translation thing: it seems we have most of the data (except for things where the overlay went ahead of wily), but implementing all this piecing together sounds like two days work or so
<sil2100> Yeah
<sil2100> oSoMoN: on it in a minute
<pitti> packages in overlay which are newer than in wily need to be landed in wily, so that we get their translations *somewhere* in ubuntu
<sil2100> pitti, ogra_: in Austin I got convinced to the PPA idea, but now I'm not convinced anymore
<sil2100> Since it feels like we're just duct-taping more and more things
<sil2100> The worst thing is that for now, like this instant, we don't have a solution that we could just use
<ogra_> a little late now though :)
<pitti> sil2100: couldn't we open rtm/15.04, copy the touch parts of vivid into it, and then copy the PPA contents into it?
<sil2100> Switching to ubuntu-rtm does require rather a lot of work from both the landing team, LP team and archive admins
<pitti> ah, ok
<sil2100> pitti: we could, but then it would mean we need to modify the CI Train again to not use the overlay, there's also some fun with versioning that we'd have to implement etc.
<sil2100> The archive parts seem the easiest ;p
<pitti> do we have auto-committing of LP translations into trunks?
<pitti> i. e. does everythign that gets translated in LP get into lp:project?
<sil2100> It was working fine in the past, so I think yes
<pitti> if so, then another option (not necessarily the best, but for completeness) would be to rebuild all ppa packages without pkgbinarymangler
<pitti> we'd lose the possibility to update translations through langpacks, but it seems we didn't have that for new strings in the first place
<pitti> (technically: upload pkgbinarymangler to the PPA which disables pkgstriptranslations and do no-change rebuilds)
<sil2100> uhh, hm
<sil2100> Personally I would prefer to avoid that ;)
<pitti> so the process for updating a translation would then be to do that in LP, and land the project
<pitti> (no cron or automated updats)
<pitti> sil2100: yeah, I was just bringing it up to get all options on the table
<sil2100> pitti: I guess we could do that as a last resort, but I would rather prefer doing all the troublesome work and migrate to ubuntu-rtm instead ;p
<seb128> sil2100, pitti, if the only issue for that ota is those 4 new strings in messaging/dialer, we can probably manually patch the langpacks in the overlay ppa for the languages we care about as a workaround
<seb128> not a solution, but to unblock the ota update
<cjwatson> seb128: rtm had some pretty serious lurking problems, notably some terrible issues with version conflicts with Ubuntu
<pitti> seb128: ... and disable the auto-update cronjob
<sil2100> seb128: hm, ok, that makes sense, I don't know enough about translations to have considered that as an option, but if that could be done then great
<cjwatson> but the translations problem is an issue too, and hard to fix with a PPA; I admit I don't think we considered this
<sil2100> Since a short-term solution is what we need right now
<sil2100> The long-term one will have to be discussed and decided
<ogra_> sigh
<pitti> hm, given how liberal we've been with string changes in the past, did we really only add these 4?
<ogra_> my krillin is not happy at all with the last image
<pitti> (in the overlay PPA)
<ogra_> apparmor kicks in ... not sure why
<ogra_> (given only langpacks changed)
<sil2100> pitti: those were at least the only ones that QA saw, but I'm pretty sure they don't test all core apps for translations...
<sil2100> ogra_: uh
<rvr> ogra_: What do you mean?
<ogra_> ah, but not the full 15min
<cjwatson> can this wait until we get a chance to talk about it in the next LP team meeting tomorrow?
<ogra_> rvr, the boot after upgrade took long
<rvr> ogra_: Ah, ok
<sil2100> cjwatson: I'm pretty sure it can, we can't decide on something that big in just an hour anyway :)
<ogra_> rvr, usually that means apparmor rules get upgraded ... my switch from RTM to OTA4 on the weekend got me a 25min boot
<sil2100> I mean, at least the long-term solution
<sil2100> Since we'd probably like to fix the translations short-term as soon as possible
<sil2100> pitti: could you anyway disable the auto-updater cronjob for overlay? I guess it won't be needed for now
<cjwatson> Bringing up ubuntu-rtm/15.04 can't really be a very short-term thing
<ogra_> rvr, and there is not much we can do ... on this upgrade people will have to get their apparmor rules for all apps they installed themselves regenerated ...
<ogra_> rvr, that will cause really long boots after the upgrade
<pitti> sil2100: as you wish; note that it still updates untranslated strings which were already in vivid
<ogra_> pmcgowan, ^^^ we need to mention that in the release announcement for OTA4
<sil2100> cjwatson: no no, I don't consider ubuntu-rtm/15.04 as the short-term solution, that's like the long-term one
<pitti> sil2100: but if you want to go with the "hand-patch these four strings" route for now, we should disable it indeed
<pitti> sil2100: just confirming that this is what you want
<cjwatson> sil2100: phew
<ogra_> pmcgowan, if you installed 100 apps from the store the first boot after upgrade will take quite a while
<ogra_> when going to OTA4
<sil2100> pitti: yeah... that's what I think of right now - we already fetched the latest vivid strings today anyway
<cjwatson> ogra_: just like Android updates then :)
<ogra_> cjwatson, well, no UI feedback
<cjwatson> ah well yes
<ogra_> but yeah, beyond that pretty similar :)
<pitti> sil2100: disabled
<sil2100> pitti: thanks
<pmcgowan> ogra_, is that due to apparmor running?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, yes
<seb128> sil2100, pitti: I can handle the patching, but that's probably going to be for tomorrow now
<seb128> need to go in less than an hour and still working on something
<pitti> yeah, same here :/
<pitti> but then again, this is not rocket science -- get the source package, patch the .po files, reupload
<ogra_> pmcgowan, we can only pre-generate for preinstalled packages ... due to the fact that there is a new kernel *and* new apparmor all manually installed clicks will have to re-generate
<sil2100> seb128: ok, no worries, thanks - I'll check on it briefly myself but I suppose tomorrow sounds fine
<sil2100> Indeed
<ogra_> pmcgowan, if you have really many clicks installed that takes quite a while
<sil2100> I suppose patching the most important languages makes the most sense in this case
<seb128> sil2100, right, pmcgowan gave a list on the bug, but I would do at least es/de/fr
<sil2100> I wonder if we have good chinese translations as well
<seb128> is the bq sold at all in china?
<pmcgowan> chinese less imortant for now, will be soon though
<seb128> right
<pmcgowan> it is sold there but as a developer thing
<pmcgowan> so english supposed to be ok
<seb128> right, and it's only a few strings in a tutorial
<seb128> devs should be able to get over it
<bfiller> sil2100: need a reconfigure on silo 8 please, removed one package to sync and added an MR in it's place
<pmcgowan> sil2100, who else can do that patch today if seb128  is not able to get to it
<sil2100> bfiller: will do that in a moment
<sil2100> pmcgowan: I can try doing it after the meeting
<bfiller> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> bfiller: reconfigured
<bfiller> sil2100: ty
<davmor2> kenvandine: sorry just had to have our bird put down, yeah were not landing stuff till gates are open ie ota 4 is out of the door
<davmor2> kenvandine: I'm going to check what more we need to do now but I had to rush off
<bfiller> sil2100: getting this error https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-008-1-build/230/console
<bfiller> sil2100: maybe address-book needs to be deleted from the silo first?
<sil2100> bfiller: hmm, no, it doesn't seem to be related... I think what happened is that you're trying to release a vivid package from a trunk that's wily based
<kenvandine> davmor2, no worries, just checking on it
<sil2100> So, it seems the MR you created was against the main devel trunk from which you were releasing wily packages
<sil2100> bfiller: you would need to branch it off to another trunk
<bfiller> sil2100: want it to be off main trunk
<bfiller> sil2100: want wily and vivid to be in sync, both with trunk + this MR
<kenvandine> bfiller, trunk has 15.10 version numbers though
<sil2100> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess#My_project_had_only_stable_features_but_now_it_will_diverge <- this seems to be the case here
<sil2100> bfiller: give me a moment
<kenvandine> imo if we aren't diverging, we should be landing with 15.04 version numbers
<kenvandine> but too late now
<rvr> rsalveti: ping
<rsalveti> rvr: pong
<rvr> rsalveti: Hey. I'm trying to test silo 3, lxc config
<rvr> rsalveti: After installing the package using adb shell in recovery, I still see an apparmor denial to Cut the Rope
<rvr> rsalveti: How can check that the config was correctly installed?
<rsalveti> rvr: which one are you getting?
<rvr> rsalveti: proc/ged
<ogra_> i thought jdstrand uploaded a fix for that
<rsalveti> the fix is in lxc-android-config
<rsalveti> for arale
<rvr> rsalveti: Jun  8 16:34:50 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [ 9063.511382] type=1400 audit(1433781290.430:170): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="com.zeptolab.cuttherope.free_cuttherope_0.5.3" name="/proc/ged" pid=7678 comm="qmlscene" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=32011 ouid=0
<rsalveti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11651958/
<rsalveti> rvr: is this on arale?
<rvr> rsalveti: So I'm trying to verify whether the config was correctly installed or not
<rvr> rsalveti: Of course
<rsalveti> also, can you check if you have the package installed?
<rsalveti> cat /usr/share/apparmor/hardware/graphics.d/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu_k95v2 should tell you that
<rvr> /proc/mtk_mira r,
<rvr>   /proc/ged r,
<davmor2> kenvandine: there you go marked now that I know too :)
<kenvandine> davmor2, cool, thx
<rsalveti> hm, wonder if the cache was generated again
<rsalveti> rvr: did you reboot after installing it?
<rvr> rsalveti: I had too, I was in recovery mode. Let me reboot again.
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ grep /proc/ged /var/log/syslog
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$
<ogra_> my arale seems fine
<rsalveti> ogra_: this is only with cuttherope
<ogra_> oh ? how can that be
<ogra_> if access to /proc/ged is allowed systemwide
<ogra_> aha !
<ogra_> i just had not any apps started since last boot :P
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ grep /proc/ged /var/log/syslog
<ogra_> Jun  8 18:40:10 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [ 2831.794509] type=1400 audit(1433781610.610:289): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="google-plus.ogra_google-plus_0.2.1" name="/proc/ged" pid=8714 comm="qmlscene" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=32011 ouid=0
<rvr> rsalveti: Jun  8 16:41:59 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [  170.538965] type=1400 audit(1433781719.710:162): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="com.zeptolab.cuttherope.free_cuttherope_0.5.3" name="/proc/ged" pid=4327 comm="qmlscene" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=32011 ouid=0
<rvr> rsalveti: After reboot :-/
<ogra_> rvr, start some other (web)app
<rsalveti> unless something else broke, let me check with mine
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ grep ged /usr/share/apparmor/hardware/graphics.d/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu_k95v2
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$
<ogra_> not even in my file here
<rvr> Jun  8 16:43:47 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [  278.749758] type=1400 audit(1433781827.920:168): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-amazon-int_webapp-amazon_1.0.10" name="/proc/ged" pid=4583 comm="webapp-containe" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=32011 ouid=0
<ogra_> rvr, right
<ogra_> it isnt app sepcific
<ogra_> *specific
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, the fix is in silo 3
<rsalveti> which is what rvr is trying to validate
<rvr> Exactly
<rvr> ii  lxc-android-config     0.225            all
<ogra_> rsalveti, ah, well, i guess he needs to manually re-gen the rules then
<rsalveti> yeah, wonder why that not happened
<sil2100> ATTENTION! Please don't publish anything to the overlay PPA temporarily!
<rsalveti> was able to reproduce it here, let me remove my cache
<sil2100> bfiller: ok, I'm back for your service - so, basically, you want to release that one MR to both vivid and wily, yes?
<rsalveti> Jun  8 13:49:29 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [   57.317567] type=1400 audit(1433782169.518:187): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="com.zeptolab.cuttherope.free_cuttherope_0.5.3" name="/proc/ged" pid=3658 comm="qmlscene" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=32011 ouid=0
<rsalveti> hm, even after a cache rebuild
<rsalveti> wonder if this is because it's coming from custom
<rsalveti> jdstrand: might need your help here
<ogra_> rsalveti, the writability of /proc/ged isnt comiong from custom
<ogra_> it should just allow access system wide
<rsalveti> cuttherope and possible the cache for it, is coming from custom right?
<ogra_> sure, but cuttheope should have any rules for /proc/ged
<ogra_> and should just inherit from the device rule which should allow systemwide access
<sil2100> robru, kenvandine, Mirv: please don't land anything to overlay for now
<rsalveti> sure, but I mean, if the cache is newer than the file, it will not be updated
<rsalveti> and the denial will still happen
<kenvandine> sil2100, ok... did i screw something up?
<kenvandine> sil2100, or closing landing gates again?
<rsalveti> man, it's super fast to update the apparmor cache on arale
<ogra_> rsalveti, didnt you just say you manually regenerated the cache ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: yup, but just for the system/rootfs
<sil2100> kenvandine: well, no, we need to close them for a moment since we need to do a snapshot of the overlay, seems like the overlay wasn't snapshotted
<rsalveti> I just remembered we also have the same for custom
<kenvandine> sil2100, ok, i just published that security fix :/
<sil2100> kenvandine: so we need the archive to have the exact same state as the last image - the content-hub upload was bad timing, but well, you didn't know so no harm done ;p
 * ogra_ thinks this is likely pointless to test out of context of an image build 
<sil2100> We can live with that additional fix I suppose
<rsalveti> rvr: ogra_: yeah, that's it
<ogra_> rsalveti, so if built into the image it should "theoretically" just work :)
<kenvandine> sil2100, it's safe... and fixes a cve :)
<rsalveti> after rebuilding custom
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> bumping the build id
<rsalveti> rvr: sudo rm -rf /custom/cache/apparmor/* /var/cache/apparmor/*
<rsalveti> rvr: then reboot
<ogra_> you dont even need to rebuild it
<ogra_> just making sure the id is bumped so the image build will pick it up, no ?
<rvr> rsalveti: Checking
<seb128> hum
<seb128> kenvandine, do you know if issues from https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-wily-armhf/79/console are know by ci?
<seb128> "/tmp/hooks/A20bump_version_autopilot: line 18: dch: command not found"
<seb128> cihelp ^
<seb128> that's the CI output on https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/wifi_activate_on_click/+merge/261425
<kenvandine> seb128, that doesn't look good
<seb128> indeed not...
<kenvandine> CI was working for wily branches friday
<rvr> rsalveti: Gone after removing that
<rsalveti> rvr: great
<rvr> Even with amazon
<rvr> rsalveti: Does it mean the silo is good?
<rsalveti> so once we upload it, someone will need to regenerate the custom tarball to include the new cached files
<rsalveti> rvr: yes
<boiko> sil2100: hi, I will change the target of silo 6 (row 28) to be wily. Is it mandatory that QA verifies landings on wily, or is it optional?
<rvr> sil2100: silo 3 looks good, let me know when it is a good time to approve it
<boiko> robru:  hi, I will change the target of silo 6 (row 28) to be wily. Is it mandatory that QA verifies landings on wily, or is it optional?
<robru> boiko: qa only necessary for vivid currently
<boiko> robru: ok, I changed the silo target to wily, would you mind reassigning/updating it?
<robru> boiko: sure
<sil2100> rvr: not yet, give us some time still
<jgdx> cihelp: halp, there's something wrong with the ubuntu-system-settings ci. "dch: command not found" https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-wily-armhf/79/console
<jgdx> kenvandine, ^^
<psivaa> jgdx: taking a look
<jgdx> psivaa, thanks!
<kenvandine> jgdx: yeah, seb128 asked cihelp about that earlier
<kenvandine> psivaa, thx!
<jgdx> kenvandine, you know what happened with that inquiry? (lack of a better word)
<kenvandine> none
<kenvandine> so glad psivaa responded this time :)
<sil2100> robru: hey, do you know if slangasek will be around today?
<boiko> robru: thanks a lot!
<robru> boiko: you're welcome
<robru> sil2100: haven't heard anything
<slangasek> sil2100: hi there
<sil2100> slangasek, robru: no meeting today? Not that I'm not busy with firefighting ;)
<bfiller> sil2100: yes that's right
<robru> sil2100: oh I forgot.
<slangasek> sil2100: oh, it is that time, isn't it
<sil2100> I'm the only one there :)
<sil2100> cjwatson, slangasek: I'm copying the binaries from overlay to the snapshot PPA now, so far so good
<sil2100> Will take a while though
<sil2100> seb128, pmcgowan: ok, I'm way past my EOD now so I just want to finish up and go rest up a bit - the snapshotting took some time... but I checked the langpack things and it seems fairly easy to do, I'll fix that up tomorrow
<sil2100> robru, Mirv, kenvandine: I copied the packages to the snapshot PPA, you can land things to the overlay PPA again
<robru> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> o/
<boiko> cjwatson: hi, would it be possible to trigger a rebuild of this failed build: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-006/+build/7521819
<boiko> cjwatson: I would prefer that over rebuilding everything just because of one flaky test
<boiko> robru: maybe you have permissions to do that too ^
<robru> boiko: cjwatson: on it
<boiko> robru: thanks!
<robru> boiko: you're welcome
<tedg> trainguards, can I get a wily silo for line 57 please?
<robru> tedg: got you 36
<tedg> robru, Great, thanks!
<robru> tedg: you're welcome
<jgdx> psivaa, any luck?
<psivaa> jgdx: was being looked at by fginther
<psivaa> i couldn't figure out what that was due to
<psivaa> let me check
<psivaa> jgdx: that should be fixed now, let me try the job
<jgdx> psivaa, nice. Do you know what was up?
<jgdx> Can I re-start all failed jobs?
<psivaa> jgdx: the slave nodes were missing 'devscripts'
<fginther> jgdx, psivaa, I think I already restarted all of the impacted jobs
<fginther> was just waiting for them to complete
<psivaa> fginther: thanks a lot for fixing them
<jgdx> ahayzen, great. Thank you guys. Wonderschön
<alecu> dobey: any ideas? ^
<fginther> jgdx, psivaa, I restarted jobs for https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/apn-prototype/+merge/258992, https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/wifi_activate_on_click/+merge/261425, and https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-1441192/+merge/255402
<dobey> alecu: it seems armhf and powrpc builders are having some issues
<psivaa> fginther: thanks, i have again started https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/wifi_activate_on_click/+merge/261425
<alecu> ack
<dobey> alecu: at least, everything builds, but segfault happens when it tries to run the test binaries
<jgdx> fginther, great stuff. Thanks
<fginther> jgdx, looks like the amd64 builds for ubuntu-system-settings are failing because the jobs were configured to collect test results that aren't there. I'm also fixing this.
<jgdx> fginther, oh, okay. I haven't seen that before.
<robru> jamesh_: i don't understand what you did in silo 17. Did you upload it to wily yourself?
<cjwatson> dobey: I doubt that's a builder issue; there's been no relevant maintenance on them
<cjwatson> https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/launchpad/do-not-expire-phone-overlay/+merge/261438  possibly relevant to the interests of some here
<veebers> Hi robru o/ How's things? Might be a silly question, how do I get the autopilot silo/package moved from proposed pocket? I had the impression that I had done the needed sru things.
<robru> veebers: there's lots of steps. Did you verify the bugs are fixed and mark the bug as verification passed?
<robru> veebers: looks like one bug is tagged verification-needed still.
<veebers> robru: aye, set the tag as verification-done . .  Oh? Rats, seems I missed that one :-P
<veebers> robru: right, sorting that out now
<robru> veebers: then you need to poke somebody from Ubuntu-sru with a pointy stick.
<veebers> robru: ack, will figure out who to poke (and leave you alone ;-) ). Thanks again for the help
<robru> veebers: you're welcome! SRU's are notoriously slow, if you get it accepted in under 2 months i think you're doing well
<veebers> robru: ^_^ cheers
<cjwatson> veebers: https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1425721 is listed on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html as v-needed too
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1425721 in autopilot (Ubuntu) "Extension classes with multiple base classes aren't merged correctly." [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> (not that I'm effectively ubuntu-sru any more, I'm just still in that team so that I could do some code fixes, should probably leave it again)
<veebers> cjwatson: ah I see, ack thanks for clarifying :-)
<boiko> robru: hey, the dashboard says address-book-app is in the proposed pocket for silo 31, but I can't see it in the excuses page
<robru> boiko: Hmmmmmmm that is strange considering i published it 3 hours ago
<slangasek> kenvandine: hi, bdmurray has brought it to my attention that there are two different "systemd-shim 9-1bzr3" packages now that were built in different silos - one in silo 035 for vivid and copied to the stable-phone-overlay ppa, one in silo 001 for wily and published to wily
<robru> cjwatson: infinity: Hmmmmmmm, excuses page seems to be 6hrs stale, can somebody check on that?
<slangasek> kenvandine: can you help us understand how this happened?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-06-09
<boiko> robru: if I am not around by the time silos 31 and 6 are published, would you mind triggering a rebuild on silo 8?
<boiko> robru: assuming you will still be there, of course :)
<robru> boiko: I'm here for a couple more hours
<boiko> robru: nice! I am going for dinner and then supermarket, I might check the status once I am back
<robru> boiko: although i don't see any movement on proposed migration, not much i can do about that.
<boiko> robru: that's fine, I guess I can continue with all of that tomorrow morning, thanks for the help anyway
<boiko> see you!
<robru> slangasek: are you able to check on proposed migration? Seems excuses hasn't updated in 7ish hours.
<slangasek> robru: let's see what I can see
<slangasek> robru: while I'm looking at this, do you have any insight into the question I asked kenvandine above, re: two binaries with the same version number but different builds?
<robru> slangasek: first I've heard of it... Want me to dig in?
<slangasek> robru: yes please - we really don't want packages being published to the stable overlay ppa that have the same version number as packages in the main archive if they're not identical packages
<robru> slangasek: indeed they both look like manual uploads by kenvandine, nothing train-created. He must have just goofed on the version number.
<slangasek> robru: ok.  Should the train have its own guard against that?
<robru> slangasek: not sure how that would work... you mean a publish-time check to make sure that the version number doesn't already exist in a different series? there's already checks to make sure that the same version doesn't already exist within the same series.
<slangasek> robru: yes
<robru> slangasek: is is possible to query lplib for a version number without specifying the series? seems like it would be tricky to check all possible series.
<slangasek> robru: if you're already checking that it doesn't exist within the same series, it makes sense IMHO to check for that version in any series
<slangasek> robru: hum I'm sure it's possible by looking at the publishing history, but I don't know offhand where in the API that lives.  bdmurray might know
<slangasek> robru: also note that you'd have to check both archives (stable-phone-overlay + Ubuntu) for a conflict in either direction, since LP itself doesn't enforce this
<jamesh_> robru: I only marked the silo as being tested.  I don't have permission to upload to the archive directly
<jamesh> I'm not sure what would have happened
<robru> jamesh: something really goofed up in your silo then, because the package is already in wily when I tried to publish it today
<slangasek> robru: the command that's causing p-m to fail is: http_proxy=http://squid.internal:3128/ wget --mirror -nH --cut-dirs=3 -np -R *index.html* -P /home/ubuntu-archive/mirror/phone-overlay http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay/ubuntu/dists/
<robru> oh there's a note from mirv I just noticed...
<slangasek> don't know yet why
<robru> slangasek: weird
<bdmurray> robru: yes it is - https://api.launchpad.net/devel/ubuntu/+archive/primary/?ws.op=getPublishedBinaries&binary_name=systemd-shim&version=9-1bzr3&exact_match=true
<jamesh> robru: there is a comment left on the spreadsheet row that looks like it explains it: "Mirv/20150608: wily released, vivid put back on hold. The line was erronously published before-hand since QA sign-off field was empty and the monkey that looked at the dashboard read just "wily" while it had "wily vivid"."
<robru> jamesh: k, I'm muddling through a fix for this
<robru> bdmurray: thanks
<robru> bdmurray: that only shows wily though, I guess not vivid because it's just a ppa. hrm
<jamesh> robru: I had left the QA sign-off field blank because that's what the docs said it should usually be set to.
<robru> jamesh: well vivid needs qa, but qa approved it so I'm trying to publish now and everything's crazy
<kenvandine> slangasek, ugh
<slangasek> robru: the error is that http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay/ubuntu/dists/devel/main/i18n/ is a 404 despite being listed on http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay/ubuntu/dists/devel/main/, I think this might be related to the workarounds being implemented for translation support
<kenvandine> i thought we did a sync with a rebuild or something
<slangasek> wgrant: could http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay/ubuntu/dists/*/main/i18n/ please not 404? :)
<robru> kenvandine: those were both manual uploads as far as I can see... nothing synced, you just uploaded it twice with different series.
<slangasek> kenvandine, robru: is it possible this was a sync, but at a time when the "sync" behavior in the train was buggy?
<kenvandine> robru, hmm, i know at least at one point we had it on the spreadsheet as a sync
<slangasek> publication was 5/22
<kenvandine> but don't recall exactly what ended up happening
<kenvandine> there was a long delay with qa for the overlay silo
<kenvandine> which was where it went originally
<robru> slangasek: I'll double check the uploader.
<kenvandine> several days i think
<kenvandine> it's possible that i manually screwed it up too... since there was such a delay, like we changed our mind about where to land it first or something
<wgrant> slangasek: Hm, I removed that rewrite months ago, I thought.
<kenvandine> i really can't recall, it was all stressful because it was a blocking bug
<wgrant> slangasek: It was there to minimise IO contention due to apt being moronic.
<wgrant> But let me see.
<robru> kenvandine: sorry, looks like I was mistaken
<robru> slangasek: kenvandine: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-035/+packages?field.name_filter=systemd&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter= shows here ken uploaded the vivid version
<slangasek> wgrant: ok.  it definitely seems to be causing snakefruit's mirror script to error out now
<robru> slangasek: kenvandine: then train uploaded wily version: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-001/+packages?field.name_filter=systemd&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=
<kenvandine> yeah, i know the vivid upload was first
<slangasek> wgrant: I don't specifically need it to not 404; it's also acceptable for it to not be shown in the index
<kenvandine> but it didn't get published right away, and we did a sync with rebuild
<kenvandine> to wily
<slangasek> wgrant: but the current behavior, showing in the index but 404, makes wget cranky
<robru> kenvandine: I'm not sure why the sync code didn't mangle the version though. it's supposed to do that & has tests for that as well
<wgrant> slangasek: snakefruit doesn't actually use wget to mirror archives, does it...
<slangasek> wgrant: it uses it to mirror the indices
<slangasek> only for p-m
<kenvandine> yeah, well it might be because this is a manual package, not one where there was a MP
<wgrant> wat
<kenvandine> so maybe that only happens when there's a branch involved?
<kenvandine> robru, just throwing darts here :)
<slangasek> wgrant: hey man, the launchpad team wrote this code
<robru> kenvandine: no, the sync logic is a totally different code path from the branch logic.
<kenvandine> ok
<robru> slangasek: kenvandine: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-001-1-build/182/console here's the build log that created the sync
<kenvandine> must be  case you aren't testing then :)
<wgrant> slangasek: Heh
<slangasek> wgrant: oh.  Also, it was written /today/, so it never worked :-P
<slangasek> so... yeah.  Disabling for now
<wgrant> slangasek: Huh?
<slangasek> wgrant: the commit that introduced this stable-phone-overlay mirroring code was introduced by cjwatson at Mon 2015-06-08 17:45:53 +0100
<wgrant> Oh
<slangasek> which is suspiciously like the time p-m stopped working ;)
<robru> slangasek: kenvandine: oh I see what's going on here. the sync code only mangles versions when syncing ubuntu->ubuntu-rtm. That code path wasn't updated when sil updated the sync code to sync within ubuntu.
<kenvandine> ah
<slangasek> mmk
<kenvandine> that's not good
<slangasek> robru: so it's a train bug - can you open a bug report to track this?
<kenvandine> is systemd-shim the only package?
<robru> slangasek: sure. what rule do we want to use for version mangling intra-ubuntu syncs?
<slangasek> robru: should it be any different?  I don't remember what rule was used for the overlay
<robru> slangasek: would be easy enough to append ~vivid for a backwards sync, but that's probably not what we want for a vivid->wily sync wince foo~wily would be less than foo.
<slangasek> robru: well also the version numbers should round-trip correctly
<robru> slangasek: the problem is that manual packages like this don't have the usual train datestamp that mps use.
<slangasek> ah
<slangasek> in that case maybe we want to disallow syncs and make the uploader sort it out manually
<robru> slangasek: I'm not sure how we'd detect "that case" programmatically though. in the sync logic it just downloads the source package, rebuilds and reuploads. it doesn't really "know" if the version number is one of ours or not
<slangasek> robru: it certainly should be able to detect if the version number is ours or not
<slangasek> robru: because if it's a train-generated version number, we should be able to do a round-trip transformation on it
<slangasek> if that doesn't work, it wasn't ours
<robru> slangasek: but the thing is that we support syncing packages that aren't train-managed packages.
<slangasek> robru: why do we do that?
<robru> slangasek: I dunno, there were lots of cases where random things needed to be synced from ubuntu to ubuntu-rtm that weren't necessarily train managed packages
<wgrant> slangasek: Oh, the files are accessible, just not the indices.
<wgrant> indices == directory listings
<slangasek> robru: we should only support this if we can do it right
<slangasek> wgrant: right, ok
<robru> slangasek: the current version mangling code for syncs is very basic, it literally just inserts '~rtm' before the last hyphen if syncing to rtm, and rips that out if syncing to ubuntu.
<robru> it doesn't consider the structure of the version string beyond that.
<slangasek> right
<robru> slangasek: I think the easiest way to keep the current feature set and support roundtripping would be to just s/~.*-/~series-/ and that way the right version tag would always be there.
<slangasek> that's not going to DTRT, so I think we should disallow such syncs and take our time to think about how we can do it right
<robru> ok
<slangasek> robru: that doesn't round-trip in the case that the original package wasn't train-managed.
<robru> true
<wgrant> slangasek: Is it still interesting to you? Or can you use something sensible like debmirror?
<slangasek> wgrant: what interests me at the moment is having p-m back online, so I've commented out the mirroring.  I don't know what this particular change was for, it seems to be a WIP by cjwatson; if I can figure out a quick fix to the wget commandline that doesn't require me to think about it I will, otherwise I'll leave it for him
<wgrant> slangasek: We can probably tighten the apache rule a bit without too much danger, but I'd prefer not to if the solution is just "don't use wget -r"...
<slangasek> wgrant: yes, I don't think you need to make a serverside change for this
<robru> slangasek: https://bugs.launchpad.net/cupstream2distro/+bug/1463218
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1463218 in CI Train [cu2d] "sync logic doesn't mangle versions correctly when syncing within ubuntu" [High,Triaged]
<slangasek> robru: thanks
<robru> slangasek: your'e welcome
<robru> kenvandine: slangasek: anyway to fix the problem at hand, wouldn't a manual upload with a bumped version for wily fix it?
<slangasek> robru: yes
<robru> slangasek: should I prepare that in a silo? ;-)
<slangasek> robru: sure, go ahead :)
<robru> slangasek: k, on it
<robru> kenvandine: slangasek: k, version bump building: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-017/+packages
<robru> kenvandine: when that build is done can you smoke-test it?
<slangasek> robru: p-m run successfully
<robru> slangasek: great!
<kenvandine> robru, sorry, i'm about to sign off here and i'll be out tomorrow :/
<robru> bah
<kenvandine> sorry man!
<robru> slangasek: ok well version bumped package is building but I have no idea how to verify it doesn't explode.
<kenvandine> robru, quick test... change the phone from network time to manual and see if it persists
<kenvandine> or the opposite
<kenvandine> in system-settings
<kenvandine> if that works, you're good
<robru> kenvandine: how do I flash a wily image on my phone?
<kenvandine> there's a channel for it
<robru> hmm
<kenvandine> don't recall off hand
<slangasek> ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/ubuntu
<slangasek> or if you need bq bits, ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/krillin.en
<kenvandine> i gotta jet though, gotta hit a store before it closes
<robru> kenvandine: goodnight
<kenvandine> you too
<slangasek> wgrant, cjwatson: found an option to (uglily) make wget skip the unreadable i18n dirs, so we're good now
<robru> slangasek: ok I'll check that tomorrow morning
<robru> pah
<robru> boiko: Hmmmmmmm, some problems with silo 8... It's set for vivid primary, aka an SRU, is that what you want? Not overlay PPA? Also it seems is a sync, it may suffer from a version bug we just discovered today, so pay attention to the resulting version numbers...
<boiko> robru: well, actually kgunn is the one who needs this silo/sync, they need to land shell rotation
<boiko> robru: I'll check with him tomorrow
<Mirv> good morning
<seb128> hum, does anyone know what's wrong in https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/dialer-app-vivid-i386-ci/89/console
<seb128> oh, ignore that, "Depends: qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-addressbook0.1 which is a virtual package."
<seb128> I guess it needs silo 008 to land
<cjwatson> slangasek: thanks.  this whole thing was an emergency fix to allow us to have enough history to reconstruct a snapshot of the overlay in case we need to do hotfixes to it, so I'm glad you got it put back together - I was a bit scared when reading scrollback about people disabling it
<cjwatson> slangasek: (I suspect that it worked well enough for apt-mirror-snapshot to be able to commit the result, and I didn't notice that wget was exiting non-zero)
<cjwatson> wgrant: I'd probably have used debmirror if it were installed on snakefruit, but this was an OMG-need-to-have-this-working-in-the-next-half-hour fix
<wgrant> cjwatson: Ahh, I see.
<sil2100> cjwatson: is that something related to snapshotting?
<cjwatson> sil2100: yes
 * sil2100 is apparently missing some backlog
<sil2100> :)
<cjwatson> sil2100: it's ok, it was an overnight fix
<cjwatson> you can ignore
<seb128> hey Łukasz
<seb128> how is the langpack patching going? need help with that?
<sil2100> seb128: hey, just sitting down to it once again, do you know where I can find the list of strings that we wanted changed?
<seb128> I can do it if you want
<seb128> but otherwise the strings are the ones on
<seb128> https://translations.launchpad.net/dialer-app/trunk/+pots/dialer-app/sr/+translate?show=untranslated
<seb128> (just picked a random language with 4 untranslated strings, which are the new ones ;-)
<seb128> let me ask for a wily export and compare to the langpack
<seb128> sil2100, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11666800/
<seb128> so yeah, no string removed in wily
<sil2100> Waiting for the es export to arrive on my e-mail
<seb128> so it's easy to copy over a wily export of the po
<seb128> and upload that
<sil2100> Ok, then even better - if you're not too busy then feel free to do the de one, I'll prepare the es
<seb128> k
<seb128> sil2100, how do I upload? dput directly to the overlay ppa or in a silo or...?
<sil2100> seb128: I would say let's dput directly
<sil2100> We don't have any QA control over translations anyway...
<sil2100> Was dialer the only obvious one missing?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> but that makes me unsure about the adressbook
<seb128> there were changes to import it from dialer/messaging and new ui bits like google import string
<seb128> but it might be that was before vivid release
<seb128> let me check/ask an export of that one as well
<sil2100> I suppose version number 1:15.04+20150608.1 would be fine?
<seb128> yes
<sil2100> Ok, source package done, I think fr was also on the list of critical languages, right?
<sil2100> Ah, but you probably did that one already ;p
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> k, no new strings in wily addressbook
<seb128> so good
<sil2100> Ok then, let's upload to the overlay PPA
<sil2100> Ok, so it seems we have two issues temporarily resolved
<sil2100> seb128: did you upload your langpacks? :)
<seb128> sil2100, yes, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/208639682/language-pack-touch-fr_1%3A15.04%2B20150608_1%3A15.04%2B20150608.1.diff.gz
<seb128> sil2100, you forgot to do the same for messaging-app in your -es upload
<sil2100> Yeah, just noticed that, re-uploading
<seb128> -de update, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/208639914/language-pack-touch-de_1%3A15.04%2B20150608_1%3A15.04%2B20150608.1.diff.gz
<seb128> sil2100, want me to do the same for the few other languages pat listed in https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1460144/comments/1 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1460144 in Canonical System Image "New swipe actions tutorial needs translations" [High,In progress]
<seb128> like catalan/italian/portuguese
<sil2100> seb128: it's not required, but if you're not super busy right now I suppose we could do that
<seb128> k, let me do those
<sil2100> To save your time I'll start from the other end and do portugese, just need to wait for LP to export those
<sil2100> ;)
<seb128> k
<seb128> starting with catalan
<seb128> to make dpm happy
<dpm> ;-)
<jgdx> cihelp: what's up with the ubuntu system settings job? Disabled?
<jgdx> I can't find any reason as to why in emails, channel hist… :'(
<psivaa> jgdx: i'm not sure why, it could be to let the other jobs to finish and may be for more slave chroot updates, i've enabled that job and kicked one jobs, for https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/apn-prototype/+merge/258992
<jgdx> thanks psivaa.
<psivaa> jgdx: np
<seb128> sil2100, k, done catalan and doing italian, then I think we should have enough
<sil2100> seb128: thanks! I finished portugese and uploaded :) I think afterwards we should indeed be good
<seb128> sil2100, verified with the fr langpack that it works
<seb128> the tutorial is translated on the dialer
<seb128> k, they are all built, it/pt still to publish then I guess you can kick an image build
<jgdx> trainguards: you can clean out silo 13 (row 18)
<jgdx> (job failed for me)
<Mirv> jgdx: ok.. so cancel the whole landing?
<Mirv> well, it's a manual upload so yes just add another line if needed
<jgdx> Mirv, yep
<sil2100> jibel: what was the other bug that we needed for OTA-4? Was that the 3G->2G switching one?
<davmor2> sil2100: that exists in rtm too
<Mirv> sil2100: I didn't publish 015 in the morning since currently I'm not keeping exact track what is supposed to be landed... is there exact list of OTA-4 bugs still?
<sil2100> davmor2: oh, ok, since I though BQ wanted that fixed badly
<sil2100> Mirv: anything can land, the landing gates are open :)
<Mirv> sil2100: oh :D
<sil2100> We decided to open them up, we have a 'snapshot' PPA to deal with OTA-4
<davmor2> sil2100: well I reproduced it yesterday on vivid 26 and rtm22
<Mirv> sil2100: ah I misread your e-mail. OTA4 still has things, but gates open anyway
<cjwatson> sil2100: FYI https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/launchpad/do-not-expire-phone-overlay/+merge/261438 - not on production yet but we should be able to deploy that before the world ends (or would have ended if you hadn't created the snapshot PPA)
<sil2100> cjwatson: \o/
<sil2100> davmor2: ok, then we'll have to discuss with Pat if we're blocking OTA-4 on that or not
<sil2100> uh
<sil2100> Ok, I jump out now for lunch
<jibel> sil2100, it was bug 1461593
<ubot5> bug 1461593 in network-manager (Ubuntu RTM) "No data connection switching from 2G only to 3G" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1461593
<rvr> popey: I don't understand this "Allow tapping repeat and sound ListItems to trigger action (affects vivid only) where as in the current clock app, one had to explicity click the checkbox button to enable it while now one can enable it by clicking on the listitem itself"
<nik90> rvr: I can explain that :)
<rvr> nik90: Yes, please :)
<nik90> rvr: The Ubuntu SDK changed the default behaviour of listitems when moving from Utopic -> Vivid.
<nik90> In utopic, you could click on a listitem to enable a child checkbox.. while in vivid this default behaviour was removed. So one has to explicity press the tiny checkbox in the listitem to enable it
<nik90> this changes affects the clock app and so I adjusted the code to ensure that the old behavior is retained
<nik90> on in the page where you choose alarm sound, you can click on the listitem to choose that alarm sound rather than having to click on the checkbox
<nik90> rvr: does that make it clear?
<rvr> Reading carefully
<rvr> ahh
<rvr> Old behaviour kept
<nik90> yup
<rvr> Cool, because I compared stable and rc-proposed and didn't found any difference :)
<rvr> Thanks
<nik90> yw
<jibel> nik90, someone was mentioning this change in behaviour to select Wifi access point, do you know if there is a bug report for it?
<nik90> jibel: I was told that it is a intentional change in the Ubuntu SDK.
<jibel> ah ok
<nik90> jibel: while testing, it seems some of the indicators may have been fixed to retain the old behavior.
<popey> nik90: fyi I asked QA (so I guess rvr) to test the multi-fat click.
<popey> I tested it on my vivid unity8 machine and it dies soon after starting, but I think that's not an app problem but the image is missing something gsettings related
<popey> other apps die similarly
<nik90> popey: ah ok
<popey> hoping the image seb128 and didrocks are working on fixes these things and we can test that soon
<seb128> popey, -didrocks, he moved to other work
<popey> ah, okay. so it's your baby?
<popey> super looking forward to testing it (much like everyone else)
<seb128> popey, I don't feel like strong ownership, but it landed on my shoulder it seems so trying to move it forward, getting to stand by itself :p I'm sure other are going to come and play around with it once it's working thoguh
<popey> heh, okay
<jibel> rvr, silo 3 passed verification?
<seb128> what are the landing rules now for vivid?
<seb128> it's open for landing, but does it mean any sort of changes or just selected bugfixes still?
<pmcgowan> seb128, its open, there is not a hit list yet
<rvr> jibel: Yesterday, yes
<rvr> popey: I'm testing com.ubuntu.clock_3.3.272_multi.click
<popey> rvr: good! :D
<seb128> pmcgowan, k, so basically we can land whatever we think is good?
<rvr> popey: I had to reboot to start it, but otherwise, it is working
<seb128> pmcgowan, no fear that it derail stability for the next ota or such?
<rvr> popey: Most of the changes have been verified
<rvr> popey: I'm now finishing with manual tests
<popey> \o/
<jibel> rvr, can you update the landing spreadsheet?
<rvr> jibel: Which part?
<rvr> Ahhh
<rvr> The spreadsheet
<rvr> So can I land it now?
<rvr> Done
<jibel> rvr, you can sign it off at lease :)
<jibel> least
<pmcgowan> seb128, not sure you saw my reply earlier, but anything can land for now
<rvr> jibel: sil2100 asked me yesterday to wait
<jibel> np
<sil2100> Ah, right, I didn't report back to you since it was late
<seb128> pmcgowan, I saw, thanks, just pondering the implications it has on the next ota but I'm not complaining, I like that better than diverging from trunk and not being able to land fixes ;-)
<rvr> sil2100: No problem, I forgot to ask you this morning
<pmcgowan> seb128, ack
<seb128> pmcgowan, btw not sure if you saw but we updated manually the ca/de/es/fr/it/pt langpacks for the new dialer/messaging string in the overlay
<seb128> should be good now
<sil2100> pmcgowan: hey! So regarding bug LP: #1461593, davmor2 mentioned he was able to reproduce this on RTM
<seb128> I tested the new deb on my fr phone
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1461593 in network-manager (Ubuntu RTM) "No data connection switching from 2G only to 3G" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1461593
<pmcgowan> sil2100, I can believe it
<pmcgowan> sil2100, awe has a fix coming today
<rvr> seb128: Does image 28 have those langpacks?
<seb128> rvr, unsure
<seb128> where do we see what changes are on what image?
<rvr> seb128: Ok, checked. Nope.
<seb128> :-/
<ogra_> seb128, at the bottom of http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/vivid/
<sil2100> pmcgowan: so we wait with ota4 for that fix?
<seb128> ogra_, thanks
<pmcgowan> sil2100, three fixes - the langpacks, the mms default and the 2g to 3g, yes
<sil2100> pmcgowan: ok, I knew it was on our list 'blocking ota4', but since davmor2 said it was already on stable I was wondering if we still block on that
<sil2100> But ok
<pmcgowan> sil2100, I think its just more frequent but not sure
<pmcgowan> sil2100, essentially bq asked it be fixed
<jibel> langpacks and mms as default landed this morning, waiting for a fix for 2g to 3g
<seb128> did we take the langpack infra issue somewhere for discussion?
<seb128> we patched around it manually for this time but it's a one time workaround for an easy case
<sil2100> seb128: the LP team will be discussing the possible options today on their meeting
<seb128> we need to not forget to get a proper resolution
<seb128> k
<sil2100> We're waiting for news from their side to start a formal discussion
<seb128> thanks
<sil2100> I already molested slangasek about all our issues yesterday :D
<jibel> ToyKeeper, with the new thumbnailer that landed in silo 15, I've no thumbnail for music and video and a crash file for thumbernail-service. Did you notice that?
<dobey> is nobody else seeing segfaults causing build failures on armhf/ppc in silos?
<fginther> jgdx, psivaa, sorry about the ubuntu system settings job. I had an update running to fix the broken amd64 job, but it crashed leaving the job disabled. It should be back to working now
<sil2100> jibel: can you get anyone else to confirm that? Since we'll need to revert the package upload then
<ogra_> dobey, nah, we all just quickly look in the other direction when that happens
<jgdx> fginther, thanks. Seems I'm getting passes.
<jibel> ops-team: ^^ can anyone install the new thumbnailer from the overlay on the latest rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en ?
<jibel> and confirm if you see crashes or not and if thumbnails are correctly generated
<jgdx> fginther, aah, you meant the silo?
<fginther> jgdx, no, I was referring to this: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-system-settings-ci/
<fginther> jgdx, The amd64 subjob was trying to collect test results that didn't exist. I was updating the jenkins config to not do that
<jibel> sil2100, I removed previous thumbnails and it works. It looks like an upgrade problem from 1.3 to 2.0
<sil2100> Oh, ok, hm
<jibel> I'll downgrade the package and try to reproduce
<sil2100> Might be a problem for people uploading though
<dobey> ogra_: appreciate the sarcasm, but combined with the "240 B/s" download speeds i'm getting from ports.u.c on my nexus 4, and my need to test new builds of this stuff on a device, i'm starting to get annoyed with things breaking :)
<sil2100> I mean, upgrading
<jibel> right
<davmor2> jibel: I can have a look in a minute I'm nearly done with this click package
<jibel> davmor2, I think you need to install OTA4, generate some thumbnails with current version then upgrade the thumbnailer
<jibel> and reboot
<rvr> popey: I found a problem
<rvr> popey: Set an alarm (e.g. +2 minutes). Let it activate. Go to the alarms page, check that the alarm is outdated. Switch the checkbox to activate it.
<rvr> popey: In my case, it crashes.
<popey> on vivid?
<rvr> popey: Yes
<rvr> popey: I'm using rc-proposed 28
<popey> nik90: ^
<popey> lemme try to reproduce
 * popey updates to 28
<jibel> hm, this time the gallery crashed
<jibel> davmor2, ^ please have a look, there is something wrong with this thumbnailer
<davmor2> jibel: will do about 5 minutes
<seb128> nik90, popey, rvr, the dbus.log has also quite "libecal-Message: e_cal_recur_generate_instances_of_rule(): bogus component, does not have DTSTART.  Skipping..." added when creating a reminder, unsure what component's bug that is/if that's known
<popey> rvr: nik90 reproduced on my vivid 28 krillin, and it doesn't happen on my retail krillin
<popey> so yes, that's a regression
<popey> yes, i see that too seb128
<seb128> oh, also the alarm list checkbox widget toggle animate twice when focussed
<seb128> like if you open some indicator and close it
<seb128> or switch to something else and back
<seb128> checkbox->switch widget
<seb128> the on/off one
<rvr> popey: Ok, moved the trello card to fail.
<rvr> I find the checkbox hard to interact with. I often activate the listitem instead.
<rvr> My fingers are big :)
<davmor2> popey: good news now reminders is good :)
<davmor2> popey: erm I mean notes
<popey> :)
<popey> rvr: nik90 is it this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1413027 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1413027 in Ubuntu Clock App "One-time alarms cannot be re-enabled using the alarm switch after they have gone off once" [Medium,Fix released]
<popey> perhaps not fully fixed
<rvr> popey: Well, it crashes :-/
<popey> indeed.
<popey> we'll see what nik90 says. I was just filing a bug and re-found that one
<nik90> rvr, popey: just got back and reading the backlog
<nik90> rvr: so I take it the only fail is the crash when activating a outdated alarm?
<nik90> rvr: the issue about the checkbox being hard to activate is a design that that I will bring to the attention of the design team. Right now clicking on the listitem will open the alarm and we cannot use that to enable/disable an alarm.
<nik90> rvr: are you using ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu channel?
<popey> nik90: ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en image 28
<popey> (that's what I tested on, which given rvr said 28, I assume same)
<nik90> popey: ok..I am first testing on n4, before moving to bq
<nik90> popey: hmm :/ crashes on N4 as well
<nik90> popey: although strangely when I reopened the clock app, the alarm that I tried to reenable is now activated..so it seems the activation works but it crashes few seconds later due to some reason
<seb128> doesn't crash here on the same image
<nik90> seb128: N4 or Bq?
<seb128> the switch widget double toggle when the app gets focussed though, but I guess that's a qml animation issue only
<seb128> nik90, bq
<nik90> my N4 image number seems to be r1 strangely despite me explicitly flashing rc-proposed..but either way for me it crashes 3-4 seconds later after enabling it
<rvr> current build number: 28
<rvr> device name: krillin
<rvr> channel: ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en
<rvr> nik90: ^
<nik90> rvr: the crash seems to be fluctuating .. I cannot reproduce it every time.. Do you see the same?
<rvr> nik90: Let me check
<nik90> this is bad since it might require a patch in the sdk which is a big target to update on the phone :/
<davmor2> jibel: confirmed I get music notes and and what looks strangely like a youtube logo on videos
<ChrisTownsend> trainguards: Hello, could I get a couple of silos please?
<Mirv> ChrisTownsend: sure
<ChrisTownsend> Mirv: Thank you
<Mirv> ChrisTownsend: 003 + 019
<ChrisTownsend> Mirv: Great, thanks again
<popey> nik90: we should get a bug filed to track this as soon as we can.
<nik90> popey: I will file it when I am able to reproduce the crash again (to get logs)..I reproduced the crash once out of 7-8 tries
<nik90> (on N4)
<popey> heh, okay
<rvr> nik90: Right, not always
<nik90> popey, rvr : Do either of you have the app log when it crashed?
<nik90> I will try a couple more times
<popey> nik90: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11672904/
<popey> nik90: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11672918/ dbus.log
<nik90> popey: I dont think the clock app log has the crash event in it..it all seems pretty normal to me..more the warnings are sdk stuff that most apps display.
<popey> hmm
<popey> probably because qmlscene just dies on its arse
<popey> -rw-r----- 1 phablet  whoopsie 14668426 Jun  9 14:29 _usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_qt5_bin_qmlscene.32011.crash
<popey> it uploaded, lemme see if i can find the crash in errors.u.c
<nik90> the only thing that I cannot understand in the dbus log is libecal-Message: e_cal_recur_generate_instances_of_rule(): bogus component, does not have DTSTART.  Skipping...
<popey> hmm, i have 116 errors on errors.ubuntu.com :S
<nik90> ;)
<popey>  /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene:11:Change:QVector:resize:pop:QAbstractItemModel::endMoveRows
<popey> thats what it says under "problem"
<popey> i think i see your crash there too
<nik90> popey: I am creating a bug now, can you upload that log to it then unless there is something personal in them?
<popey> is a pdf of it any good?
<popey> I see no other easy way to get it
<popey> gimmie the bug number when you have it and I'll attach what I can
<popey> but it looks like a qt/toolkit issue to me
<nik90> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1463430
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1463430 in Ubuntu Clock App "Clock app crashes when renabling an alarm" [Undecided,New]
<popey> nik90: updated
 * nik90 looks
<popey> I'd add a task for whatever package provides qmlscene / qt5
<nik90> popey: I think that was qtubuntu if I recall
<popey> looks plausible :)
<popey> we should set priority high as this is blocking landing
<nik90> I set it high for clock app..dont have permissions for qtubuntu
<nik90> popey: I see qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/libUbuntuComponents.so at the very end of the pdf...otherwise I cannot make head or tail of the crash log
<Mirv> nik90: libUbuntuComponents.so -> ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<popey> me either
<Mirv> (looking at https://errors.ubuntu.com/bucket/?id=/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene%3A11%3AChange%3AQVector%3Aresize%3Apop%3AQAbstractItemModel%3A%3AendMoveRows )
<kgunn> cihelp hey there, josharenson pointing out that ci seems to be taking unusually long to run here
<kgunn> https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity8/integrated_lightdm_refactor/+merge/260588
<kgunn> any ideas ?
<Mirv> QtCore -> qtbase-opensource-src
<popey> thanks mirv
<nik90> Mirv: thnx..I will add the necessary projects to the report
<seb128> having a debug bt would help there I guess
<nik90> zsombi: We seem to have a clock app crasher related to alarms which we detected while trying to push out a new clock app to the store https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1413027
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1413027 in Ubuntu Clock App "One-time alarms cannot be re-enabled using the alarm switch after they have gone off once" [Medium,Fix released]
<nik90> bah wrong bug link .. here is the correct one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1463430
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1463430 in Ubuntu Clock App "Clock app crashes when renabling an alarm" [High,Confirmed]
<nik90> zsombi: can you take a brief look at https://errors.ubuntu.com/bucket/?id=/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene%3A11%3AChange%3AQVector%3Aresize%3Apop%3AQAbstractItemModel%3A%3AendMoveRows and see if the sdk is involved?
<nik90> zsombi: We're currently trying to figure out the project causing the crash which could be the clock-app, sdk, qtubuntu, qtbase-opensource-src
<balloons> fginther, ping
<josepht> kgunn: looking
<nik90> popey: I think I can confirm this is a non-clock issue since the code that enables/disables alarm in that alarm list page has not been touched since before r191 while the store version is at r192.
<popey> nik90: ok.
<fginther> balloons, one moment please
<fginther> kgunn, the MP is running again. The machine used to run the unity-phablet-qmluitests-wily test has failed and I've had to disable that test
<kgunn> fginther: ta
<pstolowski> sil2100, hey, i've just noticed in pmcgowan's email a mention of not detecting bad package dependencies. i've just flashed the phone with rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en and after applying a silo on top of it i ended up with half-broken system (a mix of new & old version of *thumbnailer* packages installed) and had to manually upgrade broken packages; is it that issue?
<pmcgowan> it could be
<pmcgowan> jibel, rvr were the translations confirmed?
<fginther> balloons, what's uP?
<balloons> fginther, :-) Hey, so I was thinking about the core apps problem again and I'd like to try the idea of building the packages on vivid, but running them on an older version of ubuntu. I think this will work, as long as we grab the newer version of autopilot and the UITK helpers package.
<balloons> technically the requirement for vivid comes from needing to build, and the builders don't require the test environment setup
<fginther> balloons, yes, I think should work
<balloons> fginther, so I was trying to check this locally but couldn't find the zip of artifacts from the clock app jobs for instance
<fginther> balloons, you just need the debs produced by http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-clock-app-vivid-amd64-ci/ ?
<balloons> fginther, sure.. Just to double check before I ask you to do the same
<balloons> I was going to try utopic and trusty.. If things would work on trusty that would be ideal for running
<rvr> pmcgowan: Not available in 28
<fginther> balloons, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-clock-app-vivid-amd64-ci/ should be collecting them now
<rvr> Hopefully in 29
<pmcgowan> rvr, ah ok
<fginther> balloons, hows this? http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-clock-app-vivid-amd64-ci/9/
<balloons> grabbed'em.. let's try
<robru> dbarth: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-002-2-publish/104/console need these merges approved
<dbarth> robru: right, i was just checking that, but i spotted a potential regression meanwhile on one of the branches
<robru> dbarth: ah ok
<dbarth> robru: well, so i'll revert the test status for now while we check with alex/mardy
<dbarth> ah, you beat me to that ;)
<robru> dbarth: heh, yeah
 * robru -> lunch
<ogra_> pmcgowan, hmm, all my scopes have no online images anymore (apps is fine, video shows local vids, music shows local music but no thumbnails for online stuff)
<ogra_> (latest rc-proposed ... seems like a thumbnailer regression, did that land recently ?)
<ogra_> sil2100, ^^
<jibel> ogra_, which image?
<ogra_> latest meizu.en
<ogra_> (rc-proposed)
<ogra_> updated earlier today
<jibel> ogra_, what is the version of the thumbnailer on this image?
<ogra_> one sec
<jibel> ogra_, I think the new thumbnailer crashes when it's upgraded, but not on a fresh install
<ogra_> 1.3+15.04.20150312-0ubuntu1
<jibel> ogra_, not thumbnailer's fault. Latest version is 2.0
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> i'll wait for the next image then :)
<jibel> ogra_, however there is a new mediascanner on this image
<ogra_> yeah,
<ogra_> just checked the changelog
<ogra_> hmm, it runs but there is no recent log
<ogra_> uh
<ogra_> download-manager fails to download a click update
<ogra_> i'm definitely online though ... browser and webapps work fine
 * ogra_ reboots 
<ogra_> reboot helped ... i'll keep an eye on that
<sil2100> Yeah, we just landed thumbnailer today, so it can't be on latest proposed image
<jibel> sil2100, BTW davmor2 confirmed that after upgrade he doesn't have thumbnail for albums and videos. It would probably be safe to revert to 1.3 until the problem is understood. What do you think?
<sil2100> jibel: agreed, I'll prepare a soft-revert shortly
<sil2100> Just want to be done with preparing dinner
<robru> ATTENTION: taking the train offline for emergency migration from ps4 to ps4.5
<robru> PPAs are fine but no new jobs will be able to be run temporarily
<awe> ;(-
 * awe thinks he added his new line to the wrong spreadsheet
<awe> robru, is ps4.5 the version of a new spreadsheet instance?
<robru> awe: no, spreadsheet is unrelated. I'm talking about jenkins.
<awe> whew
<awe> robru, I just created a request for a NM sync silo, per the same method we last used to binary sync from the phablet-team/telephony PPA
<awe> sil2100 handled the sync link last time, but I think I got it right
<robru> awe: ok
<robru> will look in a sec
<awe> thanks
<robru> awe: fixed it
<awe> what did I miss?
<awe> did I put the comments in the wrong column?
<robru> awe: it's supposed to start with "sync:" and the ppa definition needs to be ppa:team/ubuntu/name
<awe> ah, thanks
<robru> awe: also wait, why do you have an MP and a sync? that doesn't make sense.
<awe> it's just there for reference sake
<awe> as we record test results in our MPs for ofono, and been trying to do the same for NM
<awe> I noted this in the comments
<awe> If that's too confusing, I won't do that in the future or maybe just list the MP in the comments
<robru> awe: ok well that's not going to work where it is. if the train sees an MP in the MP field it's going to build it and that's going to interfere with the sync.
<awe> got it
<robru> awe: but I notice the MP isn't merged, so maybe you really just want to build the MP?
<awe> no. this is network-manager
<robru> awe: I dunno much about nm ;-)
<awe> yea, it's maintained with quilt patches, don't think the CI build code knows how to deal with it
<awe> that's why it's a binary sync from the telephony PPA
<awe> this is how sil2100 and I handled the last upload of NM
<awe> I believe cyphermox used to do something similar...
<awe> except he may have directly uploaded to a silo
<robru> awe: ok no worries. train doesn't have any special quilt coverage, train just uses "bzr bd". you might want to check if nm can be built with "bzr bd" ;-)
<awe> it can, but I was told train wouldn't work with NM
<robru> awe: yeah cyphermox used to do direct uploads himself.
<robru> awe: yeah we should probably figure out for sure why it can't and if it can't, fix it. I really dislike these special cases ;-)
<robru> awe: but not today, too busy
<awe> robru, agreed.  I will have more NM updates on the way.  I'll re-review the email trail on this, and follow-up with you later in the week
<robru> awe: thanks
<awe> but that said, do I need to take any action to trigger the sync ( ie. do I still need to click 'Build' )?  The PPA is just now finishing it's publishing of the package
<robru> awe: yeah I need to assign the silo and then you'd have to click build (being careful to check INCLUDE_BINARIES_IN_SYNC option). but we have to wait for the train to come back online, #is is migrating it.
<awe> robru, got it.  I have to leave for the gym shortly, so I'll check back when I return
<robru> awe: sure
<balloons> fginther, fyi on the earlier experiments. Everything went more or less fine, however it still needed the newer qt components to run sadly. So the tests fai
<fginther> balloons, :-(
<balloons> I think nik90 works around that on trust by using an lxc container, but perhaps that's getting too deep for us
<nik90> balloons: Indeed I do..however its not that easy and is a bit too extensive and too much for your use case imo.
<nik90> welcome to my world ;)
<balloons> nik90, :p
<robru> awe: ok, started the copy for you since you're the guniea pig for the brand new production instance of the train ;-) https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-031-1-build/9/console
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: We just cut over to a brand new production deployment of ci-train, please report any issues you find to robru immediately
<sil2100> jibel: package reverted
<robru> awe: looks good, please test that silo and then we can publish
<robru> charles: I see the error in silo 22, just investigating
<awe> thanks robru!
<robru> awe: you're welcome!
<robru> awe: charles wasn't so lucky though, looks like a firewall issue busted his silo
<charles> :(
<awe> good luck charles!
<charles> thanks awe
<robru> charles: I poked the #is vanguard about this, shouldn't take too long to fix.
<charles> robru, thanks!
<boiko> robru: hi, I added a new component to silo 8 (telephony-service), could you please reconfigure it?
<robru> charles: you're welcome
<boiko> robru: vivid silo 8 I mean
<robru> boiko: I can, but there's a train issue preventing MP builds from working currently, so you won't be able to build right away
<boiko> robru: well, that silo is a sync silo, is it also affected?
<robru> boiko: yeah, sorry, source syncs are also affected. only binary syncs can work right now (dput is broken, so any source upload fails, including source syncs or MP builds)
<robru> boiko: so don't build 43 yet either ;-)
<boiko> robru: ok , got it! thanks :)
<robru> boiko: you're welcome. will ping you guys once it's safe
<boiko> sure thing
<boiko> robru: sorry for the silo request flood, but we had a long queue of small-to-medium fixes that were pending for quite some time now
<robru> boiko: haha, no worries. we have lots of silos now
<boiko> great! :D
<robru> boiko: yeah, 14 free right now.
<boiko> robru: that's nice! it means I can take my time on testing those, good :)
<robru> boiko: sure, but not too long ;-)
<boiko> robru: :)
<robru> boiko: ok try your builds now
<robru> charles: I fiddled yours manually, should be working now, but let's keep an eye on that
<robru> charles: hm, looks like there's a build failure on powerpc, was that expected?
<charles> robru, not sure what the issue there is... will look into it tomorrow morning, I'm EODing
<charles> robru, thanks for getting the silo unstuck though :-)
<robru> charles: ok no worries, yeah the train seems to be working, as far as I can tell this failure is on you ;-)
<robru> charles: good night!
<charles> heh
<charles> good night
<robru> boiko: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-046-1-build/6/console I'm kicking off one of your builds just to test the train a bit. apologies if it wasn't ready
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-06-10
<jibel> davmor2, I'm on krillin #29, upgraded this morning and the dash is empty. Do you see that?
<davmor2> jibel: let me have a look
<davmor2> jibel: was it ota upgrade or fresh install?
<popey> jibel: fine here. took a while to start, but I see apps in the app scope
<jibel> davmor2, upgrade
<popey> jibel: on ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en 29 here
<davmor2> jibel: no issues here let me try a fresh install, also if you pull down does it refresh if so it might of been the old issue of no net connection
<jibel> davmor2, I don't know what's going on with my phone, I'll reflash
<jibel> davmor2, I cannot pull anything down, the dash is completely empty
<davmor2> jibel: did something crash?
<jibel> no
<jibel> ah file:///usr/share/unity8/Dash/DashApplication.qml:19:1: plugin cannot be loaded for module "Ubuntu.Thumbnailer": Cannot load library /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Thumbnailer.0.1/libthumbnailer-qml.so: (libthumbnailer.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<jibel>      import Ubuntu.Thumbnailer 0.1 // Register support for image://thumbnailer/ and image://albumart/
<jibel> maybe the consequence of the upgrade to thumbnailer 2.0 yesterday
<jibel> it's from unity8-dash.log and the dash failed to load
<davmor2> jibel: ah it got reverted right so maybe your just got broke, this is why you should never apt upgrade on the phone right ;)
<jibel> davmor2, fixed after creating the link to the lib. I'll reflash anyway to come back to a known good state.
<davmor2> jibel: my fresh install is nearly installed now as a double check
<davmor2> jibel: all good on a fresh install too
<jibel> davmor2, yeah, I was on thumbnailer 2.0 and upgraded to #29 which probably didn't recreate the link to the lib
<davmor2> jibel: wompwompwomp.com
<rvr> sil2100: jibel: Confirmed that wizard is now translated in messaging app and dialer app. Also, MMS group chat is disabled by default in proposed #29.
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Excellent
<sil2100> Ok, so I'll copy the language-packs over to the snapshot PPA, the MMS fix should already be there I suppose
<jibel> rvr, thanks
<sil2100> jibel, rvr, davmor2: btw. did we get any news regarding the 2G->3G fix?
<rvr> sil2100: There is a linked branch in the bug report
<sil2100> Ah, ok, so it's silo 31 I see
<sil2100> Not marked as tested yet though
<Mirv> jgdx: targeted your line to overlay ppa specifically, and assigned silo 003
<Mirv> jgdx: note u-s-s also in silo 009
<jgdx> Mirv, yap, thanks.
<sil2100> Damn, my ISP seems to have issues again, I can't reach launchpad at all
<sil2100> While from my shell it works fine
<sil2100> Packets get lost around the 5th hop ;/
<Mirv> mandel: hey! could you look at fixing bug #1463792 - it prevents not only Qt 5.5 but also 5.4.2 since ciborium would need a rebuild
<ubot5> bug 1463792 in ciborium (Ubuntu) "Ciborium fails to build on wily on all architectures" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1463792
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: commented on the keyboard nav MR and submitted most of your requested changes.
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, thanks, I’ll take another look
 * sil2100 off to prepare lunch
<Mirv> dbarth__: 019
<kenvandine> seb128, thanks for silo 6!  I just reconfigured it for the overlay ppa
<seb128> kenvandine, oh? where is that config? do we want that?
<kenvandine> we need it for the overlay, yeah
<kenvandine> it's column L
<kenvandine> no need to rebuild or anything, i just did a watch only rebuild after the reconfigure so the job is right
<mandel> Mirv, sure
<sil2100> awe: hey! Is silo 31 ready for QA testing?
<sil2100> Since it's not set as testing done yet
<awe> sil2100, I still have some remaining testing to do this morning
<awe> I hope to be done in the next hour, hour and a half...
<jibel> bfiller, in silo 8, the icon of the address book changed, is it ok?
<bfiller> jibel: yes that's the new theme thing, right renatu ?
<jibel> bfiller, right, bu it's fine to land it now and not the whole theme for the other apps?
<renatu> jibel, bfiller, exactly, the bug is attached to the mr
<renatu> jibel, the icon is individual for each app
<bfiller> jibel: I think so, others will be landing soon
<bfiller> jibel: and don't have any releases so think it will be ok
<jibel> k
<ogra_> sil2100, hey ho, could i ask a system-image favour of you ? snappy needs a new channel "ubuntu-core/15.04/alpha" only manual copying will happen into this channel for testing upgrades, i dont really fell comfortable to hack the config myself
<seb128> bfiller, jibel, is that vivid+overlay?
<jibel> seb128, vivid + overlay + silo 8
<seb128> we didn't include the new icon for u-s-s there
<seb128> would be nice to have clarification if new icons are supposed to go in vivid or not
<seb128> we put it only in wily
<sil2100> ogra_: hey! You need any special config for it? Since I can create a channel for you no problem, the etc/config part is optional
<jibel> yes
<sil2100> We tend to not put manual channels in the config if not requiring any special configuration
<sil2100> Otherwise the config would be unreadable with the current syntax ;)
<ogra_> sil2100, no special config, i will always only copy images manually into it (from stable ... then from edge and test the upgrade path between old stable and future stable versions)
<jibel> pmcgowan, ^^^ should new icons land in vivid or only in wily?
<pmcgowan> seb128, jibel  yes new icons should land in vivid now
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, let me create that then
<pmcgowan> and new theme aiui
 * ogra_ hugs sil2100 
 * sil2100 hugs ogra_ back
<sil2100> ogra_: what devices do you need there?
<ogra_> sil2100, i guess everything thats in stable right now
<sil2100> Ok :)
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, the channels are created, next importer run should make them physically appear
<ogra_> sil2100, thanks a lot !!
<sil2100> np!
 * ogra_ makes a stroke next to sil2100's name on the beer board
<sil2100> Actually, the importer isn't required, it's just that there's always a lag between when s-i exports its contents to the public http
<sil2100> So those are available now
<ogra_> yep, i see it
<ogra_> thanks !
<cwayne> ogra_: if you dont have an actual physical beer board I'm disappointed
<Mirv> mandel: thanks!
<ogra_> cwayne, i have a whiteboard with "beer" written on it :)
<cwayne> ogra_: :P
<sil2100> yyh
 * sil2100 needs kgunn
<bfiller> sil2100: seems jenkins is not using vivid-updates at all and it should be, all of our browser MR's are failing because it needs the version in vivid-updates (which is in the image)
<bfiller> sil2100: like this one for example https://code.launchpad.net/~uriboni/webbrowser-app/keyboard-navigation/+merge/260183
<bfiller> oSoMoN: ^^
<sil2100> bfiller: the jenkins jobs? That's indeed bad
<sil2100> bfiller: you'll have to poke the CI team about it
<sil2100> cihelp: ^
<bfiller> cihelp: here is an example from the log, can't find the correct version of liboxideqt-qmlplugin which is in vivid-updates https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/webbrowser-app-vivid-armhf-ci/623/console
<psivaa> bfiller: taking a look
<psivaa> bfiller: just an update, we're in a meeting. once that's over i'll go back to looking into it
<bfiller> psivaa: thanks alot
<balloons> fginther, just a question about core apps jenkins again. Did you try rolling back the version of llvm in vivid? Or does that not matter. Presumably running the old kernel and old llvm would work?
<renatu> om26er, hey, how I can skip a autopilot test if it is not running on phone?
<om26er> renatu, you might need to ask in #ubuntu-quality -- I have been away from autopilot for a while, so not really sure what the present recommendation is. 'ubunut-qa' is the keyword there. :)
<balloons> renatu, inside the testcase itself? you can use skipif
<balloons> something like @unittest.skipIf(model() != 'Desktop'
<renatu> om26er, balloons thanks
<balloons> renatu, model() comes from autopilot.platform in case you are wondering :-)
<rvr> oSoMoN: Approving silo 20
<oSoMoN> rvr, thanks!
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can silo 20 be published, please?
<robru> oSoMoN: hm, it's set as an SRU, is that right? not just overlay ppa?
<oSoMoN> robru, no that’s not right, it should go to the overlay PPA
<robru> oSoMoN: ok, I'll change it, one sec
<robru> tvoss: yeah train uses 'bzr bd -S' to build source packages for uploading into PPAs.
<robru> pah
<robru> no
<robru> shut up queuebot, you're drunk
<robru> brb, lunch
<fginther> balloons, no, I never tried installing an older llvm. Not sure it would work, but I'll poke at a few things and see if it's possible
<fginther> bfiller, I'm working on a fix for those webbrowswer builds, should be working again soon
<bfiller> fginther: thanks
<davmor2> bfiller, jibel, sil2100: apps sync looks good marked it passed should show up here any second
<davmor2> in fact now
<bfiller> davmor2: great
<bfiller> kgunn: ^^^^
<davmor2> bfiller: I still have the issue with mms not being received but that is known issue
<kgunn> bfiller: thanks man!
<bfiller> davmor2: yeah, this doesn't change that at all
<davmor2> bfiller: also are there meant to be icon change for addressbook and not the others that is the  only other thing I wasn't 100% on
<bfiller> davmor2: yeah, we haven't landed the change yet for the others, only address book. but will be doing so in the next few days so should be ok
<robru> mterry: kenvandine: anybody around to do a packaging ack in silo 8?
<davmor2> bfiller: and as a bonus the new icon is much nicer :)
<mterry> robru, could do
<robru> mterry: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-008-2-publish/ thanks!
<mterry> robru, sure seems fine
<robru> mterry: thanks!
<fginther> bfiller, builds are now using vivid-updates. I've resubmitted the last 7 webbrowser MPs to update the results
<bfiller> fginther: thanks!
<robru> bfiller: silo 8
<bfiller> robru: thanks
<robru> bfiller: you're welcome
<rvr> awe: I had a crash with silo 31, switching the technology of the second SIM
<rvr> Hmm
<rvr> Wait, maybe it wasn't the crash
 * rvr is always confused when the page goes blank
<awe> the settings page?
<rvr> awe: Ok, no crash
<awe> whew...
<rvr> awe: Yes, the indicators disappear, etc
<rvr> awe: Ok, so no crash after all :))
<awe> do the indicators come back?
<rvr> awe: Yes
<awe> ok
<awe> that's comforting
<awe> ;)-
<rvr> awe: The reconnection issue will be solved in the future, right?
<awe> in *which* scenario?
<awe> it should re-connect in all scenarios except for Setting which SIM is capable of 3g
<awe> which is BQ-specific
<awe> ( and I'm assuming we're talking about a BQ device )
<awe> ( dumb question... you said second SIM already )
<awe> rvr?
<rvr> awe: Hmm
<rvr> awe: Yes, krillin
<rvr> awe: Not sure which scenario but the data connection is not back after a long wait
<rvr> Currently: SIM 1 3G, SIM 2 2G
<rvr> And no syslog because drwxrwxr-x 12 root android_input 4096 Jun 10 19:56 log/
<rvr> android_input... wtf
<awe> rvr, the scenario is important...
<awe> rvr, if a SIM allows you to set 2g->3g or 3g->2g, then the connection should come back
<awe> if you *change* which SIM can use 3g
<awe> then the connection will not come back
<rvr> awe: That's it, then
<awe> and we know about that, and have accepted that we'll need to wait a little bit longer for that fix
<rvr> Ok
<awe> I'm working on it as we speak
<rvr> Ack
<awe> thanks
<awe> here's the merge proposal associated with the change if you'd like to review our test results: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/network-manager/lp1461593/+merge/261450
<renatu> robru, could you build messaging-app on silo 8, please?
<robru> renatu: do you not have permission?
<renatu> I do not think so
<renatu> robru, how I can check it?
<robru> renatu: are you a member of https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-users ?
<renatu> robru, no
<robru> renatu: what's your lp id?
<renatu> renatofilho
<robru> renatu: k, I'm adding you
<renatu> nince thanks
<robru> renatu: so you can build from here: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-008-1-build/build?delay=0sec (this is linked from the dashboard, which is linked in the channel topic). just specify what package you want in the field there and that should be all you need to do
<robru> renatu: you're welcome
<robru> renatu: if you ever have questions about the train I'm happy to answer! Documentation is mostly at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/FAQ
<renatu> I will check that, thanks
<robru> renatu: you now have permission to build silos and free (abort) silos, but not assigning or publishing.
<renatu> it is ok
<rvr> awe: Approving silo 31
<awe> thanks rvr!
<rvr> Time to rest, see you tomorrow!
<robru> awe: I guess cyphermox had permission to ack the packaging diffs for nm? hmmmm
<robru> kenvandine: still around? need a packaging ack...
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues:
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-06-11
<Mirv> mandel: so doko reported the ciborium problem is about porting it to the next qml go version (this might be obvious to you, but not to me since I didn't understand the build failure..)
<robru> Mirv: sil2100 during your shift today can you find a core dev to ack 31? Happened right at my EOD and all US was gone by then.
<sil2100> robru: sure, thanks for the notice :)
<robru> sil2100: you're welcome! Goodnight
<Mirv> robru: yeah, I was thinking about that already
<Mirv> robru: goodnight
<Mirv> it's just that at early EU hours not too many core devs are around
<Mirv> sil2100: uh oh, possible complication. there's a vivid-proposed upload with same version number https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/0.9.10.0-4ubuntu15.2
<Mirv> it does not affect the images immediately, especially as it has been in -proposed for a month already, so we can publish the current package to overlay
<Mirv> it has failed SRU verification but still these cases might bite us at some point
<sil2100> Mirv: yeah, I think in this case we might need to start using some overlay-specific versioning scheme
<sil2100> Mirv: otherwise there's always a way it would bite us
<mzanetti> sil2100, hey, can you reconfig silo4 please? I've added a tiny branch for the address book app to not allow rotating
<sil2100> mzanetti: on it :)
<sil2100> The silo is dual-landing, right?
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> all the dependencies should be ok now
<mzanetti> I *really* hope
<sil2100> I think everything should be in place indeed
<mzanetti> sil2100, I only need to build address-book-app right, no need to rebuild all the others because of the reconfig if they weren't dirty?
<sil2100> mzanetti: exactly
<mzanetti> ack. doing
<mzanetti> let's get this beast landed today!
<sil2100> mzanetti: if the others were clean before that is! i.e. nothing made the silo 'dirty'
<mzanetti> yep
<mzanetti> the last rebuild was yesterday night after the apps landed, nothing else landed
<mandel> Mirv, sorry, I'm out today, I'm full of drugs after my wisdom teeth were removed
<Mirv> mandel: ok!
<mzanetti> sil2100, is it normal that the silo build log says "Dependency wait" while the ppa says "failure because of the dep wait"?
<mzanetti> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-004-1-build/197/console
<mzanetti> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-004/+packages
<sil2100> mzanetti: looking
<sil2100> mzanetti: eh... looks like vivid is missing another thing
<sil2100> hmmm
<mzanetti> sil2100, libunity-api-dev, right?
<sil2100> But that's REALLY strand
<cjwatson> mzanetti: It's normal that that shows up with an X icon; whether it's a failure or not depends on your point of view
<sil2100> *strange
<mzanetti> that's in the silo too
<cjwatson> mzanetti: Not Only as of recently
<sil2100> mzanetti: let me retry, maybe it didn't pick up the dep appearing
<mzanetti> I think the armhf build just gave up too quickly because it needed to build unity-api
<cjwatson> It hasn't given up
<cjwatson> dep-waits are auto-retried when the dep is available
<cjwatson> But out of cron, so there's a delay
<sil2100> Yeah, sometimes it can take a while, so I usually poke it manually then
<mzanetti> oh... now it builds
<cjwatson> It would have sorted itself out, but retrying manually is fine
<sil2100> I poked it manually, should be fine now
<mzanetti> ah ok... yeah, just the red cross confused me
<sil2100> No worries, it's a normal thing, I was worried we didn't have the right libunity-api-dev version in vivid
<mzanetti> sil2100, same for unity8 armhf btw... if you can poke that too, otherwise I'll just wait, no prob
<sil2100> mzanetti: done, let's say how it goes
<mzanetti> ta
<mzanetti> sil2100, erm... which version do I pick for the gles-sync in a dual landing silo?
<sil2100> mzanetti: the upstream one I would suppose, why do you ask?
<mzanetti> because there are two, 14.10 and 15.04
<mzanetti> erm. 15.04 and 15.10
<sil2100> Yeah, but just always target the upstream versions, i.e. if there's a version of 1.2+15.10.20150606-0ubuntu1, simply be sure to target the main upstream part, 1.2
<sil2100> This means you'll have to bump the upstream version number whenever the API changes or there's something distinctive
<mzanetti> ah ok. thanks
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, what's the status of the ota-4 build?
<sil2100> ogra_: ping :)
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: we need to publish silo 31, on it now
<john-mcaleely> so, QA is all done?
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: for silo 31 yes, then we copy it to snapshot, build an image, QA do some checks and I suppose we're good to go
<sil2100> ogra_: could you take a look at https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-031-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/network-manager_packaging_changes.diff ?
<john-mcaleely> ah, yes, makes sense
<john-mcaleely> good to know, thanks
<ogra_> sil2100, ACK
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> THanks
<Mirv> mandel: holy ... I may have accidentally been able to port ciborium to go qml.v1 .. https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ciborium/port_to_qml.v1/+merge/261707 could you take a look when you are back in ranks?
<Mirv> if it's anywhere near what should have been done, I will be surprised. I was also surprised when bzr bd ran, unit tests passed and package was created
 * Mirv is very trusting in his Go skills
<sil2100> jibel: do you know if Pat wanted anything else in OTA-4?
<sil2100> Or is it ok for me to start doing magic tricks to build an image?
<sil2100> ogra_: I'll be doing some build related magic for OTA-4 now
<ogra_> fine
<sil2100> ogra_, slangasek: just so you're aware... what I did is, disabled the importer, reconfigured the 14.09-factory-proposed channel to look for the vivid cdimage builds (and use tarballs from the respectful rc-proposed channels) and disabled the rootfs part of the rc-proposed/ubuntu channel
<sil2100> I did that for a one-time run
<sil2100> This way, once I build now an image from the snapshot PPA, the rootfs will only be picked up by 14.09-factory-proposed
<sil2100> We will use it as the final OTA-4 candidate
<sil2100> Once it's built, I'll run the importer, then modify the config back to the previous state and build a new rc-proposed image
<sil2100> I did all this mambo-jumbo so that we don't have a strange image in rc-proposed and that we can have the snapshotted one only in 14.09-factory-proposed
<sil2100> ogra_: sounds fine? (and overly unnecessarily complicated?)
<ogra_> sinds fine, yes
<ogra_> *sounds
<ogra_> not sure it is overly compilcated :)
<sil2100> Ok then, double-checking everything and running the build
<sil2100> Build running
<jibel> popey, are you not allowed to add lines to the spreadsheet?
<popey> not last time i tried jibel
<sil2100> jibel: I usually help out and fill in the info as needed as well
<sil2100> I think popey has access
<popey> \o/
<popey> now, what's the url :)
<sil2100> popey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain has always the latest ;)
<popey> thanks!
<jibel> popey, add requests for click apps to the 'Tarballs and Clicks' tab
<popey> sweet, will do that from now on thanks!
<sil2100> I added this one entry already :)
<sil2100> Normally just copy-paste the info to the right places as what you sent out by e-mail and poke us, we'll approve it as a landing
<popey> k
<sil2100> pmcgowan: hey! I'm building the final OTA-4 candidate
<sil2100> pmcgowan: I set 14.09-factory-proposed as the target for this image, it's being built from the stable-snapshot PPA - we have the 2G->3G fix in it
<sil2100> I'll take a bit to finish, I'll be jumping out for lunch as well but I suppose it'll finish around when I'm back
<davmor2> jibel: I'm assuming once sil2100 has finished this we need to cover the ota tests right?
<sil2100> davmor2: I suppose the OTA tests will have to be done once we copy it to rc
<sil2100> I would like you guys to check if all is ok in the image before that happens ;) Maybe a quick look if it boots or something
 * sil2100 lunch
<davmor2> sil2100: yeah I think that is plan
<jibel> davmor2, as sil2100 once it's in RC
<jibel> +said
<jibel> davmor2, but first check that languages are ok, MMS is default, 2G->3G is fixed on the new build then promote to rc
<jibel> s/MMS is default/MMS group chat is not default/
<davmor2> jibel: indeed
<mzanetti> sil2100, I'm afraid I need your help again: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/208833921/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-armhf.unity8_8.10%2B15.04.20150611.1-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<mzanetti> looking at my vivid+overlay powered device, all seems to be fine
<mzanetti> not sure why the silo won't install it
<pmcgowan> sil2100, awesome, I see the MMS receive fix queued up, would have been nice to get as well but need to ship sometime
<popey> sil2100: added calendar to spreadsheet \o/
<kenvandine> is anyone familiar with the boottest jobs, specifically for lxc-android-config?
<kenvandine> it's failing to install the deb, which can't work since that package has to be installed from recovery
<kenvandine> cihelp: ^^
<kenvandine> actually, fginther i see you've kicked a few of these jobs, any clue how to make them pass?
<fginther> kenvandine, looking
<kenvandine> fginther, the deb has to be installed in recovery, or at least after doing some manual unmounts... so the job would require some special handling
<pstolowski> jibel, hello! what's the situation with silos 29, 40, 13, any chance to land that stuff this week?
<fginther> kenvandine, ah, so this simple can't be handled by the current test. We should be able to just ask one of the archive-admins to pass it
<fginther> I can't do it directly
<kenvandine> Laney, ^^ can you do that?  push lxc-android-config through?
<kenvandine> Laney, from proposed to release that is
<kenvandine> fginther, can't we drop the boottest for it?
<fginther> kenvandine, There's a dependency between the proposed migration service and boottest, I can't just tell it not to run the test, but I may be able to fake a response
<fginther> kenvandine, ok, lets see if this works
<fginther> kenvandine, that did it
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> thanks!
<kenvandine> fginther, so future jobs won't need massaging?
<kenvandine> not that i hope to land lxc-android-config... it isn't exactly fun :)
<fginther> kenvandine, no, I had to just manually create a passing result for this. Getting it to automatically pass in the future will take more work
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> fginther, it's had passing runs before though
<kenvandine> which is just odd...
<kenvandine> unless those were faked :)
<kenvandine> dunno
<jibel> pstolowski, rvr is verifying 29, 40 is next in the queue, and if you can find someone to review an approve the MR on 13 it'll move to ready for testing.
<jibel> s/an/and/
<fginther> kenvandine, there was a regression in the boottest that was causing packages to not actually be installed for a while
<pstolowski> jibel, ok, thanks. 13' MR was approved yesterday
<fginther> kenvandine, which would explain those passes
<kenvandine> ah
<kgunn> sil2100: just checking, silo 4 having trouble on unity8 due to libconnectivity-qt1, any update on that one ?
<kgunn> i was disconnected for a bit
<sil2100> kgunn: hey, didn't look at it, I was out for lunch when I got the ping and missed it sadly, let me look
<slangasek> sil2100: thanks for the info.  I don't think you actually want to disable *just* the Ubuntu part on rc-proposed however; I think you want to mark rc-proposed 'manual' so that it doesn't import some crazy set of files that excludes the ubuntu tarball entirely
<sil2100> slangasek: uh, ok, too late, but I think everything was fine I suppose...
<sil2100> slangasek: I remember I once asked stgraber and he mentioned that if there is no section (for instance, no ubuntu_file), nothing will be imported at for that
<Laney> kenvandine: fginther: Can you fix boottest to skip this package if it's never going to work?
<sil2100> And since there was no change in tarballs, I thought no new image with junk would appear
<slangasek> sil2100: in fact, if you look at the rc-proposed channel, you'll see that there is now an image on the channel with no 'ubuntu' part
<sil2100> Ouch
<slangasek> sil2100: I've marked the channel manual for the moment, and we'll need to delete the image to clean it up
<sil2100> Yeah, once we actually get a real image to this channel
<slangasek> sil2100: even if stgraber said this was supposed to work, it's a weird way to do it, as opposed to just disabling imports for the channel :)
<slangasek> sil2100: no, immediately; I'll work on it now
<sil2100> Anyway, we seem to have the snapshot image in 14.09-factory-proposed now, just confirming it has the right parts
<sil2100> Ok, image looks fine, device and custom bits are correct + the ubuntu parts correct
<sil2100> slangasek: I guess we can revert the setting now, I would build a standard overlay image though as I don't want the rc-proposed channel to pull in the snapshot release
<sil2100> Not a big deal, but I didn't want them to have strange images (but they already did get that, eh)
<sil2100> slangasek: next time I'll make it manual, just this seemed quicker to me ;)
<sil2100> Didn't expect it to fetch anything
<slangasek> sil2100: 'manual' is a one-line change ;)
<sil2100> slangasek: well, I wasn't sure it didn't require removing all the other lines
<sil2100> I feel bad deleting so many good lines
<sil2100> ;)
<slangasek> broken images removed from all devices, rerunning importer
<sil2100> slangasek: thanks, sorry about that, as I said I didn't expect anything to be pulled in since why would it
<kenvandine> fginther, couldn't you just return success if the package is lxc-android-config?
<kenvandine> hopefully it's truely a one-off case
<kenvandine> we don't want to skip it for most packages
<fginther> kenvandine, the test has to also determine the version of the package to promote, thats really the only thing that's complicated here
<kenvandine> Laney, ^^
<fginther> kenvandine, Laney, but yeah, whitelisting this package is probably the right approach here
<Laney> I think so
<Laney> do you need a bug or anything to track the work to do it?
<fginther> Laney, sure, you can file them here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-boottest
<Laney> done, thanks
<sil2100> kgunn: still looking into that, will have to experiment in a chroot
<kgunn> mzanetti: ^
<kgunn> full shell rotation==snake bit
<mzanetti> as soon as that's landed I'll probably be drunk for a day or two
<sil2100> kgunn, mzanetti: anyway, not sure if it's related as otherwise this would lead to all archs to fail, but there's a somewhat of a loop-dependency in connectivity-api right now...
<sil2100> I mean, in unity8 basically, but due to connectivity-api
<sil2100> unity8 depends on libconnectivity-qt1, that depends on indicator-network and that depends on unity8 o_O
<sil2100> That's not healthy at all
<mzanetti> uh oh
<mzanetti> I don't think that has changed in a long time tho...
<sil2100> It changed in the latest connectivity-api
<mzanetti> oh, I see
<sil2100> I checked and the vivid version does not depend on indicator-network
<sil2100> The one in the overlay that's shipped with indicator-network starts having that dep ;/
<sil2100> That smells like serious trouble to me
<sil2100> Need to check if that can be the cause here as well
<mzanetti> Wellark, ^^
<sil2100> Damn, this is really bad right now
<sil2100> When I check the amd64 unity8 build logs it's actually INSTALLING UNITY8 as a build dep during building
<sil2100> :O
<sil2100> Wellark: ping
<kgunn> sil2100: just wondering, how'd this only happen in vivid+overlay? is connectivity-api diverged ?
<sil2100> Not sure, still checking if it's related, maybe it's just a race that causes it to fail - all in all, this is NOT the correct behavior anyway and will lead to problems sooner or later
<sil2100> Since you can't depend on unity8 when building unity8
<sil2100> But I'm still looking, now prepared the chroot
<cjwatson> Well
<cjwatson> You can
<cjwatson> It's not necessarily a good idea, but it's not fatal
<slangasek> sil2100: should the importer be re-enabled now?
<cjwatson> That sort of thing is more to be expected from toolchain-type stuff, though
<sil2100> slangasek: I was thinking - is rc-proposed still manual? Since I woudln't want the snapshot image to generate a new image
<sil2100> slangasek: maybe we should build a new overlay-based rootfs?
<mzanetti> sil2100, kgunn: I guess this is the reason why it only fails on vivid: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/0.5.1+15.10.20150604-0ubuntu1
<sil2100> hm, still, a bit strange it would break like this
<sil2100> mzanetti, kgunn: I'll keep investigating, but we have a team meeting now :)
<sil2100> So much slooower than usual
<sil2100> But my chroot will certainly make thins easier
<sil2100> Ok, getting somewhere
<sil2100> Found the root cause
<ogra_> this is ubuntu, we only have sudo causes
<davidbarth> hey trainguards, are you guys still creating silos for oldies? like an rtm14-09 missing backport ? (see line 65)
<ogra_> davidbarth, what for ?
<robru> davidbarth: uh, no, rtm support was ripped out of the train
<ogra_> all users will be on vivid soon ... no need to care for 14.09
<mzanetti> sil2100, fix is in spreadsheet row 66
<sil2100> mzanetti: anyway, the bug is oxide ;/
<mzanetti> wat?
<sil2100> I mean, not exactly, let me clear out everything in a minute
<sil2100> Too many stuff going on
<mzanetti> sil2100, I found out that pete-woods dropped the dep to unity8 from indicator-network in wily, with the commit message describing this issue
<mzanetti> so I backported that commit to their 15.04 branch
<sil2100> mzanetti: so, the problem is in qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-web-plugin which is one of the big chain dependencies
<sil2100> hm, no, wait
<sil2100> Oh
<robru> sil2100: when was the last time you assigned or reconfigured a silo today? it seems the spreadsheet has been updated to new spreadsheet API which breaks a lot of our code (in particular the menu for assigning and reconfiguring is gone). I'm not sure if a person did that or if google is just forcibly deprecating the old api.
<sil2100> robru: uh, I reconfigured one silo at least, it seemed to be ok
<robru> sil2100: yeah but how long ago?
<sil2100> robru: in the morning I think, so around 7 hours ago?
<sil2100> Damn, stupid google
<robru> sil2100: k, I don't know when this switch happened, but I just tried to assign a silo and google was like "welcome to the new google sheets! btw all your scripts are broken"
<sil2100> uuh
<mzanetti> oh dear...
<kenvandine> robru, close it and reopen
<kenvandine> it happened to me earlier today
<rvr> pstolowski: Approving silo 29
<kenvandine> robru, at least that worked for me
<kenvandine> like 30m ago
<robru> kenvandine: oh weird, indeed reloading worked
<kenvandine> robru, yeah... i freaked out about it earlier... spent a few minutes swearing about the damn spreadsheet
<robru> kenvandine: it's really pathetic. luckily the replacement is really close ;-)
<kenvandine> robru, yeah yeah... heard that before :)
 * kenvandine ducks
 * kenvandine gets a red bull for robru, code faster!
<robru> kenvandine: the difference is, last time I said that i was waiting for another team that had other priorities. this time, I'm writing it myself and I have a working demo that i'm iterating on ;-)
<sil2100> mzanetti: ok it's actually a very absurd thing, I'm starting to think it was just some hiccup :|
<pstolowski> rvr, great, thanks for the update!
<slangasek> sil2100: the rc-proposed channel is still manual, yes
<slangasek> sil2100: and if you're done with the snapshot build, yes we should probably kick off another overlay rootfs with the regular config - but since rc-proposed is still set to manual it should be ok to re-enable the importer
<sil2100> slangasek: ok, so we can re-enable the importer, disable the 14.09-factory-proposed and build a new rootfs
<sil2100> Right :)
 * slangasek nods
<sil2100> Ok, on it
<mzanetti> sil2100, so that branch I proposed, is that no good?
<sil2100> Building the rootfs
<mzanetti> https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/indicator-network/backport-dep-loop-fix/+merge/261742
<sil2100> mzanetti: I'll check it in a moment, I'm still looking for the reason of the issues
<sil2100> mzanetti: it's strange as it almost looks as if it didn't see packages in -updates - if I enable updates in my chroot, everything works fine... but actually, let me try one more thing
<popey> sil2100: we having a landing call today?
<popey> (just checking)
<ogra_> oh, thats what the harps in my pocket watend to tell me !
<sil2100> popey: yeah
<sil2100> robru: ping pong
<mzanetti> lol... "the harps in my pocket"
<mzanetti> so true
<sil2100> mzanetti: this build failure is still a mystery for me, cannot reproduce the issue in a similarily configured chroot
<mzanetti> sil2100, same here... can't repro on the phone with the same archive configuration
<mzanetti> sil2100, anyhow, pete-woods seems to have broken it for wily
<mzanetti> shouldn't we just land that backport to vivid?
<mzanetti> by broken I mean "broken the dependency loop"
<mzanetti> aka fixed it :D
<sil2100> Yeah, probably a good idea :) It *might* help, but... there's no guarantee
<sil2100> We'll assign a silo, we had spreadsheet issues
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, any story on an ota-4 build?
<sil2100> Ah, forgot robru assigned it already
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: it's done, the build at least, now QA is making sure all is cool
<sil2100> Then we copy to RC
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, aha. perfect
<robru> sil2100: mzanetti: yep silo 18 is ready to go
<sil2100> Good you reminded me, with all the things going on I almost forgot I need to fix up a generic image...
<sil2100> hmmm, problem is, we already have another one
<sil2100> Damn
<mzanetti> thanks robru, thanks sil2100. Really appreciate your help
<robru> mzanetti: you're welcome
<sil2100> Ok, generic image stuffed in
<sil2100> That was so close...
<sil2100> mzanetti: so, since I'm currently out of ideas, let's try landing the change from silo 18 and see if that helps - if not, we'd have to re-check that ;/
<mzanetti> yep
<mzanetti> building right now
<jhodapp> sil2100, silo27 is ready for publishing
<sil2100> ogra_: hey! We'd need some packaging ACKs for really easy changes:
<sil2100> ogra_: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-029-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/ubuntuone-credentials_packaging_changes.diff and https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-029-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/unity-scope-click_packaging_changes.diff
<ogra_> sil2100, ACK
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks!
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> robru: ok, so I'm approving and publishing silo 11, but it seems the train invalidly built the package - it thought there was no previous version in wily and included all the history in the upload (and requested a packaging ACK saying it's a NEW package)
<sil2100> robru: while the actual change was just a small code change
<sil2100> robru: (see https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-011-2-publish/56/ )
<sil2100> robru: will you need the PPA contents for debugging or can I publish it?
<sil2100> (this is the actual change: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/208269342/nuntium_1.4%2B15.10.20150521-0ubuntu8_1.4%2B15.10.20150604-0ubuntu1.diff.gz )
<sil2100> Ah, I see the reason for that
<sil2100> robru: actually, it seems the problem here was the version number in the latest package
<robru> sil2100: wait
<sil2100> robru: somehow 1.4+15.10.20150521-0ubuntu8 was not in trunk...
<robru> sil2100: do not publish
<robru> sil2100: the reason it thinks it's a new package is because dest is set as overlay ppa.
<sil2100> It got hm, overriden by 1.4+15.04.20150521-0ubuntu1, strange stuff
<robru> sil2100: not a train bug, silo is misconfigured.
<sil2100> Ah, uuuh!
<robru> sil2100: nuntium really isn't in overlay ppa
<jhodapp> thanks sil2100
<sil2100> Duh
<sil2100> robru: right, not for wily at leaset
<robru> sil2100: reconfigure for wily and watch only build,should fix it
<sil2100> *least
<robru> sil2100: I mean reconfigure without dest ppa set
<sil2100> Right
<sil2100> robru: ok, updated the MR, if you could later top-approve it it would be awesome
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> Thanks for noticing the invalid target btw.!
<robru> sil2100: you're welcome
<robru> boiko: you got silo 20, note telephony-service conflict in silo 43
<sil2100> robru: publishing still broken...
<sil2100> robru: it would require a rebuild probably
<sil2100> robru: as it has the wrong information in the upload, but I suppose the package itself is good
<robru> sil2100: that's weird, before the content diff was null now it has something, which is expected. I'm not sure why the packging diff still thinks it's a new package
<robru> sil2100: I say just force publish it, should be fine
<robru> sil2100: the package is definitely fine, this is just an issue with train barfing on the diff
<sil2100> -nuntium (1.4+15.10.20150521-0ubuntu8) wily; urgency=medium
<sil2100> +nuntium (1.4+15.04.20150521-0ubuntu1) vivid; urgency=medium
<sil2100> This is a bit worrying but still
<sil2100> I guess it's ok to publish
<sil2100> I'll go on ahead since we need this package badly now
<robru> sil2100: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-011-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/nuntium_content.diff/*view*/ what diff you looking at? package is still a wily package
<robru> oh, the previous release. weird.
<robru> sil2100: I blame trunk, check the diff on the MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~alfonsosanchezbeato/nuntium/fix-mms-rx/+merge/260678 it shows 521 as vivid.
<sil2100> hah, yeah...
<popey> pmcgowan: I know how much you love bugs - this is annoying https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1454210
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1454210 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "accounts are lost each time the app is ran on the device" [High,New]
<popey> pmcgowan: if you're on vivid and you update an app which has an account plugin, the plugin is removed and re-added, losing settings
<popey> pmcgowan: will hit everyone once we OTA-4
<pmcgowan> that is annoying
<pmcgowan> oh
<pmcgowan> popey, so its not a developer thing only?
<popey> nope
<popey> if a user updates an app which has an OA plugin inside (reminders/notes) it will hit them
<popey> mzanetti: right? ^
<pmcgowan> popey, sounds like you need to uninstall
<mzanetti> erm... it is a developer thing only
<pmcgowan> not update
<popey> mzanetti: how so?
<mzanetti> because update doesn't remove it, only if the account is uninstalled
<popey> mzanetti: if I pkcon install-local a new reminders, it does it to me.
<popey> I have to re-auth each time
<mzanetti> oh really
<mzanetti> well, I only tried with qtcreator which does indeed a remove + install
<popey> maybe the wording of that bug doesn't cover my use case exactly
<mzanetti> however, I don't think we're affected if an app is just updated in the store
<popey> how so?
<mzanetti> at least I wouldn't have noticed it yet... we are releasing a reminders update now, are we?
<mzanetti> I will watch out if it happens
<popey> soon
<popey> let me test on my device here
<popey> you dont think it happens from store, but does from pkcon?
<popey> can't see how
<mzanetti> fair point
<popey> lemme confirm anyway
<popey> ok, so all works as expected on rtm... upgraded and didn't lose the account
 * popey tries vivid
<mzanetti> I only have this issue as of vivid
<popey> mzanetti: confirmed
<mzanetti> popey, what is the situation then?
<popey> the act of installing a new version of reminders onto a system that has an online account setup will delete that online account entry
<popey> (on vivid)
<mzanetti> popey, erm... does it affect us throught the store too?
<popey> I don't see how it wont
<mzanetti> O_o
<mzanetti> do you have an old package of reminders floating on your hard disk? could install it, set up the account and then upgrade from store
<popey> i can do that, yes
<popey> i can pluck any old version from jenkins. will do that now, to confirm
<popey> mzanetti: confirmed
<mzanetti> :(
<popey> installed com.ubuntu.reminders_0.5.429_armhf.click, created evernote account, opened reminders, worked. upgrade to 434 (from store) and it disappears
 * popey adds to the bug
<popey> mzanetti: updated bug
<popey> pmcgowan: so basically yes, on vivid, _any_ app update via the store, where the app has an online accounts plugin (reminders, untapped - dunno how many others? scopes?) the account will be deleted.
<pmcgowan> sh*t
<pmcgowan> popey, tagging it up
<popey> So only affects apps which have an online account component where the user has logged in.
<popey> It's an inconvenience.
<popey> thanks
<davmor2> pmcgowan: did this get fixed in rtm maybe the fix was never ported to vivid
<davmor2> pmcgowan: we had it for the u1 account
<popey> It certainly doesn't happen in RTM
<popey> (now)
<pmcgowan> davmor2, not sure
<davmor2> popey: good catch though. we wouldn't of picked it up as we start from a fresh base and then install the stuff to test everytime.  So the account was only created after the app was installed :(
<om26er> pedronis, pinh
<om26er> ping
<om26er> pedronis, re: silo38 -- I am not sure if the proposed package really fixes the issue.
<pedronis> om26er: do you still see the issue in the bug?
<om26er> pedronis, yes, after clearing the messages, I quickly sent another email, after 15 minutes that email never showed up in notifications
<om26er> pedronis, I did however see a later email
<pedronis> om26er: did you restart ubuntu-push-client after installing (I'm not sure the package does that atm)
<pedronis> ?
<om26er> pedronis, i rebooted
<pedronis> om26er: ok, I'm not sure what to do, either there is a bug in account-polld or the timing is such that is really an easy problem to trigger even with the fix and that means we need a better interface for this from the messaging-indicator
<om26er> pedronis, :/
<pedronis> om26er: and the client and account is moving to another team soon, so I won't work on it anymore, not sure if to revert the change (the change is better than before but may be useless) or we should land it anyway
<pedronis> s/and account/and account-polld/
<om26er> pedronis, it it didn't fix the bug, I don't think it makes sense to lad it
<pedronis> om26er: ok, I will revert and it goes back to the todo list of who picks up the project
<robru> kenvandine: around for a packaging ack? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-013-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/unity-scopes-api_packaging_changes.diff/*view*/
<kenvandine> robru, sure
<robru> thanks
<robru> alex-abreu: https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/webbrowser-app/saml-url-persistence/+merge/260248 need this top approved before I can publish
<alex-abreu> robru, done
<robru> alex-abreu: thanks
<kenvandine> robru, the build depends change for g++ looks a little odd based on the comment that was there before
<kenvandine> -               g++-4.9:native,
<kenvandine> +               g++,
<kenvandine> but
<kenvandine> the fact that the comment was removed too, makes me think this was intentional
<kenvandine> so... ack :)
<robru> kenvandine: yeah that concerned me. but I mean, it's not like they changed that by accident right?
<kenvandine> right
<robru> kenvandine: k, thanks
<kenvandine> so... ack
<kenvandine> np
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: hey! Are you around? :)
<sil2100> jibel: hey, image 10 in -factory-proposed should have all the right changes
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: Hmm?
<ToyKeeper> I've got an appointment in a few minutes but should be around all day afterward...
<pmcgowan> sil2100, finally?
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: could you check image 10 from the ubuntu-rtm/14.09-factory-proposed channel?
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: it's our new OTA-4 candidate, it basically only needs checking if MMS group chat is disabled by default and some hm, nuntium fix
<sil2100> alesage: hey! :)
<alesage> sil2100, hiya
<sil2100> alesage: maybe you could help out as well with validating an image?
<alesage> sil2100, ok what's needed?
<sil2100> alesage: so, channel ubuntu-rtm/14.09-factory-proposed has a new release candidate for OTA-4
<sil2100> alesage: davmor2 already tested image 9, but we missed a few fixes so I build image 10
<sil2100> alesage: so, image 10 now needs to be checked if MMS group-chat is disabled by default and there's also fix for LP: #1459995
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1459995 in nuntium (Ubuntu) "M-NotifyResp.ind PDU is rejected in some networks" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1459995
<alesage> sil2100, ok acknowledged
<sil2100> alesage: thank you! :)
<robru> mzanetti: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-018-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/indicator-network_packaging_changes.diff/*view*/ hm? why are you dropping the dep on unity8?
<robru> mzanetti: oh is it cyclic?
<mzanetti> robru, there's a circular dependency between this and unity8
<robru> mzanetti: ok
 * ToyKeeper wonders if image 10 still needs validation
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-06-12
<michi> you
<robru> Me?
<sil2100> jibel: hey! Did alesage finish testing image number 10?
<pstolowski> trainguards, jibel hello! i'm not sure what happened to line #22 in the cisheet, looking at the dashboard looks like it landed?
<Mirv> pstolowski: the spreadsheet often loses the status after landing happened
<jibel> sil2100, ToyKeeper did it but she couldn't test MMS on affected networks (giffgaff and vodafone)
<jibel> sil2100, everything else is OK
<pstolowski> Mirv, ah, ok, cool then, thanks
<jibel> pstolowski, what was line 22?
<jibel> good morning :)
<pstolowski> jibel, Review editing (Fix: LP #1318144) for vivid ppa-overlay, don't remember what was the silo
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1318144 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Can't edit reviews" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1318144
<Mirv> jibel: silo 029
<jibel> pstolowski, yes it landed in silo 029
<jibel> as Mirv said
<jibel> pstolowski, rvr did the verification yesterday
<sil2100> jibel: you think I can copy it over to the RC channel?
<pstolowski> jibel, great, ty
<sil2100> jibel: or do you want davmor2 to run tests before I do that?
<sil2100> jibel: anyway, I can finally feel the release clos
<sil2100> *close
<jibel> sil2100, I'd like davmor2 to confirm it's good to go
<jibel> sil2100, he can test on giffgaff
<jibel> sil2100, what is the story with shell rotation? silo 18 landed and silo 4 must be rebuilt now?
<sil2100> jibel: yes, but I'm still not sure if that will help... let me try
<jibel> sil2100, apparently the is a build started 5h ago by kgunn https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-004-1-build/202/ do you know what is going on?
<jibel> there is*
<sil2100> Ok, now at least it's clear why it doesn't build, let me dive into that
<sil2100> jibel: anyway, looks like silo 4 will be ready soon :)
<mzanetti> sil2100, don't think so...
<mzanetti> sil2100, the job was started 5h ago
<mzanetti> seems to hang :(
<sil2100> mzanetti: now the i386 in wily fails
<sil2100> mzanetti: I thought that was transient, but cmake seems to die
<mzanetti> yeah.. saw that yesterday
<mzanetti> this one right now is again different tho
<mzanetti> seems to be locked
<sil2100> mzanetti: yeah, so...
<sil2100> mzanetti: Mirv said cmake has some issues on i386 on wily now
<sil2100> So it's unrelated, we need to wait for that to get fixed :D
<mzanetti> I'm so sure something else will break in the meantime
<Mirv> mzanetti: that's my thoughts with wily atm, trying to land qt 5.4.2 before my holidays in a week, and things just keep on breaking :)
<Mirv> but now I think if it's all down to ciborium / Go / OpenGL on armhf
<Mirv> bug #1464569 about the CMake issue
<ubot5> bug 1464569 in gnutls28 (Ubuntu) "3.3.15-5ubuntu1 breaks CMake on i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1464569
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, so, what's the ota-4 status?
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: ...almost there! (you're probably annoyed by this already)
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: so, ToyKeeper did some tests on the candidate yesterday, now davmor2 confirms a fix that reqired giffgaff and we'll copy to RC
<sil2100> It should be copied to RC really really soon
<sil2100> Like, minutish-soon
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, not annoyed at all. fatalistic :-)
<john-mcaleely> and rc soon sounds excellent
<sil2100> mzanetti: would you be fine with rebuilding unity8 in the PPA? Since I think I'll disable -proposed in it and get unity8 building finally
<davmor2> sil2100: jibel: mms works in both directions on giffgaff and ee
<davmor2> sil2100: also mms group is off
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: ^
<john-mcaleely> \o/
<davmor2> sil2100: have you pushed it yet?
<davmor2> sil2100: is it nearly there yet?
<davmor2> sil2100: is it nearly there yet?
<davmor2> sil2100: is it nearly there yet?
<davmor2> sil2100: is it nearly there yet?
<davmor2> sil2100: is it nearly there yet?
<sil2100> Pushing!
<sil2100> Daaamn
<davmor2> \o/
<davmor2> oh oh
<john-mcaleely> Daamn doesn't sound good
<davmor2> sil2100: john-mcaleely ah no vpn
<sil2100> hm?
<ogra_> yeah, seems VPN and IRC are down
<pedronis> yes
<sil2100> jibel, john-mcaleely, davmor2: krillin image 10 copying to rc right now
<john-mcaleely> 10?
<john-mcaleely> this all gets very confusing :-)
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, just wait til we get rid of system-image :)
<sil2100> Yeah, image 10 from the -factory-proposed channel is what we want ;)
<ogra_> (there wont be image numbers anymore then)
<john-mcaleely> lol
<sil2100> jibel, john-mcaleely, davmor2: besides that I'll also promote the vegetahd, arale, generic and mako images
<ogra_> (only versions of the different snaps)
<john-mcaleely> arale? not sure about that
<sil2100> Ok, I thought we wanted to release everything at once
<john-mcaleely> ie, changes in stable/meizu.en might need to be separately managed
<john-mcaleely> I think so too, but there's a discussion in my inbox this morning about thta
<john-mcaleely> that will head your way shortly :-)
<sil2100> Anyway, the -factory-proposed channel also has a correct arale image based off the snapshot PPA + the right device and custom tarballs
<john-mcaleely> perfect
<sil2100> jibel, john-mcaleely: ok, both krillin and vegetahd are on rc now
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, thank you. shame my build server is down with the golden factory bits on it
<john-mcaleely> hopefully I have a local copy
<john-mcaleely> (looking now)
<sil2100> davmor2, jibel: can you guys do the OTA testing?
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: don't send it to BQ just yet tho, we just want to confirm OTA works fine
<davmor2> sil2100: this is in the standard rc channel right?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ack
<sil2100> davmor2: yeah, the ubuntu-touch/rc/bq-aquaris.en
<davmor2> sil2100: sure on it
<sil2100> \o/
 * sil2100 copies over the generic image
<bzoltan> sil2100: Could you please throw me a silo? :)
<sil2100> Suar
<sil2100> Throwing
<sil2100> ;)
<bzoltan> sil2100: thanks ...
 * bzoltan catches it
<davmor2> bzoltan: fumbles.....recovers......catches it with his foot
<mzanetti> sil2100, do we know why the builders are just stuck?
<sil2100> mzanetti: didn't get an answer from you on my last question I think :)
<mzanetti> sil2100, I had serious troubles with connectivity in the past hour
<sil2100> mzanetti: would it be fine to rebuild all unity8 archs in silo 4?
<mzanetti> sorry
<mzanetti> sil2100, yeah, works for me
<sil2100> bzoltan: hmmm
<sil2100> bzoltan: not sure why, but the prepare-silo job is stuck :O
<sil2100> So you didn't get the silo yet
<sil2100> I have no idea what's going on with everythin today
<sil2100> mzanetti: hey, did you press rebuild?
<mzanetti> sil2100, yeah, like some 15 minutes back
<mzanetti> before that last chat we had
<mzanetti> not gonna touch it now
<sil2100> That's too early, I didn't disable -proposed, but yeah... it's stuck anyway so no worries
<sil2100> I think the jenkins is dead somehow
<mzanetti> sil2100, can you try to get it built, I'd go for an early lunch then
<mzanetti> to be back when it's build so I can do the testing asap
<sil2100> Yeah... but our train jenkins seems hm, dead
<mzanetti> wouldn't the build happen in the ppa anyways? I thought you'd upload it manually...
<mzanetti> but anyhow... whatever works...
<mzanetti> or not works :D
<sil2100> Well, jenkins needs to prepare the packages first ;p
<mzanetti> ah, I see
<davmor2> jibel, john-mcaleely, sil2100: image 16 in place, backup installed, waiting on ota to download now
<sil2100> \o/
<john-mcaleely> ooh
<davmor2> full image download 427.7mb
<Mirv> sil2100: you're saying my next obstacle today will be that train is practically dead? :D
<sil2100> ;/
<sil2100> I'm poking webops, not sure where the problem is
<Mirv> sil2100: I've gotten cmake, go and UITK broken for me today so far
<davmor2> Mirv: think of it as training in futility
<Mirv> davmor2: or sisu
<sil2100> Mirv: do you have any spare silo you could run the build watch-only job with debugging?
<Mirv> oh there's an article about it in Wikipedia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sisu
<Mirv> sil2100: feel free to abort https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-016-1-build/174/console and fire it again with "ciborium" in pacakges but with debug.
<sil2100> Mirv: hm, I don't like breaking the state in the middle of that, but ok :) Thanks!
<sil2100> Mirv: looks like SSO issues probably
<Mirv> sil2100: it's been there for 15 minutes doing nothing..
<nik90> davmor2: full image download 427.7mb! Full of awesome goodies ;) ...lets hope we get it by monday
<Mirv> haha, "See also: Cojones"
<sil2100> hm, SSO for users seems to work, but CI Train doesn't seem able to authorize
<sil2100> At least that's what I think is happening
<sil2100> mzanetti: looks like the world doesn't want silo 4 to land
<davmor2> sil2100: image build 24/ubuntu 15.04 -armhf (20150611-173952) so that looks right :)
<bzoltan> sil2100: and the world does not want a silo for the UITK either :)
<sil2100> ;/
<sil2100> wth is going on
<jibel> davmor2, hm, this 427MB will be a problem. It has to be downloaded completely to receive the notification, correct?
<davmor2> jibel: indeed
<jibel> davmor2, if the connection drops during download, does it resume or restart from scratch?
<wgrant> sil2100: When did the broken bits of the train last work?
<davmor2> jibel: no idea.  Not sure if it currently registers the fact there is an update, I'll try that afterwards
<sil2100> wgrant: not sure, would have to browse the history, not sure if anyone ran anything in the morning
<sil2100> Mirv: did you run any CI Train code successfully?
<Mirv> sil2100: I haven't tried anything else besides building now
<wgrant> sil2100: I wouldn't have expected anything to break in the last 24 hours, but login.ubuntu.com moved to new IP addresses a couple of days ago, which could have broken firewall rules.
<sil2100> hm, SSO works fine on my machine
<wgrant> Yes, SSO itself is fine.
<sil2100> I wonder what can be happening, I don't have access to the train machine so I can't debug
<sil2100> CI Train uses a credentials file when logging in, could that be a problem
<sil2100> ?
<wgrant> When logging into what?
<wgrant> SSO doesn't have the concept of a credentials file.
<wgrant> sil2100: What is the exact symptom you're seeing?
<jibel> davmor2, can you test 22 (latest promoted image) to 24 too?
<davmor2> jibel: sure
<sil2100> wgrant: all of our CI Train jenkins build jobs that use LP just hang somewhere in the beginning, when aborting it looks as if it had problems authorizing
<wgrant> sil2100: Hang where?
<sil2100> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-016-1-build/174/console
<wgrant> What's the message?
<wgrant> Oh, that doesn't looks like anything related to SSO.
<sil2100> I have no idea, no message, it's just waiting on something and blocking
<wgrant> SSO is login.launchpad.net or login.ubuntu.com
<wgrant> That just looks like your Launchpad OAuth token has expired or been revoked.
<sil2100> There's no message if you don't abort
<sil2100> hm, but why does it hang then and not just abort straight away?
<wgrant> Because launchpadlib was written by fools, mostly.
<sil2100> uuuh!
<wgrant> It assumes it's running interactively.
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: CI Train outage! The CI Train Bot user token expired, waiting for IS/webops
<davmor2> jibel: test of 16 passes trying on 22 now
<jibel> davmor2, do it quick before pmcgowan tries to shoehorn another fix ;)
<davmor2> jibel: installing now
<davmor2> 68% downloaded
<davmor2> jibel: it resumes
<davmor2> jibel: download image on 22 now same 427.7 MB
<sil2100> Yeah, full delta
<sil2100> I mean, full image
<sil2100> uh,
<ogra_> and 2h boot time ... if you have a popeyesque amount of apps installed :)
<pmcgowan> I think I am getting a bad rap
<Mirv> sil2100: you want to land silo 4 still today, in case the train gets fixed, right? I mean, I just need to rebuild unity8, qtmir, qtmir-gles, qtubuntu, qtubuntu-gles in my Qt silo if you land 4 first
<Mirv> which is ok, just needs to be known
<Mirv> I need an approval for my ciborium branch anyway
<sil2100> Mirv: yes, I'd like to land 4 ASAP
<sil2100> But there's no one to help us...
<davmor2> pmcgowan: you only think that?
<pmcgowan> hey
<sil2100> davmor2: so how are the OTA tests?
<davmor2> pmcgowan: I've heard rap dude you are aweful at it ;)
<pmcgowan> davmor2, they call me mc-gowan
<ogra_> lol
<davmor2> sil2100: pmcgowan jibel john-mcaleely 22-24 installed looks good https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1j91dnYhnffw_6BQCebNncXl4lcS6HMo-qVCdn_YdGmY/edit#gid=1940054 is for 16 → 24 I'll do the same for 22→24 after relocate
<davmor2> and with that I am out of here
<Mirv> sil2100: ok. and yes, no help yet :(
<sil2100> eh, I have no juju knowledge and they request some info about that
<sil2100> I never had time to dig into that
<dobey> cihelp: there seems to be a problem with jenkins builders now? i tried to rebuild silo 22, but it never proceeds past the "INFO Including $packages" line https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-022-1-build/99/console
<fginther> dobey, that's a question for trainguards ^
<dobey> fginther: oh, they own those jenkins jobs? i thought ci owned them?
<dobey> fginther: also, go back to sleep! :)
<fginther> dobey, yep, they look after ci-train
<jibel> dobey, I think it's the same problem sil2100 was mentioning earlier about lp credentials for the citrain
<sil2100> dobey: look at topic
<dobey> oh ok
<ogra_> bot lost its train ticket
<dobey> sil2100: ah, the topic is too long and trails off the end of my double-wide terminal, so unless topic changes while i'm looking at the channel (ie, not at my 02:00 AM :), i generally won't know to look at it. maybe would be good practice to start prepending important notices at the beginning of topic, rather than appending to the end, so they are more visible? :)
<sil2100> Maybe, I'm not the owner of this channel ;)
<dobey> trainguards: could someone hit rebuild on lp for https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-022/+build/7526571 please?
<Mirv> dobey: sure
<dobey> Mirv: thanks
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: CI Train outage! This means CI Train jenkins builders are failing. The CI Train Bot user token expired, waiting for IS/webops.
<mzanetti> sil2100, what happened?
<sil2100> I can't publish that yeet!
<sil2100> Aargh
<rvr> :-/
<kgunn> sil2100: so what's the deal atm ? (i've read all the scroll back...just wondering if we're doomed for the day)
<sil2100> Webops is on it, there seems to be something wrong with the train instance
<ogra_> well, there was quite an outage today
<ogra_> (vpn and irc at least) ....
<ogra_> probably fallout of that
<sil2100> From what we were able to determine, with the migration to PS4.5 it seems that someone didn't deploy the train correctly and the credentials and keys were not set in stone
<sil2100> So probably due to some outage those got erased or something
<sil2100> ...and I think jacekn resolved the issue
<sil2100> Yaay!
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: there was a CI Train instance outage, everything should be back but inform us if you see any problems - builds need to be re-run
<sil2100> bzoltan: silo for you!
<sil2100> dobey: train should be good now, just re-run the build job if it's stuck
<sil2100> davmor2: how's the tests? Finished? :)
<dobey> sil2100: ok, thanks
<sil2100> davmor2: I'll have to AFK soon to get the cat, but if you finish the OTA tests with success then just poke john-mcaleely to push the image to BQ
<john-mcaleely> sil2100,
<john-mcaleely> <davmor2> sil2100: pmcgowan jibel john-mcaleely 22-24 installed looks good https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1j91dnYhnffw_6BQCebNncXl4lcS6HMo-qVCdn_YdGmY/edit#gid=1940054 is for 16 → 24 I'll do the same for 22→24 after relocate
<john-mcaleely> <davmor2> and with that I am out of here
<john-mcaleely> is that done? ^ sil2100
<sil2100> I thought "I'll do the same for 22→24 after relocate" meant it's not done yet, but maybe I misunderstood
<sil2100> If all is tested than yes, we're good :)
<john-mcaleely> ah, yes
<sil2100> jibel: ^ are we good?
<john-mcaleely> you've parsed better than me
<john-mcaleely> I agree we're still waiting
<john-mcaleely> sorry
<pmcgowan> john-mcaleely, today fer sure!
<john-mcaleely> pmcgowan, promise?
<john-mcaleely> :-)
<jibel> sil2100, john-mcaleely davmor2 did the upgrade from 22 to 24 and it "looks good" but he didn't report the results to the spreadsheet.
<john-mcaleely> today fer sure then!
<davmor2> and back
<sil2100> davmor2: are the OTA tests done? :)
<Mirv> train build are still broken, thus that dput failure
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: sil2100: there is nothing missing from 22→24 I'm just going to take the time to fill out the form now
<abeato> trainguards, can I get a silo for line 69?
<davmor2> john-mcaleely, pmcgowan, sil2100, jibel: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1j91dnYhnffw_6BQCebNncXl4lcS6HMo-qVCdn_YdGmY/edit#gid=938740349 22→24 is good too
<john-mcaleely> \o/
<davmor2> sorry lunch and relocate got in the way but thems the hits
<kgunn> sil2100: thot i saw you say it was fixed, so tried a unity8 rebuild, failed dput in silo4
<kgunn> ?
<charles> bdmurray, ted mentioned that the recoverable error API will be in the next release of libwhoopsie, dyk when that'll be?
<charles> bah
<popey> sil2100: do we have a date/time for OTA-4 yet? (sorry)
<sil2100> popey: not sure, I think it's up to BQ now
<sil2100> They should be done around Monday?
<popey> ok
<Mirv> sil2100: I realized that 004 doesn't have QA approval yet, so I guess it wouldn't land today anyway?
<jibel> Mirv, how would it have QA approval it didn't even build
<Mirv> jibel: well it built for vivid just fine, and wily is not QA checked
<Mirv> jibel: only wily would need rebuilds, vivid could stay as is
<Mirv> I'm just thinking about landing order and when my wily Qt could go in. UITK needs it so that they can begin their landing.
<jibel> Mirv, right but I think that's the point of dual landing otherwise it should land in 2 separate silos
<Mirv> well, hopefully 004 lands so I can land 016 on Monday
<sil2100> jibel, Mirv: silo 004 built
<sil2100> mzanetti: is silo 004 good for QA? :)
<mzanetti> uh... did it build?
 * mzanetti grabs a device and tests
<mzanetti> wow! it did build
<mzanetti> back in a bit... just doing sanity tests before asking QA to spend efforts
<sil2100> Yeah, I got yelled on for that, but I hope at least this won't cause any breakage of the world
<mzanetti> kgunn, you just missed the conversation of the week :D
<sil2100> Siiince I disabled -proposed for the time of the build
<sil2100> :|
<tedg> trainguards, can someone rebuild this? Seems like it failed a signature check from the archive?!? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-036/+build/7535097
<sil2100> cjwatson, wgrant: hey! Could you take a look at that one? ^
<sil2100> Before we rebuild :)
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> cjwatson, wgrant: unping!
<sil2100> cjwatson, wgrant: nevermind that
<sil2100> tedg: ok, so this is the current breakage caused by an ongoing transition in proposed
<tedg> Oh, okay.
<sil2100> tedg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnutls28/+bug/1464569
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1464569 in gnutls28 (Ubuntu) "3.3.15-5ubuntu1 breaks CMake on i386" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sil2100> This is our bug, but it's actually related to another one
<tedg> sil2100, okay, so I need to wait for that to get fixed. But I can test the armhf binaries.
<cjwatson> The signature check thing there is perfectly normal, just cosmetic.  We should silence it at some point; LP checks the signature much earlier, and individual buildds don't have the ability to do so.
<cjwatson> tedg: ^-
<tedg> Ah, I see. It was the previous verbose message :-)
<tedg> trainguards, I marked line 45 as tested, because it is. But it shouldn't be published until the i386 binary can be rebuilt. I put a note to that effect in the spreadsheet.
<robru> tedg: hm, can you not mark it as tested if it's not ready to publish. the dashboard will say "YOU CAN PUBLISH" in really big print and the warning not to publish is very small underneath that
<tedg> robru, K, changed it from "Yes" to "Yeah", does that take it off the dashboard?
 * tedg can do "Yup" too
<robru> tedg: not sure, let me check
<robru> tedg: what row are we talking about?
<tedg> robru, 45
<robru> oh, row 45. i thought you said silo 45. duh
<robru> tedg: oh, actually the "failed to build" status is great, that stops it from saying "ready to publish" anyway. so whatever. is somebody going to follow up that i386 build?
<tedg> robru, Yeah, it's being tracked. Apparently a lib and cmake crashing.
<tedg> robru, In the backlog
<robru> tedg: ok, but I mean when somebody fixes that issue in the archive, is somebody going to remember to actually retry this particular build? because if not that'll just sit there ;-)
<tedg> robru, I'm not 100%, if not I'll be annoying people about it :-)
<robru> tedg: ok great. yeah once it's good to go just ping me and I can publish it later.
 * robru -> lunch
<robru> good god
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-06-13
<bzoltan> sil2100: I have one last failing test here -> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1511/vivid/excuses.html should pass after retry
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> bzoltan: let me try re-running, internet here is terrible
<bzoltan> sil2100: thank you
<sil2100> bzoltan: ok, recycled (it seems), yw!
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known issues: robru sprinting in Athens, forward trainguard requests to tedg.
<bzoltan> sil2100: Do you remember why Timo has suggested to do triple landing for the UITK. He must had some good reason.
<sil2100> bzoltan: I guess it's because it's the default thing to do, per requirement
<sil2100> bzoltan: do you have any other propositions? :)
<bzoltan> sil2100:  i do not... I am happy with the tripple landing, because it gives me clear visibility on how the UITK builds on Yakketi. But QA are unhappy about the fact that i had to disable the unit tests on Yakketi. Qt is newer on Yakketi and because of this we have failing tests.
<sil2100> Ah, eh... yeah, the biggest issue with triple landing everywhere is that you have to somehow support 3 distros at once, make sure they're all good
<sil2100> bzoltan: did you guys disable only for yakkety? i.e. are those running for xenial/vivid still?
<bzoltan> sil2100:  of course we have disabled it only for Yakketi. We do run all the tests on Vivid and on Xenial.
<sil2100> bzoltan: ok, good - how many tests had to be disabled? All of them, or just parts?
<sil2100> I could check that myself but the internet is so slow here ;)
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I simple disabled all the unit tests on Yakketi.  Yakketi is not released, not an official target and there is no supported device out there with Yakketi. At this stage we are happy that UITK builds on Yakketi and I wish to keep my eyes on the Yakketi buildsű
<sil2100> Yeah, I suppose it's feasible for now
<sil2100> We just don't want to have the devel series without unit tests forever ;)
<bzoltan> sil2100:  Yes, of course. But I hope the QA team will understand that it is not like "yeah, we have added some code what makes tests fail, so we disabled the tests". It is simple because the Qt is newer on Yakketi and we have to invest couple of weeks to investigate the reason and polish together the Qt and UITK.  It is exacty what we have done since 5.0 Qt many times. But the first step is to build the packages...
<sil2100> bzoltan: yeah, I wouldn't directly block on that right now at least, as long as there's commitment to get it working soon (with a bug and assigmnent etc.)
<bzoltan> sil2100: definetly there is commitment. This is the bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1591908 And i will look after it once we are good with the OTA12
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1591908 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Unit tests fail on Yakketi" [High,Confirmed]
<sil2100> bzoltan: excellent, good enough for me :)
<sil2100> Thanks!
<pstolowski> rvr, hey, there are a couple of autpkg failures in silo 65 for unity8 on xenial which look like flaky tests to me, they seem completely unrelated to my recent changes; unfortunately it seems Saviq's team is still recovering from the sprint, not sure if they are going to be online today to check & confirm
<rvr> pstolowski: Ok
<Trevinho> robru: it would be a nice addition, but will the auto-updating build page (jenkins style) page be back in the future?
<robru> Trevinho: you mean live-streaming the log output?
<Trevinho> robru: yeah
<robru> Trevinho: yeah that is planned. I actually had one implementation already but I had to cut it at the last second because it was buggy
<Trevinho> ah i see
<robru> Trevinho: probably I'll implement git support before going back and making the logs stream.
<Trevinho> yeah, that's definitely higher priority
<Trevinho> robru: oh, just noticed a thing...
<robru> Trevinho: yeah?
<Trevinho> robru: I changed the commit message for a MP, and once I rebuilt the pkg, it did't get updated
<Trevinho> robru: no, wait...
<robru> Trevinho: is this another case of you running two builds really quickly back to back?
<Trevinho> robru: no, I just was checking wrong build :-), sorry
<robru> Trevinho: no worries.
<robru> Trevinho: you can always check at https://code.launchpad.net/~ci-train-bot to see what the latest build committed.
<Trevinho> robru: you might want to see this audit log, though https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1482#audit_log not sure you want to show the error in that way
<robru> Trevinho: yeah there's a bug for that already, thanks
<dbarth> rvr: i approved the branches in silo 39
<rvr> dbarth: Great, thanks
<cjwatson> robru: I might have accidentally got excited at the weekend and implemented 75% or so of bug/MP linking for git
<robru> cjwatson: haha awesome
<robru> cjwatson: in the MPs?
<sil2100> \o/
<cjwatson> yeah, the idea is that you can link bugs directly to MPs; in the bzr case that'll actually add a link to the source branch for compatibility etc., in the git case it'll store a link between the bug and the MP directly
<robru> cjwatson: you'll have to send me some API overview for when I finally get a chance to start git support.
<cjwatson> and git MPs will automatically scan the commits between target and source for LP: references in the commit messages like in changelogs
<robru> oh snap
<robru> nice
<cjwatson> robru: once I land this I think you can just change merge.source_branch.linked_bugs to merge.linked_bugs and it'll work for both
<robru> cjwatson: oh, amazing. thanks
<cjwatson> robru: haven't got it up for review yet, I need to do the boring bits like tests and debugging the UI into existence :)
<robru> cjwatson: boooooring!
 * cjwatson is a naughty boy and doesn't tend to do TDD for complicated things
<robru> cjwatson: I have a very sophisticated test suite called "end users"
<cjwatson> oh, we have a very sophisticated test suite, I just don't always do the fancy thing where you exhibit a failing test first :)
<robru> cjwatson: heh, yeah, me too.
<sil2100> Testing is overrated, cowboying things direct-to-production is more like it
<sil2100> Faith in our code is all we need!
<cjwatson> anyway, 1400 lines of diff at the moment, so will probably turn into about three or four branches
<robru> cjwatson: oh no way, whenever my branch goes over 1,000 lines I just get barry to review it. hehehe
<cjwatson> robru: LP prefers <=800 lines per review where we can manage it
<robru> cjwatson: well that seems sensible as long as you can divide your work into bite-size chunks
<kenvandine> rvr, the autopkgtest failure for silo 22 is unity8, not related to this landing.  Can you get silo 22 in ready for QA please?
<rvr> kenvandine: pstolowski: tsdgeos: I see there are common unity8 failures in silo 22 and in silo 65.
<rvr> mzanetti: ping
<kenvandine> rvr, yeah... not uncommon, lately it seems we see that on all of our settings landings
<pstolowski> rvr, kenvandine according to tsdgeos these tests are not very stable.. and i suppose mzanetti is recovering from the sprint
<tsdgeos> he's on holiday
<pstolowski> ah ok
<tsdgeos> will be bck ~wed ~thu afair
<rvr> pstolowski: I was pinging him for silo 29, not related :D
<rvr> But thanks
<pstolowski> k :)
<rvr> tsdgeos: Can you take a look to those recurring failing tests?
<rvr> marcustomlinson: ping
<marcustomlinson> rvr: pong
<rvr> marcustomlinson: Hi. I'm testing silo 29
<rvr> marcustomlinson: "add libertine-scope to the list of exceptions that can directly activate things"
<marcustomlinson> rvr: I'm really sorry, I had to abandon that one
<marcustomlinson> rvr: pstolowski landed that change in silo 1
<rvr> marcustomlinson: Oh
<marcustomlinson> rvr: I'm really sorry. That was a communication fail
<rvr> Meh, we should update the trello bot to catch up with abandon silos
<tsdgeos> rvr: doesn't look very recurring to me, at least the ones that pstolowski showed me before were not consistent on errors of amd64 vs intel
<marcustomlinson> rvr: oh, it's not landed there yet. https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1515
<rvr> tsdgeos: I see common failures in silo 65 and 22
<tsdgeos> rvr: can you point me at the logs?
<marcustomlinson> rvr: I guess pstolowski is still testing it
<rvr> I had a reboot and lost my notes, let me check
<rvr> marcustomlinson: Ok, no problem
<kenvandine> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial-ci-train-ppa-service-landing-022/xenial/amd64/u/unity8/20160610_204542@/log.gz
<pstolowski> marcustomlinson, rvr silo 1 needs to wait for silo 65
<pstolowski> so i'm not testing it yet
<marcustomlinson> ok
<kenvandine> tsdgeos, ^^
<rvr> Yeah, search for XFAIL
<kenvandine> tsdgeos, yakkety and vivid passed
<tsdgeos> rvr: xfail is not a fail
<rvr> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial-ci-train-ppa-service-landing-065/xenial/amd64/u/unity8/20160613_091148@/log.gz
<tsdgeos> rvr: you know that right?
<rvr> tsdgeos: Argh :-/
<tsdgeos> fail!
<tsdgeos> is a failure
<tsdgeos> xfail is expected fail
<tsdgeos> and is good
<kenvandine> FAIL!  : qmltestrunner::PhoneStage::test_selectAppFromSpread(App 3) property state
<kenvandine>    Actual   (): 2
<kenvandine>    Expected (): 1
<kenvandine>    Loc: [/tmp/autopkgtest.eomPQZ/build.LIN/unity8-8.12+16.04.20160527/tests/qmltests/Stages/tst_PhoneStage.qml(113)]
<rvr> tsdgeos: Yeah, sorry. Too much time doing manual tests :-(
<kenvandine> that test has nothing to do with system-settings, for example
<rvr> FAIL!  : qmltestrunner::PhoneStage::test_selectAppFromSpread(App 3)
<kenvandine> so it shouldn't hold up a settings silo
<rvr> That one is in 22 and 65
<tsdgeos> kenvandine: i already said that
<tsdgeos> i can say it again
<tsdgeos> if it helps :D
<kenvandine> sorry, i missed that part :)
<tsdgeos> i told that to pstolowski this morning in a different hcannel
<tsdgeos> not here
<tsdgeos> i'm going to try to reproduce/stabilize it anyway
<rvr> tsdgeos: Great, thanks
<rvr> sil2100: Do you know which spell to use in order for a silo with a failed Automated Signoff to be set as QA Signoff Ready? jibel is not available today.
<sil2100> rvr: hmmm, one moment, let me think
<sil2100> (and check logs)
<sil2100> rvr: which silo was that?
<rvr> sil2100: 22 and 65
<sil2100> Damn, can't find that log
<sil2100> rvr: ok, I think I did it
<sil2100> Not sure if that's the way to do it, for 22
<kenvandine> sil2100, thanks!
<sil2100> rvr: 22 is now 'Ready'
<rvr> sil2100: Yeah, seems so
<sil2100> rvr: what I did is: "I cleared the Lander signoff and then put it to Approved again, and then changed QA signoff"
<sil2100> rvr: ^ ignore that 'Approved', a miss-click from my side
<sil2100> rvr: try that for 65
<rvr> sil2100: Hmm... the automated signoff is queued, so it may fail later
<sil2100> Yeah, but the QA sign-off is set, it won't reset it
<rvr> sil2100: But I think at least the card will appear
<sil2100> (from what I know)
<rvr> sil2100: Ah
<sil2100> Anyway, I go EOD now since it's dinner time here
<sil2100> (sprinting)
<pstolowski> rvr, silo 65 still blocked on your dashboard?
<rvr> pstolowski: Didn't receive a new card
<rvr> Let me see now
<pstolowski> rvr, thanks!
<robru> rvr: sil: no you need to put "https://foo" into the manual downloads field then bileto releases control of the qa field and you can set it to whatever
<dobey> robru: ^^ "PPA/bzr version mismatch" huh?
<robru> dobey: did you just build? Usually that sorts itself out after 15 minutes
<dobey> robru: yeah
<robru> dobey: it means the ppa contents doesn't match what's it pushed to lp bzr, which could be indicative of a ppa upload failure, but it's racy
<dobey> robru: right, that's why i'm confused. the PPA upload worked and is building, and the version number looks right to me :)
<robru> dobey: so it'll fix itself on the next run, which is every 15 mins.
<dobey> ok
<bzoltan> robru:  that unity8 there here https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1511/xenial/excuses.html seems to be running for aaaaages. Do you know somebody who could check if it is alive?
<robru> bzoltan: if you click "test in progress" and grep for the silo name you can see
<dobey> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml#pkg-unity8
<robru> bzoltan: so it isn't running. Ping pitti
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-06-14
<bzoltan> robru: thanks, pitti is not online :( this autopkg tests are crazy. Their instability and flakiness hold us back bug time.
<robru> bzoltan: don't forget you can ask qa to queue the silo anyway while pitti sorts out the autopkgtests
<bzoltan> robru: I have asked jibel and rvr already. The silo is actually in the QA queue, becuase it was passing autopkgtests once... but I have added an other MR, rebuilt ...
<robru> marcustomlinson: ping
<marcustomlinson> robru: pong
<robru> marcustomlinson: oh hey. I emailed you while I was waiting for your response ;-)
<marcustomlinson> robru: oh oops. That's odd, Safari seems to think that's an email edit box and autofills it, I must have hit save at some point overwritting it
<marcustomlinson> robru: k I've fixed it
<robru> marcustomlinson: ok great, thanks
<robru> marcustomlinson: just log out & back in at requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com for the change to take effect
<marcustomlinson> robru: k done. do I have to rebuild anything?
<robru> marcustomlinson: nah it's not that big a deal. just nice to be fixed for future builds.
<marcustomlinson> ok cool, thanks
<robru> marcustomlinson: thank you!
<pstolowski> rvr, hello, silo 65 failed? what happened?
<sil2100> Trevinho: hey! https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity-settings-daemon/keep-cached-kbd-backlight-updated/+merge/294662 needs review
<oSoMoN> bzoltan, trainguards: do you know what’s up with automated signoff tests that have been running for more than 24hrs on https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1511 ?
<oSoMoN> and do we expect that silo to land any time soon?
<robru> oSoMoN: the autopkgtests are broken, it needs to be retried by pitti
<robru> oSoMoN: as for whether it lands, that's up to qa if you ask them nicely to verify it even without the autopkgtest pass
<oSoMoN> robru, thanks! I’ll leave that to bzoltan as it’s his silo, I was just wondering as it’s blocking other browser landings
<robru> oSoMoN: to clarify, I mean that the autopkgtest infrastructure itself is broken, it reports running in the excuses but if you click through to running.shtml it isn't listed there
<oSoMoN> ah indeed
<robru> which is why we need pitti, he's the guy in charge of that
<robru> oSoMoN: yeah bzoltan poked about that some hours ago, I guess qa is aware and should be testing that, I'm not sure what their workload looks like though
<bzoltan> oSoMoN: I have been complaining about that too
<bzoltan> oSoMoN:  I was talking about it with rvr already on friday and tried to convince jibel too that it is not good idea to  block the UITK from entering the QA queue based on autopkgtests, because these tests are super unreliable.
<oSoMoN> rvr, is silo 14 still blocked?
<tsdgeos> kenvandine: pstolowski: rvr: fwiw found what makes the phoneStage tests unstable
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fix_unstable_phone_stage_tests/+merge/297294
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, cool
<robru> tsdgeos: ^^ transient lp issue, please try again
<kenvandine> tsdgeos, awesome!
<mardy> trainguards: is the failing of the automated signoff something that I should worry about? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1532
<robru> mardy: I dunno, are you wanting to qa that silo?
<robru> mardy: yeah you should look at the excuses files, click through to the regressing autopkgtests and see if any of it is your fault
<pstolowski> jibel, hello, do you know what was the reason for not approving silo 65? is rvr off today?
<jibel> pstolowski, he is online
<jibel> pstolowski, I see the card next in the queue in ready for testing
<jibel> it'll probably land today
<pstolowski> jibel, oh... right.. but it has a duplicated card in 'Failed' column too
<pstolowski> alecu, ^
<mardy> robru: thanks, I'll check
<mardy> robru: so, the failures are in the autopkgtests of ubuntuone-credentials, which cannot be caused by this silo (we just modify the descriptions of the debian packages, no code changes)
<mardy> robru: is it possible to ignore them and force the silo to proceed to the next step?
<robru> mardy: ah ok, well tell qa that and they'll override so your silo goes in the queue
<mardy> rvr: hi! Can you take care of this? ^ (silo https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1532 )
<mardy> robru: thanks! Shouldn't you be sleeping, btw?
<robru> mardy: sprinting in athens, 4PM here ;-)
<mardy> robru: oh, just like here then :-) Enjoy the sunshine!
<robru> mardy: it's pretty nice here! thanks!
<dobey> huh
<dobey> ah, flaky package installation
<rvr> pstolowski: Yeah, the new card is in the Ready for testing lane, I moved the old card to failed
<rvr> mardy: Checking
<rvr> mardy: Why are the tests failing?
<pstolowski> rvr, i see, ok. have you seen tsdgeos' message about a fix for flaky unity8 tests (which will land separately)>
<pstolowski> ?
<mardy> rvr: "16:03 < dobey> ah, flaky package installation"
<mardy> rvr: the silo doesn't touch the code, only changes deb package descriptions
<dobey> bluez having trouble installing it seems
<rvr> pstolowski: Yes :)
<pstolowski> cool
<rvr> mardy: flaky package installation?? That's new to me :-/
<dobey> it didn't even get as far as actually running the tests, because the deps failed to install
<dobey> and the u1-creds autopkgtests is literally just "make sure it still builds"
<mardy> dobey: but this seems another issue: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial-ci-train-ppa-service-landing-023/xenial/amd64/u/ubuntuone-credentials/20160614_123117@/log.gz
<rvr> mardy: In Xenial, FAIL!  : TestToken::testGetServerTimestampMuchEarlier() Compared values are not the same
<mardy> dobey: from this page, in case you wonder where I picked that up from: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1532/landing-023-xenial/excuses.html
<dobey> mardy: oh, i only looked at the armhf ones. yeah that is another issue.
<mardy> rvr: anyway, believe me when I say that it cannot be caused by changing descriptions of deb packages :-)
<dobey> maybe the python3 process got destroyed in the middle of the test or something
<mardy> dobey: if that happens, wouldn't the next test functions fail too? or is it restarted for every test function?
<dobey> mardy: i guess it's restarted for every test
<jibel> bfiller, ^^  6 and 6 approved
<jibel> 6 and 8*
<oSoMoN> bzoltan, silo 14 approved, please publish!
<oSoMoN> davmor2, thanks for testing it btw!
<davmor2> oSoMoN: no worries :)
<bfiller_> jibel: thanks
<bzoltan> oSoMoN: I think we need a stronger licensed dude for publishing those packages
<bzoltan> 2016-06-14 19:49:54,802 ERROR Publish failed: bzoltan not authorized to upload ubuntu-ui-toolkit due to packaging diff
<bzoltan> kenvandine:  would you help me out please?
<kenvandine> bzoltan, looking
<bzoltan> kalikiana: thank you
<kenvandine> bzoltan, looks good, publishing
<bzoltan> kenvandine: \o/
<kenvandine> done :)
<oSoMoN> \☻/
<lpotter_> is there a way to tell it which package to build first, i.e. second is dependent on first?
<dobey> lpotter_: bump version of first package, and update build-depends in second to depend on at least the new version of the first
<dobey> lpotter_: then it will be dep-wait until the first builds
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-06-15
<pstolowski> trainguards hello, may i ask for publishing of silo 65? i'm not authorized
<sil2100> pstolowski: hey! Let me take a look
<sil2100> pstolowski: so this one's autopkgtest failure is known and unrelated, yes? Just confirming
<pstolowski> sil2100, yes, known, unstable unity8 tests, there is a fix coming separately https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fix_unstable_phone_stage_tests/+merge/297294
<sil2100> pstolowski: ok, on it, reviewing
<sil2100> pstolowski: just one thing - is there a bug filled for the flaky tests on arm64?
<pstolowski> sil2100, for unity8?
<sil2100> pstolowski: no, for ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts
<sil2100> pstolowski: the ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts there is disabling arm64 unit-testin
<pstolowski> sil2100, ah. dunno
<pstolowski> mardy, ^ ?
<sil2100> mardy: ping
 * mardy reads
<sil2100> Since now that arm64 is gaining on importance (for xenial), we need to have this tracked at least so that the test don't stay disabled for too long
<sil2100> We need an assigned bug for that
<mardy> sil2100: yes, there is, let me find it
<mardy> sil2100: bug 1585942
<ubot5> bug 1585942 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "Mesa causes a segmentation fault on arm64 (wrong count of uniform locations)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1585942
<sil2100> mardy: excellent, ok, thanks!
<sil2100> Let me publish then
<pstolowski> sil2100, uh ^
<sil2100> pff
<sil2100> Oh
<sil2100> hm, funny thing
<sil2100> WTH
<sil2100> pstolowski: ok, so there was an unity-scopes-shell release happening in the meantime
<sil2100> pstolowski: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+sourcepub/6544174/+listing-archive-extra
<sil2100> pstolowski: which means... you'll have to no-change rebuild unity-scopes-shell now :<
<sil2100> pstolowski: but I don't think a re-test will be needed
<pstolowski> sil2100, ah, ok..
<pstolowski> sil2100, yes, it was a no change rebuild for abi break in location service
<pstolowski> sil2100, thanks for investigating! btw, when this lands you may want to mention it in your landing emails, as this is a significant change. plus there are a few known bugs surrounding it; you can find more details in the last section of the updates scopes test plan
<sil2100> I know, I was already thinking about that when seeing the silo in testing ;)
<pstolowski> sil2100, such as mx4 rebooting.. :/
<oSoMoN> trainguards: could you please retry https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-068/+build/10022334 and https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-068/+build/10022337 for me? they depend on a UITK version that hadn’t migrated to -release yet, rebuilding now should make them succeed
<robru> oSoMoN: done. you should bump your Build-Depends to point at the new version so that a) they would depwait instead of fail and b) they would auto-retry periodically
<oSoMoN> robru, good point
<oSoMoN> and thanks for retrying the failed jobs!
<robru> oSoMoN: you're welcome!
<oSoMoN> robru, ah, the armhf build would need to be retried too, it suffered from the same problem (but it took longer to fail): https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-068/+build/10022336
<robru> oSoMoN: done
<oSoMoN> cheers
<robru> you're welcome
<oSoMoN> robru, would you mind retrying the 3 failed builds at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-068/+sourcepub/6544262/+listing-archive-extra again? it seems the builds still didn’t pick up the updated UITK, hopefully now they will
<robru> oSoMoN: done. which UITK are you hoping for?
<oSoMoN> robru, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/1.3.1995+16.10.20160607.1
<oSoMoN> it’s been in the release pocket for > 1 hour, I wonder why it wasn’t picked up previously
<robru> oSoMoN: well according to LP it was in release just 1 hour ago and I retried those builds 1hr ago so maybe just a bit racy. we'll see this time
<oSoMoN> thanks
<rvr> mardy: ping
<mardy> rvr: pong
<rvr> mardy: Silo 39
<mardy> rvr: yes?
<rvr> mardy: Without an active U1, I tapped on Cut the Rope price button
<rvr> mardy: No prompt is displayed, see the logs here https://trello.com/c/dgYXSQVM/3305-1448-ubuntu-landing-039-ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts-dbarth
<rvr> By "active" I mean, there is no U1 account added
<mardy> rvr: how did you get that log?
<rvr> mardy: dbus.log
<mardy> rvr: ah, ok
<mardy> rvr: do you have other applications open?
<rvr> mardy: Nope
<mardy> rvr: looks like a mir issue, can you try killing unity8?
<rvr> mardy: Done, let me see
<rvr> mardy: Same result
<dbarth> rvr: hmm
<mardy> rvr: with about the same logs ("Couldn't setup prompt session")?
<rvr> mardy: Yes, same logs
<mardy> rvr: last thing, can you please try without the silo?
<dbarth> i will re-flash my phone in parallel
<rvr> Flashing
<dbarth> rvr: you're on latest proposed?
<rvr> dbarth: Yes
<rvr> dbarth: mardy: 65 didn't land when I installed the silo, could be that?
<dbarth> rvr: shouldn't be, it's only for the soundcloud fix
<dbarth> rvr: you mean the silo with oxide?
<rvr> dbarth: Confinement
<mardy> rvr: but it still hasn't landed, has it?
<rvr> mardy: Yeah, so I ask whether that is needed/related
<mardy> rvr: it's not needed, but it could have an impact indeed
<mardy> rvr: better test silo 39 without silo 65
<rvr> mardy: Same problem with the silo
<rvr> Err
<rvr> Without
<mardy> rvr: that's "good" ;-)
<mardy> rvr: looks like some other landing caused that regression
<mardy> rvr: I wonder if it's related to bug 1586219
<ubot5> bug 1586219 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "U1 login window opens behind pay-ui window" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1586219
<mardy> rvr: how do you want to proceed? Are you trusting that the silo work, or do you want me to remove that branch from the silo, since you cannot effectively test it?
<mardy> rvr: or would it be acceptable to test the silo using an older revision of rc-proposed, where you can test this fix?
<rvr> mardy: Meeting, will ping you later
<rvr> mardy: I have checked OA prompt, and it is displayed in other scopes, so seems the only thing failing is paid apps
<rvr> mardy: I think the best way to proceed is to remove the branch, as it cannot be tested properly
<mardy> rvr: OK
<mardy> dbarth: I need to take https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/unconfined-req-1582824/+merge/295196 out of the silo; could you please ask another silo for it?
<mardy> dbarth: or maybe not, I just saw your discussion with rvr in the other channel :-)
<mardy> rvr: you decide :-)
<dbarth> mardy: quick chat with rvr; we agreed to proceed with the rest of the validation of this silo
<rvr> mardy: Just had a quick hangout with dbarth and clarified the test case for the prompt
<rvr> Yup
<dobey> hmm
<rvr> mardy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1592829
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1592829 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "Prompt not displayed when buying a paid app" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> rvr: that is a regression. definitely shouldn't land a silo that is causing that
<rvr> dobey: The silo is not causing that
<rvr> Another silo introduced the regression
<dobey> you're saying this happens in current rc-proposed?
<rvr> Yes
<dobey> rvr: it's opening the login UI here just fine
<dobey> well "fine"
<dobey> it's opening it _behind_ the pay-ui window
<dobey> which is https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1586219
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1586219 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "U1 login window opens behind pay-ui window" [Critical,In progress]
<dobey> at least, on my mako that i literally just updated less than an hour ago
<dobey> so this does indeed seem like the branch mardy mentioned is likely causing this issue
<mardy> dobey: nope, because rvr said that the logs where the same without the silo: the trust session couldn't be created
<dobey> mardy: but that doesn't make any sense, because it works fine here; so it seems like perhaps something got left around for the "without the silo" case
<dobey> and i can't imagine what else would have already landed and caused this
<mardy> dobey: given that it works fine there, could you please install the silo and try if it breaks?
<dobey> what silo # is it?
<mardy> dobey: silo 39
 * rvr flashes again his device
<dobey> granted, i have been hitting a very weird issue lately on my mako, when installing silos
<dobey> but lets see what happens
<dobey> mardy, rvr: hrmm, so after installing the silo it's still the same. login ui opens behind pay-ui "just fine"
<dobey> really do wish that bug would be fixed though
<mardy> dobey: I'm sure that if unity8 were to be reverted to the last working version, the bug would get fixed in no time :-)
<dobey> assuming unity8 is the problem
<mardy> dobey: sure, but it looks like the reason for the bug has already being identified
<dobey> well anyway, that bug is certainly not introduced in this silo
<rvr> mardy: Is it unity8?
<dobey> the pop-under issue apparently is
<dobey> but that's not what you claim to be hitting here
<rvr> 2016-06-15 15:11:24,003 - WARNING - RequestAccess failed: QDBusError("com.ubuntu.OnlineAccountsUi.NoPromptSession", "Could not create a prompt session")
<rvr> That is without any silo
<dobey> weird
<rvr> current build number: 104 device name: turbo channel: ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en
<dobey> no idea what is causing that then. definitely not happening on my mako :)
<sil2100_> pstolowski: did you rebuild silo 65 in the end?
<pstolowski> sil2100_, i'm still waiting for that other change to land
<sil2100_> Ah, it didn't migrate yet?
<sil2100_> Damn
<sil2100_> Tests in progress I see
<sil2100_> eh
<mardy> dbarth: do you need to push some button for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1532 to land? QA approved it this morning
<dbarth> mardy: generally not, it all goes automatically after that step
<mardy> robru: can you please confirm? I just wonder why it's taking so long ^
<dobey> mardy: someone with uplooad privs, like a coredev, has to approve the packaging changes and publish the ticket
<rvr> oSoMoN: Silo 68 merge proposals need review and approval.
<oSoMoN> rvr, darn, forgot about that, I’ll fix that
<oSoMoN> rvr, done
<pstolowski> sil2100, hey, can you check again if the migration that's blocking silo 65 isn't stuck or someting?
<sil2100> pstolowski: I need to go now for dinner
<sil2100> Will try to look later
<sil2100> o/
<rvr> bschaefer: ping
<kenvandine> robru, any magic to get a silo built for a new package that has never been in the archive?
<kenvandine> robru, does bileto handle native packages?  maybe it's unhappy by the native package version
<bschaefer> rvr, pong
<rvr> bschaefer: Hi
<bschaefer> hello!
<rvr> bschaefer: I'm checking silo 70
<rvr> bschaefer: but I don't see any OSK appearing
<rvr> bschaefer: Can you give me some info about how to test it?
<bschaefer> rvr, you'll need a libertine branch as well
<bschaefer> yup
<bschaefer> rvr, https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/libertine/seed-packages-workaround/+merge/297393
<bschaefer> rvr, you've libertine + say gedit open?
<bschaefer> rvr, you dont need need that branch since you can install whats needed
<rvr> bschaefer: What is needed?
<bschaefer> libertine-container-manager install-package -p maliit-inputcontext-gtk3
<bschaefer> (for gedit)
<bschaefer> if you're doing qt youll need
<bschaefer> maliit-framework
<rvr> Hmm
<bschaefer> annnd maliit-inputcontext-gtk2 (on the container)
<bschaefer> rvr, soo i should have been more descriptive, where are you testing this?
<rvr> bschaefer: On the tablet
<rvr> bschaefer: Using latest rc-proposed
<rvr> with the silo installed
<bschaefer> o ok, yeah that libertine branch was just approved to auto install those packages on your container
<bschaefer> but right now they dont get installed by default
<rvr> Hmm
<bschaefer> rvr, and you cant use puritine since you cant edit the container
<bschaefer> for testing you'll have to make your own container, install gedit
<bschaefer> and then install the inputcontext
<rvr> bschaefer: as phablet user:  Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<rvr> bschaefer: As root: Please do not run libertine-container-manager using sudo
<bschaefer> rvr, yup thats puritine, its read only
<bschaefer> (onces those packages get seeded you'll be OK)
<bschaefer> for now to test on a R/W container do:
 * bschaefer has to find command :)
<bschaefer> ChrisTownsend, if you know off the top of your head ^
<bschaefer> libertine_container_manager create -t chroot -s cont
<bschaefer> (cont is the name of the container)
<bschaefer> rvr, ^
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: bschaefer: We need to land libertine first that will add the maliit packages automatically upon container creation.
<bschaefer> ChrisTownsend, yeah... but for testing he could create his own container right?
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: bschaefer: I'm working on a branch for that landing right this very moment.
<bschaefer> o ok that makes things easier
<bschaefer> rvr, we can just wait then :)
<ChrisTownsend> bschaefer: He could and then manually install the maliit packages.
<ChrisTownsend> bschaefer: And then he still needs the title bar workaround.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Are you using the same silo?
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: No, it won't be since libertine is a triple landing.
<bschaefer> ChrisTownsend, that seed packages MP
<bschaefer> has the toolbar workaround
<ChrisTownsend> bschaefer: Right, I meant if he manually did it.
<bschaefer> ooo right
<bschaefer> yeah
<rvr> Ok, then I will block this silo and test both at the same time
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: ping me when ready
<bschaefer> ChrisTownsend, thanks!
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok, sounds like a plan:)
<bschaefer> rvr, thanks as well!
<kenvandine> robru, i think you can disregard my ping now
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Hey, I thought I would point out that https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1542 says "Ready to build" even though packages are building in the silo.  Not sure if that's a bug or something.
<ChrisTownsend> robru: nm
<bschaefer> wgrant, hello, im fixing the mir FTBFS issue but not hitting it in my pbuilder
<bschaefer> would you be able to test this branch fixes it? https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/mir/include-missing-header-0.21/+merge/297485
<robru> kenvandine: it should handle native packages as long as it's source format 3
<dobey> robru, kenvandine: yeah, native packages work, but you need source/format "3.0 (native)"
<kenvandine> thx
<bzoltan> robru: how can i build only the gles package of my silo?
<bzoltan> robru:  I mean rebuild.
<bzoltan> robru: I would need to rebuild only this - https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-008/+build/10024176
<dobey> bzoltan: you have to ping robru or someone with access to upload directly to the PPA, to retry the build.
<robru> bzoltan: by asking Ken nicely (I'm EOD in Athens)
<bzoltan> kenvandine:  would you be able to help me with this?
<kenvandine> sure
<bzoltan> kenvandine:  thank you!
<kenvandine> hmmm...
<kenvandine> oh... nm
<bzoltan> I have no idea why, but the unit tests are much more flakier in the silo builds than with the jenkins. I am landing MRs what were tested about 14-16 times before they were siloed. Strange.
<kenvandine> bzoltan, rebuild kicked
<bzoltan> kenvandine: thanks a lot... I was rebuilding this silo like 4th time and always a different package (out of 12) fails for different magical reason.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: I'm sure you're not around, but https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1542 is ready to go along with silo 70.  I have instructions in that request including a link to the new Puritine click.
<tvoss_> robru, am I good to hit merge on https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1451
<robru> tvoss_: no? It's already landed
<tvoss_> robru, ah okay, I'm probably confused by the buttons :)
<robru> tvoss_: merging is automatic, only forced in special cases
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-06-16
<bzoltan> robru: do you know any core dev who I can ask to retry these flaky tests? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1539/landing-008-yakkety/excuses.html
<robru> bzoltan: I dunno who's around at this time, sorry
<robru> bzoltan: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/+members#active
<bzoltan> robru: I have no idea either :( we are kind of in the dead timezone until UK wakes up and that is still far away. Somebody from the west coast might be still active..
<robru> bzoltan: sil is sleeping a few feet from me and should be functional in about 3 hours
<bzoltan> robru: sounds promising :)
<robru> lpotter_: your changelog is busted
<lpotter_> ffs
<lpotter__> do I have to manually do anything for 'dependency wait'?
<lpotter__> \0/
<sil2100> tvoss_: hey! https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1534 needs a rebuild
<tvoss_> sil2100, thx, kicked
<tvoss_> sil2100, not sure what happened here: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1534
<bzoltan> sil2100: good morning ... I would like to ask you for clicking three recycle icon here -> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1539/landing-008-yakkety/excuses.html I am really sorry to bug you with this crap :(  It is shame that we need a core-dev to retry a flaky test...
<sil2100> tvoss_: hm, let's give it a moment of time
<sil2100> tvoss_: I see stuff is building in the PPA for now
<sil2100> bzoltan: on it!
<sil2100> bzoltan: no worries, our connection is better so recycling is less painful ;)
<bzoltan> sil2100: thank you
<sil2100> All pressed
<bzoltan> sil2100: do  you mean :) all three or _ALL_
<sil2100> bzoltan: hah, all three ;)
<bzoltan> sil2100: huhh... thanks
<bzoltan> sil2100: that is perfect :)
<robru> tvoss_: that's a race condition in the status updater, I'm working on a fix for that right now
<tvoss_> robru, ack
<robru> lpotter: depends, sometimes 'dependency wait' means 'one package in the silo is waiting for another package in the silo' and will sort itself out, sometimes it means 'ya dun goofed', it requires investigation each time
<robru> lpotter: based on your \0/ I'm guessing it sorted itself out
<lpotter> yes it did
<tvoss_> sil2100, marked https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1534 as approved again
<pstolowski> rvr, morning! i'm rebuilding 2 of the projects in silo 65 because there was some other landing affecting them after you concluded the testing :(. no code changes though (in fact the landing which affected unity-scopes-shell was a no-change rebuild), so I think it be landed without repeating the testing (I'll do a sanity check nevertheless)?
<jibel> pstolowski, morning. right, we'll just reinstall the silo to make sure the build didn't break anything then reapprove it
<pstolowski> jibel, cool, thanks
<sil2100> jibel: hey! So I don't know the current QA policies, we had a QA-approved silo which we had to rebuild due to a landing that landed in the meantime - is it fine that we only get automated tests passing or you need another QA spin on that?
<sil2100> jibel: it's the request tvoss mentioned above ^
<jibel> sil2100, if it's a no change rebuild, package is installable and automated tests pass, we usually just reapprove it
<jibel> same case than silo 65
<pstolowski> sil2100, my yesterday's rebuilt & autotesting finished last night, and this morning i found about about another landing affecting ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts in this silo :/
<pstolowski> sil2100, i wodner if it would be possible for bileto to prevent this by some clever warnings
<pstolowski> sil2100, first off, to flag every silo which affects same projects. then block/warn/flag whenenver the state of related silo(s) change
<mardy> seb128: hi! I think this needs an ubuntu dev to land, and since you were unhappy with the package descriptions, I think this is just for you :-) https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1532
<sil2100> pstolowski: might be a good feature request ;) !
<sil2100> jibel: thanks
<pstolowski> robru, hey, what do you think? ^^
<robru> pstolowski: what do you mean by "state change"? it is already the case when a conflicting silo is published that your silo will change to "destination version missing from changelog" and then when the publish completes and silo is merged to trunk, your status changes to "needs rebuild due to new commits"
<seb128> mardy, hey, +1 from me
<seb128> mardy, do you need me to publish it?
<seb128> mardy, or is there more q.a approval needed?
<mardy> seb128: AFAIU, QA has already approved it
<mardy> seb128: I see that jibel set the "QA signoff" flag
<seb128> mardy, ok, clicked on the publish button
<pstolowski> robru, i know of the changelog checks, but this is a bit too late i think? by state changes I mean: when silo A and B affect same projects, and B is set leander approved (ready for QA), silo A shouldn't be allowed to be set lander approved. etc.
<mardy> seb128: thanks!
<robru> pstolowski: ah good point. please file a bug against lp:bileto
<seb128> mardy, yw!
<pstolowski> robru, to prevent scenarios such as the one which just happend to silo 65 (and some others before); QA-approved, I hit land and only then I found out about some other landing that happened in the meantime
<seb128> mardy, k, publishing worked, thanks for fixing the descriptions!
<robru> pstolowski: right
<pstolowski> robru, plus, silos affecting same projects could be flagged with a different color all the time in the bileto dashboard, otherwise you have to scan the dashboard all the time
<robru> pstolowski: generally one of the longer-term goals is to absorb the QA trello board into bileto, that will give us better control over marshalling the order of tickets in the qa queue. I've also noticed in the past that QA approved two conflicting silos, forcing one to be rebuilt and re-qa'd after publishing the other
<pstolowski> robru, k, i'll file a feature request bugf
<robru> pstolowski: scan the dashboard? there is a search feature
<pstolowski> robru, scan, search... doesn't matter, it needs manual steps
<pstolowski> robru, can you remind me what was the project to file the bug against?
<robru> pstolowski: lp:bileto
<pstolowski> thanks
<robru> pstolowski: you're welcome
<pstolowski> mardy, hey, Destination version 0.7+16.10.20160610-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/yakkety) in silo 65, can you take a look?
<mardy> pstolowski: let me check...
<mardy> pstolowski: oh, another silo landed in the meantime; I'll update my branch
<pstolowski> mardy, yeah
<mardy> pstolowski: can you also please remove this from the silo? https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/arm64tests-1585942/+merge/296542
<pstolowski> mardy, hmm it doesn't say it's merged? did you have it as a part of another change which landed?
<mardy> pstolowski: it's in the other silo which landed yesterday
<mardy> pstolowski: looks like the bzr merge happens a couple of days later
 * mardy doublechecks
<mardy> pstolowski: the silo which landed has that branch, so you can remove it from silo 65: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1448
<pstolowski> mardy, cool,ok
<mardy> pstolowski: I think that once the packages leave the proposed pocket, the bzr merge will happen
<pstolowski> mardy, yep
<jibel> sil2100, 29 reapproved
<pstolowski> robru, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bileto/+bug/1593138
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1593138 in Bileto "Flag/block/serialize silos affecting same project" [Undecided,New]
<robru> pstolowski: thanks
<robru> Trevinho: ok, I made the change so that the bzr commit uses the full message, if you rebuild you should see it, let me know if that works for you
<sil2100> jibel: thanks!
<robru> oh good that's gonna spam IRC every time I do that
<sil2100> You're merging a device tarball to trunk?! That's hardcore man, hardcore
<mardy> robru: the autotests failed because of some bluez installation issue, completely unrelated; can we force the landing here? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/yakkety/update_excuses.html#ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts
<robru> mardy: you need to ask #ubuntu-release in the case of proposed migration
<mardy> robru: oops, you probably told me already -- I forgot!! Sorry and thanks :-)
<robru> mardy: you're welcome
<robru> dbarth: congrats on being the first to use the new assign job 😉
<jibel> pstolowski, can you reapprove 65?
<jibel> so it can land
<pstolowski> jibel, i think we still need to wait for ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/yakkety landing and the rebuild, no?
<robru> pstolowski: jibel indeed it will require another rebuild before qa'ing again
<jibel> robru, is there hope for today?
<robru> jibel: ah it's stuck here: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/yakkety/update_excuses.html#ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts mardy already pinged about that. it does require intervention in order to continue.
<mardy> jibel: do you happen to be part of the release team?
<jibel> mardy, I am not
<jibel> mardy, what do you need?
<mardy> jibel: OK, so far I didn't get any answers in #ubuntu-release, I'll try to directly ping someone
<mardy> jibel: I need to unblock http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/yakkety/update_excuses.html#ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts
<jibel> mardy, did you try pitti
<jibel> ?
<jibel> mardy, or laney
<robru> mardy: I'm here with slangasek I just asked him, he'll retry the test and investigate
<mardy> robru: ah, ok, I pinged cjwatson in #ubuntu-release, but then: cjwatson unping :-)
<cjwatson> I really recommend having some other default person to ask about autopkgtests who isn't me
<cjwatson> I technically have permissions in at least some cases but don't deal with them much
<slangasek> robru: passed on the autopkgtest retry; which FTR any Ubuntu dev can click the button for on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html , does not require a release team member
<robru> slangasek: right, thanks. so that'll migrate on the next britney run?
<slangasek> release team members are the only ones who can override broken tests or trigger test runs with special options
<slangasek> but any Ubuntu dev can retry the test
<slangasek> robru: I don't know that it will migrate, I only know that there shouldn't be a test failure as a blocker
<robru> slangasek: fair point
<robru> pstolowski: jibel: mardy ^^ good news, things are moving forward
<mardy> robru, slangasek: thanks!
<pstolowski> robru, great. rebuilding
<robru> excellent
<dbarth> sil2100: i uploaded the ubuntu-html5-launcher branches to silo 058
<sil2100> dbarth: thanks! Saw the request :)
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: ping
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Hi
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Hi!
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: How can I install a package with libertine?
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: I'm trying to check "Invalid Libertine Scope results after successfully installing or removing a package"
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: I assume you are on a phone/tablet, right?
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Yes, tablet
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok, so the Puritine container is RO, so you'll need to create a new container and then install a package in it.  To do that:
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: From a non terminal-app shell, such as phablet-shell or ssh, do '$ libertine-container-manager create -i test -n "Test Container"'
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: That will take a bit, but once done, then do: '$ libertine-container-manager install-package -i test -p gedit' (or whatever package you want to install)
<rvr> Ok
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Be sure to have the XApps scope visible and after the package installs, you should see any icons from that package just show up for that container.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Yeah, XApps scope is already installed
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok, cool
<pstolowski> robru, silo 65 lander-approved
<robru> pstolowski: cool
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: I installed vlc, but it only appeared when I refreshed the scope
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Does it need a new scope version?
<rvr> libertine-scope.ubuntu	1.2
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Hmm, I don't think you need a new scope version, but I'll try to see.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Also installed gedit, and it only showed after pulling to refresh
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: And the apps don't start
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Hmm, that is very strange.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Command line ended with this
<rvr> proot error: 'ldconfig.REAL' not found (root = /home/phablet/.cache/libertine-container/test/rootfs, cwd = /home/phablet, $PATH=/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/local/games:/usr/games)
<rvr> fatal error: see `proot --help`.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Oh, that is not good, but that explains why it didn't refresh.
<rvr> and probably why they don't start
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Were there any issues detected when the container was installed?
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Nope
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Hmm, trying to think what could possibly have happened as that is not normal at all.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Hmm
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: I'm going to try to reproduce.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: I see there were references to that proot error
<rvr> Setting up systemd-sysv (219-7ubuntu6) ...
<rvr> Refreshing the container's dynamic linker run-time bindings...
<rvr> proot error: 'ldconfig.REAL' not found (root = /home/phablet/.cache/libertine-container/test/rootfs, cwd = /home/phablet, $PATH=/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/local/games:/usr/games)
<rvr> fatal error: see `proot --help`.
<rvr> Reading package lists... Done
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: I'm scratching my head trying to think why ldconfig.REAL is not in the chroot.  It should be, but that is the problem.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: I'm trying the exact command I gave you on my frieza.
<rvr> ~/.cache/libertine-container$ find . -name "ldconfig.REAL
<rvr> ./test/rootfs/sbin/ldconfig.REAL
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Maybe /sbin/ is not in the search path
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Yeah..., but it has worked before.
<rvr> I see
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: It's working fine on my frieza
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Could you do a '$ printenv | grep PATH' and give me the output?
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Or better, '$ echo $PATH'
<pstolowski> mardy, a flaky test? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-979/landing-065-xenial/excuses.html
<robru> pstolowski: yeah, that test passed on the last silo, failed in proposed-migration, and succeeded once retried. you need a core dev to click retry on that for you
<robru> hold on to your butts
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Hmmm
<kenvandine> rvr, we have a settings branch that's adding a rewritten notification panel.  we want to land it so we can ensure the strings get added in plenty of time
<kenvandine> rvr, we won't be actually installing the new panel... so the resulting package won't be changed
<kenvandine> rvr, can we mark that as NA for QA?
<kenvandine> rvr, and of course it'll need QA when we enable the new panel :)
<rvr> kenvandine: We can take a quick look just to make sure that everything is ok
<rvr> kenvandine: Which branch is it?
<kenvandine> ok, i want to push it through quickly so we don't need to rebuild the fingerprint silo to many times
<kenvandine> rvr, not quite ready... arthur is doing it right now
<rvr> Hmm
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: And clues from $PATH?  Your 'Hmmm' left me wanting more;-)
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: kenvandine is distracting me ;)
<kenvandine> :-p
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ echo $PATH
<rvr> /usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/local/games:/usr/games
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ha!
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: That $PATH does not look right to me and is the reason proot is failing.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: adb shell returns a root shell, and that's the PATH after "su - phablet"
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Here is my $PATphablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ echo $PATH
<ChrisTownsend> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/binH:
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ahhhh, that's the problem.  Use phablet-shell instead.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: doesn't work on frieza
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Really?  It works for me with no issues.
<rvr> because it opens that root shell
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Which image are you using?
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Build 124 plus I did apt-get update to the latest in the overlay.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Same here :-/
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: hrmm
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: channel: ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris-pd.en
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Well, I at least understand the problem now.  You could do this to workaround the issue:
<ChrisTownsend> export PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin
<rvr> export your path
<rvr> yeah
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Yeah, same channel for me too.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok, let's try that.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Ok, removing the old container and creating a new one
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok
<jibel> pstolowski, re silo 65, ubuntuone-credentials tests fail on xenial/i386 can you recycle them if it's a known flaky test
<pstolowski> jibel, yes, i asked pitti to re-try this test but he is not responding; do you know anyone else who has permissions?
<mardy> dobey: did you find out the reason for https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial-ci-train-ppa-service-landing-065/xenial/i386/u/ubuntuone-credentials/20160616_135441@/log.gz ?
<dobey> mardy: no, i can only assume it's some infrastructure problem causing the python3 process to be killed
<dobey> mardy: doesn't seem to be an issue for proposed-migration, only for the PPA autopkgtest runs, afaict
<mardy> yep
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: No errors now
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Sweet!
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: But
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Pull to refresh still needed
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ugh.  Package installs cleanly?
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Yes
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Hmm, ok, I'll this part now.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: dbus[1805]: apparmor="DENIED" operation="dbus_method_call"  bus="session" path="/com/canonical/URLDispatcher" interface="com.canonical.URLDispatcher" member="DispatchURL" mask="send" name="com.canonical.URLDispatcher" pid=25641 label="libertine-scope.ubuntu_libertine-scope_1.2" peer_pid=1938 peer_label="unconfined"
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: How about if you install another package in the same container?
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: I have installed vlc, gedit and vim-gtk
<rvr> Same result
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Huh?  IS that the Libertine Scope from the Store?
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Yes
<bregma> peer_label="unconfined" ...  doesn't that mean it's unconfined?
<bregma> I mean, if I had to guess.....
<ChrisTownsend> Yeah, it shouldn't be unconfined from the Store.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: But that seems to be some issue with the Scope, not libertine.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: I'm just following the test case in https://bugs.launchpad.net/libertine/+bug/1592115
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1592115 in libertine (Ubuntu) "Invalidate libertine-scope results when adding/removing packages" [Medium,Triaged]
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Yeah, it works for me, but I'm using a newer Libertine Scope and I installed it by hand.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Can you send me the click package?
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Sure, I understand, but it's some confinement issue with the Libertine/XApps Scope and not this Libertine landing itself.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Hmm, actually I'm not using a newer Libertine Scope, but I did install it by hand and not the Store.
<pstolowski> cjwatson, hey Colin, can you help with re-trying a flaky test in silo 65 again.. I'm trying to get in touch with pitti but he seems to be away. not sure who else can help
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: I'm currently working on a new Libertine Scope landing right now, but I still need to build the click package from it.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: There was a recent change on the Dash for confinement
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: That has landed?
<cjwatson> pstolowski: any core-dev can; but anyway, sure, which builds exactly?
<cjwatson> pstolowski: (quickest is if you give me the +build URLs to retry)
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Hmmm, not sure
<rvr> It's silo 65
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Could you try this?
<ChrisTownsend> gdbus emit --session --object-path /com/canonical/unity/scopes --signal com.canonical.unity.scopes.InvalidateResults libertine-scope.ubuntu_libertine-scope
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Error connecting: Cannot autolaunch D-Bus without X11 $DISPLAY
<ChrisTownsend> And see if you see the line going back and forth in the XApps scope?
<pstolowski> cjwatson, it's a ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts ; not sure what type of url do you mean?
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Oh, right, the whole su - phablet thing.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Let me install terminal
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok.  Maybe that's the reason too.
<pstolowski> rvr, ChrisTownsend no, silo 65 is about to land
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Your user doesn't have access to the session bus so it's denied.
<cjwatson> pstolowski: I don't see any ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts failures on https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-065/+packages.  Are you sure it is still a problem?
<pstolowski> cjwatson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-979/landing-065-xenial/excuses.html
<cjwatson> pstolowski: Ah, I see
<rvr> pstolowski: Ack
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Yeah, I'm pretty sure that is the reason come to think of it, the "su - phablet" doesn't set up the environment everything expects.
<cjwatson> pstolowski: (always best to give the URL straight away rather than having people try to guess!)
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Right
<cjwatson> pstolowski: You mean the ubuntuone-credentials/i386 one?
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: I'm still curious why phablet-shell works fine for me and not you.
<pstolowski> cjwatson, indeed
<cjwatson> pstolowski: retry scheduled
<pstolowski> cjwatson, thanks!
<pstolowski> cjwatson, btw is there an easy way to identify core devs (other than asking around ;)) ?
<cjwatson> pstolowski: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/+members
<pstolowski> nice, ty
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: You could also try this:
<ChrisTownsend> export `cat /run/user/32011/dbus-session`
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: We figured out, I'm flashing with a custom device tarball
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ah, ok:)
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Maybe by the time you get all of that set up, you'll be able to test the new Libertine Scope that is about to land in your queue as well;-)
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: With Terminal, the gdbus signal doesn't return any error
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok, you can try to install a package using l-c-m from the terminal-app, but it may or may not work.
<rvr> But reflashing
<ChrisTownsend> Oh, right
<pstolowski> jibel, robru silo 65 passed autopkg tests
<pstolowski> jibel, rvr can you sign off silo 65 again?
<rvr> pstolowski: Godspeed!
<pstolowski> trainguards hey, may i ask for publishing of silo 65?
<pstolowski> rvr, thanks!
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: BTW, if you are interested in testing the new Libertine Scope landing with the other stuff, it's now ready: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1548
<pstolowski> kenvandine, hey, can you help & publish silo 65?
<kenvandine> pstolowski, looking
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Installed everything, except new scope, and same results :)
<pstolowski> kenvandine, thanks!
<kenvandine> np
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Same results as in you have to pull down to refresh?
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Yes :-/
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: I really don't know what we are missing as it works fine for me and I'm running the same silos.  I'll try installing the Libertine Scope from the Store instead as the last difference.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: I installed the new scope
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: You are able to connect with phablet-shell now and not use 'su - phablet'?
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: But the new packages aren't installed either
<rvr> err
<rvr> displayed
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Yes, phablet-shell works now
<rvr> There are no errors in dbus.log
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: So the denied message is gone now, right?
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Right
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: I'm at a loss.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: I'm running that same exact libertine scope click, same silos, and icons show up after installing a package for me.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Could you try this?  Install a new package or remove one and then run that gdbus command I gave you earlier and see if it refreshes.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: gdbus makes the icons to show up
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: That is the same exact call we use in l-c-m
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Hmm... wait, the package wasn't installed
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Could you pastebin the contents of ~/.local/share/libertine/ContainersConfig.json ?  The only way that l-c-m won't update is if the package fails to install cleanly.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Err, right.
<rvr>      1.2+15.04.20160615.1-0ubuntu1 0
<rvr>        1100 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-016/ubuntu/ vivid/main armhf Packages
<rvr>  *** 1.0.4+15.04.20160519-0ubuntu1 0
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: I think you have to do a dist-upgrade and let it remove libertine-demo and ubuntu-pocket-desktop.
<rvr> Los siguientes paquetes se ELIMINARÁN:
<rvr>   libertine-demo ubuntu-pocket-desktop
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Right
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: This will be fixed soon in the image.
<kenvandine> rvr, here's the MR https://code.launchpad.net/~artmello/ubuntu-system-settings/ubuntu-system-settings-new_notifications_panel/+merge/297656
<kenvandine> rvr, doesn't build the new panel at all
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Hey, don't distract rvr;-)
<ChrisTownsend> Err, I meant that for kenvandine, lol
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> rvr, it's in silo 29
<rvr> lol
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Weee
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Finally
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: That was it
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: \o/
<rvr> kenvandine: That's a lot of code that would be committed untested. If the problem are the strings, you can update manually the pot file. And in any case, why the urgency?
<kenvandine> rvr, the pot file is generated during package build, so that's tricky
<kenvandine> it'll be tested before any of it is built
<kenvandine> rvr, we are hoping to enable it in time for OTA12, but it's blocked on other backends that need to land
<rvr> kenvandine: Feature freeze is tomorrow
<kenvandine> i know :)
<kenvandine> we're hoping the backends we need land
<rvr> kenvandine: In my opinion, this should land as any other silo, passing QA.
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> bfiller, ^^
<kenvandine> guess we'll have to hold off
<kenvandine> rvr, mostly concerned about having plenty of time for translations
<bfiller> rvr: feature freeze next friday, we are just trying to land the strings
<bfiller> rvr: it's fine if QA wants to review it, there will be no visible change to the UI as it will be hidden now
<bfiller> kenvandine: ^^
<rvr> robru: Didn't you create a bileto hook for translations?
<kenvandine> right... string freeze tomorrow
<kenvandine> rvr, we've done this in the past
<rvr> bfiller: My concern is that we are committing code that is not tested and that is not a good practice. I understand that is not currently used, but that's the point: if not used, then we cannot validate.
<bfiller> rvr: it has been tested in fact
<bfiller> rvr: it has tests and we've tested the ui part
<rvr> bfiller: I mean, validated by QA team
<rvr> bfiller: The feature freeze is also tomorrow, so if it won't be ready...
<bfiller> rvr: no it's not
<robru> rvr: yes, see unity 8
<kenvandine> string freeze is tomorrow
<bfiller> rvr: 24 Jun
<rvr> bfiller: See jibel's email
<rvr> bfiller: - String/Feature freeze: June 17th (Friday this week)
<rvr> robru: How does it work?
<robru> rvr: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ci-train-bot/unity8/unity8-ubuntu-yakkety-landing-025/view/head:/debian/bileto_pre_release_hook
<bfiller> rvr: maybe we have a misunderstanding, I will sync up with jibel
<robru> rvr: write that script and bileto will call it and commit results
<rvr> bfiller: Ok
<rvr> robru: Interesting
<rvr> kenvandine: ^
<robru> rvr: phone dying,email me with any other questions
<kenvandine> rvr, we have the pot file getting updated during package build
<robru> kenvandine: that won't commit results though
<kenvandine> not to bzr
<kenvandine> we don't do that
<kenvandine> if we manually update the pot file it'll get stomped next landing
<kenvandine> which we like doing
<rvr> robru: I'll send you an email to know more
<kenvandine> bfiller, feature freeze should really be a week before string freeze... we keep doing this backwards
<robru> kenvandine: if you want newest pot every landing bileto can do it so bzr always up to date
<kenvandine> many features require string changes
<kenvandine> robru, but we don't really care about the pot file in bzr
<kenvandine> what we have works great :)
<bfiller> kenvandine: I'm looking at UES calendar, 17-June says String freeze and 24-June says Final freeze, nothing about feature freeze
<bfiller> will discuss with pat and jibel
<bfiller> we might need exceptions
<kenvandine> yeah
<bfiller> kenvandine: so we better try and land fp reader in a working state tomorrow
<rvr> bfiller: jibel told me in our daily standup that other people were surposed to know the feature freeze was tomorrow as well
<rvr> suprised
<bfiller> rvr: seems we have some miscommunications
<rvr> Yup
<kenvandine> yeah
<rvr> bfiller: AFAIK, Pat is in holidays
<dobey> people should have read their e-mail from like 6 weeks ago
<dobey> yeesh :P
<dobey> bfiller: string freeze is feature freeze
<dobey> bfiller: kind of pointless adding features if you can't add strings, eh? :)
<bfiller> dobey: whatever dude
<bfiller> dont' want to argue it with you right now
<dobey> heh, i'm not trying to argue
<kenvandine> it's always been  a problem having string freeze before feature freeze... is backwards
<kenvandine> looking back at Pat's email, it actually didn't mention feature freeze at all
<kenvandine> but when i read it was thinking feature freeze
<kenvandine> tvoss, think we can land fingerprint tomorrow?
<rvr> kenvandine: A workaround would be to extract the new strings, and put them in a mock qml file or similar
<rvr> and remove that file when the real code lands
<rvr> I'll have to go now
<kenvandine> rvr, well if string freeze and feature freeze are the same, there's no point
<kenvandine> thanks rvr
<rvr> kenvandine: Right, that's what I was thinking. Idea in case you are granted a FFE.
<kenvandine> i hate rushing translators
<dobey> well, if you know what the strings will be, before the feature is ready, that can work
<dobey> but if you don't, obviously not an option :)
<tvoss> kenvandine, think so, I think we can also iterate on rc-proposed
<bzoltan> davmor2: I have seen your comment about the UITK silo
<bzoltan> davmor2:  i just want to make sure that you do understand what that change is about.
<davmor2> bzoltan: yeap I get it so no worries there and it only seems to affect telegram so far as they use no header by default I think
<davmor2> but I need to clear off now so I'll pick it up tomorrow morning when the telegram dev is online too
<davmor2> bzoltan: hope that makes sense :)
<bzoltan> davmor2: We have talked to the telegram devs, and there was a discussion about the topic - https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg20703.html
<bzoltan> davmor2:  It is not a random, ad-hoc change, but a part of an orchestrated rollut and communication.
<bzoltan> davmor2:  we have sent that mail, talked to lots of developers f2f, we have sent patches to apps
<bzoltan> davmor2: I have been scanning the whole store for apps using the APL with the old page header. Got all the effected apps under control - https://docs.google.com/document/d/1jo_u29FpC3DM_UTk2GTEZWlBepXNx6zCOOg79j4K2fk/edit#
<bzoltan> davmor2:  and this change is a visual alert, so _we_ do see during dogfooding if somebody is using this non compatible mix of these two components.
<bzoltan> davmor2: if somebody needs any information about it me, t1mp and zsombi are here to help.
<bzoltan> davmor2:  so, design has nothing to do with it... it is not a visual what we will see in real life :)
<mterry> jibel, rvr: silo 25 really wants to land before FF.  It's being rebuilt to accomodate a small apparmor fix that landing today, but it's ready for testing
<mterry> Could it be put into the QA queue even though it's not "ready"
<mterry> ?
<dobey> kenvandine, mterry: could one of you smash the retry button on https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-069/+build/10030758 please?
<mterry> k
<mterry> dobey, done
<dobey> mterry: thanks
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-06-17
<mterry> trainguards: a u8 silo landed a while ago today, and the package migrated to main a couple hours ago, but trunk has not been updated with the new code -- any ideas why?
<mterry> trainguards: looks like signon-apparmor-extension didn't get updated in xenial in the overlay PPA from silo 65 -- I'm guessing that's preventing the train from completing the steps (like merging code to trunk)
<mterry> tedg, ^
 * mterry fixed the train thing
<robru> mterry: huh, publish log clearly shows that copy happening, not sure why it didn't go
<robru> kenvandine: around? can you rebuild https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1551 ? I need to test something
<robru> >:-)
<robru> lol 2am in NC, I fail at TZs
<robru> cmoooooooon somebody build something!
<robru> pstolowski: lol thx
<pstolowski> :D
<pstolowski> robru, my pleasure
<robru> pstolowski: I just decreased the verbosity of the build job logging, wanted to see a real-world example without building somebody else's silo
<pstolowski> robru, heh, i see :)
<robru> pstolowski: looks great, thanks
<pstolowski> robru, one more coming ;)
<robru> yasssss
<robru> blah
<davmor2> Morning all
<dbarth> sil2100: hey, so i can mark approve the silo for now (ubuntu-html6-laucnher)?
<dbarth> sil2100: at least if that helps, as i think the actual landing should be gated by the sdk ppa seed change
<dbarth> bzoltan_: wdyt ^^ ?
<sil2100> dbarth: yeah, it's fine to land that I suppose :)
<Saviq> seb128, hey, could you please ♻ https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1483/landing-025-xenial/excuses.html for me, thanks :)
<seb128> Saviq, done
<sil2100> Elleo: hey! Did the new fonts-emojione package get a preNEW review?
<Elleo> sil2100: yep, seb128 reviewed it yesterday
<sil2100> Elleo: ok, so it's good to land then I suppose?
<sil2100> seb128: can you just formally confirm that fonts-emojione is approved by an archive admin?
<sil2100> (preNEW)
<Elleo> sil2100: there's a comment from seb128 on the MR here: https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/emojione/no-op/+merge/297506
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Elleo: hm, strange
<sil2100> Elleo: why is the silo using this branch for merging, since it's already merged?
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/emojione/2.2.2/+merge/297477
<Elleo> sil2100: ah, woops, I meant to replace it with the no-op MR
<sil2100> Elleo: shouldn't the no-op branch be used instead?
<Elleo> sil2100: the end result package wise will be the same though
<Elleo> sil2100: do you want me to rebuild it with the no-op one?
<sil2100> hm, let me ask robru what he thinks
<Elleo> okay
<robru> sil2100: Elleo: I don't see any reason to change it at this point.
<sil2100> Let's try this then
<robru> sil2100: Elleo: as long as you're happy with the changelog that was generated, that would be the only reason to change it
<sil2100> We're on a sprint together so he can fix things if they get broken ;p
<Elleo> okay, cool
<sil2100> dbarth: hey! How's the oxide-qt arm64 build going? I see a silo for it, but empty ;)
<sil2100> dbarth: no pressure, but oxide is the last piece right now..!
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Silo 49 approved
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Sweet!  Thanks!
<rvr> mardy: dbarth: Silo 5 is described as "Implement 2FA for OA" but says "The 2FA part is there to be used by the upcoming U1 plugin which is developed in another silo". Is the other silo ready?
<mardy> rvr: no, the only thing that can be tested now is the password query dialog
<rvr> mardy: Then either remove that feature until it can be tested or I'll block the silo until the other is ready.
<mardy> rvr: well, it's not harmful to land it, it cannot be triggered
<Saviq> jibel, davmor2, note ubuntu-settings-components just got published so neded to rebuild that in silo 25
<Saviq> +e
<Saviq> does not affect anything other than the huge network icons so testing may continue
<Saviq> also, davmor2, Bug #1435923 was incorrectly linked there
<ubot5> bug 1435923 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[greeter/desktop] the password entry is not focussed by default" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1435923
<rvr> mardy: The idea of QA is to assure the quality of the code that lands. Merging un-validated code bypasses QA, and we don't want to do that.
<mardy> rvr: well, the silo (and that same branch) contain other changes, but none are critical, so I'm fine with waiting
<rvr> mardy: Ack
<rvr> dbarth_: Hi, just received a card for silo 58, but it needs rebuilding.
<dbarth_> rvr: we'll postpone to monday; i'd like to make sure the last branch is reviewed again
<rvr> dbarth_: Ok
<dbarth_> i'll do the rebuild on monday
<dbarth_> rvr: but functionnaly it is operational
<dbarth_> you can enjoy the appear.in webap on your phone, at long last
<marcustomlinson> trainguards: question: do no-change-rebuild MPs not get marked as Merged when they land in a silo?
<marcustomlinson> E.g. https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/platform-api/no-change-rebuild/+merge/296017 and https://code.launchpad.net/~marcustomlinson/unity-scopes-shell/no-change-rebuild/+merge/296019
<marcustomlinson> they "landed" in https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1451
<marcustomlinson> but are not marked as such
<robru> marcustomlinson: that's a question for lp people, train doesn't mark merges, lp does
<marcustomlinson> robru: ok, (I actually pinged you there ;))
<robru> marcustomlinson: ping an lp person 👅
<Elleo> trainguards: I seem to recall this silo needs some sort of manual publishing stage now that its approved due to the manual rebuild upload that happened in yakkety: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1491
<robru> Elleo: there is no such thing as auto publishing, so that just requires regular publishing like anything else
<Elleo> robru: ah, okay
<robru> Elleo: so you should hit publish yourself and then if it doesn't work, get a core dev to do it, maybe Ken is around
<Elleo> robru: okay
<robru> kenvandine: pls help Elleo publish, I'm off for dinner
<mterry> robru: I just found a bileto ui bug?  I have a silo with two MPs for two different projects in it.  I added a third MP for a third project.  When I go to click build, I only see checkboxes for the first two projects.  Leaving them blank will build my new project, but also the first two, which I didn't need to do
<Laney> 17/06 16:47:16 -queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1558 Too many merge targets: ['lp:ubuntu-themes', 'lp:~ubuntu-art-pkg/ubuntu-themes/16.04']
<Laney> I thought this was the way to do devel + stable upload
<Laney> what *is* the way? :)
<dobey> Laney: that doesn't seem right
<dobey> Laney: also https://code.launchpad.net/~willcooke/ubuntu-themes/progress-bars/+merge/297790 results in conflict in debian/changelog
<dobey> and also apparently pulls in more changes which aren't in that stable branch
<dobey> Laney: are you trying to land this in y and SRU to xenial too?
<Laney> really I was just seeing if it would work
<robru> Laney: what are you expecting to happen? Train builds yakkety for trunk then copies for older series
<robru> Laney: you must target all MPs at same trunk
<dobey> robru: shouldn't you be enjoying greece or something
<robru> mterry: yes unavoidable unfortunately, it detects the packages at build time
<mterry> ah well
<robru> mterry: you can add the package to the sources list by hand
<mterry> robru, ah that sticks?  hmm
<mterry> robru, good workaround, thanks
<robru> dobey: been out all day, now I enjoy AC
<robru> mterry: yw
<dobey> heh
<robru> Laney: if you are tracking two different branches you need two tickets. The dual silos build all series off one trunk
<Saviq> mterry, publish https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1483 please? :)
<Saviq> kenvandine, if around, could you publish https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1483 for me please?
<Saviq> mterry, you back? publish silo 25 please?
<Saviq> think I caught you in a time out before
<dobey> heh, nope
<dobey> maybe kenvandine can do it? ^^
<Laney> robru: Merge each branch into the target of the MP and then build the resulting packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-06-18
<Saviq> gaah
<robru> Laney: ok, put them in separate tickets
<kenvandine> Saviq, done
<kenvandine> Saviq, qtmir branch wasn't top approved, i did that and publishing again
<kenvandine> it had a review today
<Laney> robru: Fine, you'd hope that way would work. I wondered if the easier thing would too, but it doesn't.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-06-19
<robru> Laney: the easier thing is precisely what does work,  you can release two series from a single MP
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-06-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2753 Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Updates pocket (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2774 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2717 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-06-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2795 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kyrofa, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2812 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kyrofa, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2812 xenial/click: Failed to upload package
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kyrofa, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2812 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kyrofa, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2812 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2795 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kyrofa, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2812 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kyrofa, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2812 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kyrofa, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2812 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kyrofa, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2812 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kyrofa, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2812 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kyrofa, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2812 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kyrofa, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2812 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2795 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2795 Proposed pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-06-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2807 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2765 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2738 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2646 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2814 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2814 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kyrofa, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2812 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2814 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kyrofa, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2812 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2814 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2814 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2814 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2779 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2814 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2815 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2815 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2815 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2779 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2816 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2816 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2816 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2816 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2816 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2816 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2795 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2816 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-service). Ready to build (xenial/online-accounts-api). Release pocket (zesty/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, x
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2623 Release pocket (zesty/logrotate). Updates pocket (xenial/logrotate, yakkety/logrotate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-datetime cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-power, xen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2701 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 zesty/indicator-network: Failed to update local lp:~ci-train-bot/indicator-network/indicator-network-ubuntu-zesty-2610 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2670 zesty/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to update local lp:~ci-train-bot/ubuntu-system-settings/ubuntu-system-settings-ubuntu-zesty-2670 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2701 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2670 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-06-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Needs rebuild due to new commits (artful/mir). Successfully built (artful/miral)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 PPA/bzr version mismatch (artful/mir). Successfully built (artful/miral)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Pending binary packages (artful/mir). Successfully built (artful/miral)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2818 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2736 Updates pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2783 Updates pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2791 Updates pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2818 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir). Successfully built (zesty/miral)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2818 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2818 Ready to build (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (zesty/mir, zesty/miral)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2818 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2818 zesty/unity-system-compositor: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~alan-griffiths/unity-system-compositor/mir-0.27-compat. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2818 Ready to build (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (zesty/mir, zesty/miral)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Preparing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-06-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2818 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2820 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2818 Failed to build (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (zesty/mir). Uploading build (zesty/miral)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2818 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2820 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2818 Failed to build (zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (zesty/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2803 Diff missing (zesty/heat, zesty/horizon, zesty/keystone, zesty/neutron, zesty/neutron-fwaas, zesty/nova, zesty/nova-lxd, zesty/swift). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/cinder)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2818 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2818 Currently building (zesty/miral). Failed to build (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (zesty/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2803 Diff missing (zesty/horizon, zesty/keystone, zesty/neutron, zesty/neutron-fwaas, zesty/nova, zesty/nova-lxd, zesty/swift). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/cinder, zesty/heat)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Needs rebuild due to new commits (artful/miral). Successfully built (artful/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2818 Failed to build (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (zesty/mir, zesty/miral)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2803 Diff missing (zesty/horizon, zesty/neutron-fwaas, zesty/nova, zesty/swift). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/cinder, zesty/heat, zesty/keystone, zesty/neutron, zesty/nova-lxd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2818 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2803 Diff missing (zesty/neutron-fwaas, zesty/nova, zesty/swift). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/cinder, zesty/heat, zesty/horizon, zesty/keystone, zesty/neutron, zesty/nova-lxd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2803 Diff missing (zesty/neutron-fwaas, zesty/swift). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/cinder, zesty/heat, zesty/horizon, zesty/keystone, zesty/neutron, zesty/nova, zesty/nova-lxd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2818 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/unity-system-compositor). Pending binary packages (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2818 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2818 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2814 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2818 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2779 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2822 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2818 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2822 artful/compiz: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/compiz/mate-improvements. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2822 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2818 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2820 Failed to build (artful/appstream-glib, artful/fwupd). Uploading build (artful/gobject-introspection)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2818 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2820 Diff missing (artful/gobject-introspection). Failed to build (artful/appstream-glib, artful/fwupd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2822 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2820 Diff missing (artful/fwupd, artful/gobject-introspection). Failed to build (artful/appstream-glib)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2823 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2779 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2823 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2823 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2779 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2824 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2824 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-06-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2823 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2823 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2823 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2824 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2823 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2824 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2823 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2824 Release pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-06-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3284 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3284 Ready to build
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-06-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/python-oslo.config, cosmic/python-oslo.utils). Pending binary packages (cosmic/python-oslo.log)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Failed to build (cosmic/python-oslo.cache). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/python-oslo.config, cosmic/python-oslo.context, cosmic/python-oslo.i18n, cosmic/python-oslo.log, cosmic/python-oslo.utils, cosmic/python-oslotest)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/python-oslo.db). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/python-oslo.cache, cosmic/python-oslo.config, cosmic/python-oslo.context, cosmic/python-oslo.i18n, cosmic/python-oslo.log, cosmic/python-oslo.utils, cosmic/python-oslotest)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3286 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3286 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3286 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3286 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3286 Release pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-06-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3287 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3288 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3289 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3290 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3287 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 wxl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3266 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3252 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3288 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3289 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3290 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3288 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3289 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3287 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3289 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3290 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3289 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3289 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3287 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3287 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3290 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3290 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3289 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3290 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3290 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3287 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3289 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3290 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/python-oslo.cache, cosmic/python-oslo.config, cosmic/python-oslo.context, cosmic/python-oslo.db, cosmic/python-oslo.i18n, cosmic/python-oslo.log, cosmic/python-oslo.serialization, cosmic/python-oslo.utils, cosmic/python-oslotest). Pending binary packages (cosmic/python-3parclient)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3292 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/python-3parclient). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/python-oslo.cache, cosmic/python-oslo.config, cosmic/python-oslo.context, cosmic/python-oslo.db, cosmic/python-oslo.i18n, cosmic/python-oslo.log, cosmic/python-oslo.serialization, cosmic/python-oslo.utils, cosmic/python-oslotest)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3284 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3281 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3276 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3269 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3273 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3272 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3257 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3253 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3255 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3254 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3256 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3242 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3245 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3243 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/python-3parclient). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/python-oslo.cache, cosmic/python-oslo.config, cosmic/python-oslo.context, cosmic/python-oslo.db, cosmic/python-oslo.i18n, cosmic/python-oslo.log, cosmic/python-oslo.serialization, cosmic/python-oslo.utils, cosmic/python-oslotest). Pending binary packages (cosmic/python-oslo.middleware)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/python-3parclient). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/python-oslo.cache, cosmic/python-oslo.config, cosmic/python-oslo.context, cosmic/python-oslo.db, cosmic/python-oslo.i18n, cosmic/python-oslo.log, cosmic/python-oslo.middleware, cosmic/python-oslo.policy, cosmic/python-oslo.serialization, cosmic/python-oslo.utils, cosmic/python-oslotest)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/python-3parclient, cosmic/python-oslo.privsep). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/python-oslo.cache, cosmic/python-oslo.config, cosmic/python-oslo.context, cosmic/python-oslo.db, cosmic/python-oslo.i18n, cosmic/python-oslo.log, cosmic/python-oslo.middleware, cosmic/python-oslo.policy, cosmic/python-oslo.serialization, cosmic/python-oslo.uti
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3292 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/python-3parclient). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/python-oslo.cache, cosmic/python-oslo.config, cosmic/python-oslo.context, cosmic/python-oslo.db, cosmic/python-oslo.i18n, cosmic/python-oslo.log, cosmic/python-oslo.middleware, cosmic/python-oslo.policy, cosmic/python-oslo.privsep, cosmic/python-oslo.reports, cosmic/python-oslo.rootwrap,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3292 Proposed pocket (bionic/qemu). UNAPPROVED queue (bionic/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/python-3parclient). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/python-oslo.cache, cosmic/python-oslo.config, cosmic/python-oslo.context, cosmic/python-oslo.db, cosmic/python-oslo.i18n, cosmic/python-oslo.log, cosmic/python-oslo.messaging, cosmic/python-oslo.middleware, cosmic/python-oslo.policy, cosmic/python-oslo.privsep, cosmic/python-oslo.reports
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/python-3parclient). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/python-oslo.cache, cosmic/python-oslo.config, cosmic/python-oslo.context, cosmic/python-oslo.db, cosmic/python-oslo.i18n, cosmic/python-oslo.log, cosmic/python-oslo.messaging, cosmic/python-oslo.middleware, cosmic/python-oslo.policy, cosmic/python-oslo.privsep, cosmic/python-oslo.reports
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/python-3parclient). Failed to build (cosmic/python-hplefthandclient, cosmic/sqlalchemy). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/python-oslo.cache, cosmic/python-oslo.config, cosmic/python-oslo.context, cosmic/python-oslo.db, cosmic/python-oslo.i18n, cosmic/python-oslo.log, cosmic/python-oslo.messaging, cosmic/python-oslo.middleware, cosmic/pytho
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3292 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3287 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3290 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3288 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3289 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3290 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3287 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3288 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3289 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3290 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/python-3parclient). Failed to build (cosmic/python-hplefthandclient). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/python-oslo.cache, cosmic/python-oslo.config, cosmic/python-oslo.context, cosmic/python-oslo.db, cosmic/python-oslo.i18n, cosmic/python-oslo.log, cosmic/python-oslo.messaging, cosmic/python-oslo.middleware, cosmic/python-oslo.policy, cosm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3293 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3293 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3287 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3288 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3289 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3290 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3293 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/python-3parclient). Failed to build (cosmic/python-hplefthandclient). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/python-oslo.cache, cosmic/python-oslo.config, cosmic/python-oslo.context, cosmic/python-oslo.db, cosmic/python-oslo.i18n, cosmic/python-oslo.log, cosmic/python-oslo.messaging, cosmic/python-oslo.middleware, cosmic/python-oslo.policy, cosm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3287 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3288 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3289 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3290 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3293 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3287 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Dependency wait (cosmic/networking-ovn). Diff missing (cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmic/python-3parclient). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/python-oslo.cache, cosmic/python-oslo.config, cosmic/python-oslo.service, cosmic/sqlalchemy). Pending binary packages (cosmic/networ
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Currently building (cosmic/networking-ovn). Diff missing (cosmic/networking-bagpipe, cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/networking-sfc, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmic/python-3parclient, cosmic/python-ovsdbapp). Failed to build (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destinat
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/networking-bagpipe, cosmic/networking-bgpvpn, cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/networking-sfc, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmic/python-3parclient, cosmic/python-ovsdbapp). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/python-oslo.cache, cosmic/python-oslo.config, cosm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3288 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3289 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3290 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn, cosmic/networking-sfc, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmic/python-3parclient, cosmic/python-ovsdbapp). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/networking-bagpipe, cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/python-oslo.cache, cosmic/p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/python-3parclient). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/networking-bagpipe, cosmic/networking-bgpvpn, cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/networking-sfc, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmic/python-oslo.cache, cosmic/python-oslo.config, cosmi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/networking-bagpipe, cosmic/networking-bgpvpn, cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/networking-sfc, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmic/python-3parclient, cosmic/python-oslo.cache, cosmic/python-oslo.config, cosmic/python-oslo.s
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-06-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3282 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Failed to build (cosmic/neutron). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/python-3parclient, cosmic/python-oslo.cache, cosmic/python-oslo.config, cosmic/python-oslo.service, cosmic/sqlalchemy). Pending binary packages (cosmic/python-os-xenapi). Ready to build (cosmic/networking-bagpipe, cosmic/networking-bgpvpn, cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/ne
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Failed to build (cosmic/neutron). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/python-os-xenapi)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Currently building (cosmic/kstars). Diff missing (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Currently building (cosmic/kstars). Diff missing (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kalarm, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfig
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Diff missing (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kalarm, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/neutron). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/python-os-xenapi)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3293 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Currently building (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/ki18n, cosmic/kimageformats, cosmic/kitemmodels, cosmic/kitemviews, cosmic/kpackage, cosmic/kpty, cosmic/networkmanager-qt, cosmic/oxygen-icons5, cosmic/prison-kf5, cosmic/solid, cosmic/sonnet, cosmic/threadweaver). Diff missing (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frame
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Currently building (cosmic/kwayland, cosmic/kwidgetsaddons, cosmic/modemmanager-qt, cosmic/networkmanager-qt, cosmic/solid, cosmic/sonnet, cosmic/threadweaver). Diff missing (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kalarm, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kau
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Currently building (cosmic/kiconthemes, cosmic/kjsembed, cosmic/knotifications, cosmic/kpackage). Diff missing (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kalarm, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Currently building (cosmic/kdesu, cosmic/kemoticons, cosmic/kglobalaccel, cosmic/ktextwidgets, cosmic/kwallet-kf5). Diff missing (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kalarm, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cos
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Currently building (cosmic/kirigami2, cosmic/kxmlgui). Diff missing (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kalarm, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kcon
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3282 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Currently building (cosmic/kio, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style). Diff missing (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kalarm, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Currently building (cosmic/kio). Diff missing (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kalarm, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwid
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Diff missing (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kalarm, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Currently building (cosmic/kinit). Diff missing (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kalarm, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Diff missing (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kalarm, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Currently building (cosmic/khtml, cosmic/kross, cosmic/ktexteditor, cosmic/plasma-framework). Diff missing (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kalarm, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Diff missing (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kalarm, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Diff missing (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kalarm, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Proposed pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-06-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Proposed pocket (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kalarm, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Proposed pocket (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kalarm, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-fwaas). Failed to build (cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/python-os-xenapi)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Currently building (cosmic/neutron-fwaas). Diff missing (cosmic/neutron). Failed to build (cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/python-os-xenapi)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Proposed pocket (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-fwaas). Failed to build (cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/python-os-xenapi). Uploading build (cosmic/neutron-vpnaas)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas). Failed to build (cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/python-os-xenapi)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Currently building (cosmic/neutron-lbaas). Diff missing (cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-fwaas). Failed to build (cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/python-os-xenapi). Pending binary packages (cosmic/neutron-vpnaas)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Currently building (cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-lbaas). Diff missing (cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas). Failed to build (cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/python-os-xenapi)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Currently building (cosmic/neutron-vpnaas). Diff missing (cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas). Failed to build (cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/python-os-xenapi). Pending binary packages (cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- , https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas). Failed to build (cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/python-os-xenapi). Pending binary packages (cosmic/neutron-vpnaas)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Proposed pocket (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- , https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas). Failed to build (cosmic/networking-ovn). Ready to build (cosmic/openvswitch, cosmic/python-os-xenapi)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Proposed pocket (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- , https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Currently building (cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-lbaas). Diff missing (cosmic/neutron-fwaas). Failed to build (cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing). Pending binary packages (cosmic/neutron-vpnaas). Ready to build (cosmic/openvswitch, cosmic/python-os-xenapi)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Proposed pocket (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- , https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Currently building (cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/neutron). Diff missing (cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas). Failed to build (cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-lbaas). Ready to build (cosmic/openvswitch, cosmic/python-os-xenapi)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- , https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Currently building (cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/python-eventlet). Diff missing (cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas). Failed to build (cosmic/neutron-lbaas). Pending binary packages (cosmic/networking-ovn). Ready to build (cosmic/openvswitch, cosmic/python-os-xenapi)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- , https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Currently building (cosmic/neutron). Diff missing (cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas). Failed to build (cosmic/neutron-lbaas). Pending binary packages (cosmic/python-eventlet). Ready to build (cosmic/openvswitch, cosmic/python-os-xenapi)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Proposed pocket (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- , https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Currently building (cosmic/neutron). Diff missing (cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmic/python-eventlet). Failed to build (cosmic/neutron-lbaas). Ready to build (cosmic/openvswitch, cosmic/python-os-xenapi)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- , https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmic/python-eventlet). Failed to build (cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-lbaas). Ready to build (cosmic/openvswitch, cosmic/python-os-xenapi)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Proposed pocket (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cos
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3282 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Proposed pocket (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cos
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Proposed pocket (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cos
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Proposed pocket (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cos
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-06-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Proposed pocket (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cos
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Proposed pocket (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cos
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Proposed pocket (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cos
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Proposed pocket (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cosmic/kdeclarative
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Proposed pocket (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cosmic/kdeclarative
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Proposed pocket (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cosmic/kdeclarative
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Proposed pocket (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cosmic/kdeclarative
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Proposed pocket (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cosmic/kdeclarative
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Proposed pocket (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cosmic/kdeclarative
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Proposed pocket (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cosmic/kdeclarative
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Proposed pocket (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelib
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Proposed pocket (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kde
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Proposed pocket (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kde
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Proposed pocket (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kde
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Proposed pocket (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kde
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Proposed pocket (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kdesu, cosmic/kdoct
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Proposed pocket (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kdesu, cosmic/kdoct
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Proposed pocket (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kdesu, cosmic/kdoct
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Proposed pocket (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kdesu, cosmic/kdoctools, cosmic/kemoticons, cosmic/k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Proposed pocket (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kdesu, cosmic/kdoctools, cosmic/kemoticons, cosmic/k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Proposed pocket (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kdesu, cosmic/kdoctools, cosmic/kemoticons, cosmic/kguiaddons, cosmic/khtml, cosmic/kiconthemes
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-06-17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Proposed pocket (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kdesu, cosmic/kemoticons, cosmic/kguiaddons, cosmic/khtml, cosmic/kiconthemes, cosmic/kio, cosm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Proposed pocket (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kdesu, cosmic/kemoticons, cosmic/kguiaddons, cosmic/khtml, cosmic/kiconthemes, cosmic/kio, cosm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Proposed pocket (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kdesu, cosmic/kemoticons, cosmic/kguiaddons, cosmic/khtml, cosmic/kiconthemes, cosmic/kio, cosm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Proposed pocket (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kdesu, cosmic/kemoticons, cosmic/kguiaddons, cosmic/khtml, cosmic/kiconthemes, cosmic/kio, cosmic/kirigami2, cosmic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Proposed pocket (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kdesu, cosmic/kemoticons, cosmic/kguiaddons, cosmic/khtml, cosmic/kiconthemes, cosmic/kio, cosmic/kirigami2, cosmic/kjobwidgets, cosmic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Proposed pocket (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kdesu, cosmic/kemoticons, cosmic/kguiaddons, cosmic/khtml, cosmic/kiconthemes, cosmic/kio, cosmic/kirigami2, cosmic/kjobwidgets, cosmic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Proposed pocket (cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kemoticons, cosmic/kguiaddons, cosmic/khtml, cosmic/kiconthemes, cosmic/kio, cosmic/kirigami2, cosmic/kjobwidgets, cosmic/kmediaplayer, cosmic/knewstuff, cosmic/knotifyconfig, cosmic/kparts, cosmic/kros
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Proposed pocket (cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kemoticons, cosmic/kguiaddons, cosmic/khtml, cosmic/kiconthemes, cosmic/kio, cosmic/kirigami2, cosmic/kjobwidgets, cosmic/kmediaplayer, cosmic/knewstuff, cosmic/knotifyconfig, cosmic/kparts, cosmic/kros
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3295 Merging branches
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-06-08
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4087 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/python-maxminddb). Successfully built (groovy/bind9)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4087 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4090 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4090 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4083 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4083 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4083 Release pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-06-09
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4087 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Diff missing (groovy/bluedevil, groovy/breeze, groovy/breeze-grub, groovy/breeze-gtk, groovy/breeze-plymouth, groovy/drkonqi, groovy/kactivitymanagerd, groovy/kde-cli-tools, groovy/kde-gtk-config, groovy/kdecoration, groovy/kdeplasma-addons, groovy/kgamma5, groovy/khotkeys, groovy/kinfocenter, groovy/kmenuedit, groovy/kscreen, groovy/kscreenlocker, groovy/ksshaskpass, groovy/ksysguard, groovy/k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4081 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Pending binary packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-06-10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pstolowskiunity, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2217 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-scopes-shell). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-scopes-shell). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity-scope-mediascanner, xenial/lp:unity-scopes-shell, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:unity-scope-mediascanner, zesty/lp:unity-sc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pstolowskiunity, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2217 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-scopes-shell). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-scope-mediascanner, zesty/unity-scopes-shell). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity-scope-mediascanner, xenial/lp:unity-scopes-shell, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:unity-scope
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4039 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4040 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4041 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3997 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4079 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/cifs-utils). Successfully built (groovy/samba)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4093 Preparing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-06-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-06-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4094 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4094 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4094 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4094 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4094 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4094 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4094 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4094 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4094 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4094 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4094 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4094 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4094 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4094 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4094 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4094 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4094 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4094 Proposed pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-06-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4094 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Dependency wait (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kcrash, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kded, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdesignerplugin, groovy/kdesu, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/kdoctools, groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Currently building (groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kdbusaddons, groovy/kdnssd-kf5, groovy/kjsembed, groovy/kpackage, groovy/kpeople, groovy/kplotting, groovy/kpty, groovy/kwallet-kf5, groovy/kxmlgui). Dependency wait (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Currently building (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/karchive, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcoreaddons, groovy/kwidgetsaddons, groovy/kwindowsystem, groovy/modemmanager-qt, groovy/networkmanager-qt, groovy/prison-kf5, groovy/solid, groovy/sonnet, groovy/threadweaver). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kded, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdesignerplugin, groovy/kdesu, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/kemoticons, groovy/kglobalaccel, groovy/khtml, groovy/kiconthemes, groovy/kinit, gr
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kinit, groovy/kio, groovy/kirigami2, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kross, groovy/krunner, groovy/ktexteditor, groovy/kxmlgui, groovy/kxmlrp
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kinit, groovy/kio, groovy/kirigami2, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kross, groovy/krunner, groovy/ktexteditor, groovy/kxmlgui, groovy/kxmlrp
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kinit, groovy/kio, groovy/kirigami2, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kross, groovy/krunner, groovy/ktexteditor, groovy/kxmlrpcclient, groovy/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kinit, groovy/kio, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kross, groovy/krunner, groovy/ktexteditor, groovy/kxmlrpcclient, groovy/plasma-framework, groovy/purpose, gro
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kinit, groovy/kio, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kross, groovy/krunner, groovy/ktexteditor, groovy/kxmlrpcclient, groovy/plasma-framework, groovy/purpose, gro
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-06-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kinit, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kross, groovy/krunner, groovy/ktexteditor, groovy/kxmlrpcclient, groovy/plasma-framework, groovy/purpose, groovy/qqc2-des
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kinit, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kross, groovy/krunner, groovy/ktexteditor, groovy/kxmlrpcclient, groovy/plasma-framework, groovy/purpose, groovy/qqc2-des
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Dependency wait (groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kross, groovy/krunner, groovy/ktexteditor, groovy/plasma-framework, groovy/purpose, groovy/qqc2-desktop-style). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Dependency wait (groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kross, groovy/krunner, groovy/ktexteditor, groovy/plasma-framework, groovy/purpose, groovy/qqc2-desktop-style). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/kactivities
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Dependency wait (groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kross, groovy/krunner, groovy/ktexteditor, groovy/plasma-framework, groovy/purpose, groovy/qqc2-desktop-style). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/kactivities
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Currently building (groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/khtml, groovy/kross, groovy/ktexteditor, groovy/plasma-framework, groovy/purpose). Dependency wait (groovy/krunner). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Dependency wait (groovy/krunner). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, gro
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Dependency wait (groovy/krunner). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Dependency wait (groovy/krunner). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kcoreaddons, groov
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kcoreaddons, groov
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Currently building (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kcrash, groovy/kdbusaddons, groo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Currently building (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/kcoreaddons, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kholidays, groovy/khtml, groovy/kimageformats, groovy/kjs, groovy/kjsembed, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/kpackage, groovy/kplotting, groovy/ksyntax-highlighting, groovy/kwayland, groovy/kwidgetsaddons, groovy/kwindowsystem, groovy/modemmanager-qt, groovy/networkmanager-qt, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Currently building (groovy/kcoreaddons, groovy/khtml, groovy/kjsembed, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kunitconversion, groovy/kwayland, groovy/kwidgetsaddons, groovy/modemmanager-qt, groovy/networkmanager-qt, groovy/solid, groovy/sonnet, groovy/syndication). Dependency wait (groovy/knotifications, groovy/kpeople, groovy/kpty, groovy/kservice). Diff missing (groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, gr
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Currently building (groovy/kfilemetadata-kf5, groovy/khtml, groovy/kjsembed, groovy/kpty, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kunitconversion, groovy/kwayland, groovy/networkmanager-qt, groovy/syndication). Dependency wait (groovy/knotifications, groovy/kpeople, groovy/kservice, groovy/qqc2-desktop-style). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/e
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Currently building (groovy/kfilemetadata-kf5, groovy/knotifications, groovy/kpeople, groovy/kpty, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kservice, groovy/ktextwidgets, groovy/kunitconversion, groovy/kxmlgui, groovy/networkmanager-qt, groovy/qqc2-desktop-style, groovy/syndication). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/fr
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Currently building (groovy/kfilemetadata-kf5, groovy/knotifications, groovy/kpeople, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kservice, groovy/ktextwidgets, groovy/kxmlgui, groovy/qqc2-desktop-style). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapido
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Currently building (groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kwallet-kf5). Dependency wait (groovy/qqc2-desktop-style). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Currently building (groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kwallet-kf5). Dependency wait (groovy/qqc2-desktop-style). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Currently building (groovy/kio). Dependency wait (groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kwallet-kf5, groovy/qqc2-desktop-style). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Currently building (groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kwallet-kf5, groovy/qqc2-desktop-style). Dependency wait (groovy/kio). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Currently building (groovy/kwallet-kf5). Dependency wait (groovy/kio, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/qqc2-desktop-style). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Dependency wait (groovy/kio, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/qqc2-desktop-style). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Dependency wait (groovy/kio, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/qqc2-desktop-style). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Currently building (groovy/kio, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/qqc2-desktop-style). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Currently building (groovy/kio). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigwi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Currently building (groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Currently building (groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kxmlrpcclient, groovy/purpose). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Currently building (groovy/kparts, groovy/purpose). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Currently building (groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/khtml, groovy/ktexteditor). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Currently building (groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kross, groovy/ktexteditor, groovy/plasma-framework). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutil
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Currently building (groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/khtml, groovy/kross, groovy/ktexteditor, groovy/plasma-framework). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Currently building (groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/khtml, groovy/ktexteditor, groovy/plasma-framework). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutil
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Currently building (groovy/khtml, groovy/ktexteditor). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kco
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4095 Proposed pocket
